# knitting tea party 9 may '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 9 May 14

This has been kind of a lost week for me  Im not sure if I can remember anything I did. I know I slept a lot. Yesterday I went to napoleon to have coffee with fred. I had not seen him since he left the rehab. He seems to be doing well  the foot if giving him a lot of pain  he is using a cane to try and take some of the pressure off. But he was in good spirits and it was a good time of good conversation and good biscuits and gravy with an egg on top.

Fred is taking lyrica (dont think that is spelled right)  for neuropathy and pain. It has made him quite shaky  think he will stop it eventually as it makes him very uncomfortable.

I ran across this article in everyday health the other day. I know some of you grow lavender and you probably know most of this but will print it here for the rest of us. Might make you want to have a bunch of lavender to your flower bed. I have a friend that likes to break it up and crush it a little and then throws it in his bath water  loves to soak in it.

The Beauty Benefits of Lavender

By Jennifer Benjamin Open up your beauty cabinet and you're likely to find at least one lavender-infused product already in your arsenal. In recent years, the pleasantly scented plant has become the latest "It" ingredient in skin-care products, body oils, even specialty foods...and for good reason! Aside from its soothing aromatherapy properties, recent studies suggest it can also clean and calm your skin. Read on to learn the many beauty uses for this potent superplant.

Tuesday, January 07, 2014

Use it to clean the skin: New research suggests that lavender can be used as an antibacterial and antifungal agent. Studies have shown that while it might not be the most potent antibacterial ingredient, it does have some efficacy, so it can best be used as a supporting secondary element to improve the odor of the product, while also boosting its cleansing power as well, explains cosmetic chemist NiKita Wilson.

Use it to detox the skin: Environmental toxins and daily stress can tax the skin, giving it a coarse and inflamed appearance. Lavender can help combat both culprits with a one-two punch. It contains powerful antioxidants that will prevent and counteract the irritating effects of pollutants on the skin, explains Claude Saliou, Ph.D., director of research and development for Johnson & Johnson. Plus, studies have shown that elevated stress results in rough skin, so lavender can improve skin by acting as a mentally calming agent. Try a lavender-infused body wash to calm your nerves and your skin.

Use it to relax: Lavenders claim to fame is really its calming aromatherapy effect, which is why its used so often in massage oils and body products. Sure, it smells nice, but theres some real science behind this spa favorite. The scent of lavender increases alpha waves in the area of the brain responsible for relaxation, explains Alan Hirsch, M.D., neurological director for the Smell and Taste Research Foundation in Chicago. In fact, theres even some evidence that it can relieve sore muscles. For the full body effect, apply a lavender essential oil after a shower, or put a few drops in your bubble bath. To ease anxiety, scent your bedroom or office with a lavender oil home fragrance.

Use it to sleep: Not only does lavender relieve tension during waking hours, it can also help lull you to sleep. According to Dr. Hirsch, the scent can help shorten the length of time it takes to fall asleep and help ease you into deep, REM sleep even faster. While you sleep, your skin recuperates and regenerates, so the more sleep you get, the better your skin recovers from any damage done the day before, explains NYC-based dermatologist Judith Hellman, M.D. So spray your pillowcase with an aromatherapy product or dab some lavender essential oil on your wrists and temples.

Use it to seduce your guy: While its certainly not some hocus-pocus love potion, the scent of lavender (combined with the sweet and spicy smell of pumpkin pie) can actually boost arousal in men, says Dr. Hirsch. If youre looking for a come-hither scent, consider smoothing on a lavender-and-vanilla-scented cream.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/the-beauty-benefits-of-lavender/?pos=2&xid=nl_EverydayHealthBeauty_20140506

I know this is jumping the gun a little  I dont know if the tomatoes on the vine are in the stores yet or not. I think this could be done with homegrown which might be even a little better since they will have just come off the vine. Fresh tomatoes  does anything say summer more than this.

Juicy Roasted Tomatoes with Oregano and Garlic 
Ingredients

1½ pound tomatoes on the vine (about 8-9 Sweet 100s or similarly sized tomatoes) 
1 clove garlic (peeled and minced) 
2 teaspoon dried oregano (if using fresh use 50% more) 
2 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil

Directions

Place the oven rack in the top position. Preheat oven at 400 degrees F.

Remove tomatoes from vine. If the tomatoes are bigger than 1 ½-inches in diameter, halve them. If they are more than 3-inhes in diameter quarter them. Smaller tomatoes may be left whole.

In a medium bowl gently toss the tomatoes with the remaining ingredients until well coated. Pour the mixture into a baking dish just large enough to hold the tomatoes in a single layer. Arrange the tomatoes cut side up.

Roast in the heated oven until the skins blister and the flesh is quite soft but still holds its shape, 25 to 30 minutes, depending on size.

Serve warm or at room temperature.

One thing I loved about the following recipe was that she suggested eating it with chop sticks. What a novel way to eat a salad.

Kale Citrus Salad[

Oh, and heres a little tip: Eat it with chopsticks It forces you to slow down a little bit and savor every single bite

Servings: 6

Ingredients

1 bunch Kale, Leaves Torn Off The Stalks 
1 whole Jalapeno, Seeded and Sliced Very Thin 
3 whole Tangerines or Clementines (or 1 Orange), Peeled and Cut Into Chunks 
4 ounces, weight Goat Cheese/chevre 
1/4 cup Orange Juice 
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil 
1 clove Garlic, Pressed or Grated 
1 teaspoon Sugar 
Salt to Taste 
Black Pepper to Taste 
1 Tablespoon (heaping) Sour Cream or Plain Greek Yogurt

Preparation Instructions

Grab bunches of the kale leaves and use a sharp knife to thinly slice them. Keep going until you have a big pile of finely shredded kale.

To make the dressing, combine the orange juice, olive oil, garlic, sugar, salt and pepper in a small mason jar. Shake vigorously until all combined, then add the sour cream or yogurt and shake again until it's nice and creamy.

Toss the kale in half the dressing for a minute or so, and then add the jalapeno slices and citrus pieces. Toss again until combined. Add a little more dressing if it needs it (extra dressing can be stored in the fridge and used for any salad.)

At the last minute, break the goat cheese into chunks with a fork and toss it into the salad. Serve!

(Note: because they kale holds up well, the salad can be tossed 15 minutes before serving.)

thepioneerwomancooks.com

I think I have printed this before  this is just a bit different and I like it just as much as the other one  which I will try to find.

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body. But rather to skid broadside into the Pearly Gates, chocolate in one hand, martini in the other, our body thoroughly used up and totally worn out and screaming " YA---Hoo!!! What a Ride!

 Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting ..."holy shit ... what a ride".

The lilacs have bloomed and the scent is intoxicating  you walk by and its like taking a bath in scent  it just surrounds you. It really is too bad they last such a short time  but I enjoy them to the fullest while they are around.

I have never eaten at pf changs  have you? This is a copy cat recipe of his popular appetizer  lettuce wraps.

P.F. Chang's Lettuce Wraps

3 servings

Ingredients

3 Tbs.oil 
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
1 C. water chestnut 
2/3 C. mushrooms 
3 Tbs. chopped onions 
1 tsp. minced garlic 
4 -5 leaves iceberg lettuce

Special Sauce: 
1/4 C. sugar 
1/2 C. water 
2 Tbs. soy sauce 
2 Tbs. rice wine vinegar 
2 Tbs. ketchup 
1 Tbs. lemon juice 
1/8 tsp. sesame oil 
1 Tbs. hot mustard 
2 tsp. water 
1 -2 tsp. garlic and red chile paste

Stir Fry Sauce: 
2 Tbs. soy sauce 
2 Tbs. brown sugar 
1/2 tsp. rice wine vinegar

Directions

Make the special sauce by dissolving the sugar in water.

Add soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, ketchup, lemon juice and sesame oil.

Mix well and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Combine the hot water and hot mustard and set aside.

Add your desired amount of mustard and garlic chili sauce to the special sauce mixture to pour over the wraps.

Heat oil in a wok or large frying pan.

Saute chicken breasts for 4 to 5 minutes per side.

Remove chicken from the pan and cool.

Keep oil in the pan, keep hot.

As chicken cools mince water chestnuts and mushrooms.

Prepare the stir fry sauce by mixing the soy sauce, brown sugar, and rice vinegar together.

Once cool, mince the chicken.

With the pan still on high heat, add another Tbs. of vegetable oil.

Add chicken, garlic, onions, water chestnuts and mushrooms to the pan.

Add the stir fry sauce to the pan and saute the mixture for a couple minutes then serve in the lettuce cups.

Top with the special sauce.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/p_f_chang_s_lettuce_wraps_2.htm

PINEAPPLE PALE ALE BUNDT CAKE WITH BROWN SUGAR GLAZE

Looking for a dessert that screams Spring? This Pineapple Pale Ale Bundt Cake with Brown Sugar Glaze is everything you love about warmer temperatures and then some. A light fluffy cake piled high with fresh, grilled fruit and finished with a sweet glaze, this is the perfect finish to the end of any meal.

INGREDIENTS

1 cup butter, softened
1 ¼ cup brown sugar
1 cup sugar
2 tsp vanilla extract
4 cup flour
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 cup milk
12 oz pale ale beer
20 oz crushed pineapple

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In the bowl of an electric mixer, cream together butter, brown sugar and sugar. Add vanilla and mix until combined.

In a medium bowl, whisk together flour and baking powder. Add 1/3 of the flour mixture to mixer bowl, mixing just until combined.

Add milk, mixing until just combined.

Add another 1/3 of the flour mixture, mixing until just combined.

Add pale ale, mixing until just combined.

Add remaining flour mixture and mix until just combined.

Fold in crushed pineapple.

Bake for 55-60 minutes or until skewer inserted into cake comes out cleanly.

Let cool in pan 15 minutes before removing to cooling rack. Cool completely.

INGREDIENTS: BROWN SUGAR GLAZE

½ cup brown sugar
¼ cup butter
¼ cup whipping cream
½ tsp vanilla extract
¼ tsp salt
1 pineapple, peeled and cored

DIRECTIONS

Stir all ingredients together in small saucepan over medium heat until mixture begins to simmer and thicken. Poke holes with skewer on top of cake and spoon glaze over top of cooled cake.

Slice pineapple into rings and grill until grill marks are visible. Cut into large chunks and garnish center of cake.

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/pineapple-pale-ale-bundt-cake-brown-sugar-glaze?icid=stnwsltr%7Ckitchendaily%7Cdaily

LEEK AND BABY SPINACH SOUP

This soup is good warm or cold  just heat gently.

Servings 6

Ingredients

Extra virgin olive oil 
3 medium leeks, white and light green parts only 
2 large cloves garlic, minced 
1 medium shallot, minced 
2 medium celery ribs, diced 
1 fennel bulb, cored and chopped 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
8 cups vegetable stock or chicken stock 
2 medium russet potatoes, diced 
3 cups chopped baby spinach 
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat leaf parsley 
2 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
Salt and pepper

Directions

Place a large saucepan or stockpot over medium heat. Lightly coat the bottom of the pan with extra virgin olive oil. Slowly sweat the leeks, garlic, shallot, celery and fennel until the vegetables are soft and fragrant (about 15 minutes).

Add the wine and continue cooking until the wine evaporates. Add the stock and potatoes and simmer the mixture until the potatoes are cooked through and are very soft (about 20 minutes). Remove the soup from heat and allow it to cool.

Add the spinach leaves, parsley and thyme. Puree the soup in batches until it is smooth. Add the soup back to the pan. Add the lemon juice and salt and pepper as needed. Simmer the soup for 15 minutes to allow the flavors to meld. The soup can be stored, covered, in the refrigerator for 3 days or frozen for 1 month.

Leeks are one of my favorite spring vegetables. They are available all year long but are definitely at their best in the spring and early summer. They have a soft onion-garlic quality that enhances other vegetables. They also stand alone with their flavor and versatility. They are native to the Mediterranean are versatile in cooking preparations. This brightly colored creamy soup is perfect for a Passover lunch accompanied by a salad or as a first course for a festive dinner.

Joyofkosher.com

We have already had one meal of hamburgers and brats done on the grill and corn on the cob. I love meals done on the grill. Every summer Heidi and I say we are going to try something like this. Maybe this summer we will.

Grilled Asparagus Medley Recipe

This colorful veggie recipe happened by accident. One evening , I didn't have room on the grill for all the things I wanted to prepare, so I threw two of the dishes together and came up with this medley. It goes great with any grilled meat. Pam Gaspers, Hastings, Nebraska

MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients:

1 pound fresh asparagus, trimmed
1 each sweet red, yellow and green pepper, julienned
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
1 medium tomato, chopped
1 medium onion, sliced
1 can (2-1/4 ounces) sliced ripe olives, drained
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon minced fresh parsley
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning

1 serving equals 78 calories, 5 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 241 mg sodium, 8 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 3 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 1 vegetable, 1 fat.

Directions

In a disposable foil pan, combine the vegetables, olives and garlic; drizzle with oil and toss to coat. Sprinkle with parsley, salt, pepper, lemon-pepper and dill; toss to coat.

Grill, covered, over indirect medium heat for 20-25 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender, stirring occasionally.

Yield: 8 servings.

Originally published as Grilled Asparagus Medley in Taste of Home April/May 2004, p29

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/grilled-asparagus-medley?

i will have to admit that I have never made scones  I dont think they are that difficult  I just havent taken the time to do it. This recipe sounds pretty good.

Mango Lime Scones

Serves 8-10

Ingredients:

2 cups flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
3 tps. baking powder 
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 cup butter, cold 
1 large mango, diced 
1/2 cup cream 
1 tsp. vanilla 
juice from one lime 
2 eggs, slightly beaten 
juice from 1/2 lime 
icing sugar

Directions:
Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

In a large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder and salt.

Cut in cold butter with a pastry blender until butter is the size of peas.

Add mango, cream, vanilla, lime juice and eggs and stir until combined. Dough will be sticky.

Knead dough on a well floured surface and shape into a circle. Add more flour as needed and cut into 8 equal pieces.

Place scones on prepared baking sheet and bake for 18-22 minutes or until golden brown.

Let cool completely.

In a small bowl, add the juice from 1/2 lime and add icing sugar until you get the desired consistency. Drizzle glaze over cooled scones and enjoy!

Recipe adapted from Created by Diane

Onsugarmountain.com

I am always amused with Heidis cookie baking  her cookies are always nice and round and all of them are the same size  that is difficult to do as we all know. But this recipe will give you a hint as to how Heidi does it.

Creamsicle Cookies

approximate 24 cookies

1 pouch (1 lb 1.5 oz) Betty Crocker® sugar cookie mix
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 1/2 tsp orange extract
6-8 drops orange food color
1 egg
2 cups white chocolate chips

Heat oven to 375°F.

In large bowl, stir cookie mix, butter, extract, food color and egg until soft dough forms. Stir in white chocolate chips. Using medium cookie scoop, drop dough 2 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until set. Cool 3 minutes; remove from cookie sheet to wire rack. Serve warm or cool completely. Store tightly covered at room temperature.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/05/creamsicle-cookies.html#more

I should stick a recipe in here for the carnivores in our group  I think these sound so good  and can you imagine how they will smell on the grill.

Grilled Lebanese Beef Kafta Patties

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves 4

These savory kafta patties are made with ground beef, onion, fresh parsley and traditional Lebanese spices. Perfect on the grill or under the broiler.

Ingredients

1 pound ground sirloin (or lamb or turkey)
1 medium onion - quartered
1 cup fresh parsley
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1½ teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon ground allspice
½ teaspoon pepper

Instructions

Pre-heat grill or broiler to high heat.

Place all ingredients in a food processor or high speed blender and pulse until smooth, about 2-3 minutes.

Using wet hands, form into 12 evenly sized, small patties.

Spray grill with non-stick grilling spray and grill patties for 2-3 minutes per side, turning once for medium-rare. Cook longer for well done.

Serve over bulgur wheat or rice pilaf.

Serving size: 3 patties - Calories: 224 - Fat: 12.2 g - Carbohydrates: 5.7 g - Sodium: 958 mg - Fiber: 2 g - Protein: 23.8 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/05/grilled-lebanese-beef-kafta-patties.html?

this is a nice recipe  it will feed your carnivore desires or keep you on your vegetarian path.

Taiwanese Pan-Fried Rice Noodles

Thin rice noodles are pan-fried with pork and slivered vegetables

Perfect for feeding a crowd or fixing a solo meal on the fly, this simple home-style Taiwanese noodle-and-vegetable dish may look bland, but hidden within are layers of flavor, thanks to plenty of white pepper, black vinegar, and broth.

If desired, this dish can be made vegetarian by omitting pork and substituting vegetable stock.

Note: Look for black vinegar and Taiwan-made rice noodles, often labeled "Hsinchu Rice Noodles", in Asian groceries. Otherwise, use the thinnest type of dried Asian rice noodle you can find.

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

½ pound boneless pork shoulder, cut into thin 2-inch strips
½ teaspoon cornstarch
¼ cup plus 1 teaspoon soy sauce (or more to taste)
1 teaspoon sesame oil 
6 to 8 dried shiitake mushrooms
½ pound very thin dried rice noodles (see note above)
3 tablespoons vegetable or peanut oil
1 large carrot, julienned (about 1 cup)
1 cup bamboo shoots from one (15-ounce) can, rinsed and julienned
2 cups pork stock (or substitute with chicken or vegetable stock or low-sodium broth), warmed
¼ teaspoon ground white pepper (or more to taste)
Kosher salt
2 tablespoons black vinegar (or more to taste; see note above)
2 to 3 scallions, white and light green parts only, thinly sliced

Procedures

Combine pork, cornstarch, 1 teaspoon soy sauce, and sesame oil in a medium bowl and mix thoroughly. Cover and chill for at least 20 minutes, or up to overnight.

Meanwhile, cover dried shiitake mushrooms with warm water and let stand until soft throughout, about 20 minutes. Squeeze excess water out of mushrooms and trim off their stems. Slice thinly and set aside. (The soaking liquid may be reserved for making soups, stocks, or braises.)

Cook rice noodles according to the instructions on the package. Drain and set aside.

Add 1 tablespoon vegetable oil to a large wok or skillet and heat over high heat until shimmering. Add pork and cook, stirring, until no longer pink, about 2 minutes. Remove from pan and set aside.

Add remaining 2 tablespoons oil to same wok or skillet and heat over high heat until shimmering. Add mushrooms, carrots, and bamboo shoots, along with a pinch of the salt. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 1 minute. Return the pork to the pan.

Pour in warm stock and remaining ¼ cup of soy sauce and bring to a boil. Add rice noodles and stir to combine. Stir in white pepper, season with salt, and cook, stirring frequently, until stock is mostly absorbed, about 2 minutes. If desired, add extra soy sauce, salt, or white pepper to taste. Remove from heat and sprinkle in black vinegar; toss to combine. Garnish with scallions and serve immediately.

www.seriouseats.com

Collard Greens with Black Eyed Peas

SERVINGS: 6

This marriage of two Southern classicscollard greens and black-eyed peasare not only delicious, but super-smart: Bobby Flay uses canned chipotles in adobo to give the dish a smoky flavor.

Ingredients:

2 1/2 cups chicken stock or low-sodium broth 
2 chipotles in adobo sauce 
1 small Spanish onion, halved 
Salt 
Pepper 
2 1/2 pounds collard greens, ribs discarded and leaves chopped 
One 15-ounce can black-eyed peas, drained and rinsed 
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar

Directions:

In a large saucepan or stockpot, combine 1 1/2 cups of the stock with the chipotles, onion and a generous pinch each of salt and pepper and bring to a boil. Add the collards in large handfuls, letting each batch wilt slightly before adding more.

Cover and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the collards are just tender, about 25 minutes. Uncover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the broth is slightly reduced, about 7 minutes; discard the chipotles and the onion.

Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, combine the black-eyed peas with the remaining 1 cup of stock and bring to a boil. Simmer over moderate heat for 8 minutes; season with salt and pepper. Using a slotted spoon, add the black-eyed peas to the collards; reserve the bean broth for another use. Add the vinegar to the collard greens and season with salt and pepper.

Make ahead the cooked collard greens and black-eyed peas in their broth can be refrigerated separately for up to 2 days. Reheat both dishes gently before continuing with the recipe.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/collard-greens-with-black-eyed-peas?xid=DAILY050914ViewRecipe

Im always forgetting what daralene uses instead of meat  but I think it would work well in this stir fry.

KUNG PAO CHICKEN

Ingredients

1 hot chili pepper, finely chopped or two tsp hot chili sauce 
2 tsp finely grated fresh ginger 
6 spring onions, chopped (keep 2 Tbsp aside for sprinkling at the end) little oil for frying 
1/2 tsp crushed garlic 
2 Tbsp soy sauce 
1 Tbsp red wine vinegar 
1 heaped Tbsp brown sugar 
1 level tsp peanut butter 
1 Tbsp cornstarch dissolved in 1 cup cold water 
2 egg whites 
4 Tbsp soy sauce 
2 Tbsp cornstarch 
2 lbs chicken schnitzels, cut into 1 inch strips 'shuwarma style' 
oil for deep frying 
1 cup raw peanuts or cashew nuts

Directions

Fry the chilli, ginger and spring onions in a little oil in a frying pan until soft.

Remove from the heat and add the garlic, soy sauce, vinegar, sugar and peanut butter, stirring well after each addition.

Return to the heat and add the dissolved cornstarch, stirring as you do so, until the sauce starts to thicken.

Once it starts to thicken, remove

from the heat and set aside.

Meanwhile, combine the egg whites, soy sauce and cornstarch in a shallow dish.

Lightly coat the chicken strips in the egg white mixture.

Heat the oil (enough to reach about 1 inch up the sides of the frying pan) and deep-fry a few strips at a time.

Drain on an absorbent paper towel and set aside.

When all the chicken is fried, place in a serving bowl.

Bring the sauce to the boil again, then remove from the heat, pour over the chicken and gently mix to ensure that all pieces are evenly
coated.

Sprinkle with the peanuts or cashew nuts and the remaining chopped spring onions and serve immediately on a bed of rice.

TIP: While frying the chicken, preheat the oven to 400 Deg. F. Place the nuts on a baking tray on the middle rack of the oven and roast until
lightly browned. Alternatively, dry-fry them in an ungreased frying pan or oven grill them. This gives the nuts an added crunch.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/kung-pao-chicken/

for the final two recipies we are going to go to comfort food.

Mac n Cheese Donuts

Yield: 6 small donuts

Ingredients

3 cups cooked mac 'n' cheese - from the box is fine 
3 large eggs 
vegetable or peanut oil for frying

Instructions

Chill cooked mac 'n' cheese in the refrigerator for a few hours.

Preheat oven to 350 F.

Food process mac 'n' cheese with 3 large eggs until you get a mac 'n' cheese mush.

Spray the cavities of a donut pan with non-stick spray (very important!) and fill them with mac 'n' cheese mush - all the way to the top.

Bake for 20 minutes. You need to bake the donuts before frying them or they won't hold their donut shape. 
Leave the donuts in the pan to cool to room temperature.

While the donuts are cooling, heat fry oil to 350 F in a fryer or deep skillet.

Remove donuts from pan and fry for about two minutes on each side or until each side is lightly browned.

Serve piping hot.

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2014/05/mac-n-cheese-donuts.html

Grilled Mac & Cheese with BBQ Pulled Pork

Adapted from the Grilled Mac & Cheese with Pulled Pork recipe from The Grilled Cheese Truck on FoodNetwork.com

Yield: 4 sandwiches

INGREDIENTS:
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided
4 cups prepared macaroni and cheese, warmed
2 onions, thinly sliced
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
1 cup barbecue sauce
2 cups prepared pulled pork
8 slices sourdough bread
12 slices sharp cheddar cheese (about 6 ounces)

DIRECTIONS:

Spread the macaroni and cheese in an 8-inch-square baking dish to about 3/4 inch thick. Cover with plastic wrap and chill until firm, about 45 minutes. Cut the macaroni and cheese into squares that are slightly smaller than the bread slices.

Meanwhile, melt 2 tablespoons butter in a skillet over medium heat. Add the onions and cook, stirring, until caramelized, about 20 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

Combine the barbecue sauce and pulled pork in a saucepan over low heat and cook until warmed through, about 5 minutes.

Preheat the panini grill to medium-high heat.

Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons butter and brush on one side of each bread slice. Flip over half of the bread slices; layer 1 slice of cheddar, 1 macaroni-and-cheese square and another slice of cheddar on each. Top each with one-quarter of the pulled pork and caramelized onions and another slice of cheddar. Top with the remaining bread slices, buttered-side up.

Working in batches, cook the sandwiches until the cheese melts and the bread is golden, about 5 minutes.

http://paninihappy.com/grilled-mac-cheese-with-bbq-pulled-pork/

and I had to include this one.

Mac and Cheese Grilled Cheese

Serves: 1

Macaroni & cheese in a grilled cheese sandwich. Need I say more?

Ingredients

2 slices of french bread
1 cup leftover macaroni & cheese pasta
panko bread crumbs
½ (heaping) cup shredded cheddar cheese 
butter
salt & pepper
ketchup (to serve with)

Instructions

Get a pan on medium heat with a chunk of butter.

While pan is heating, in a bowl, mix macaroni & cheese, around 2 tablespoons of panko crumbs, a couple pinches of cheese, and salt & pepper to taste.

Mix ingredients together, then form into patties, placing in heated pan.

Cook until golden brown on each side.

While the macaroni & cheese patties cook, prepare the rest of the sandwich.

Butter the outside of each slice.

Once buttered, take a plate with panko crumbs and press the buttered side of each slice into the pankos to crust the sandwich.

Place about half of the cheese on the bottom slice.

Once patties are cooked, add it on top of cheese, then top with more cheese, and other slice of bread.

Fry until golden brown on each side.

www.bsinthekitchen.com

and I would never forgive myself had I omitted this one.

Mac N Cheese Grilled Cheese

By Stefani Pollack of Cupcake Project

Yield: 1 grilled cheese sandwich

INGREDIENTS:

2 cups cooked mac n cheese, refrigerated overnight
2 large eggs
3 slices of cheese (your choice)
½ tablespoon butter

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 F.

Food process mac n cheese with eggs until it looks like a thick, goopy batter.

Spread batter evenly in two mini loaf pans. The batter should only be along the bottoms of the loaf pans.

Bake for 20 minutes or until the mac n cheese appears solid.

Keep in the loaf pans until the mac n cheese bread is completely cool.

Carefully remove bread from the loaf pans.

Assemble the sandwich by placing the cheese between the two slices of bread.

Melt butter on a skillet at medium-low heat.

Place sandwich on the skillet and let sit for 3-5 minutes or until the bottom starts to brown (sneak a peek using a spatula).

Carefully flip the sandwich and cover with a lid or foil until the cheese melts (another 3-5 minutes).

Serve hot.

http://paninihappy.com/mac-n-cheese-grilled-cheese/

this really is the last one  but I needed to salve my sweet tooth.

Baked Chocolate Mousse Cake

Ingredients

Cocoa to dust pan and over top of cake
14 tablespoons (7 ounces) unsalted butter
16 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
1/8 teaspoon salt
10 large eggs, separated
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 cup (3 1/2 ounces) plus 2 tablespoons granulated sugar, divided

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 350°F. Grease bottom and sides of 9-inch springform pan and dust with cocoa. Set pan on baking sheet.

Place butter, chocolate, and salt in very large heatproof bowl. Heat over saucepan of barely simmering water, stirring occasionally, until melted and smooth. Remove from heat and let cool slightly, about 5 minutes.

In mixer fitted with whip attachment, beat whites and cream of tartar on medium speed until frothy. Increase speed to medium-high and continue to beat until whites have turned opaque. While whites are beating, slowly add 2 tablespoons sugar and continue to beat to stiff but not dry peak. Transfer beaten whites to a bowl.

Using same unwashed mixing bowl and whip, beat yolks and remaining 1/2 cup sugar on medium-high speed until light lemon color, 3 to 5 minutes.

Gently whisk yolks into chocolate mixture until combined (trying not to deflate yolks). Gently fold whites into chocolate mixture in three batches, until just combined and no streaks of white remain.

Pour batter into pan and bake until cake is puffed, edges feel set, center is jiggly set, and temperature in center reads 150°F, about 40 minutes. Transfer pan to wire rack to cool 1 hour. Chill until set, about 3 hours. Run knife along inside edge of pan to release cake. Let cake come to almost room temperature before serving, about 30 minutes (see note).

Enjoy --- sam


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam, recipes are amazing as usual. 
The tomato, oregano and garlic had my mouth watering.

Wow, am I the first to post????


:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam,
Lovely lot of recipes. I use lavender oil a lot. much better than all the meds.

Hope you have a good week end.

It's Little Madam's 6th birthday next Thursday and we are having her party on Sunday, so tomorrow I must make her a cake - chocolate of course!

Off to bed now, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n

I am excited for the recipes, Sam, esp the PF Chang and the Kung Pao chicken. Sounds like we will be doing Chinese next time I'm in charge of Sunday dinner.


----------



## Charlotte80

Hi Sam, Hope everything is OK with you. I just got home from work as usual, and here the tea party is, starting with the usual good sounding recipes. The Chocolate Mousse cake sounds really good. The information on Lavender is particularly interesting. I am going to forward it to my GD who is an Aesthetician. I hope all of our KP Mothers have a wonderful Mother's day.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Another Friday and this means "Tea Party Time". Well, I'm having some lemonade right now, but it's still "TPT" just the same. Warm, sunny day today and it's nice to be in a tank top and shorts (inside the house). Hate the thought of what the electric bill will be once the a.c. is going full blast! Glad that you had a pleasant outing with Fred, Sam, and sounds like it was just the right thing to day. Maybe all the sleeping is what used to be called: "Spring Fever". Oh, do I envy your having the scent of lilacs all around the yard. How I miss having them, but it's too hot to grow them in our Texas area. I enjoy reading all the recipes and you surely do spend a lot of time researching them for us. Hope all the Mothers have a lovely day Sunday. And for all who have lost their dear mothers, I hope you feel her loving presence and recall all the wonderful times you had together.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm off to make potato salad for tomorrow--he says he will grill the meat, so it should be good (think it will be turkey burgers). We're having a pot luck lunch for Mother's Day but having it tomorrow since DD has a thing on Sunday she's going to (work-related).

I hope to get the Charlotte square moving along tonight--just got a couple rows done last night.

Happy birthday to all the May folks! Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, all the recipes sound wonderful. I'll have to start another folder of recipes to use for the next mini-KAP. 

When we got together the first time, I tried to make things that were "tea party" type of foods. This time around, I tried to have as many things as possible that I learned on the TP -- so we had the Lebanese salad, and a breakfast casserole, and a pork fajita dish where the recipes were listed here. I also found some HP sauce and Digestive cookies that I only know about from what members have posted on KTP. Plus, Pup Lover made her now famous salsa that she shared at the first official KAP. You all were in our thoughts.


----------



## NanaCaren

VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon. 

Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. :-D Think they are going to have fun with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure they're going to love it!



NanaCaren said:


> VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon.
> 
> Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. :-D Think they are going to have fun with it.


----------



## KatyNora

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam,
> Lovely lot of recipes. I use lavender oil a lot. much better than all the meds.
> 
> Hope you have a good week end.
> 
> It's Little Madam's 6th birthday next Thursday and we are having her party on Sunday, so tomorrow I must make her a cake - chocolate of course!
> 
> Off to bed now, catch you tomorrow.


Sixth birthday, already? I can't believe the year has gone so fast. Didn't you make a cake last year decorated with little gymnasts?


----------



## jknappva

Fantastic recipes as always, Sam. I've definitely seen a few to give to my daughter to try.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

We love lettuce wraps and Mac and Cheese is a favorite of DH.( not sure about the doughnuts though.)

After a gray and gloomy morning, the sun came out and temp reached 70. We took a quick trip to Milwaukee and it was like everything woke from a long winter' s nap.
There were runners, cyclists, skate boarders everywhere. Every outdoor restaurant /coffee place that outdoor seating was packed. We drove along the lake which was a wonderful shade of blue. All in all, a delightful afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm off to make potato salad for tomorrow--he says he will grill the meat, so it should be good (think it will be turkey burgers). We're having a pot luck lunch for Mother's Day but having it tomorrow since DD has a thing on Sunday she's going to (work-related).
> 
> I hope to get the Charlotte square moving along tonight--just got a couple rows done last night.
> 
> Happy birthday to all the May folks! Hugs & blessings to all.


I can't wait to see the finished Charlotte square. I am sure it will be amazing. 
thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## jknappva

81brighteyes said:


> Another Friday and this means "Tea Party Time". Well, I'm having some lemonade right now, but it's still "TPT" just the same. Warm, sunny day today and it's nice to be in a tank top and shorts (inside the house). Hate the thought of what the electric bill will be once the a.c. is going full blast! Glad that you had a pleasant outing with Fred, Sam, and sounds like it was just the right thing to day. Maybe all the sleeping is what used to be called: "Spring Fever". Oh, do I envy your having the scent of lilacs all around the yard. How I miss having them, but it's too hot to grow them in our Texas area. I enjoy reading all the recipes and you surely do spend a lot of time researching them for us. Hope all the Mothers have a lovely day Sunday. And for all who have lost their dear mothers, I hope you feel her loving presence and recall all the wonderful times you had together.


Well, our air conditioning has been going full speed ahead for several days as our temps have been in the 90'sf most of the week. We've gone directly into summer. And it's supposed to be in the upper 80'sf all of next week.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam,
> Lovely lot of recipes. I use lavender oil a lot. much better than all the meds.
> 
> Hope you have a good week end.
> 
> It's Little Madam's 6th birthday next Thursday and we are having her party on Sunday, so tomorrow I must make her a cake - chocolate of course!
> 
> Off to bed now, catch you tomorrow.


Happy birthday to Little Madam, her birthday is only a few days after my birthday and the day after my sisters.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon.
> 
> Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. :-D Think they are going to have fun with it.


You do love your "wheels", Caren. LOL!! Have a feeling the kids will have to fight you for it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure they're going to love it!


Oh yes they do well at least Jamie and Michael. Michael has already been on it testing it out around the yard. Jamie has yet to drive it but has looked into getting her cycle license already.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I can't wait to see the finished Charlotte square. I am sure it will be amazing.
> thank you for the birthday wishes.


Didn't realize you were a May "baby", Caren. Hope your birthday is great whenever it is.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Well, our air conditioning has been going full speed ahead for several days as our temps have been in the 90'sf most of the week. We've gone directly into summer. And it's supposed th be in the upper 80'sf all of next week.


I think we have gone directly into summer too. It has been upper 70's(f) the past two days. right now it is 28c/83f way too hot for me, I'm melting :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, all the recipes sound wonderful. I'll have to start another folder of recipes to use for the next mini-KAP.
> 
> When we got together the first time, I tried to make things that were "tea party" type of foods. This time around, I tried to have as many things as possible that I learned on the TP -- so we had the Lebanese salad, and a breakfast casserole, and a pork fajita dish where the recipes were listed here. I also found some HP sauce and Digestive cookies that I only know about from what members have posted on KTP. Plus, Pup Lover made her now famous salsa that she shared at the first official KAP. You all were in our thoughts.


We had so much fun trying out the new recipes and different knitting techniques. I handed out the Lebanese salad recipe to my knitting group today. One of the ladies says she can't wait for blueberry season as her DH and DD work on a blueberry farm. Sounds like a tasty treat for me later this summer. I like a dessert that my mom use to make:

She took an angel food cake and tore it up. She put the chunks of cake in a 9" x 13" cake pan. Then she put cut up strawberries all over the cake chunks. Next she poured strawberry jello over the cake and strawberries. This was put into the refrigerator to set up. Then we put a thin layer of whipped cream over the jello mix. I top it with rows of cut strawberries and rows of blueberries. This makes a refreshing summer dessert.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday to Little Madam, her birthday is only a few days after my birthday and the day after my sisters.


That's right--I remembered yours was near mine. I don't do much of anything for it, though. My cousin and I share a birthday, my niece's is the day before mine (also my brother's and SIL's anniversary), and my grandmother's was in May also. His kids' are both in June and my younger GD's--followed in July and August by more! I think the only month we have none is September, but when older DS marries, their anniversary will be then. It's nice to have small celebrations throughout the year, I think!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> You do love your "wheels", Caren. LOL!! Have a feeling the kids will have to fight you for it!
> Junek


Thank you they will be nice about it, I hope so any ways


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday Caren. Praying that the rest of this year goes better for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Didn't realize you were a May "baby", Caren. Hope your birthday is great whenever it is.
> Junek


yes I am, tomorrow. It is my week end to do what I want except wheat I want is a bit further away than I want.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yea....,.I'm jealous! Nice ride.


NanaCaren said:


> VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon.
> 
> Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. :-D Think they are going to have fun with it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> That's right--I remembered yours was near mine. I don't do much of anything for it, though. My cousin and I share a birthday, my niece's is the day before mine (also my brother's and SIL's anniversary), and my grandmother's was in May also. His kids' are both in June and my younger GD's--followed in July and August by more! I think the only month we have none is September, but when older DS marries, their anniversary will be then. It's nice to have small celebrations throughout the year, I think!


I don't do much for mine growing up I shared parties with my sister. I was born 4 days before her 1st birthday. My late niece's birthday was 18, my mum's is 22 and Jamie's is the 24th.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Caren. Praying that the rest of this year goes better for you!


Thank you and I hope it goes better too. It has been a long year this past one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea....,.I'm jealous! Nice ride.


Thank you, has taken a while for me to get up the courage to get another one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great recipes again, Sam. Thanks you.
Caren, hope you have a happy birthday.

No need for air con here, supposed to be finally up to 18C/68F by Thurday but below freezing every night until then, I ususally hammy garden in by now but have done almost nothing. It looks nice & sunny today but the wind is cold. I went to town to do some errans & stopped at the cemetery to clean up & put flowers on my parents graves I always do that at Mothers day, just about froze out there in the wind.
DS #1 was to come & till my garden today as I don't think I can do it myself but he hasn't come yet. Definitely not warm enough to plant yet.
What a stange spring.


----------



## martina

Glad you are ok if sleeping a lot Sam, and good that you met up with Fred. Great recipes again, thank you. 
I have a busy month here. Sister's birthday tomorrow, son - in- law on 23rd. Going to his party on 24th, travelling to London 21st. Spending the day of my birthday with my eldest son there on 22 nd. House viewer due on 17th. Guild on 14th. Val's for tea and her delicious coffee cake on13th. Younger son and partner here 11th/12 the as they are going to Sil step grandmother's funeral. Then eldest here 28th to help with packing and he and partner here 29th to load van and return 31st. Just writing that has got me in a tizz. I hope all goes well for those with plans for nice events, and my prayers for all with problems.


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> Glad you are ok if sleeping a lot Sam, and good that you met up with Fred. Great recipes again, thank you.
> I have a busy month here. Sister's birthday tomorrow, son - in- law on 23rd. Going to his party on 24th, travelling to London 21st. Spending the day of my birthday with my eldest son there on 22 nd. House viewer due on 17th. Guild on 14th. Val's for tea and her delicious coffee cake on13th. Younger son and partner here 11th/12 the as they are going to Sil step grandmother's funeral. Then eldest here 28th to help with packing and he and partner here 29th to load van and return 31st. Just writing that has got me in a tizz. I hope all goes well for those with plans for nice events, and my prayers for all with problems.


That makes me tired just reading about it! :shock: I do hope the house viewer turns into a buyer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We'll have to meet up in Milwaukee at one of the many fests that are held there near the lake. I love going to the Irish and German fests!!



purl2diva said:


> We love lettuce wraps and Mac and Cheese is a favorite of DH.( not sure about the doughnuts though.)
> 
> After a gray and gloomy morning, the sun came out and temp reached 70. We took a quick trip to Milwaukee and it was like everything woke from a long winter' s nap.
> There were runners, cyclists, skate boarders everywhere. Every outdoor restaurant /coffee place that outdoor seating was packed. We drove along the lake which was a wonderful shade of blue. All in all, a delightful afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday & Happy Mother's Day, Caren.....is what you are wishing for another trip to the UK?



NanaCaren said:


> yes I am, tomorrow. It is my week end to do what I want except wheat I want is a bit further away than I want.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday & Happy Mother's Day, Caren.....is what you are wishing for another trip to the UK?


Thank you OH another trip to the UK would be heavenly for sure. My friend and I are hoping to go before the end of this year.


----------



## Poledra65

Evening Sam and all. Hope that everyone is doing well. 
I don't think I'll ever get caught up on last weeks, but one never knows. 

Hope that Colin is doing a little better, it's very hard to see the ones we love deteriorating.
Hope that Gage is feeling much better, not a pleasant accident to go through. 

I finally downloaded the photos I had taken on my phone. One is a flip flop sock, except the directions were a little wrong unless ones toes are on top of each other rather than side by side, so I will be undoing the toes the redoing. :-( 
The hat is a hand dyed merino superwash that a coworker of Marlas asked me if she purchased the yarn, would I make her a slouchy hat, I am very happy with the way it came out. 
Well, I'm off to page one to see what Sam has in store for us this week. 
Hugs


----------



## jheiens

I'm not trying to rush or push anyone into a panic, *but* the deadline for receiving the KAP squares is still *June 1, 2014*.

That is just *3 weeks* from tomorrow, Knitters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday to Little Madam, her birthday is only a few days after my birthday and the day after my sisters.


Weret he new wheels a birthday gift? Sure the kids will love it as well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon.
> 
> Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. :-D Think they are going to have fun with it.


Ooh, that is fun!!! I bet Seth will want a ride right off the bat. ;D


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> She took an angel food cake and tore it up. She put the chunks of cake in a 9" x 13" cake pan. Then she put cut up strawberries all over the cake chunks. Next she poured strawberry jello over the cake and strawberries. This was put into the refrigerator to set up. Then we put a thin layer of whipped cream over the jello mix. I top it with rows of cut strawberries and rows of blueberries. This makes a refreshing summer dessert.


You can put custard on the jelly (jello) and then the cream. Trifle we call it (and some port wine or brandy etc in with the jelly adds a nice flavour if for adults.). I think though we get into problmes with custard becuase I have a feeling that our custard is not the same as your custard.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Evening Sam and all. Hope that everyone is doing well.
> I don't think I'll ever get caught up on last weeks, but one never knows.
> 
> Hope that Colin is doing a little better, it's very hard to see the ones we love deteriorating.
> Hope that Gage is feeling much better, not a pleasant accident to go through.
> 
> I finally downloaded the photos I had taken on my phone. One is a flip flop sock, except the directions were a little wrong unless ones toes are on top of each other rather than side by side, so I will be undoing the toes the redoing. :-(
> The hat is a hand dyed merino superwash that a coworker of Marlas asked me if she purchased the yarn, would I make her a slouchy hat, I am very happy with the way it came out.
> Well, I'm off to page one to see what Sam has in store for us this week.
> Hugs


The sock sure looks interesting. Love the hat and the middle) looks good. OH the sky is beautiful for sure. )))) We are in for sever thunderstorms late into the night tonight., should be fun.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> yes I am, tomorrow. It is my week end to do what I want except wheat I want is a bit further away than I want.


Isn't it usually? :wink: 
But have a fantastic birthday anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's an order.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Weret he new wheels a birthday gift? Sure the kids will love it as well.


No, it wasn't just wanted one and finally figured if I keep thinking about it I'll never get one. Michael loves for sure.


----------



## machriste

Happy birthday to Caren and Sorlenna and any other May birthdays. It's usually such a nice month in Minnesota. Love the hat, Poledra.

A very happy Mother's Day to all, mother or not. I think we all do a bit of mothering.

The kids are taking Jack and me out for a lovely brunch on Sunday, but the real celebration will be the next Sunday--our second annual Shepherd's Festival in Lake Elmo, MN--alpacas, lamas, sheep and loads of vendors with patterns and beautiful hand-dyed and hand-spun wools. I hope our endless rainy days will be over by then!


----------



## darowil

One of my sisters birtday would have been last Wednesday. We used to celebrate her birthday and Mothers Day together once we grew up as they were always close together.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that is fun!!! I bet Seth will want a ride right off the bat. ;D


He isn't too sure about it just yet. It is too big for him. He likes the 4 wheeler.


----------



## darowil

darowil said:


> Were the new wheels a birthday gift? Sure the kids will love it as well.


Clicked the wrong button -I was trying to edit the one above. Wondered why it was in quotes and just as I realised I clicked send so too late!

Well got the football this afternoon- hoping hte weather clears up. While I often take the train today would have been a nice day to take the car. I prefer to get tot he football dry even if I end up wet once I get there. Especially as I need to do a few things on the way. But David also needed the car.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't it usually? :wink:
> But have a fantastic birthday anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's an order.


I still have to do stuff on weekends even when I don't want to. Have had great week early nights everyday :wink: :wink: Has been very heavenly. 
I plan on siting there doing nothing much at all. There will be company here, I have been ordered to stay home. Like I go any where once race season starts.  I have told everyone I have a date with my computer hee hee.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The sock sure looks interesting. Love the hat and the middle) looks good. OH the sky is beautiful for sure. )))) We are in for sever thunderstorms late into the night tonight., should be fun.


It's finally warm here today for the first time in several days, still covering plants though as it's been in the 30s at night and supposed to continue that way for the next week or so. 
Sock is definitely interesting. LOLOL! I about died laughing when I realized what had happened with it. 
Thank you, the hat turned out well, I'd definitely make that pattern again and again. 
Sometimes I like thunderstorms, sometimes not, depends on if I will sleep through them or not.


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Caren and Sorlenna and any other May birthdays. It's usually such a nice month in Minnesota. Love the hat, Poledra.
> 
> A very happy Mother's Day to all, mother or not. I think we all do a bit of mothering.
> 
> The kids are taking Jack and me out for a lovely brunch on Sunday, but the real celebration will be the next Sunday--our second annual Shepherd's Festival in Lake Elmo, MN--alpacas, lamas, sheep and loads of vendors with patterns and beautiful hand-dyed and hand-spun wools. I hope our endless rainy days will be over by then!


Thank you and enjoy your brunch on Sunday. Happy mother's day to you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> He isn't too sure about it just yet. It is too big for him. He likes the 4 wheeler.


LOL! I actually surprised he wasn't sitting on it already. I could see him liking a 4 wheeler.  I totally took one over a cliff once, well, actually, I was quick enough to jump off before it went over. The fun part was trying to get it out of the tree, we did and it was unharmed.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to do stuff on weekends even when I don't want to. Have had great week early nights everyday :wink: :wink: Has been very heavenly.
> I plan on siting there doing nothing much at all. There will be company here, I have been ordered to stay home. Like I go any where once race season starts.  I have told everyone I have a date with my computer hee hee.


 Yes, unfortunately there is always something that requires we take care of it, but hopefully you can enjoy the computer/race time all weekend and have to do very little. 
An early week had to be heavenly, I've been up late most nights this week, but it was my own fault, knitting. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, it's cheesy I know, but cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I actually surprised he wasn't sitting on it already. I could see him liking a 4 wheeler.  I totally took one over a cliff once, well, actually, I was quick enough to jump off before it went over. The fun part was trying to get it out of the tree, we did and it was unharmed.


Over a cliff is a bit scary I would imagine. I have gone off the rocks and such but never where I had to jump.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, unfortunately there is always something that requires we take care of it, but hopefully you can enjoy the computer/race time all weekend and have to do very little.
> An early week had to be heavenly, I've been up late most nights this week, but it was my own fault, knitting. :roll:


I plan on doing nothing or as much of nothing as possible. Sara is coming over with the kids but I still plan on doing nothing. I told Sara I had a date and was not available. :wink: :thumbup: She just said ok. An early week has been so nice lots of r&r all the way around. Once the stove was forgotten and ended up with semi bunt rice.   :shock: and burnt bacon got scolded on that one. :roll:

LOve the coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, that sounds like a wonderful way to spend a weekend and celebrate Mother's Day at the same time.



machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Caren and Sorlenna and any other May birthdays. It's usually such a nice month in Minnesota. Love the hat, Poledra.
> 
> A very happy Mother's Day to all, mother or not. I think we all do a bit of mothering.
> 
> The kids are taking Jack and me out for a lovely brunch on Sunday, but the real celebration will be the next Sunday--our second annual Shepherd's Festival in Lake Elmo, MN--alpacas, lamas, sheep and loads of vendors with patterns and beautiful hand-dyed and hand-spun wools. I hope our endless rainy days will be over by then!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I plan on doing nothing or as much of nothing as possible. Sara is coming over with the kids but I still plan on doing nothing. I told Sara I had a date and was not available. :wink: :thumbup: She just said ok. An early week has been so nice lots of r&r all the way around. Once the stove was forgotten and ended up with semi bunt rice.   :shock: and burnt bacon got scolded on that one. :roll:
> 
> LOve the coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL! Yes, I get comments if I accidentally get bacon a little to crispy. If I'd just lift the ban on him cooking...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like that hat very much too.....have you posted a link anywhere? The DD's like the slouchy hats.



Poledra65 said:


> It's finally warm here today for the first time in several days, still covering plants though as it's been in the 30s at night and supposed to continue that way for the next week or so.
> Sock is definitely interesting. LOLOL! I about died laughing when I realized what had happened with it.
> Thank you, the hat turned out well, I'd definitely make that pattern again and again.
> Sometimes I like thunderstorms, sometimes not, depends on if I will sleep through them or not.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I want to make a blow up of this one and hang by my coffee maker --- so cute.



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's cheesy I know, but cute.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Evening Sam and all. Hope that everyone is doing well.
> I don't think I'll ever get caught up on last weeks, but one never knows.
> 
> Hope that Colin is doing a little better, it's very hard to see the ones we love deteriorating.
> Hope that Gage is feeling much better, not a pleasant accident to go through.
> 
> I finally downloaded the photos I had taken on my phone. One is a flip flop sock, except the directions were a little wrong unless ones toes are on top of each other rather than side by side, so I will be undoing the toes the redoing. :-(
> The hat is a hand dyed merino superwash that a coworker of Marlas asked me if she purchased the yarn, would I make her a slouchy hat, I am very happy with the way it came out.
> Well, I'm off to page one to see what Sam has in store for us this week.
> Hugs


Sure would be an interesting sock to try to wear!.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, Machriste--your weekend sounds like heaven to me, but alas, no wool festivals around here I can get to. My ideal day would be going fishing with my BFF and my daddy, with the dogs and GC running around! Getting us all in the same place is nearly impossible, though...!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that hat very much too.....have you posted a link anywhere? The DD's like the slouchy hats.


Thank you, this is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarnster


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I want to make a blow up of this one and hang by my coffee maker --- so cute.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Sure would be an interesting sock to try to wear!.


Yes, it didn't work well when I was playing with putting it on. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, I get comments if I accidentally get bacon a little to crispy. If I'd just lift the ban on him cooking...


Oh this time it was a bit more crispy than we like. black is not a pretty color for bacon to be.  :mrgreen:  I would never lift the ban on him cooking, they leave the kitchen a mess. I get fired when I burn the food which is not often unless I'm distracted.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh this time it was a bit more crispy than we like. black is not a pretty color for bacon to be.  :mrgreen:  I would never lift the ban on him cooking, they leave the kitchen a mess. I get fired when I burn the food which is not often unless I'm distracted.


 :shock: On no, black is definitely not a good color for bacon. lolol... It's usually the same here, I get started doing something else while cooking, still in the same room, but... :roll: 
Mostly he uses the wrong utensils and ruins pans, he's actually pretty clean which is scary on a whole nuther level. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to find food, I'm starving and I started to head that way at least 30 minutes ago. lol
And David called, he'll be home a little earlier than anticipated, he's only about an hour out. YAY! 
See you all in a bit or in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, this is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarnster


Have downloaded for later use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: On no, black is definitely not a good color for bacon. lolol... It's usually the same here, I get started doing something else while cooking, still in the same room, but... :roll:
> Mostly he uses the wrong utensils and ruins pans, he's actually pretty clean which is scary on a whole nuther level. lol


I get chatting away and will get the comment that the bacon smells a bit over done. :wink: :wink: Clean is always good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Caren!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Well heading off the bed. 
Good night one and all sweet dreams. hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Caren!!!


Thank you Gwen :-D :-D Plan on being lazy tomorrow and the next day. I have been told I can be will wait and see. :wink: I am going to light my poolside grill and get a good bed of coals so we can BBQ chicken and ham steaks.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Checking in - marking my place and believe it or not I really have read everything up to this point!! Haven't been commenting because EVERY time I start to type .... DH calls my name!! We have approval from the insurance company so now we wait to hear from Mayo again for a schedule for the testing they want to do. Alan is hanging in there but so tired these days that it is a little frightening. He seems to fall asleep at the drop of a hat. And doesn't have much energy when he is awake. We just need to get this done and get him back to his old self. I am just plain worn out and it has nothing to do with anything except that I'm trying to keep all the balls in the air. I will be fine - I need to try Caren's solution of early to bed for the next week or so. Happy Birthday Caren!!! Love your ride - it looks like fun. So sorry to hear about the loss of Godmothers, Mom's, Mother in laws - it is especially hard with Mother's Day this weekend. And no matter how many years it has been - it still makes us so sad not to be able to wish them Happy Mother's Day. So Happy Mother's Day to all of us and all of ours - here or in Heaven!! Agnes - so sorry to hear that Colin is struggling - be strong my friend - we are here with a shoulder. Dawn - send Congrats to Dave - School is done right??? Shirley such good news - deep breath and carry on my dear. Glad that Gage is feeling better - such a cute card - I love things like that and my hope chest is full of such treasures - my kids will probably toss them when I am gone, but I still like to drag them out once in a while. Pacer- how exciting a wedding and a DDIL for you!!! It sounds like they planning things out nicely - such a treat!!! Hope that her GM gets on board - I'm sure that your son will be such an asset to their family. The pictures and info from the mini KAP look so fun - just love that some of you can have face to face time. Great pictures of GK's, projects and gardens/skies..... I have some I need to get posted myself. Thank you to Sam for the wonderful recipes - there are a couple that were printed out right away and will go in the "when I can cook again" file!!! My love and best wishes for a wonderful weekend to you all where ever you are and what ever your plans. I know I have forgotten half the things I wanted to mention.... but it is time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Caren.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So thrilled the insurance approval came through. Alan resting can be a positive thing in that hopefully he will then have all the strength needed to go through whatever tests Mayo has in mind. Just praying this will all come to a positive end and quickly for BOTH of you. Sandi instead of trying to keep "all the balls in th air' just neatly place them in a yarn bowl for now and know they will be available to "juggle as needed" You need a break too! Much love, prayers, and hopes being sent your way.



AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - marking my place and believe it or not I really have read everything up to this point!! Haven't been commenting because EVERY time I start to type .... DH calls my name!! We have approval from the insurance company so now we wait to hear from Mayo again for a schedule for the testing they want to do. Alan is hanging in there but so tired these days that it is a little frightening. He seems to fall asleep at the drop of a hat. And doesn't have much energy when he is awake. We just need to get this done and get him back to his old self. I am just plain worn out and it has nothing to do with anything except that I'm trying to keep all the balls in the air. I will be fine - I need to try Caren's solution of early to bed for the next week or so. Happy Birthday Caren!!! Love your ride - it looks like fun. So sorry to hear about the loss of Godmothers, Mom's, Mother in laws - it is especially hard with Mother's Day this weekend. And no matter how many years it has been - it still makes us so sad not to be able to wish them Happy Mother's Day. So Happy Mother's Day to all of us and all of ours - here or in Heaven!! Agnes - so sorry to hear that Colin is struggling - be strong my friend - we are here with a shoulder. Dawn - send Congrats to Dave - School is done right??? Shirley such good news - deep breath and carry on my dear. Glad that Gage is feeling better - such a cute card - I love things like that and my hope chest is full of such treasures - my kids will probably toss them when I am gone, but I still like to drag them out once in a while. Pacer- how exciting a wedding and a DDIL for you!!! It sounds like they planning things out nicely - such a treat!!! Hope that her GM gets on board - I'm sure that your son will be such an asset to their family. The pictures and info from the mini KAP look so fun - just love that some of you can have face to face time. Great pictures of GK's, projects and gardens/skies..... I have some I need to get posted myself. Thank you to Sam for the wonderful recipes - there are a couple that were printed out right away and will go in the "when I can cook again" file!!! My love and best wishes for a wonderful weekend to you all where ever you are and what ever your plans. I know I have forgotten half the things I wanted to mention.... but it is time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## sassafras123

Went to dr. Appt......it is next week! Oh well, had them write me order for urinalysis as I feel as if I might have UTI.


----------



## Gweniepooh

"chuckling quietly" as I've done this before too.


sassafras123 said:


> Went to dr. Appt......it is next week! Oh well, had them write me order for urinalysis as I feel as if I might have UTI.


----------



## gagesmom

peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Catching up.


----------



## gagesmom

Hmm don't know why it is sideways.


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Little Madam. :thumbup: 

Also Happy Birthday Caren and Sorlenna.

My friend here on kp Motherhensroost had her birthday yesterday the 8th. My dads bday was today the 9th. My moms bday is the 11th and also mothers day. My birthday is next weekend on the 17th. That day is also my aunt and uncles wedding anniversary. My mother was in the wedding party and her water broke during the ceremony. :shock:


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday Caren*!! I hope things are settling down for you and that you are together with your wonderful family.

I wish you a great year with all good things


----------



## gagesmom

Good night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Caren.


Ditto!


----------



## flyty1n

NanaCaren said:


> VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon.
> 
> Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. :-D Think they are going to have fun with it.


Great toy..but be very careful when you ride. Wear a helmet and always look all directions and remember, other cars are "out to get you" when you ride a motorbike. As a long time bike rider, always make sure that you have a way to escape if a car comes at you or if a parked car suddenly opens the car door right in your path. Know how to lay the bike on its side and scoot along the pavement under a car if you get squished from behind. Be sure to get insurance right away and if your state requires it, take the motorcycle class and get your license. Good luck and have lots of fun!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, all the recipes sound wonderful. I'll have to start another folder of recipes to use for the next mini-KAP.
> 
> When we got together the first time, I tried to make things that were "tea party" type of foods. This time around, I tried to have as many things as possible that I learned on the TP -- so we had the Lebanese salad, and a breakfast casserole, and a pork fajita dish where the recipes were listed here. I also found some HP sauce and Digestive cookies that I only know about from what members have posted on KTP. Plus, Pup Lover made her now famous salsa that she shared at the first official KAP. You all were in our thoughts.


~~~And yummy they all were! I have been trying to find the pork fajita recipe, but can't. Can you post a reference to it...or the recipe? It was really good!


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday little madam. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam,
> Lovely lot of recipes. I use lavender oil a lot. much better than all the meds.
> 
> Hope you have a good week end.
> 
> It's Little Madam's 6th birthday next Thursday and we are having her party on Sunday, so tomorrow I must make her a cake - chocolate of course!
> 
> Off to bed now, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

you are as bad as Heidi - we were at alesix's softball game yesterday - it was 87° with a really nice breeze - so comfortable - I was in t-shirt and shorts - Heidi say - ok - have had enough - ready for fall. really - there is no pleasing that girl. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I think we have gone directly into summer too. It has been upper 70's(f) the past two days. right now it is 28c/83f way too hot for me, I'm melting :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

is there pink in your hair or was that just a reflection? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Evening Sam and all. Hope that everyone is doing well.
> I don't think I'll ever get caught up on last weeks, but one never knows.
> 
> Hope that Colin is doing a little better, it's very hard to see the ones we love deteriorating.
> Hope that Gage is feeling much better, not a pleasant accident to go through.
> 
> I finally downloaded the photos I had taken on my phone. One is a flip flop sock, except the directions were a little wrong unless ones toes are on top of each other rather than side by side, so I will be undoing the toes the redoing. :-(
> The hat is a hand dyed merino superwash that a coworker of Marlas asked me if she purchased the yarn, would I make her a slouchy hat, I am very happy with the way it came out.
> Well, I'm off to page one to see what Sam has in store for us this week.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

that is super good news sandi - so glad the insurance company came through so quickly. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - marking my place and believe it or not I really have read everything up to this point!! Haven't been commenting because EVERY time I start to type .... DH calls my name!! We have approval from the insurance company so now we wait to hear from Mayo again for a schedule for the testing they want to do. Alan is hanging in there but so tired these days that it is a little frightening. He seems to fall asleep at the drop of a hat. And doesn't have much energy when he is awake. We just need to get this done and get him back to his old self. I am just plain worn out and it has nothing to do with anything except that I'm trying to keep all the balls in the air. I will be fine - I need to try Caren's solution of early to bed for the next week or so. Happy Birthday Caren!!! Love your ride - it looks like fun. So sorry to hear about the loss of Godmothers, Mom's, Mother in laws - it is especially hard with Mother's Day this weekend. And no matter how many years it has been - it still makes us so sad not to be able to wish them Happy Mother's Day. So Happy Mother's Day to all of us and all of ours - here or in Heaven!! Agnes - so sorry to hear that Colin is struggling - be strong my friend - we are here with a shoulder. Dawn - send Congrats to Dave - School is done right??? Shirley such good news - deep breath and carry on my dear. Glad that Gage is feeling better - such a cute card - I love things like that and my hope chest is full of such treasures - my kids will probably toss them when I am gone, but I still like to drag them out once in a while. Pacer- how exciting a wedding and a DDIL for you!!! It sounds like they planning things out nicely - such a treat!!! Hope that her GM gets on board - I'm sure that your son will be such an asset to their family. The pictures and info from the mini KAP look so fun - just love that some of you can have face to face time. Great pictures of GK's, projects and gardens/skies..... I have some I need to get posted myself. Thank you to Sam for the wonderful recipes - there are a couple that were printed out right away and will go in the "when I can cook again" file!!! My love and best wishes for a wonderful weekend to you all where ever you are and what ever your plans. I know I have forgotten half the things I wanted to mention.... but it is time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

what a great idea for mother's day. the outfits are great - I don't see how you get so much done. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Catching up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you....that's definitely one to do sometime this fall.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, this is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarnster


----------



## Bonnie7591

Az, so glad the insurance has been approved, hope the testscan be arranged soon.

Shirley, the stained glass is amazing.

Happy birthday to Caren & little madam.

Hope you all have a great mothers day.

I guess I'm off to Edmonton in the am.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, I saved bunch of these to file. We love lettuce wraps, the pork stir fry, mac and cheese, and cake. Will have to do some of them sparingly with Jim's diabetes. So glad you got out with your friend some. That is always a boost to one's spirits.

Caren, are your kid's ever gonna love you. What a wonderful gift. Ya'll are gonna have so much fun and Happy Birthday!

We have already run our AC too. I am dreading the Southern heat without shade trees. BUT I cannot stand the heat


----------



## Bulldog

She took an angel food cake and tore it up. She put the chunks of cake in a 9" x 13" cake pan. Then she put cut up strawberries all over the cake chunks. Next she poured strawberry jello over the cake and strawberries. This was put into the refrigerator to set up. Then we put a thin layer of whipped cream over the jello mix. I top it with rows of cut strawberries and rows of blueberries. This makes a refreshing summer dessert.

I am going to make this, Mary. It sounds so good. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bulldog

Page 3...My goodness, so many May birthdays. My Dad's birthday was May9th. Happy Birthday Martina, Sorlenna, and Little Madam.

Kaye, the sock is intriguing, I love the hat and of coarse, the view in the last picture was wonderful.

Machristie, the festival sounds delightful. I will actually get to visit a real (two) LYS in July. I can't wait. Saving my pennies. LOL!


----------



## Bulldog

Page 4...
Caren, with all that you do for your family, you deserve the R&R. Just keep sitting. This is Mother's Day Weekend. Be pampered a little.

Kaye, I am sitting here picturing you on a four wheeler and flying to the edge of a cliff and hopping off. Never a dull moment growing up? I have heard many people talk about cooking bacon in the oven but don't know temperature or how long.


----------



## HandyFamily

Just checking in; I'll read what I can from the beginning in a bit...


----------



## Bulldog

Sandi, PTL, insurance is approved. I know Alan is tired, so rest is what he needs. A day of their testing can be very exhausting. He needs all the strength he can muster. I just know they are going to help you. You sound so tired yourself sweetie. You are jugging a massive amount on your plate right now. 

You all are killing me with the black bacon stories. I have laughed till my sides are sore. I have been there. Can't do two things at once sometimes.

Been thinking about this $1500 worth of dental work. Think I will call Monday and postpone it until we get over putting out all this money recovering from the tornado. I just pray my tooth won't fall out. They are crumbling all around the gums, so they are going to fill in all the places to stop the progression and loss of my teeth. Isn't life grand?

Shirley, your birthday gifts are always so beautiful.

Off to bed. I Love You All to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## agnescr

Great recipes and opening Sam enjoyed info on lavender


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> I think we have gone directly into summer too. It has been upper 70's(f) the past two days. right now it is 28c/83f way too hot for me, I'm melting :roll: :thumbup:


Wish you would send some of yor summer to the east coast of Scotland it's raining again and I will need a jacket when I go out 
:thumbdown:


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday & Happy Mother's Day, Caren.....is what you are wishing for another trip to the UK?


Adding my birthday wishes and also Happy Mothers day to all celebrating it this weekend


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> You can put custard on the jelly (jello) and then the cream. Trifle we call it (and some port wine or brandy etc in with the jelly adds a nice flavour if for adults.). I think though we get into problmes with custard becuase I have a feeling that our custard is not the same as your custard.


Vanilla sauce is its other name


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> So thrilled the insurance approval came through. Alan resting can be a positive thing in that hopefully he will then have all the strength needed to go through whatever tests Mayo has in mind. Just praying this will all come to a positive end and quickly for BOTH of you. Sandi instead of trying to keep "all the balls in th air' just neatly place them in a yarn bowl for now and know they will be available to "juggle as needed" You need a break too! Much love, prayers, and hopes being sent your way.


Will add my good wishes to Gwens and hope that all goes ahead soon


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Caren*!! I hope things are settling down for you and that you are together with your wonderful family.
> 
> I wish you a great year with all good things


Beautiful as always Shirley :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!! 

Today's coffee. 

Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


----------



## angelam

Good morning All. Just taking things easy and trying to catch up here while I eat my breakfast. It's a very grey drizzly day at the moment, hope it improves later. Haven't been posting much this week as I've just started another spell of work. Only just over two weeks this time so nothing too strenuous! 
Thanks for all the great recipes as usual Sam. Like the look of Chocolate Mousse Cake. Think I will make that next time the Grands are around. Just checking the store cupboard for ingredients for the Lebanese Salad. I liked the sound of it when it was posted and now it's getting thumbs up from all who have tried it so I'm going to have a go. Will let you know what I think. Glad you managed to get out and see Fred, I'm sure he's always happy to see you.
Happy Birthday Caren - I just love your new wheels. Is that a birthday present to yourself?
Melody - hope Gage is recovered from his bike accident. Bet it was painful. Poor boy!
Agnes - so sorry to hear of all Colin's problems. So hard for you to see him like that. Are his family in contact with you or do you have to find out what you can when you go to the hospital?
Martina - no wonder your head's whirling with all these birthdays. Hope the house viewer turns out to be the one.
AZ - glad you've got the go ahead for the next trip to the Mayo. I sure hope they come up with some good answers and a treatment plan for Alan.
Just can't remember all the others I meant to comment on but love and healing hugs for all who need them. And Happy Mothers Day to all you USA Canada and Australian Mothers. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

KatyNora said:


> Sixth birthday, already? I can't believe the year has gone so fast. Didn't you make a cake last year decorated with little gymnasts?


Hi katy, yes I did. This year her mum has bought a cake topper wth her name on it so I just have to ice the cake and plonk it on top.. I'll post a picture when it's done.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday to Little Madam, her birthday is only a few days after my birthday and the day after my sisters.


Thank you Caren. Her dad's is the day before hers. Such a lot of May birthdays xx


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi katy, yes I did. This year her mum has bought a cake topper wth her name on it so I just have to ice the cake and plonk it on top.. I'll post a picture when it's done.


Happy Birthday Little Madam. Enjoy the day Grandma! I'm enjoying a relatively birthday free period. All our family birthdays are through the winter - start again in September!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Little Madam. Enjoy the day Grandma! I'm enjoying a relatively birthday free period. All our family birthdays are through the winter - start again in September!


Thanks angela, enjoy your lazy day. I'm still in bed having coffee!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


And Happy Birthday- I know I posted it before- but no harm in saying it twice!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy Surrey. Have been very lazy and am only just having my breakfast. Then I must get baking.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Saturday photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy Surrey. Have been very lazy and am only just having my breakfast. Then I must get baking.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos....


And I am sitting here in 5 layers to keep warm enough! Nice to know it is sunny and warm, somewhere!


----------



## jonibee

I have Lavender in my garden, and one year we made "Lavender wands" ..you make them with a bunch of Lavender stalks and bend the flower part in towards the center then take ribbon about an 1/8" wide and weave it in and out to encase the flower blossoms and end up with something that resembles "a cat o nine tails", you hand it up or place where you want that clean scent...Plus there's a lavender tea that you can use an infuser with..Lavender is a great sleep promoter also. There are many uses for it. I love all your recipes they are so different and spark the imagination..


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Catching up.


~~~SO cute! What a grand son! Nice knitting, too. For whom?


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Little Madam. :thumbup:
> 
> Also Happy Birthday Caren and Sorlenna.
> 
> My friend here on kp Motherhensroost had her birthday yesterday the 8th. My dads bday was today the 9th. My moms bday is the 11th and also mothers day. My birthday is next weekend on the 17th. That day is also my aunt and uncles wedding anniversary. My mother was in the wedding party and her water broke during the ceremony. :shock:


~~~Have a "Merry month of May!" celebrations all 'round! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks.... time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ[/quote said:


> ~~~Great news re insurance.....and crossed fingers, etc. for good and prompt testing....and even better results. Not having a plan of action is frustrating. Hope you can kick all frustration to the curb! Enjoy the time with Alan. Prayers surrounding you!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren wrote:
VEry good receipts Sam. will try out one of the mac and cheese receipts soon.

Got a new toy for the kids and myself today. Think they are going to have fun with it.



flyty1n said:


> Great toy..but be very careful when you ride. Wear a helmet and always look all directions and remember, other cars are "out to get you" when you ride a motorbike. As a long time bike rider, always make sure that you have a way to escape if a car comes at you or if a parked car suddenly opens the car door right in your path. Know how to lay the bike on its side and scoot along the pavement under a car if you get squished from behind. Be sure to get insurance right away and if your state requires it, take the motorcycle class and get your license. Good luck and have lots of fun!


~~~Happy birthday and Happy Mother's Day! Enjoy the new adventure with health & safety & joy!


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Page 4...
> 
> I have heard many people talk about cooking bacon in the oven but don't know temperature or how long.


~~~I only cook it in the oven....much less messy. You can use any temp you want, depending on how soon you want to eat. How long? Depends on how crispy you want it. Just keep an eye on it. It is very easy. I usually start out in a slow oven...~300 degs. F. It can take 30 or more minutes. At the cottage I start the bacon before most are up...so it helps to serve as a morning call.....the smell wafting up the stairs...... :thumbup: :thumbup: Once done....drain on paper towel and keep warm in a warm oven. Life's a breeze! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


~~~VERY cute cartoon! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy Surrey. Have been very lazy and am only just having my breakfast. Then I must get baking.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos....


~~~It's all filling in nicely! A relaxing spot of yard.
Our 7-day forecast includes 5 days of storms & rain. We travel on Friday....that is a sunny day at leaast.


----------



## cmaliza

Good morning, Darowill.....you & I look to be the only ones on line at the moment. I'm up early. I have been knitting "furiously" on a sleep sack for my niece's baby shower....oh, it's a double baby shower, her SIL is due about a month after her, so we are planning a double party , and I have SO much to get knitted up by then! It's like having kids...gotta' "balance" who gets what....keep it even. Oh well, what else would I be doing.

Our weather is so up & down, but I have faith summer and warmer weather will come to stay (for a while). At least we are not in Colorado! Some places expecting almost 2 feet of snow!!! 

We will be going out to Ohio at the end of the week, staying until the end of the month. Hoping to meet up with Tami, get the house ready for summer occupation, attend a wedding, take care of general business....and enjoy some peaceful knitting! After this week's heavy rains....yup, you guessed it...the ceiling STILL leaks! This is since January! The construction people are coming on Monday....but the last time they were here, they said there was nothing more they could do....don't know what they are thinking now. frustration!

HAPPY HAPPY, PEACEFUL MOTHER'S DAY to all mom's....everywhere in the KTP! As one kid put it..."Without mom we wouldn't be borned!" )
Happy birthday to all...glad everyone was "borned"!
Prayers & comforting hugs to all, too.
Back to sleep sack knitting....1 down (almost) & 1 to go.
Carol il/oh


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I think we have gone directly into summer too. It has been upper 70's(f) the past two days. right now it is 28c/83f way too hot for me, I'm melting :roll: :thumbup:


Wow! You really go from COLD to pretty warm very quickly. I wish I could swap place with you for a couple of months... I love 28c. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorlenna missed that it was also your birthday.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY, MANY MOR!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday to Little Madam......growing so fast


PurpleFi said:


> Hi katy, yes I did. This year her mum has bought a cake topper wth her name on it so I just have to ice the cake and plonk it on top.. I'll post a picture when it's done.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday little madam
Happy Mother's Day weekend to all celebrating today.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, well I have lavender growing in front of our house, in back of the house and in other side yard areas of the house, it seems the gophers don't go after these plants and the sweet aroma is quite pleasant. I love the baked tomato and grilled asparagus recipes, they sound like wonderful side dishes with some grilled salmon, maybe I'll request that for tomorrow night's dinner. To all mom's Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## pacer

Bulldog said:


> She took an angel food cake and tore it up. She put the chunks of cake in a 9" x 13" cake pan. Then she put cut up strawberries all over the cake chunks. Next she poured strawberry jello over the cake and strawberries. This was put into the refrigerator to set up. Then we put a thin layer of whipped cream over the jello mix. I top it with rows of cut strawberries and rows of blueberries. This makes a refreshing summer dessert.
> 
> I am going to make this, Mary. It sounds so good. Thank you for sharing.


She made it for my sister who was insulin dependent. She use the sugar free jello and allowed us to have the whip cream. Just an idea for a few minor changes to deal with diabetes. I like it better with regular jello.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> You can put custard on the jelly (jello) and then the cream. Trifle we call it (and some port wine or brandy etc in with the jelly adds a nice flavour if for adults.). I think though we get into problmes with custard becuase I have a feeling that our custard is not the same as your custard.


 :thumbup: I havent had that in ages. Mmmm


----------



## KateB

Good morning all! It came as a surprise to me when Sam announced a new KTP as I hadn't realised it was Friday... the joys of being on holiday! :lol: thanks for another great start Sam and a very happy Birthday to Caren, Sorlenna and Little Madam, hope you all have a lovely day. Great news that the Insurance people have come through for Alan, Sandi (auto correct wanted to make you Sandinista?!! :roll: ) I hope all of you have a lovely Mother's Day and get spoiled rotten. Loved Gage's card, Mel, no wonder you cried!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> So thrilled the insurance approval came through. Alan resting can be a positive thing in that hopefully he will then have all the strength needed to go through whatever tests Mayo has in mind. Just praying this will all come to a positive end and quickly for BOTH of you. Sandi instead of trying to keep "all the balls in th air' just neatly place them in a yarn bowl for now and know they will be available to "juggle as needed" You need a break too! Much love, prayers, and hopes being sent your way.


Ditto, Ditto..... Slow down a bit Sandi... take care.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - marking my place and believe it or not I really have read everything up to this point!! Haven't been commenting because EVERY time I start to type .... DH calls my name!! We have approval from the insurance company so now we wait to hear from Mayo again for a schedule for the testing they want to do. Alan is hanging in there but so tired these days that it is a little frightening. He seems to fall asleep at the drop of a hat. And doesn't have much energy when he is awake. We just need to get this done and get him back to his old self. I am just plain worn out and it has nothing to do with anything except that I'm trying to keep all the balls in the air. I will be fine - I need to try Caren's solution of early to bed for the next week or so. Happy Birthday Caren!!! Love your ride - it looks like fun. So sorry to hear about the loss of Godmothers, Mom's, Mother in laws - it is especially hard with Mother's Day this weekend. And no matter how many years it has been - it still makes us so sad not to be able to wish them Happy Mother's Day. So Happy Mother's Day to all of us and all of ours - here or in Heaven!! Agnes - so sorry to hear that Colin is struggling - be strong my friend - we are here with a shoulder. Dawn - send Congrats to Dave - School is done right??? Shirley such good news - deep breath and carry on my dear. Glad that Gage is feeling better - such a cute card - I love things like that and my hope chest is full of such treasures - my kids will probably toss them when I am gone, but I still like to drag them out once in a while. Pacer- how exciting a wedding and a DDIL for you!!! It sounds like they planning things out nicely - such a treat!!! Hope that her GM gets on board - I'm sure that your son will be such an asset to their family. The pictures and info from the mini KAP look so fun - just love that some of you can have face to face time. Great pictures of GK's, projects and gardens/skies..... I have some I need to get posted myself. Thank you to Sam for the wonderful recipes - there are a couple that were printed out right away and will go in the "when I can cook again" file!!! My love and best wishes for a wonderful weekend to you all where ever you are and what ever your plans. I know I have forgotten half the things I wanted to mention.... but it is time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ


What a relief that the insurance came through so he can really be checked out well. High time with him being so tired now as well. hope they make a time soon and sort out his problems.


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday to Sorlenna, Little Madam, Caren and others who are celebrating another year of life. May your special day be filled with many blessings as well as each day of your life.

My son's choices of recipes to try this week include: Skillet beef tamales, beefy tomato rice skillet, and curry citrus chicken. These recipes are found in Taste of Home Cookbook. My job is to get the ingredients. I figure that he could try things out on his own family so that he will be more comfortable cooking when he gets married. He already does laundry so I am comfortable with him helping that way as well. I believe that it is best if the man is marrying a wife and not a mother. Both people should contribute to the relationship.


----------



## pacer

Sandi...So happy that the insurance has approved the necessary tests. I hope you get back in there soon so that life can be more comfortable for Alan and more peaceful for you. I hope you have several projects ready to grab and go in short notice so that you will have something to occupy the sit and wait times during these tests.

So happy to hear of the many Mother's day preparations. Ours will be simple, but enjoyable. I just love time with my family so that is my blessing.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am sitting here in 5 layers to keep warm enough! Nice to know it is sunny and warm, somewhere!


beautiful day here today after some early rain. T-shirt most of the afternoon at the football. And we won! Only our second win of the year. But very encouraging as team above us and we came from a point where I thought we had thrown away the win.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you they will be nice about it, I hope so any ways


They should be....after all, Mom's the one who bought it! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> yes I am, tomorrow. It is my week end to do what I want except wheat I want is a bit further away than I want.


I have that problem,too...hurry up and wait!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Birthday CAREN and Little Madam.  

And Happy Mothers Day to everyone for tomorrow.  

DS is coming tomorrow for a few hours and I will have mum here also, so we should have a nice time all goo-ing and ga-ing over little Serena. Got a video of her in the bath tonight so I will try and post if for you all tomorrow night. Take care everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna missed that it was also your birthday.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY, MANY MOR!


Happy birthday from me too Sorlena. Have a good one.


----------



## pacer

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday CAREN and Little Madam.
> 
> And Happy Mothers Day to everyone for tomorrow.
> 
> DS is coming tomorrow for a few hours and I will have mum here also, so we should have a nice time all goo-ing and ga-ing over little Serena. Got a video of her in the bath tonight so I will try and post if for you all tomorrow night. Take care everyone.


So happy to see that you are getting quality grandma time with Serena and mending relationship with your DD. Give them both a hug from me and tell DD happy Mother's day. She certainly deserves to have a happy one after all she went through during her pregnancy.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Evening Sam and all. Hope that everyone is doing well.
> I don't think I'll ever get caught up on last weeks, but one never knows.
> 
> Hope that Colin is doing a little better, it's very hard to see the ones we love deteriorating.
> Hope that Gage is feeling much better, not a pleasant accident to go through.
> 
> I finally downloaded the photos I had taken on my phone. One is a flip flop sock, except the directions were a little wrong unless ones toes are on top of each other rather than side by side, so I will be undoing the toes the redoing. :-(
> The hat is a hand dyed merino superwash that a coworker of Marlas asked me if she purchased the yarn, would I make her a slouchy hat, I am very happy with the way it came out.
> Well, I'm off to page one to see what Sam has in store for us this week.
> Hugs


Makes you wonder if some of these 'designers' work the patterns they make. If she made those socks, it sounds as if her feet are badly deformed!!!
Love the yarn. and that's a cute hat...she should be pleased.
June


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am sitting here in 5 layers to keep warm enough! Nice to know it is sunny and warm, somewhere!


Ooh, that's a bit much. I was in 2layers with a fleece jacket on and off, on and off. It has been a little bit milder again the last few days and I think they said 19c for tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's cheesy I know, but cute.


ROFL!!! Love it! Thanks for the laugh!
junek


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> So happy to see that you are getting quality grandma time with Serena and mending relationship with your DD. Give them both a hug from me and tell DD happy Mother's day. She certainly deserves to have a happy one after all she went through during her pregnancy.


Thankyou. I have bought her a card (in case no one else does) and a pair of winnie the pooh slipper socks. I hope BF has something for her but I wont hold my breath.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone, 9am here and the sun is shining, the birds are singing and it is going to be a beautiful day :thumbup: 

Happiest of Birthdays today Caren and Sorlenna :-D 



Going to go back and get caught up.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, I get comments if I accidentally get bacon a little to crispy. If I'd just lift the ban on him cooking...


I'm plain lazy. I always buy the pre-cooked bacon. I know, I know, it's not as good as the real thing but when you can't stand up long enough to cook the real thing, it's a great substitute.
I always love my bacon crispy. When my cousins and I used to meet for breakfast, I would always tell the waiter to make sure my bacon was crispy. One of my cousins finally would tell the waiter to 'burn the bacon'. If I wanted ham, I would order ham. Bacon should be crispy!
I could easily be a vegetarian except I love bacon and sausage way too much.
Junek


----------



## pacer

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. I have bought her a card (in case no one else does) and a pair of winnie the pooh slipper socks. I hope BF has something for her but I wont hold my breath.


Thanks for not holding your breath as we want you to be a healthy and happy grandma. Keep breathing. Your DD will see how much he truly values her as a person and the mother of his child. Does he come around much? How are things going with his mother and the baby?


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Machriste--your weekend sounds like heaven to me, but alas, no wool festivals around here I can get to. My ideal day would be going fishing with my BFF and my daddy, with the dogs and GC running around! Getting us all in the same place is nearly impossible, though...!


If we have any wool festivals, I'm unaware of them. I think there's an alpaca farm across the river. Have no idea if they have a shop to sell the yarn or not. Guess I'll have to check into it. Like I need more yarn!
junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh this time it was a bit more crispy than we like. black is not a pretty color for bacon to be.  :mrgreen:  I would never lift the ban on him cooking, they leave the kitchen a mess. I get fired when I burn the food which is not often unless I'm distracted.


Well, yeah...black is a little too crispy. My daughter does the cooking for us, so I can relate to the kitchen being a mess. Cleaning it up is still easer for me than the cooking. She cooks what she wants and therefore, does the shopping. If she tries a new recipe and I don't like it, usually she doesn't either so that makes it easier.
JK


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> We have approval from the insurance company so now we wait to hear from Mayo again for a schedule for the testing they want to do. Alan is hanging in there but so tired these days that it is a little frightening. for a wonderful weekend to you all where ever you are and what ever your plans. I know I have forgotten half the things I wanted to mention.... but it is time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ


So glad to hear the insurance co. didn't drag their heels. And I hope Mayo can schedule the tests soon. Sounds like things are on track to get Alan back to his old self.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Catching up.


You're a knitting ninja for sure. I don't know how you manage all you do! Makes me tired to think about it!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Caren*!! I hope things are settling down for you and that you are together with your wonderful family.
> 
> I wish you a great year with all good things


Thank you for sharing your beautiful art! Even though it was for Caren, we can all enjoy it!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

AZ that is fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sugar-all the family together for mothers day. Who could ask for anything more. :-D


----------



## gagesmom

jknappva said:


> You're a knitting ninja for sure. I don't know how you manage all you do! Makes me tired to think about it!
> Hugs,
> Junek


My friends at work think I eat, sleep and breath knitting.
:XD:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


Thanks for the coffee and the laugh!!!
Happy birthday, Caren and good morning!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> beautiful day here today after some early rain. T-shirt most of the afternoon at the football. And we won! Only our second win of the year. But very encouraging as team above us and we came from a point where I thought we had thrown away the win.


The day was good enough- it is just our nights are so much colder now- and as you are well aware I have a habit of being up at night. Most of the coming week is forecast rain- so I suspect I will get a lot of knitting accomplished!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Caren. Her dad's is the day before hers. Such a lot of May birthdays xx


Happy birthday to Little Madam and her dad!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Happy birthday from me too Sorlena. Have a good one.


I missed your birthday too, Sorlenna- I will blame it on having read the list without my magnifying glass, so
Happy, Happy Birthday, dear Sorlenna!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy Surrey. Have been very lazy and am only just having my breakfast. Then I must get baking.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos....


Thank you for the lovely garden photos! I look forward to them. I know you're enjoying coffee in bed!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Ooh, that's a bit much. I was in 2layers with a fleece jacket on and off, on and off. It has been a little bit milder again the last few days and I think they said 19c for tomorrow.


I should have used one of my cowls, and my fingerless mitts perhaps! we are still in the high teens for day time- but it is only 8 degrees outside, 16 inside, 60 F the other thermometer is reading.


----------



## gagesmom

Well I am off for now, my friend is coming in an hour for coffee and some chit chat.

Gotta run.

See you all later on.


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday Sorlenna!*

I hope you have a wonderful day! You are wished a happy and year full of wonderful designs.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Sorlenna!*
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! You are wished a happy and year full of wonderful designs.


Lovely, as always, Shirley.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, happy for you and Alan insurance came through. Do hope you can get appt. Soon. Hugs.
Happy birthday Sorienna and Little Miss.
Watercolor class today. Still low energy so will probably straighten craft room and work on lace after that.


----------



## jknappva

Happy birthday to all the May babies!!
And happy Mother's Day to all those celebrating tomorrow. Even if you're not a mother, happy, happy anyway....since everyone has one...you can celebrate for her!!
Junek


----------



## Spider

Marking my spot so I can find you guys tonight when I have sometime.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used to get the Taste of Home magazine and have to say their recipes are always pretty easy and very good. I'm a little surprised that he picked something with curry---even I'm a little leery about cooking with curry; a little bit goes a long way. It's one of those things I prefer to have while eating out -- same with fish -- then I don't have the smells lingering in my house for days later.



pacer said:


> Happy birthday to Sorlenna, Little Madam, Caren and others who are celebrating another year of life. May your special day be filled with many blessings as well as each day of your life.
> 
> My son's choices of recipes to try this week include: Skillet beef tamales, beefy tomato rice skillet, and curry citrus chicken. These recipes are found in Taste of Home Cookbook. My job is to get the ingredients. I figure that he could try things out on his own family so that he will be more comfortable cooking when he gets married. He already does laundry so I am comfortable with him helping that way as well. I believe that it is best if the man is marrying a wife and not a mother. Both people should contribute to the relationship.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Sorlenna....hope it's a good one. Happy Mother's Day and Grandmother's Day to SugarSugar and DD...enjoy that little Serena especially on that day.

A beautiful bouquet of flowers is sitting on my table and I have some wonderful cards...Mother's Day is being celebrated all weekend!


----------



## budasha

Hi everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on. Have missed you all. Sending prayers to all those in need and belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed since January.

Sam, you must spend so much time researching all these recipes. I don't know how you find the time but thank you for doing it.

I'm finally getting myself organized and am trying to declutter the house. I had no idea we had become such hoarders. I am planning to sell it so that I can move closer to my family in the Welland area. I have no relatives where I now live so it doesn't make sense to stay. My DH has so many tools and stuff, I don't know where to start. I think I'll just have to call an auction house and ask them to take it all. I'm hoping that whoever buys the house will also buy some of the furniture. The less I have to move, the better.

I spent a week with my brother and SIL in Las Vegas. Had never been there before. We had a great time but it was too hectic for me. I'm glad I went, but don't think I will go back. Unfortunately, none of the stars were there...they'd either just finished or were just going to come...but I did hear after we came home that Ben Affleck was at the Hard Rock Café and was asked to leave because he was such a good poker player. Guess they don't want too many winners around. They would have loved me...I never win.

NOw that I'm back, I'll try to get on more often. Nice to be back.

P.S. Happy Mother's Day to all.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> yes I am, tomorrow. It is my week end to do what I want except wheat I want is a bit further away than I want.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Designer1234

Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Glad you are ok if sleeping a lot Sam, and good that you met up with Fred. Great recipes again, thank you.
> I have a busy month here. Sister's birthday tomorrow, son - in- law on 23rd. Going to his party on 24th, travelling to London 21st. Spending the day of my birthday with my eldest son there on 22 nd. House viewer due on 17th. Guild on 14th. Val's for tea and her delicious coffee cake on13th. Younger son and partner here 11th/12 the as they are going to Sil step grandmother's funeral. Then eldest here 28th to help with packing and he and partner here 29th to load van and return 31st. Just writing that has got me in a tizz. I hope all goes well for those with plans for nice events, and my prayers for all with problems.


Happy Birthday early! You are going to be busy! Glad you have help with the packing and hope that the viewer becomes a buyer.
Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> You can put custard on the jelly (jello) and then the cream. Trifle we call it (and some port wine or brandy etc in with the jelly adds a nice flavour if for adults.). I think though we get into problmes with custard becuase I have a feeling that our custard is not the same as your custard.


I "think" your custard is our pudding! And you are correct, pudding on the jello and then the cream is good, and the added adult "flavoring" is good too!

Tami


----------



## Railyn

[. He already does laundry so I am comfortable with him helping that way as well. I believe that it is best if the man is marrying a wife and not a mother. Both people should contribute to the relationship.[/quote]

Our son learned to cook, etc. He is now a fireman and cooks frequently for the crew. At first he called frequently with questions but now is a confident cook. I think it is important for men to be able to take care of themselves and others if tghe need arises. I have a freind whos ex-MIL told her that one of her jobs as a wife was to cut her husband's meat at the table. Note she is an ex. I think that is plain crazy. Off my soap box. Have a great day


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Heavens to Betsy-- I'll never get caught up! Already 12 pgs behind and I have to go plant stuff! Later gator.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. 

Sending Birthday wishes to all the May birthdays. This was sent to me from my son this morning.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Gwen :-D :-D Plan on being lazy tomorrow and the next day. I have been told I can be will wait and see.  :wink: I am going to light my poolside grill and get a good bed of coals so we can BBQ chicken and ham steaks.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our youngest daughter isn't much for cooking....but she has had moments where she's tried. I'll never forget her call from Birmingham, AL as she's trying to make a white sauce and wanted me to walk her through it on the phone---it's very hard to do if you can't see what's going on. We sure learned a lot about communicating very specifically on that one and the sauce turned out great---or so her friends say. I thought it was pretty amusing and quite proud that she was trying.



Railyn said:


> [. He already does laundry so I am comfortable with him helping that way as well. I believe that it is best if the man is marrying a wife and not a mother. Both people should contribute to the relationship.


Our son learned to cook, etc. He is now a fireman and cooks frequently for the crew. At first he called frequently with questions but now is a confident cook. I think it is important for men to be able to take care of themselves and others if tghe need arises. I have a freind whos ex-MIL told her that one of her jobs as a wife was to cut her husband's meat at the table. Note she is an ex. I think that is plain crazy. Off my soap box. Have a great day[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna missed that it was also your birthday.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY, MANY MOR!


Thanks!


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks!


also wishing you a happy birthday


----------



## agnescr

Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Pacer, I didn't finish last weeks TP yet, so congratulations on your DS and GFs, well Fiance now, upcoming wedding, how exciting!!!!!!!
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi to Matthew also.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not without feeling dizzy all the time.



agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I get chatting away and will get the comment that the bacon smells a bit over done. :wink: :wink: Clean is always good :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL! I get that anytime I cook something in the oven, I think I need to do another cleaning, I don't know what is in there that burns whenever I use it. :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I missed your birthday too, Sorlenna- I will blame it on having read the list without my magnifying glass, so
> Happy, Happy Birthday, dear Sorlenna!


Ah...you didn't miss it--it isn't on the list. And it's passed already, but thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - marking my place and believe it or not I really have read everything up to this point!! Haven't been commenting because EVERY time I start to type .... DH calls my name!! We have approval from the insurance company so now we wait to hear from Mayo again for a schedule for the testing they want to do. Alan is hanging in there but so tired these days that it is a little frightening. He seems to fall asleep at the drop of a hat. And doesn't have much energy when he is awake. We just need to get this done and get him back to his old self. I am just plain worn out and it has nothing to do with anything except that I'm trying to keep all the balls in the air. I will be fine - I need to try Caren's solution of early to bed for the next week or so. Happy Birthday Caren!!! Love your ride - it looks like fun. So sorry to hear about the loss of Godmothers, Mom's, Mother in laws - it is especially hard with Mother's Day this weekend. And no matter how many years it has been - it still makes us so sad not to be able to wish them Happy Mother's Day. So Happy Mother's Day to all of us and all of ours - here or in Heaven!! Agnes - so sorry to hear that Colin is struggling - be strong my friend - we are here with a shoulder. Dawn - send Congrats to Dave - School is done right??? Shirley such good news - deep breath and carry on my dear. Glad that Gage is feeling better - such a cute card - I love things like that and my hope chest is full of such treasures - my kids will probably toss them when I am gone, but I still like to drag them out once in a while. Pacer- how exciting a wedding and a DDIL for you!!! It sounds like they planning things out nicely - such a treat!!! Hope that her GM gets on board - I'm sure that your son will be such an asset to their family. The pictures and info from the mini KAP look so fun - just love that some of you can have face to face time. Great pictures of GK's, projects and gardens/skies..... I have some I need to get posted myself. Thank you to Sam for the wonderful recipes - there are a couple that were printed out right away and will go in the "when I can cook again" file!!! My love and best wishes for a wonderful weekend to you all where ever you are and what ever your plans. I know I have forgotten half the things I wanted to mention.... but it is time to shut this down and spend some time will Alan. Early evening is his best time it seems and I don't want to miss it!!!!! luv-AZ


Wonderful news that the insurance is on board, hoping you hear soon from Mayo. Hoping also that the sleeping is just the bodies way of trying to heal and deal with the stress on it. Hugs for you both.


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Sorlenna!*
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! You are wished a happy and year full of wonderful designs.


Thank you, dear Shirley! What delightful quilts!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday to all the May babies!!
> And happy Mother's Day to all those celebrating tomorrow. Even if you're not a mother, happy, happy anyway....since everyone has one...you can celebrate for her!!
> Junek


You have a nice way with words!

I, too, would wish Happy Birthday to all the May folks as I am still figuring this out and don't have names with handles. Yet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


Never in a million years nor for a million $$. TOO MUCH.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm trying to catch up on my phone as I moved my computer into the other room to clear space for company! First, thanks to all for the good wishes! And a Happy Birthday to all celebrating! Happy Mother's Day as well.

Shirley, that tunic is stunning! :thumbup:

Liz, I know how hard it is to sort things. I think it took me at least three months. Don't let it overwhelm you and remember to do little things for yourself. {{{HUGS}}}

Need to get things going here. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


It's very unusual but I really like it. But if you aren't comfortable in it, if you're like me, you won't get a lot of use out of it.
I've started a swatch with sport weight yarn. I remember you saying you use size 8 needles..can't remember the mm size. I'm thinking of
of using that size so it will go faster.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


I'd be crazy...well, crazier than I am, within 15 min. Perhaps less!
JK


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Have downloaded for later use. Thanks for sharing.


Me too!


----------



## gagesmom

Had a great visit with my friend. We went to high school together. One of the only friendships from that time that has with stood. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Sandi,

So glad for your insurance coverage; hoping Mayo figures it all out. I know just how you are feeling--it just seems to go on and on, doesn't it? I know we need to take one day at a time and take good care of ourselves; I think caregivers are very vulnerable. Hang in there; and know that all the "sisters'' are with you in spirit.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha! love the idea of putting the balls in a yarn bowl!!! Thanks for that and for all your support Gwen - you are a good friend. luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> So thrilled the insurance approval came through. Alan resting can be a positive thing in that hopefully he will then have all the strength needed to go through whatever tests Mayo has in mind. Just praying this will all come to a positive end and quickly for BOTH of you. Sandi instead of trying to keep "all the balls in th air' just neatly place them in a yarn bowl for now and know they will be available to "juggle as needed" You need a break too! Much love, prayers, and hopes being sent your way.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gage is so cute in these pictures Melly- and I love the Barbie clothes. I still remember a lavender strapless long sheath that my Mom knitted for my Barbie when I was little. No idea where that stuff ended up - I'm sure at one point my daughter used all of it - but there is no telling where it is now!!!


gagesmom said:


> peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Catching up.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I've snagged this cartoon - it is so cute!!! Hope you day is wonderful - and tomorrow too!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday from Arizona USA to LM-


PurpleFi said:


> Hi katy, yes I did. This year her mum has bought a cake topper wth her name on it so I just have to ice the cake and plonk it on top.. I'll post a picture when it's done.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna missed that it was also your birthday.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on. Have missed you all. Sending prayers to all those in need and belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed since January.
> 
> Sam, you must spend so much time researching all these recipes. I don't know how you find the time but thank you for doing it.
> 
> I'm finally getting myself organized and am trying to declutter the house. I had no idea we had become such hoarders. I am planning to sell it so that I can move closer to my family in the Welland area. I have no relatives where I now live so it doesn't make sense to stay. My DH has so many tools and stuff, I don't know where to start. I think I'll just have to call an auction house and ask them to take it all. I'm hoping that whoever buys the house will also buy some of the furniture. The less I have to move, the better.
> 
> I spent a week with my brother and SIL in Las Vegas. Had never been there before. We had a great time but it was too hectic for me. I'm glad I went, but don't think I will go back. Unfortunately, none of the stars were there...they'd either just finished or were just going to come...but I did hear after we came home that Ben Affleck was at the Hard Rock Café and was asked to leave because he was such a good poker player. Guess they don't want too many winners around. They would have loved me...I never win.
> 
> NOw that I'm back, I'll try to get on more often. Nice to be back.
> 
> P.S. Happy Mother's Day to all.


Happy Mothers' Day also! Great to have you back, Budasha- I can appreciate your needing to 'de-clutter'- probably better the move now, than leaving it till later- a fresh start and new memories!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


No, I would find it a bit much.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Ah...you didn't miss it--it isn't on the list. And it's passed already, but thank you for the good wishes!


Glad my eyesight has not got that bad! And a great day was had, I hope!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lovely to see you Liz!!!! Welcome back my dear-


budasha said:


> Hi everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on. Have missed you all. Sending prayers to all those in need and belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed since January.
> 
> Sam, you must spend so much time researching all these recipes. I don't know how you find the time but thank you for doing it.
> 
> I'm finally getting myself organized and am trying to declutter the house. I had no idea we had become such hoarders. I am planning to sell it so that I can move closer to my family in the Welland area. I have no relatives where I now live so it doesn't make sense to stay. My DH has so many tools and stuff, I don't know where to start. I think I'll just have to call an auction house and ask them to take it all. I'm hoping that whoever buys the house will also buy some of the furniture. The less I have to move, the better.
> 
> I spent a week with my brother and SIL in Las Vegas. Had never been there before. We had a great time but it was too hectic for me. I'm glad I went, but don't think I will go back. Unfortunately, none of the stars were there...they'd either just finished or were just going to come...but I did hear after we came home that Ben Affleck was at the Hard Rock Café and was asked to leave because he was such a good poker player. Guess they don't want too many winners around. They would have loved me...I never win.
> 
> NOw that I'm back, I'll try to get on more often. Nice to be back.
> 
> P.S. Happy Mother's Day to all.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy belated Birthday wishes to Sorlenna and very best wishes for a wonderful day to Caren and also to Little Madam!  :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday, Sorlenna xxx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Shirley this is just wonderful- you can tell that an artist designed/made this sweater!!!


Designer1234 said:


> Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


Beautiful!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks to all of you for your words of encouragement - I have plenty of projects to take with me at a moments notice - all no brainer types - my one project that requires concentration is the Blue Angel Shawl - I have finished chart 1 and was ready to proceed a couple of months ago and I just could get the directions to make any sense. I may drag it out and give it another look tomorrow. I'd really like to finish it before it hits the 1 year mark which is in July!!! Today is breezy and warm - I am going to do some work outside today - ttyl


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Page 4...
> Caren, with all that you do for your family, you deserve the R&R. Just keep sitting. This is Mother's Day Weekend. Be pampered a little.
> 
> Kaye, I am sitting here picturing you on a four wheeler and flying to the edge of a cliff and hopping off. Never a dull moment growing up? I have heard many people talk about cooking bacon in the oven but don't know temperature or how long.


Put the bacon on a jelly roll pan centre rCk of a preheated 425 degree F oven for approx. 15-25 minutes depending on your oven and how done you like it. I will do 3# or more before a big family camping trip and get it done but not crisp, then freeze it. In camp for breakfast it's quick to heat up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


It is definitely on the large side, Shirley. I do see what you are talking of, around the shoulders and at the hem. I guess partly it depends how much you intend wearing under it- sometimes that roominess is good!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


I agree it is a little large, but if you are intending wearing it in a Canadian winter with maybe a polo neck sweater underneath, it would look great.


----------



## Lurker 2

Winter seems really to be here- it is too cold to have the back door open all the time, as it has been for months- to allow Ringo free access outside. the day is sunny, but the outside temperature is 7 degrees- about 44F , inside it is 13 degrees, and I am wearing a woolen cowl, my fingerless gloves, and have on my grey guernsey, and my afghan over my knees. I am sure I feel the cold more as I grow older. Although it is sunny today- the forecast is for a wet week- that does not mean that will be what we have though! I think I may make a foccacia- it would help to have the oven on for a bit. I think I may go back to bed for a bit- to warm up, and hopefully the house will warm too, as the sun rises.


----------



## Bulldog

Page 12...
LIZ, it is so good to see you posting again. You have been through so much but you are never forgotten. I am so glad you had a little getaway though not particularly one you would do again. it must be terribly hard to go through the house so full of memories and prepare for a move, but praying being close to family will be the best move for you.

JEANETTE, I usually am guarded when using cumin, sage, and poultry seasoning. A little bit goes a long way.
The girls call me periodically to walk them through one of my recipes and it always makes me feel so good. We did something right, huh? 

SHIRLEY, your artwork is priceless. I love the chickadees. Your tunic is beautiful. I can't imagine making something without a pattern. That is true artistry. I can't sing your praises enough.

Really hot here today and we have two friends from church here cutting up the rest of the tree in the front for firewood. I have been in and out trying to keep them hydrated. Will get in kitchen shortly and get taco salads together.


----------



## kehinkle

Saturday and still in MO. Moved a few miles to Wentzville to a nail salon. Treated myself to a mani/pedi with a copper nail polish. Looks green sometimes but not the neon green I had on. Finished the second sleeve while catching up here. 

Happy birthday to all who have them in May. Also anniversaries. Seems like the year is running away on us again.

Caren, you beat me to it. Was going to post the same funny that you did. Nice bike. Have fun riding it.

Hot here, up to 80°f and clear. Yesterday they predicted rain but it didn't happen. Rain is forecast for Sunday thru Tuesday. We'll see. Actually I hope I am only here till Monday. Ready to work but the loads aren't happening. 

Sweater looks a bit large but will be nice layered. But only you know how you feel when wearing it. Beautiful work and anyone would be happy to have it.

Off to walk around Wal-Mart inside; too hot outside. Needed to do this several times a day., leaving my credit card and money in the van.

Happy Mother's Day to all. Need to call mine tomorrow and see if my son will Skype, if they are home. 

Take care,

Kathy

Ps: thumbs up for Mayo and the insurance co for Alan.


----------



## ChrisEl

gagesmom said:


> peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Catching up.


Cute photo of Gage and great Barbie clothes. I'd like an apricot jacket like that...


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you Carol and Tami for the directions on the bacon.

Shirley, the tunic is a little big, but if you wear a turtleneck or something under it that would take up some slack. Some people like things bigger. It really depends on how comfortable you are wearing it. It is still pretty though.

Off to get supper prepped and wash my hair for church tomorrow.

Sandi, you and Alan are always in my thoughts. He will need all the rest he can get if they do all the testing like they did on Angie, but it is so worth it in the end. They come up with solutions and plans of action. My Jim lies around a lot and is not able to do a lot of the things he used to do. I am picking up the slack as much as I can. It breaks my heart to see my strong man slipping from me. We just hold on to our faith and take one day at a time, sweetie. Please take care of yourself. You will be needed when he gets home.

Wishing you all the happiest of birthdays...Betty


----------



## machriste

kehinkle said:


> Finished the second sleeve while catching up here.
> 
> Beautiful knitting, and I love the colors!!


----------



## gagesmom

off to work, catch up with you all later.


----------



## KatyNora

What a lot of May birthdays there are!! Happy Birthday, Caren! Belated Happy Birthday, Sorlenna! And Almost Happy Birthday to Little Madam! And just in case I miss any, Happy Birthday to all the May babies.

Also, Happy Mother's Day to us all!

I'm off to spend the afternoon sorting through some of the "too much stuff" in my garage. My goal is to get to the point that the car doors can be opened from *both* sides.  I'll check back this evening to see what everyone's up to.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Off to walk around Wal-Mart inside; too hot outside. Needed to do this several times a day., leaving my credit card and money in the van.
> .


Love leaving $/credit card in van!! Great way to not be tempted. And love the sweater you are doing-- neat pattern!

Designer, yeah, sweater might be a bit big in shoulders but that seems to still be the style, and as others have pointed out, it is roomy enough to wear another shirt under it. How cold do you get? One friend is always cold, I'm always hot, we have a devil of a time in a room together! She'd want the roomy sweater with a heavy shirt and I wouldn't be able to even wear the sweater!


----------



## pacer

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on. Have missed you all. Sending prayers to all those in need and belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed since January.
> 
> Sam, you must spend so much time researching all these recipes. I don't know how you find the time but thank you for doing it.
> 
> I'm finally getting myself organized and am trying to declutter the house. I had no idea we had become such hoarders. I am planning to sell it so that I can move closer to my family in the Welland area. I have no relatives where I now live so it doesn't make sense to stay. My DH has so many tools and stuff, I don't know where to start. I think I'll just have to call an auction house and ask them to take it all. I'm hoping that whoever buys the house will also buy some of the furniture. The less I have to move, the better.
> 
> I spent a week with my brother and SIL in Las Vegas. Had never been there before. We had a great time but it was too hectic for me. I'm glad I went, but don't think I will go back. Unfortunately, none of the stars were there...they'd either just finished or were just going to come...but I did hear after we came home that Ben Affleck was at the Hard Rock Café and was asked to leave because he was such a good poker player. Guess they don't want too many winners around. They would have loved me...I never win.
> 
> NOw that I'm back, I'll try to get on more often. Nice to be back.
> 
> P.S. Happy Mother's Day to all.


So happy to have you back with us. I know you have had a tough year so far.


----------



## pacer

kehinkle said:


> Saturday and still in MO. Moved a few miles to Wentzville to a nail salon. Treated myself to a mani/pedi with a copper nail polish. Looks green sometimes but not the neon green I had on. Finished the second sleeve while catching up here.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who have them in May. Also anniversaries. Seems like the year is running away on us again.
> 
> Caren, you beat me to it. Was going to post the same funny that you did. Nice bike. Have fun riding it.
> 
> Hot here, up to 80°f and clear. Yesterday they predicted rain but it didn't happen. Rain is forecast for Sunday thru Tuesday. We'll see. Actually I hope I am only here till Monday. Ready to work but the loads aren't happening.
> 
> Sweater looks a bit large but will be nice layered. But only you know how you feel when wearing it. Beautiful work and anyone would be happy to have it.
> 
> Off to walk around Wal-Mart inside; too hot outside. Needed to do this several times a day., leaving my credit card and money in the van.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all. Need to call mine tomorrow and see if my son will Skype, if they are home.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Ps: thumbs up for Mayo and the insurance co for Alan.


It is looking beautiful. I hope you get a load soon. Sitting around for too long gets old when you are not at home.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, great recipes as usual. I copied the kale one for my SIL, he's quite taken with kale now. And I LOVE P.F. Chang-- except it is very high in sodium. But as a treat, I'll do it. There's one in KC and Wichita, each about 2 1/2 hrs away so only go there when in the town anyway.


----------



## pacer

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


Too much for me. Time to share some of this treasures with others.


----------



## purl2diva

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy belated Birthday wishes to Sorlenna and very best wishes for a wonderful day to Caren and also to Little Madam!  :-D


From me as well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> She took an angel food cake and tore it up. She put the chunks of cake in a 9" x 13" cake pan. Then she put cut up strawberries all over the cake chunks. Next she poured strawberry jello over the cake and strawberries. This was put into the refrigerator to set up. Then we put a thin layer of whipped cream over the jello mix. I top it with rows of cut strawberries and rows of blueberries. This makes a refreshing summer dessert.


Oh, Pacer, this just sounds SOOO good-- and I have a big box of stwb that I need to work up soon. Will have to stop for the cake part but YUM.


----------



## agnescr

Granddaughter sent this today...Quinn almost 7 months and hates sitting still


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that hat very much too.....have you posted a link anywhere? The DD's like the slouchy hats.


Poledra, I'd like to know about the slouchy hat pattern, too. I'm getting tired of making the one I've done for the past 4 or 5 years, need something new and that might be it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, this is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarnster


TYVM-- looks like a keeper.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Went to dr. Appt......it is next week! Oh well, had them write me order for urinalysis as I feel as if I might have UTI.


ROFLOL-- like none of us have ever done that one!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Caren*!! I hope things are settling down for you and that you are together with your wonderful family.
> 
> I wish you a great year with all good things


Designer, the two pix are just lovely! I did a couple stained glass pieces, nothing as complicated as your table top, just enough to have a great appreciation for others' work.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter seems really to be here- it is too cold to have the back door open all the time, as it has been for months- to allow Ringo free access outside.


And here, we are just becoming comfortable leaving the back door open for the Boys to go in and out as they please. I hope you are staying warm!

Shirley, I think the tunic looks fabulous on you; it's really up to you, however, whether or not you like it well enough to wear it. I've had things that people said they really like on me that I hardly wear.  It all comes down to your own comfort. 

Melody, love your Mother's Day gift from Gage. Children are so creative--I know you are proud of him and I'm glad he's feeling better. Kudos also for knitting Barbie clothes; I sewed some once and wow, what a pain (especially those tiny sleeves). :shock: More power to you!

Sandi, hang in there. I'm sending good thoughts for you and Alan as you take on the next step.

Betty, dear heart, do remember to take care of you too. Keeping you and Jim in my thoughts & sending blessings.

Agnes, Quinn sure is a cutie!

We had a lunch of grilled burgers, potato salad, pasta salad, chips and dips, and cake and ice cream...I feel like a slug now. LOL I must get back on my regular routine for eating (and it wouldn't hurt to get back on the bike, either!). Our day warmed up nicely after a chilly start and now we're all just sort of relaxing and digesting. It feels like Sunday to me--that kind of day.

I got the two squares blocked--may need to put a border around the second one to make it fully 8" (I measured as I went but it doesn't seem quite right to me), but if so, I'll just do some single crochets; it can't be off by much.

Now I think I will read for a bit and try to stay awake. :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Wish you would send some of yor summer to the east coast of Scotland it's raining again and I will need a jacket when I go out
> :thumbdown:


Kansas would gladly send you some heat if you'll send us rain! I'm going to have to start watering tomorrow-- never have done it this early!


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Love all the photos Lyn and a lovely robe too.

I'm off to bed now, night night.


----------



## pacer

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Beautiful knitting. What a treasure.


----------



## siouxann

Trying to keep on top of things this week. Cell phone is still my"computer", and is better than nothing. I guess. The laptop will be going to the Witch Doctor on Monday. I think I have enough to cover the expense. 

Great opening Sam! The lettucewraps are always a big hit and the mac n cheese donuts are . . . Intriguing. 

You all are in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Saturday and still in MO. Moved a few miles to Wentzville to a nail salon. Treated myself to a mani/pedi with a copper nail polish. Looks green sometimes but not the neon green I had on. Finished the second sleeve while catching up here.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who have them in May. Also anniversaries. Seems like the year is running away on us again.
> 
> Caren, you beat me to it. Was going to post the same funny that you did. Nice bike. Have fun riding it.
> 
> Hot here, up to 80°f and clear. Yesterday they predicted rain but it didn't happen. Rain is forecast for Sunday thru Tuesday. We'll see. Actually I hope I am only here till Monday. Ready to work but the loads aren't happening.
> 
> Sweater looks a bit large but will be nice layered. But only you know how you feel when wearing it. Beautiful work and anyone would be happy to have it.
> 
> Off to walk around Wal-Mart inside; too hot outside. Needed to do this several times a day., leaving my credit card and money in the van.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all. Need to call mine tomorrow and see if my son will Skype, if they are home.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Ps: thumbs up for Mayo and the insurance co for Alan.


Work really has slowed down for you, hasn't it, Kathy! Sorry to hear that.
Love the sweater....it's really darling. Some mom will be happy for that. Does it have a home already?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter sent this today...Quinn almost 7 months and hates sitting still


He's growing up so fast. That is the cutest thing....good way for him to get his exercise!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Spider

Happy Birthday to all celebrating and Happy Mother's Day to all.


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Those are really lovely!! You're such a talented knitter!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> So happy to see that you are getting quality grandma time with Serena and mending relationship with your DD. Give them both a hug from me and tell DD happy Mother's day. She certainly deserves to have a happy one after all she went through during her pregnancy.


~~~Ditto ditto ditto.....have a happy day on Sunday....both of you!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Sure to become an heirloom. Lovely beyond words! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


What a beautiful gown-- true family heirloom! You did beautiful work.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> My friends at work think I eat, sleep and breath knitting.
> :XD:


~~~Are they wrong? :lol:


----------



## machriste

Sorlenna said:


> Sure to become an heirloom. Lovely beyond words! :thumbup:


My thoughts exactly, Melyn.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Sorlenna!*
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! You are wished a happy and year full of wonderful designs.


~~~oooooooo....so beautiful! Your fingers are magic! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


~~~those magic fingers at work again! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> [. He already does laundry so I am comfortable with him helping that way as well. I believe that it is best if the man is marrying a wife and not a mother. Both people should contribute to the relationship.


Our son learned to cook, etc. He is now a fireman and cooks frequently for the crew. At first he called frequently with questions but now is a confident cook. I think it is important for men to be able to take care of themselves and others if tghe need arises. I have a freind whos ex-MIL told her that one of her jobs as a wife was to cut her husband's meat at the table. Note she is an ex. I think that is plain crazy. Off my soap box. Have a great day[/quote]

~~~I agree. I have seen that done, too. Really silly that a grown man can not cut his own food! :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> Sending Birthday wishes to all the May birthdays. This was sent to me from my son this morning.


~~~mmmmm! almost too pretty to eat!


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


~~~no.


----------



## Designer1234

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


All of them are absolutely breath taking -- you are such a wonderful knitter! I love your work. It will really be a family heirloom. Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Beautiful knitting. What a treasure.


i agree- Ref: Melyn's beautiful knitted christening gown.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday, Sorlenna xxx


~~~Ditto...have a lovely celebration!


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy belated Birthday wishes to Sorlenna and very best wishes for a wonderful day to Caren and also to Little Madam!  :-D


~~~Ditto ditto ditto...happy celebrations, all!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


~~~It's lovely! Looks very comfortable! Stunning model, too! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> I'm trying to catch up on my phone as I moved my computer into the other room to clear space for company! First, thanks to all for the good wishes! And a Happy Birthday to all celebrating! Happy Mother's Day as well.
> 
> Shirley, that tunic is stunning! :thumbup:
> 
> Liz, I know how hard it is to sort things. I think it took me at least three months. Don't let it overwhelm you and remember to do little things for yourself. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Need to get things going here. Hugs and blessings!


Thanks, Sorlenna....just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Mothers' Day also! Great to have you back, Budasha- I can appreciate your needing to 'de-clutter'- probably better the move now, than leaving it till later- a fresh start and new memories!


You're so right, Julie. Hope things have improved for you in the last few months.


----------



## budasha

Bulldog said:


> Page 12...
> LIZ, it is so good to see you posting again. You have been through so much but you are never forgotten. I am so glad you had a little getaway though not particularly one you would do again. it must be terribly hard to go through the house so full of memories and prepare for a move, but praying being close to family will be the best move for you
> 
> You are so right It's difficult to look at things we bought together and realize that I have to part with them...but then perhaps the next person will treasure them as much.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Finished the second sleeve while catching up here.
> 
> ~~~The model shows it off very well! Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> So happy to have you back with us. I know you have had a tough year so far.


Thanks , Pacer, glad to be back.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love leaving $/credit card in van!! Great way to not be tempted. And love the sweater you are doing-- neat pattern!
> 
> ~~~~I'd look at that as an excuse for "extra exercise"....needing to run out to the car for the $/card!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

Shirley, your sweater is lovely but as others have said, it is a bit on the large side for your small frame though it would look good with a turtle neck underneath.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> i agree- Ref: Melyn's beautiful knitted christening gown.


Me too....it is lovely.


----------



## siouxann

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Melvyn, what beautiful work you have done on those christening gowns! They are truly exquisite in every detail.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love leaving $/credit card in van!! Great way to not be tempted. And love the sweater you are doing-- neat pattern!
> 
> ~~~~I'd look at that as an excuse for "extra exercise"....needing to run out to the car for the $/card!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, goodness, hadn't thought about that! hope she parked in the far end of the lot!!
Click to expand...


----------



## gagesmom

Just got in from work and caught up.

Melyn, your christening gowns are gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


~~~Wow...how many times have you made this gown??? It is SO gorgeous! Delicate! Lovely! A treasure! Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

will check in later on. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

I don't think I finished my post that was saying Happy Birthday and Happy Mothers Day. The birthdays I got lost with. 
Caren Happy Birthday for what is still today for you- hope you have had a nice quite day and again tomorrow for Mothers Day. 
Sorlenna not sure when yours was butHappy Birthday.
Little Madams party is today (Sunday) I blelieve. Hope she has a lovely day and a good birthday later inthe week and ditto for her father (your son Purple?).
And numerous other birthdays as well- a very busy month.


----------



## KateB

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on. Have missed you all. Sending prayers to all those in need and belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed since January.
> 
> Sam, you must spend so much time researching all these recipes. I don't know how you find the time but thank you for doing it.
> 
> I'm finally getting myself organized and am trying to declutter the house. I had no idea we had become such hoarders. I am planning to sell it so that I can move closer to my family in the Welland area. I have no relatives where I now live so it doesn't make sense to stay. My DH has so many tools and stuff, I don't know where to start. I think I'll just have to call an auction house and ask them to take it all. I'm hoping that whoever buys the house will also buy some of the furniture. The less I have to move, the better.
> 
> I spent a week with my brother and SIL in Las Vegas. Had never been there before. We had a great time but it was too hectic for me. I'm glad I went, but don't think I will go back. Unfortunately, none of the stars were there...they'd either just finished or were just going to come...but I did hear after we came home that Ben Affleck was at the Hard Rock Café and was asked to leave because he was such a good poker player. Guess they don't want too many winners around. They would have loved me...I never win.
> 
> NOw that I'm back, I'll try to get on more often. Nice to be back.
> 
> P.S. Happy Mother's Day to all.


Nice to hear from you again, Liz.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I "think" your custard is our pudding! And you are correct, pudding on the jello and then the cream is good, and the added adult "flavoring" is good too!
> 
> Tami


And our puddings are nothing like custard. In fact normally we have custard with our pudding! (we do have Instant Pudding whihc is more like a custard and I assume is what is called for in some recipes from your way. So that fits in with custard =pudding. Never thought of the fact that instant pudding is not a pudding for us).


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


No. Slightly over the top I feel!


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter sent this today...Quinn almost 7 months and hates sitting still


He's lovely!


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


That's a work of art, Lyn!


----------



## pammie1234

First time to get on. I still have last week's to finish and 19 pages behind on this one. Guess I'll go back and do what I can.


----------



## Spider

Hi all. Way behind all of you. It seems like all I do is catch up. Ot try to catch up.
Love the Christening gown, that is beautiful and Shirley your sweater looks so comfy. Sometimes it is fun to just have something nice and alittle bigger and just cuddle up in it.
The Barbie doll clothes are soooo cute.
Poledra love the hat and I don't think I could get the socks to be comfortable, hope you get the pattern to work out.
Sandi, hope the tests get scheduled and you can put this all behind you. It is so stressful when one has to wait to hear what is going on.
Spent the day at the lake sorting and putting away things. To much yarn and to much fabric I think. Worked an extra day this week so I didn't get as much done as I wanted to.
Hugs to all, Linda


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> peace and quiet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Catching up.


I love the MOM card. :thumbup: 
Those are so cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> is there pink in your hair or was that just a reflection? --- sam


Several shades of red and then one blond streak that she put in just for S*%& and giggles.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you....that's definitely one to do sometime this fall.


It went really fast, I did it over two days, but if I'd have really committed to it, could have done it in one. :thumbup: 
I'm designing a pair of fingerless mitts to match it so I'll post them when I get them figured out and done.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Page 4...
> Caren, with all that you do for your family, you deserve the R&R. Just keep sitting. This is Mother's Day Weekend. Be pampered a little.
> 
> Kaye, I am sitting here picturing you on a four wheeler and flying to the edge of a cliff and hopping off. Never a dull moment growing up? I have heard many people talk about cooking bacon in the oven but don't know temperature or how long.


LOL! It was interesting anyway, there was a snow machine incident, well, actually I can think of at least a couple off hand. lol
I did the oven bacon once, it worked well but I wasn't sure that I liked bacon splatter all over my oven, on the stove top I can just put a splatter guard over it. http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/breakfastcookery/ht/bacon.htm


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is it is raining and 17c/63 at 04:14. Just stopping in real quick before I head back to bed. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need of it. HUGS for all.


Now that is a casino that I could really get into.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy Surrey. Have been very lazy and am only just having my breakfast. Then I must get baking.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos....


Beautiful! I've decided that I want a Rhodedendron this year, don't know where in the yard we will possibly put it, but I want one anyway. 
Hope that little Madam had a great birthday, and that you all had a great time too.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna missed that it was also your birthday.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY, MANY MOR!


I'm adding my wishes too!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it's great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

My cat is really needing a good cuddle. She just turned 17 so I do try to baby her a little bit.

your talk of bacon is making me hungry! I intend to remedy that tomorrow AM when a group of us are going for a late breakfast/lunch at the local buffet. Our families live out of town and can't make it so we will enjoy each other.

Have a lovely Mother's Day and again, happy May b-days.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday CAREN and Little Madam.
> 
> And Happy Mothers Day to everyone for tomorrow.
> 
> DS is coming tomorrow for a few hours and I will have mum here also, so we should have a nice time all goo-ing and ga-ing over little Serena. Got a video of her in the bath tonight so I will try and post if for you all tomorrow night. Take care everyone.


Happy US Mothers Day to Sarah and you.  
That will be a nice way to spend the day. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! Just managed to find the new TP, we've been busy and I've hardly had the computer on - catch up tomorrow, I hope. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Makes you wonder if some of these 'designers' work the patterns they make. If she made those socks, it sounds as if her feet are badly deformed!!!
> Love the yarn. and that's a cute hat...she should be pleased.
> June


I was doing patterns out of the Sock ala cart book, the heel to toe patterns were together and I just followed their instructions, I think they forgot something. lol


----------



## iamsam

well - here I am at last - boy did I sleep late this morning - then I had to shower and get dressed so I could leave around two this afternoon to drive to bowling green and meet our aran for gab, knitting, dinner, gab, did I say we talked a lot. had a great time - it is always fun to see how the generational gap between us colors our lives and the way we think and deal with other people. I think I am the more conservative. got home a little after nine.

gary's second son graduated from bowling green university today with a degree in teaching and a major in special ed. I like jake a lot - he is a fine young man - great personality and will do a great job in what ever teaching position he gets.

i'm not sure what is happening tomorrow - I think Heidi is having dinner here although I haven't heard anything to indicate that - I will just go with the flow. it wouldn't surprise me if everyone went to Phyllis's.

beautiful day today - but when the sun goes down it still gets chilly - 66° s 10:30om. think I will leave the door open and just snuggle down under the covers.

need to start reading - talk to you later. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

I should send you the afghan I just finished - it would keep you warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And I am sitting here in 5 layers to keep warm enough! Nice to know it is sunny and warm, somewhere!


----------



## iamsam

I forgot - happy birthday caren - I hope you are having a lazy weekend with everyone waiting on you. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


It looks lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


 :shock: That's a lot!


----------



## iamsam

I missed that also - happy birthday sorlenna - hope it was merry and that you blew out all your candles. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna missed that it was also your birthday.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY, MANY MOR!


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you pat - what kind of weather are you having? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well I have lavender growing in front of our house, in back of the house and in other side yard areas of the house, it seems the gophers don't go after these plants and the sweet aroma is quite pleasant. I love the baked tomato and grilled asparagus recipes, they sound like wonderful side dishes with some grilled salmon, maybe I'll request that for tomorrow night's dinner. To all mom's Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


It looks fine, but I do see what you mean about it being a bit big. If you are layering it it would give you a little extra room though, so it's just a matter of what you are comfy with.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Saturday and still in MO. Moved a few miles to Wentzville to a nail salon. Treated myself to a mani/pedi with a copper nail polish. Looks green sometimes but not the neon green I had on. Finished the second sleeve while catching up here.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who have them in May. Also anniversaries. Seems like the year is running away on us again.
> 
> Caren, you beat me to it. Was going to post the same funny that you did. Nice bike. Have fun riding it.
> 
> Hot here, up to 80°f and clear. Yesterday they predicted rain but it didn't happen. Rain is forecast for Sunday thru Tuesday. We'll see. Actually I hope I am only here till Monday. Ready to work but the loads aren't happening.
> 
> Sweater looks a bit large but will be nice layered. But only you know how you feel when wearing it. Beautiful work and anyone would be happy to have it.
> 
> Off to walk around Wal-Mart inside; too hot outside. Needed to do this several times a day., leaving my credit card and money in the van.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all. Need to call mine tomorrow and see if my son will Skype, if they are home.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Ps: thumbs up for Mayo and the insurance co for Alan.


That is cute!! 
Stay safe. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter sent this today...Quinn almost 7 months and hates sitting still


AWE!! He's a cutie. :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

Hopefully everyone had a good day. I know I did. 
All mothers, those who wish they were mothers, those who are glad that they aren't mothers and/or favorite aunties, I wish each a very happy mother's day. I am so pleased to be the mother of 4 wonderful kids and a boatload of grandchildren and one great-grandson. I thank God for each and every one!


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Just Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

looks great Shirley - it doesn't look to big - I also like my sweaters to be a bit roomy - they are just more comfortable. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is my tunic sweater -- It is quite roomy which is what I wanted -- I am not used to wearing clothes that are quite big but it is soo comfortable. I feel rather weird in it but Pat likes it and I like the colors and pattern. I have a friend that is quite a bit larger than I am so I have a fall back to give it to if I feel just too uncomfortable in it. I will try to get a picture wearing it and see what you think.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree. I have seen that done, too. Really silly that a grown man can not cut his own food! :thumbdown:


If my son expected someone else to cut his food for him, I think I'd disown him. :roll: 
He's a pretty good cook, can sew, and do his own laundry. Always told him I was his mother not his maid, unless he wanted to pay me about $20/hour.


----------



## iamsam

personally - I think it is a bit much. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Caught up again, so now I'm off to get a few things done. 
Have a great night everyone, and a great day tomorrow, If I don't make it on in the morning before we leave, have a great Mothers Day!!!!!!
Hugs to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

it looks good to me Shirley - I like my sweaters a little tighter around the neck but it certainly looks good on you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I used to get the Taste of Home magazine and have to say their recipes are always pretty easy and very good. I'm a little surprised that he picked something with curry---even I'm a little leery about cooking with curry; a little bit goes a long way. It's one of those things I prefer to have while eating out -- same with fish -- then I don't have the smells lingering in my house for days later.


I signed up on the Taste of Home website & get a recipe a day. Lots of great ones


----------



## iamsam

great looking sweater Kathy --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Saturday and still in MO. Moved a few miles to Wentzville to a nail salon. Treated myself to a mani/pedi with a copper nail polish. Looks green sometimes but not the neon green I had on. Finished the second sleeve while catching up here.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who have them in May. Also anniversaries. Seems like the year is running away on us again.
> 
> Caren, you beat me to it. Was going to post the same funny that you did. Nice bike. Have fun riding it.
> 
> Hot here, up to 80°f and clear. Yesterday they predicted rain but it didn't happen. Rain is forecast for Sunday thru Tuesday. We'll see. Actually I hope I am only here till Monday. Ready to work but the loads aren't happening.
> 
> Sweater looks a bit large but will be nice layered. But only you know how you feel when wearing it. Beautiful work and anyone would be happy to have it.
> 
> Off to walk around Wal-Mart inside; too hot outside. Needed to do this several times a day., leaving my credit card and money in the van.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all. Need to call mine tomorrow and see if my son will Skype, if they are home.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Ps: thumbs up for Mayo and the insurance co for Alan.


----------



## iamsam

very cute baby - Bentley is getting that he can get almost anywhere - he does the army crawl. -- sam



agnescr said:


> Granddaughter sent this today...Quinn almost 7 months and hates sitting still


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter seems really to be here- it is too cold to have the back door open all the time, as it has been for months- to allow Ringo free access outside. the day is sunny, but the outside temperature is 7 degrees- about 44F , inside it is 13 degrees, and I am wearing a woolen cowl, my fingerless gloves, and have on my grey guernsey, and my afghan over my knees. I am sure I feel the cold more as I grow older. Although it is sunny today- the forecast is for a wet week- that does not mean that will be what we have though! I think I may make a foccacia- it would help to have the oven on for a bit. I think I may go back to bed for a bit- to warm up, and hopefully the house will warm too, as the sun rises.


Do you not have any central heating? I made cotton bags that I filled with wheat & they can be heated in the microwave, they stay warm for a long time & are great if you come in & are cold, set your feet on them or just lay them over your legs or back. I think it could also be filled with rice. Maybe you could make something like that for winter?


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely melyn - do you still have the original? what a lot of work - it will certainly be an heirloom. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


----------



## patocenizo

It is supposed to get around 98 by Wednesday and the fire danger is lurking again. Today, my DH and I were at the funeral of my oldest, dearest friend and co worker (we worked alongside each other for over 20 years) and it was in Riverside, Ca to tell you the truth it was not bad weather wise, but in a couple of days it will be over 100 degrees. We keep hoping and praying for rain but it is just not coming so our plants are suffering and so we get these very high water bills. What can I say, this is California living.


thewren said:


> so good to hear from you pat - what kind of weather are you having? --- sam


----------



## iamsam

can't you use the splatter guard in the oven? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It was interesting anyway, there was a snow machine incident, well, actually I can think of at least a couple off hand. lol
> I did the oven bacon once, it worked well but I wasn't sure that I liked bacon splatter all over my oven, on the stove top I can just put a splatter guard over it. http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/breakfastcookery/ht/bacon.htm


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I really like your sweater, great patterns & colors, I tend to like my sweaters loose so I would say it fits fine but it has to feel right to you or you probably won't wear it.
Your quilt pictures are great, I can't believe how many different ones you have done, so many hours of work.

Agnes, your grandson is so cute, I love those jolly jumpers, such a great invention. I think the crocheted/knitted room is a little much! Not for me.

Melyn, that christening gown is definitely an heirloom, beautiful.

Purple, love the flowers, mine are still shivering, lol

Sorleena, happy birthday, spell check wants to call you Sir Rena???

Caren, have fun with the new bike. Do you ride or just the kids?

I had a good trip to Edmonton today to take my sister in laws sister to her plane but it was SNOWING there, the ground was even slightly white! Nuts!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> can't you use the splatter guard in the oven? --- sam


I couldn't use mine in the oven--it has a plastic knob on top that might melt.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, happy birthday, spell check wants to call you Sir Rena???


I've been called worse. LOL!


----------



## gagesmom

midnight already :shock: 

Well I better get caught up and get to bed. I work tomorrow morning. :thumbdown: 


Finished up the purple Barbie dress. 


Cast on and am 3/4 done the all in one top newborn size. So fun and simple directions :thumbup: :thumbup: Will post it tomorrow when I am done work.

Alright all caught up and I am off to bed.



I can officially say Happy Mothers Day to you all (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> You're so right, Julie. Hope things have improved for you in the last few months.


It has been a long, sad story, Liz, I have not heard from Fale in more than six months- not his fault I am sure. I am planning on going to Australia in October, for three weeks- hopefully enough time to get some sort of mediation set up. Lupe, as always is the biggest problem.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I should send you the afghan I just finished - it would keep you warm. --- sam


It is a nice thought! But have you EVER checked the postage out to us??????!!!!! It would need to be something like mink to justify the cost!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you not have any central heating? I made cotton bags that I filled with wheat & they can be heated in the microwave, they stay warm for a long time & are great if you come in & are cold, set your feet on them or just lay them over your legs or back. I think it could also be filled with rice. Maybe you could make something like that for winter?


Simply can't afford to heat the house- except on a real frosty morning, when it is around -3 -4- one can get by- not the extremes that you experience! But I do like to have my woolens for the early morning! I am so glad to have my grey Guernsey! At least when we do get frost the days are clear and sunny after. What does get a bit much is the constant wind and rain of winter- but they are a good excuse to stay home!


----------



## Sandy

Here is a card for all the Mothers on Mother's Day!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4856727328239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Here is a card for all the Mothers on Mother's Day!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4856727328239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


As I had feared, this is the only card I have received, so very many thanks, Sandy!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Little Madams party is today (Sunday) I blelieve. Hope she has a lovely day and a good birthday later inthe week and ditto for her father (your son Purple?).
> And numerous other birthdays as well- a very busy month.[/quote
> 
> Thank you. It's my lovely son in law. We are the best of friends.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all who are celebrating. xxx


----------



## TNS

Happy birthday wishes to Caren, and Purple's LM.
All you moms over the seas have a wonderful Mother's Day!
Sunshine and stormy showers for us here today, so will have to make the most of it. I need to power hose the rest of the patio if I can, so may not be around much til later in the week, but will try to catch up in the evenings.
Thanks for another bunch of interesting recipes and hints Sam. I hope you're feeling less tired this week.
And for all with health issues, dr.s visits and tests, my wishes for the best possible outcomes. Hugs to everyone who needs them, and anyone who just wants one!!


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Happy birthday from me too Sorlena. Have a good one.


And another birthday greeting from me too. Have a wonderful day - and year!


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Sorlenna!*
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! You are wished a happy and year full of wonderful designs.


Lovely Shirley. I do love your desert scenes especially, and the chickadees look so lifelike.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


I see what you mean Shirley, but love the colours and textures and the design, and the vertical cables do take the eye away from the 'roomy' lower section..


----------



## melyn

its the second time i have knitted the gown, don,t know why I wanted to knit it again and goodness knows what I am going to dio with it. The original one is going to my eldest son as his children are the only ones that wore it and he is the only one that has been confirmed and believes in the church, my other 2 kids say they are atheists although they did have their kids christened but not until they were too old to wear the gown. The lady who owns the local woolshop where I bought the yarn said I aught to sell it if noone in the family is going to wear it. lyn



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...how many times have you made this gown??? It is SO gorgeous! Delicate! Lovely! A treasure! Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Quickly gone through and will forget all my comments as I went I know. 
The card was a lovely one thank you- my only one too, but Maryanne did some some of the English licroce all sorts I love, some Polo mints and soem fudge. We aren't big on cards inmy family.
The Christening gown is amazing- what lovely knitting.
HAd a lovley day with most of my siblings and mother. Weaher was delightful, sat outside all afternoon. In for some lovely autumn seaher for the next few days.
ANd now almost time to go out to church-we are going to an evening service today as we had the lunch on.


----------



## sugarsugar

Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Thanks for not holding your breath as we want you to be a healthy and happy grandma. Keep breathing. Your DD will see how much he truly values her as a person and the mother of his child. Does he come around much? How are things going with his mother and the baby?


 :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


----------



## Designer1234

budasha said:


> Shirley, your sweater is lovely but as others have said, it is a bit on the large side for your small frame though it would look good with a turtle neck underneath.


Thanks dear friend! I am so glad to see you back with us. I can imagine it is a very hard time for you. You are in our thoughts. Please join us as often as you can. This place is a soft place to land for each and every one of us. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Mothers' Day to all my TP friends* -- Sam also give our best wishes to Heidi on this day. Whether you are near your family or not, I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## angelam

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to wish all those with birthdays this month a very happy birthday.
> It was my husbands on 3rd my daughters on the 8th it would have been my mums on 22nd and will be my sisters on 25th, May seems to be a popular month lol.
> Am going to post some pics of what I have been working on the last few weeks, its a copy of the christening gown I knitted for my eldest son 44 years ago, all 3 of my children wore it and my eldest sons 2 children as well.


Beautiful robes Lyn. Real family heirlooms.


----------



## agnescr

angelam said:


> Beautiful robes Lyn. Real family heirlooms.


Really lovely..if no one in family wants it why not contact local hospital and see if maternity unit would like it for a raffle, someone gets an heirloom and unit gets funds,unless you go with LYS and sell it


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Mothers' Day to all my TP friends* -- Sam also give our best wishes to Heidi on this day. Whether you are near your family or not, I hope you have a wonderful day!


Beautiful as always Shirley sure wish I had half your talent,the only painting I am any good at is decorating house lol


----------



## angelam

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna....just taking it one day at a time.


Good to see you back Budasha. As you say - one day at a time. Take things easy. x


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Sorlenna....hope it's a good one. Happy Mother's Day and Grandmother's Day to SugarSugar and DD...enjoy that little Serena especially on that day.
> 
> A beautiful bouquet of flowers is sitting on my table and I have some wonderful cards...Mother's Day is being celebrated all weekend!


Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


What a thrill for your Mother -- the picture is a keeper. that beautiful baby with the women before her. Your daughter is looking great and I am so pleased she is such a good Mother! I am glad you and she are mending fences and that the wonderful little girl is so healthy and lucky to have you both.

Sorry that he hasn't stepped up to help financially. It sounds as if she is doing a great job holding her own with his Mother. Give her a Mother's day wish from me.

Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> its the second time i have knitted the gown, don,t know why I wanted to knit it again and goodness knows what I am going to dio with it. The original one is going to my eldest son as his children are the only ones that wore it and he is the only one that has been confirmed and believes in the church, my other 2 kids say they are atheists although they did have their kids christened but not until they were too old to wear the gown. The lady who owns the local woolshop where I bought the yarn said I aught to sell it if noone in the family is going to wear it. lyn


I guess selling it would allow you to buy other yarns for another project- seems a pity after all the effort- it is the horse shoe lace pattern isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


That is so lovely- and a real moment in history for you, and especially for Serena Rose!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


Good for her!!!!! So glad she stood her ground!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Beautiful as always Shirley sure wish I had half your talent,the only painting I am any good at is decorating house lol


But that you do do beautifully!


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


She is growing up! I am so glad for you. The bad stuff will slowly be forgotten. I know she is lucky to have you and it seems she realizes it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal. 

I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!

Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone. 

HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


Lucky you!


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Found this on face book ...could you live with this?


It is very clever.... but a tad busy for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

I find it hard at times to understand my Bronwen. I even rang her and asked how her day had been- she had had to work- but not a mention of Happy Mother's day to me. At least the little boy wanted a quick word with his nana, but again not a mention of Happy Mother's Day for nana. It does hurt.


----------



## melyn

Didn't know the pattern had a name but they do remind me of horse shoes now you have mentioned it, I think I mite give it to my eldest granddaughter then there will be 2 going down the family 1 on the male side and 1 on the female, I have yet to get the lace for it, will still try tatting my own after all there is plenty of time as all my kids families are complete and the eldest grandchild is only 16 and will hopefully be a few years yet b4 I get any greats lyn x

here is a coffee pic I found on my facebook, its made by dropping hula hoops in the coffee so it said.



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess selling it would allow you to buy other yarns for another project- seems a pity after all the effort- it is the horse shoe lace pattern isn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you!


That is Elishia's from last night, she is like me a very early riser. Her boys like to sleep in.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Didn't know the pattern had a name but they do remind me of horse shoes now you have mentioned it, I think I mite give it to my eldest granddaughter then there will be 2 going down the family 1 on the male side and 1 on the female, I have yet to get the lace for it, will still try tatting my own after all there is plenty of time as all my kids families are complete and the eldest grandchild is only 16 and will hopefully be a few years yet b4 I get any greats lyn x


If I saw it accurately, it looked like the traditional Shetland design, sometimes also called Fishtail- which is a little unromantic IMHO!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


What a lovely idea! Breakfast/dinner in bed! Hope you enjoyed it. Have a lovely Mothers Day. x


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful! I've decided that I want a Rhodedendron this year, don't know where in the yard we will possibly put it, but I want one anyway.
> Hope that little Madam had a great birthday, and that you all had a great time too.


I have always wanted rhododendrons and azaleas but the soil in our area is not right. Think they need an acid soil. Take a look at your neighbours gardens - if they have them growing then you should be OK. Good luck.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> If my son expected someone else to cut his food for him, I think I'd disown him. :roll:
> He's a pretty good cook, can sew, and do his own laundry. Always told him I was his mother not his maid, unless he wanted to pay me about $20/hour.


If my son expected someone else to cut up his food he'd starve!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


What a great picture. I have one of me with DD#1 my mother and my grandmother taken back in 1961. A real treasure!


----------



## agnescr

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


Lovely and something to treasure :-D :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> But that you do do beautifully!


lol Julie I only show the good bits ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> lol Julie I only show the good bits ;-)


 :thumbup: Like me and my photos of my knitting! Only that which I choose to share

BTW I had a very brief email from Charlotte's Rick earlier this evening- but no reply as yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it hard at times to understand my Bronwen. I even rang her and asked how her day had been- she had had to work- but not a mention of Happy Mother's day to me. At least the little boy wanted a quick word with his nana, but again not a mention of Happy Mother's Day for nana. It does hurt.


Sorry to hear that Mother's day was not acknowledged. Perhaps her day was overly strenuous. It does hurt when these things are forgotten. Always a joy she the little ones want to talk on the phone, even if they forget somethings. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Didn't know the pattern had a name but they do remind me of horse shoes now you have mentioned it, I think I mite give it to my eldest granddaughter then there will be 2 going down the family 1 on the male side and 1 on the female, I have yet to get the lace for it, will still try tatting my own after all there is plenty of time as all my kids families are complete and the eldest grandchild is only 16 and will hopefully be a few years yet b4 I get any greats lyn x
> 
> here is a coffee pic I found on my facebook, its made by dropping hula hoops in the coffee so it said.


Good afternoon Melyn, how are you today? I have started making baby things for the next grand babies, which I hope are still a few years off. Love the coffee.


----------



## Grandmapaula

angelam said:


> I have always wanted rhododendrons and azaleas but the soil in our area is not right. Think they need an acid soil. Take a look at your neighbours gardens - if they have them growing then you should be OK. Good luck.


You can get something similar to our Mir-Acid to feed your plant. I feed mine 2 or 3 times in the spring and once in the fall and it is growing quite nicely. I'm sure a garden center would have something that you can use.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


What a lovely photo one to be treasured.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Mother's Day! The men of the church are making breakfast for the ladies today, but I still have to run over and start the coffee - it takes time for it to perk through and last year it didn't get made. Love, Paula


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you not have any central heating? I made cotton bags that I filled with wheat & they can be heated in the microwave, they stay warm for a long time & are great if you come in & are cold, set your feet on them or just lay them over your legs or back. I think it could also be filled with rice. Maybe you could make something like that for winter?


Around here the bags are filled with either rice or corn. I used to sell them but they are heavy to cart around to sales. I made mine with a fleece pillowcase so it could be washed but cotton bag inside stayed clean. I also sectioned the bags off into smaller spaces so corn didn't all shift to one end (for long ones for down the back). Very good to help warm up stiff joints. Made two hand-sized ones for friend with bad hand arthritis who would heat them, slip hands inside and go to bed. Said they helped her get to sleep.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, have fun with the new bike. Do you ride or just the kids?
> 
> Oh yes I ride quite well from what I'm told. Now the question is how well do I drive. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> Here is a card for all the Mothers on Mother's Day!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4856727328239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


What a neat card-- I love Lawson's work, so creative. TY, nice start to the day.


----------



## Pup lover

Betty 400f° for about 20 to 30 minutes for the bacon.

Caren Happy Birthday!! Sounds like your having a great week, which you really deserve! Enjoy the new ride

Kaye thanks for sharing the hat pattern will be trying that one. 4 wheelers are scarey, glad you weren't hurt.

Happy Birthday to Little Madam

Happy Birthday Sorlenna, hope that you gave a fabulous day!

Spent all day yesterday outside weeding etc. Hope to get flowers planted today. I am pretty sore though. DH made steaks on the grill n shrimp for supper. Today we are having the pork fajitas and lebanese salad. I did add some tahini and other spices as I couldnt find the za atar. Im still debating throwing some black olives in as well.

Sandi hope that Mayo can get you guys in quickly and that Alan starts feeling better soon!! Make sure you take time for you. You can't take care Alan if you are sick. Surely some of those balls can sit for a while.

Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.

Off for more tea will try to check and again later.

Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## angelam

Grandmapaula said:


> You can get something similar to our Mir-Acid to feed your plant. I feed mine 2 or 3 times in the spring and once in the fall and it is growing quite nicely. I'm sure a garden center would have something that you can use.


Thanks for that Paula. I think it might work in pots but doesn't seem to work in the open garden. I tried it several times but nature always won! Or maybe I just didn't feed them enough! Perhaps its time to try again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.


Wow-- that tray of food looks good enough to EAT-- even got BACON. Lucky you.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely photo one to be treasured.


Thankyou. DS came today and we managed to get heaps of good photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 16. I hope you all have/had a nice Mothers Day.


----------



## angelam

Spent all day yesterday outside weeding etc. Hope to get flowers planted today. I am pretty sore though. DH made steaks on the grill n shrimp for supper. Today we are having the pork fajitas and lebanese salad. I did add some tahini and other spices as I couldnt find the za atar. Im still debating throwing some black olives in as well.
Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.

Off for more tea will try to check and again later.

Happy Mothers Day!!![/quote]

I made the Lebanese salad yesterday. Found out my local supermarket does normally stock Za'atar but were out of it when I was there so I'll have to keep my eyes open for it next time. I improvised with cumin and various other spices and it was good. I've no idea what sort of flavour Za'atar would add - can't wait to find out! Congratulations to DH on completing his course. Such a great achievement while still working fulltime as well.


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page 12...
> LIZ, it is so good to see you posting again. You have been through so much but you are never forgotten. I am so glad you had a little getaway though not particularly one you would do again. it must be terribly hard to go through the house so full of memories and prepare for a move, but praying being close to family will be the best move for you
> 
> You are so right It's difficult to look at things we bought together and realize that I have to part with them...but then perhaps the next person will treasure them as much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you're able to move forward. And delighted to have you with us again!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow-- that tray of food looks good enough to EAT-- even got BACON. Lucky you.


The tray was my daughters Mother's Day meal last night, seems how she is up way before everyone else in her house. Bacon is a must on special occasions.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> If my son expected someone else to cut his food for him, I think I'd disown him. :roll:
> He's a pretty good cook, can sew, and do his own laundry. Always told him I was his mother not his maid, unless he wanted to pay me about $20/hour.


Both of my sons are better cooks than their wives are. Now that my youngest son is retired, he does all the cooking. But he does love his smoker grill. When my oldest was in his 20's (he didn't get married until he was about 35 and shouldn't have then..didn't last)one of his friends asked him who did his laundry, cooking and cleaning since he wasn't married. He told them, that would be the last reason he would get married. He could do those things for himself.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:
 

> I forgot - happy birthday caren - I hope you are having a lazy weekend with everyone waiting on you. --- sam


Thank you. I am had a quiet day yesterday, no waiting on me unless you count the tea Jamie made me. Today the older children and the grands are coming over to surprise me and work in the gardens. I am not supposed to know :shock: Someone let it slip when they were talking to me. :?


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Here is a card for all the Mothers on Mother's Day!
> 
> Thank you, Sandy. She has the most delightful cards!!
> The same back to you!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


Four very lovely women....what a great way to always remember your daughter's first Mothers Day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Mothers' Day to all my TP friends* -- Sam also give our best wishes to Heidi on this day. Whether you are near your family or not, I hope you have a wonderful day!


So beautiful, as always, Shirley. Happy Mothers Day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> What a thrill for your Mother -- the picture is a keeper. that beautiful baby with the women before her. Your daughter is looking great and I am so pleased she is such a good Mother! I am glad you and she are mending fences and that the wonderful little girl is so healthy and lucky to have you both.
> 
> Sorry that he hasn't stepped up to help financially. It sounds as if she is doing a great job holding her own with his Mother. Give her a Mother's day wish from me.
> 
> Shirley


She's such a darling little girly girl!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


What a great treat! So glad they're treating you so great for Mothers Day and on your birthday!
junek


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Didn't know the pattern had a name but they do remind me of horse shoes now you have mentioned it, I think I mite give it to my eldest granddaughter then there will be 2 going down the family 1 on the male side and 1 on the female, I have yet to get the lace for it, will still try tatting my own after all there is plenty of time as all my kids families are complete and the eldest grandchild is only 16 and will hopefully be a few years yet b4 I get any greats lyn x
> 
> here is a coffee pic I found on my facebook, its made by dropping hula hoops in the coffee so it said.


Cute coffee...But I might choke with those eyes looking at me! LOL!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

hi all just signing in to catch up before going to work.

Quickly got caught up and I have to run.

Love and hugs to you all.

Later gators :lol:


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


What a special photo of you all. Much to treasure here!


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Beautiful robes Lyn. Real family heirlooms.


They are so beautiful, maybe you can display them?


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


It's really good to know that you are appreciated, and that DD realises how much you've done for her. Sounds like motherhood has made a woman of her!


----------



## agnescr

Wishing all who are celebrating Mother's Day a very happy time


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it hard at times to understand my Bronwen. I even rang her and asked how her day had been- she had had to work- but not a mention of Happy Mother's day to me. At least the little boy wanted a quick word with his nana, but again not a mention of Happy Mother's Day for nana. It does hurt.


Dear Julie, that is very upsetting for you, but just a thought going through my head...... Do you have the same Mothers Day as US in NZ? ours here was several weeks ago. DD did send me a card but I suspect she was reminded by her father.
I have to assume you didn't get one for the earlier date either, so all I can do is send you a barrel of hugs, and I'm sure more will be coming from the rest of us here.


----------



## pacer

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


I love the picture of all four of you. Your DD is looking fantastic. Sorry to hear that the daddy does not want to be a real Dad. Good thing your DD came back to you when she was so sickly so the healing relationship could start before the baby was born. I always thought it a bit peculiar that he did not take care of her while she was sick and that was my first inclination of him not going to step up when really needed. So glad that she has you back in her life.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


How lovely to have four generations still around. Great photo. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Mothers' Day to all my TP friends* -- Sam also give our best wishes to Heidi on this day. Whether you are near your family or not, I hope you have a wonderful day!


Thanks Shirley, although technically I've already had my Mothers' Day in March. I've just realised that we are in Florida, DS#1 is in Portugal and DS#2 is in Ireland....not one of us at home!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


Things are definitely looking up! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.
> 
> Off for more tea will try to check and again later.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!!!


Big congratulations to your DH, that's a real achievement!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> What a great treat! So glad they're treating you so great for Mothers Day and on your birthday!
> junek


The treat is not mine it is the oldest daughter's. Her boys are later risers so they did the next best thing and served her dinner in bed last night instead of breakfast this morning. 
I am up way too early to get breakfast in bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Dear Julie, that is very upsetting for you, but just a thought going through my head...... Do you have the same Mothers Day as US in NZ? ours here was several weeks ago. DD did send me a card but I suspect she was reminded by her father.
> I have to assume you didn't get one for the earlier date either, so all I can do is send you a barrel of hugs, and I'm sure more will be coming from the rest of us here.


Dear Lin, thank you so much for that barrel of hugs- they were sore needed- Yes our Mothers' Day was this Sunday, now gone past. I did get a rose buttonhole at church, and lots of kisses, which was nice- it just was not the hug I wanted- but Bronwen does not do hugs- that was her big sister- Mwyffanwy was so much more a generous soul- and I do miss her so- she would have been 42 on the 23rd of this month. She vowed and declared she would not look after me in my old age- but put me in a home- but I don't think she realised how very not there it was going to be. We found out recently that the man involved was a confirmed bigamist, several times over, and worse. He has done 5 years in gaol in Britain, and is now facing the music in the States. Does not bring back my girl- but how very sad that she was taken in by such a con artist.


----------



## Spider

Happy Mothers Day to all.
Congrats Poplover to your husband for his accomplishments, not an easy thing to do.
Julie, a big hug from all of us.
Just waking up and enjoying the peace and quiet here. DH making me coffee. We will leave the lake early and drive back to our apt.
Work tomorrow and the week will fly by I am sure.
Haven't touched the yard work here, that will have to wait until I get the house unpacked. Still could freeze at night here. But yesterday was a pretty day. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all.
> Congrats Poplover to your husband for his accomplishments, not an easy thing to do.
> Julie, a big hug from all of us.
> Just waking up and enjoying the peace and quiet here. DH making me coffee. We will leave the lake early and drive back to our apt.
> Work tomorrow and the week will fly by I am sure.
> Haven't touched the yard work here, that will have to wait until I get the house unpacked. Still could freeze at night here. But yesterday was a pretty day. Enjoy the day.


Thanks Spider! I started to ask how you were? and then realised I had not taken in what you wrote- it is a very weepy night, with my girl's Birthdate coming up. I guess I am feeling a bit sorry for myself. Time to boil the kettle and make a hot water bottle because I am a bit chilled sitting here- at the computer desk. The barometer reads showery becoming sunny- not the forecast I had heard but that was on Friday.

Edit: What would I do without my dog!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> can't you use the splatter guard in the oven? --- sam


I guess you could if you had one the size you need, mine won't stay up and off the bacon.


----------



## martina

Julie, hugs from me for your Mother's Day. I am sorry it wasn't as good as it should have been, but you did get a few words from your grandson, and your daughter. Hope you manage to keep warm and that Ringo behaves himself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love it!!! That's going to be a treasured photo forever and one that Serena will have to cherish the women in her life.



sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good for her and DD should be invited to go where-ever Serena is invited to go...shame on BF and other grandmother for not pitching in financially.



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So good to hear that she's appreciative - I know how much you've been through these past few months. Sounds like she's growing up--sometimes maturity is forced upon us!! Hope she finds joy in her first Mother's Day.



sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


Sounds like a perfect way to spend the day!! Best wishes for a great day to one of the best Mom and Grandmom I know.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just saw a slipper pattern where the cotton rice-filled and warmed pillow is inserted in them....probably would feel weird to walk in, but imagine how warm they'd keep your feet sitting in your chair or going to sleep. I'm sure the same could be done with the thrummed mittens..Hmmmm.....ideas and more ideas from this site.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Around here the bags are filled with either rice or corn. I used to sell them but they are heavy to cart around to sales. I made mine with a fleece pillowcase so it could be washed but cotton bag inside stayed clean. I also sectioned the bags off into smaller spaces so corn didn't all shift to one end (for long ones for down the back). Very good to help warm up stiff joints. Made two hand-sized ones for friend with bad hand arthritis who would heat them, slip hands inside and go to bed. Said they helped her get to sleep.


----------



## flyty1n

Julie, what a great picture of Ringo. He seems very content to sit in your chair.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful day and give Dave a big congratulations for us....having been an "older student" for both my undergrad and grad degrees, I certainly understand the difference in motivations. Well worth every penny spent, paper written, test taken, and sweat sweated.



Pup lover said:


> Betty 400f° for about 20 to 30 minutes for the bacon.
> 
> Caren Happy Birthday!! Sounds like your having a great week, which you really deserve! Enjoy the new ride
> 
> Kaye thanks for sharing the hat pattern will be trying that one. 4 wheelers are scarey, glad you weren't hurt.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Little Madam
> 
> Happy Birthday Sorlenna, hope that you gave a fabulous day!
> 
> Spent all day yesterday outside weeding etc. Hope to get flowers planted today. I am pretty sore though. DH made steaks on the grill n shrimp for supper. Today we are having the pork fajitas and lebanese salad. I did add some tahini and other spices as I couldnt find the za atar. Im still debating throwing some black olives in as well.
> 
> Sandi hope that Mayo can get you guys in quickly and that Alan starts feeling better soon!! Make sure you take time for you. You can't take care Alan if you are sick. Surely some of those balls can sit for a while.
> 
> Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.
> 
> Off for more tea will try to check and again later.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


Great photo, I still can't believe how young your daughter looks!


----------



## sassafras123

Happy Mothers Day.
Sugar, so happy your DD acknowledged your support.
Julie, I'm sorry for your pain. Glad you have Ringo.
Caren Happy Birthday.
Love the christening gown, Shirleys sweater, and Barbie clothes.
It's almost eight o'clock and I have to run. Two of my AA babies are celebrating today, 4 and 33 years.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> If my son expected someone else to cut up his food he'd starve!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hugs to you Julie --- We're having a very pleasant sunny day -- not into any summer heat yet so the day will be a good one to air out the house.

Love the pictures of the kids - Quinn is adorable as is Serena and all of our KTP nieces and nephews.

DGD got her face painted at a summer festival -- she loves to use my "pretend" make up (puffs and brushes) so I'm sure she had a great time and probably wouldn't let Mom wash it off.

DD#2 and grandson are due any minute -- have to get dressed!

Love to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Around here the bags are filled with either rice or corn. I used to sell them but they are heavy to cart around to sales. I made mine with a fleece pillowcase so it could be washed but cotton bag inside stayed clean. I also sectioned the bags off into smaller spaces so corn didn't all shift to one end (for long ones for down the back). Very good to help warm up stiff joints. Made two hand-sized ones for friend with bad hand arthritis who would heat them, slip hands inside and go to bed. Said they helped her get to sleep.


I did exactly the same except the outside pillowcase is also cotton. I have made & given them to many family & friends


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Mother's Day again, and congrats to Dave for finishing school (I was also a "late bloomer," so I relate!). Not sure what I'm doing today...slept (or not, as it is) poorly, so I'm dragging a bit. Maybe a little more coffee...


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for her and DD should be invited to go where-ever Serena is invited to go...shame on BF and other grandmother for not pitching in financially.


 :thumbup: I think she has her nerve asking for the baby without mom, seems a little strange.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy mothers day to all.
Puplover, congrats to your husband on his achievement, he will breathe a sigh of relief to have some free time now, so hard to get all the studying done when working fulltime.

Shirley, great painting & cute photo of Haley, your little princess., they sure love to dress up at that age.

Julie, sorry your family is not giving you the appreciation y ou deserve. Glad you have Ringo as he certainly appreciates your attentions.
Another grey mo rning here, I hope to get out & work in the flower beds later. I am so sick of it being cold.


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to you Julie --- We're having a very pleasant sunny day -- not into any summer heat yet so the day will be a good one to air out the house.
> 
> Love the pictures of the kids - Quinn is adorable as is Serena and all of our KTP nieces and nephews.
> 
> DGD got her face painted at a summer festival -- she loves to use my "pretend" make up (puffs and brushes) so I'm sure she had a great time and probably wouldn't let Mom wash it off.
> 
> DD#2 and grandson are due any minute -- have to get dressed!
> 
> Love to all.


Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, hugs from me for your Mother's Day. I am sorry it wasn't as good as it should have been, but you did get a few words from your grandson, and your daughter. Hope you manage to keep warm and that Ringo behaves himself.


Yes, I must remember the little boy- I think Mum is over-scrupulous with controlling the free phone number I bought- DGD is 11 going on 15, and often has no time for nanaj- but we had a good talk about horse riding a week ago- she has outgrown her pony, and must now learn to ride a horse. She is missing the idea of her pony, even though as learner's ponies will she had bad ways- but you bond with a horse (or pony) in a very special way- and I was able to tell her of Sammy- a half Shetland pony/ half horse that I had riden one summer- Sammy was very bad tempered if one rode him too close to the other horses/ponies, and I listened and never took Sammy out of his comfort zone and at the Gymkhana Sammy baulked only at the down hill jump- (almost unseated me! ) but cleared everything else- which was almost unheard of- he did the round out of gratitude I am sure!

Edit: Ringo is a very good boy- who knows his place is to look after the house while I am out- one of the reasons why I feed him so early, and the rest of the time he keeps an eye on his Mum- he comes with kisses when I am weepy.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a great picture of Ringo. He seems very content to sit in your chair.


The one he loves best is my spot on the sofa! Which in summer is my best place to knit- but now with winter coming I have the comfy chair, which gives me more support for my back- and is better for getting up out of- while he has the footstool!


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


Yay!! Glad to hear she realizes and acknowledges you being there for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Happy Mothers Day.
> Sugar, so happy your DD acknowledged your support.
> Julie, I'm sorry for your pain. Glad you have Ringo.
> Caren Happy Birthday.
> Love the christening gown, Shirleys sweater, and Barbie clothes.
> It's almost eight o'clock and I have to run. Two of my AA babies are celebrating today, 4 and 33 years.


It does make a big difference having a dog you trust- as I do with Ringo- he is proving such a good boy- and growing up, now he is on his own. With Rufus around he was all dog! I am sure Maya knows a lot of your secrets too, Joy!


----------



## NanaCaren

Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So good to hear from you. Have held you close to my heart as you've been going through so much. I've thought myself that IF I outlive my DH I will most definitely have an auction company come in. House will be too big for me and all the tools DH has. Hope things get settled soon for you and that you will be around family soon. You have been missed here.



budasha said:


> Hi everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on. Have missed you all. Sending prayers to all those in need and belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed since January.
> 
> Sam, you must spend so much time researching all these recipes. I don't know how you find the time but thank you for doing it.
> 
> I'm finally getting myself organized and am trying to declutter the house. I had no idea we had become such hoarders. I am planning to sell it so that I can move closer to my family in the Welland area. I have no relatives where I now live so it doesn't make sense to stay. My DH has so many tools and stuff, I don't know where to start. I think I'll just have to call an auction house and ask them to take it all. I'm hoping that whoever buys the house will also buy some of the furniture. The less I have to move, the better.
> 
> I spent a week with my brother and SIL in Las Vegas. Had never been there before. We had a great time but it was too hectic for me. I'm glad I went, but don't think I will go back. Unfortunately, none of the stars were there...they'd either just finished or were just going to come...but I did hear after we came home that Ben Affleck was at the Hard Rock Café and was asked to leave because he was such a good poker player. Guess they don't want too many winners around. They would have loved me...I never win.
> 
> NOw that I'm back, I'll try to get on more often. Nice to be back.
> 
> P.S. Happy Mother's Day to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to you Julie --- We're having a very pleasant sunny day -- not into any summer heat yet so the day will be a good one to air out the house.
> ...
> 
> DD#2 and grandson are due any minute -- have to get dressed!
> 
> Love to all.


Hope you are having a wonderful Sunday with the family! It is hard when you are down to one child only. But God blessed me with a granddaughter and a grandson, so I must not forget that! I am wrapped up in my grey Guernsey and fingerless mittens now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: I think she has her nerve asking for the baby without mom, seems a little strange.


But not unexpected, given earlier comments about having Serena for extended times without DD.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable --- I cry when my food is late also. Picture of DGD --


agnescr said:


> Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

I STILL haven't even started that shawl! LOL. One of these days......



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks to all of you for your words of encouragement - I have plenty of projects to take with me at a moments notice - all no brainer types - my one project that requires concentration is the Blue Angel Shawl - I have finished chart 1 and was ready to proceed a couple of months ago and I just could get the directions to make any sense. I may drag it out and give it another look tomorrow. I'd really like to finish it before it hits the 1 year mark which is in July!!! Today is breezy and warm - I am going to do some work outside today - ttyl


----------



## Gweniepooh

1. I LOVE the sweater design.
2. Shoulders do look a little large BUT it still looks nice on you. It's whether or not you are comfortable in it.



Designer1234 said:


> Here is the sweater on me -- I am so much smaller across the top and I feel as if I am floating in it -- not sure whether I want to wear it. Silly isn't it when you get an idea in your head what looks good and what doesnt. Honest opinions please! It would have been better if I had done a tighter seed stitch and reduced the stitches around the bottom by about 20 - I is bigger than I planned. anyway, here it is.


----------



## Pup lover

The barbie clothes are wonderful and the christening gowns gorgeous!

Shirley your works are fabulous as always!

Rookie my fajitas are not smelling like yours. I used the taste if home receipe as ut siunded most like yours didnt have orange marmalade used peach preserves instead. Going to deliver hanging flowers baskets to our moms. The boys sent me an arrangement on Friday. We have a clog in a drain where the washer goes. Discovered it as it was flooding the laundry room. Thankfully it has a concrete floor. Needless to say DH isnt pleasant company at the moment. Anyone watching Orphan Black on the BBC? I am enjoying it


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy mothers day to all.
> Puplover, congrats to your husband on his achievement, he will breathe a sigh of relief to have some free time now, so hard to get all the studying done when working fulltime.
> 
> Shirley, great painting & cute photo of Haley, your little princess., they sure love to dress up at that age.
> 
> Julie, sorry your family is not giving you the appreciation y ou deserve. Glad you have Ringo as he certainly appreciates your attentions.
> Another grey mo rning here, I hope to get out & work in the flower beds later. I am so sick of it being cold.


It is hard when you are down to one child only- and she can be very unbending at times- expects perfection of herself- as does hubby- who expects household perfection too- good thing he is now the 'house husband'. The last hug I had from her- she would have been about 12- before she went to the foster family that she fell in love with, at about age 13. Ringo is such a good boy- I hope to have him around a good few more years!

How long is your growing season normally- it seems to be off to a very shaky start!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love it --- I think I recognize a "stress release ball" and plenty of other knitting notions -- the kids' faces are adorable. Is that someone's prom dress hanging on the door?



NanaCaren said:


> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The treat is not mine it is the oldest daughter's. Her boys are later risers so they did the next best thing
> 
> Well, phooey....I thought you'd said it was your treat to have breakfast/dinner in bed.
> HOpe they're treating you good for Mothers Day.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, thank you so much for that barrel of hugs- they were sore needed- Yes our Mothers' Day was this Sunday, now gone past. I did get a rose buttonhole at church, and lots of kisses, which was nice- it just was not the hug I wanted- but Bronwen does not do hugs- that was her big sister- Mwyffanwy was so much more a generous soul- and I do miss her so- she would have been 42 on the 23rd of this month. She vowed and declared she would not look after me in my old age- but put me in a home- but I don't think she realised how very not there it was going to be. We found out recently that the man involved was a confirmed bigamist, several times over, and worse. He has done 5 years in gaol in Britain, and is now facing the music in the States. Does not bring back my girl- but how very sad that she was taken in by such a con artist.


I'm so sorry you were not treated well for Mothers Day. I'm sending you belated hugs and best wishes.
You're always in my heart even though I might not mention it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


What a lovely baby he is! Late for the meal- with stomach pangs is very understandable!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sorry that it's so cold there already, but glad you have the Guernsey to keep you warm...hope the hot water bottle helps.

It's always good to count the blessings...and hope you'll have many more fun conversations with the grandkids.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful Sunday with the family! It is hard when you are down to one child only. But God blessed me with a granddaughter and a grandson, so I must not forget that! I am wrapped up in my grey Guernsey and fingerless mittens now.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


Knowing your children's gifts at times does that mean it is a REAL car?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider! I started to ask how you were? and then realised I had not taken in what you wrote- it is a very weepy night, with my girl's Birthdate coming up. I guess I am feeling a bit sorry for myself. Time to boil the kettle and make a hot water bottle because I am a bit chilled sitting here- at the computer desk. The barometer reads showery becoming sunny- not the forecast I had heard but that was on Friday.
> 
> Edit: What would I do without my dog!


Our furbabies are wonderful...they ask for so little and give unconditional love. I don't want to think about being without my BJ but she's almost 12 yrs old so I'm enjoying every moment I have with her. She loves to snuggle with me at night while we sleep. Even though cats are really nocturnal, she's good about being a good bed mate. And doesn't keep me awake.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for her and DD should be invited to go where-ever Serena is invited to go...shame on BF and other grandmother for not pitching in financially.


SugarSugar, perhaps your DD will realize with time what a loser her bf seems to be and get rid of him even though he is the baby's biological father. Shame he isn't sharing any of the financial burden. 
Hugs to the 3 of you,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll find the recipe I used and post it --- Carol was looking for it too. I'll also post what I did differently as you've figured out, recipes are only "suggestions" for me. We've now eaten all the leftovers (although still have some wine left) and it will be time to cook again -- looking at ranges tomorrow night.



Pup lover said:


> The barbie clothes are wonderful and the christening gowns gorgeous!
> 
> Shirley your works are fabulous as always!
> 
> Rookie my fajitas are not smelling like yours. I used the taste if home receipe as ut siunded most like yours didnt have orange marmalade used peach preserves instead. Going to deliver hanging flowers baskets to our moms. The boys sent me an arrangement on Friday. We have a clog in a drain where the washer goes. Discovered it as it was flooding the laundry room. Thankfully it has a concrete floor. Needless to say DH isnt pleasant company at the moment. Anyone watching Orphan Black on the BBC? I am enjoying it


----------



## Gweniepooh

wonderful photo!


sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


Oh, Agnes...what a cutie he is. He and Luke both seem to be such happy boys!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry you were not treated well for Mothers Day. I'm sending you belated hugs and best wishes.
> You're always in my heart even though I might not mention it.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks, June! we have not been online at the same time much. lately- but I am guilty too, of not always responding to your posts- there have been some lovely shots of the Chincoteague ponies, for instance. Plus I have been busy with the Workshop.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The one he loves best is my spot on the sofa! Which in summer is my best place to knit- but now with winter coming I have the comfy chair, which gives me more support for my back- and is better for getting up out of- while he has the footstool!


If Ringo is like my cat, BJ, we have a special bond because for 6 years we didn't have to share each other with others. We only had each other for company unless I went out. I jokingly say when she was 6 months old, she rode 'shotgun' when I drove from Texas to relocate back to Virginia. She was very good for those 2 1/2 days riding.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


Wow! Love your loot! The kids look so happy!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry that it's so cold there already, but glad you have the Guernsey to keep you warm...hope the hot water bottle helps.
> 
> It's always good to count the blessings...and hope you'll have many more fun conversations with the grandkids.


You would laugh Rookie compared with the winter you have just come through- it is 60degrees F inside about 16C on the other thermometer- and 10 C outside (that is about 50F) But in defence of my feeling chilly it is a damp cold- the humidity outside is 79%.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable --- I cry when my food is late also. Picture of DGD --


She is so cute...I love her face paint! She looks so very happy!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Our furbabies are wonderful...they ask for so little and give unconditional love. I don't want to think about being without my BJ but she's almost 12 yrs old so I'm enjoying every moment I have with her. She loves to snuggle with me at night while we sleep. Even though cats are really nocturnal, she's good about being a good bed mate. And doesn't keep me awake.
> Junek


Ringo loves to snuggle up when I am lying down- he is dreaming right now- because his tail was wagging. And his paws are quivering ! Will you feel able to have another kitten when BJ crosses the Rainbow Bridge- or will that be out of the question?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, June! we have not been online at the same time much. lately- but I am guilty too, of not always responding to your posts- there have been some lovely shots of the Chincoteague ponies, for instance. Plus I have been busy with the Workshop.


I know how busy the workshop must keep you. I'll have to find the picture my sister posted of the Groom Swan right at her garage door...he's so tame. And when she and her DH came home yesterday, he opened the garage door with the remote and before he could drive in, 3 ducks came in looking for their 'corn stash'. She said they followed her around her yard like puppies. I jokingly told her she was running "Keen's Kountry Kitchen" for all the feathered friends.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll find the recipe I used and post it --- Carol was looking for it too. I'll also post what I did differently as you've figured out, recipes are only "suggestions" for me. We've now eaten all the leftovers (although still have some wine left) and it will be time to cook again -- looking at ranges tomorrow night.


I do hope you manage to find THE range, that will suit all your needs!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo loves to snuggle up when I am lying down- he is dreaming right now- because his tail was wagging. And his paws are quivering ! Will you feel able to have another kitten when BJ crosses the Rainbow Bridge- or will that be out of the question?


No, definitely will get another kitten. Can't imagine being without one. We'd have a dog but neither of us are able to walk one and, of course, here in the city, there's a leash law. Living in an apartment, there's no yard for them to run free so it wouldn't really be fair to a dog. Cats are much more sedentary and really independent if you just feed them and clean their pan once in a while!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> If Ringo is like my cat, BJ, we have a special bond because for 6 years we didn't have to share each other with others. We only had each other for company unless I went out. I jokingly say when she was 6 months old, she rode 'shotgun' when I drove from Texas to relocate back to Virginia. She was very good for those 2 1/2 days riding.
> Junek


I had a Tortoiseshell cat who 'rode shotgun' with me through a hitch-hiking trip down the South Island- through to Queenstown the tourist mecca- Thistle stayed at that point with my potter friend Pamela but up a chimney- while I was away about 4 days walking the Routeburn Track- in borrowed boots- something one is always told never to do- but I got away with it- without enormous blisters, and the Pass is a fantastic one- down to the Humboldt Range, and views out almost to the West Coast- it was the old route for Southern Maori seeking some of the finest Greenstone. But has taken many a life- where people don't respect the warnings. You are not supposed to walk it on your own either- but I clocked in and out again with the Rangers so there were no search parties on my behalf. Thistle deigned to come down the chimney when I returned- and then had to endure the hitched rides back to Christchurch- in her wicker basket- but we got there- sadly I had to have her put to sleep because her kidneys failed, after a couple of nights away on a Marae visit- don't recall what we would have done with the dog- we had Jumbo at the time- a Pembroke Corgi.


----------



## jknappva

For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I know how busy the workshop must keep you. I'll have to find the picture my sister posted of the Groom Swan right at her garage door...he's so tame. And when she and her DH came home yesterday, he opened the garage door with the remote and before he could drive in, 3 ducks came in looking for their 'corn stash'. She said they followed her around her yard like puppies. I jokingly told her she was running "Keen's Kountry Kitchen" for all the feathered friends.
> Junek


Oh thank you June- for the giggle- I can hear next door off to work- it is just gone 5 am. , here- and I must check how my bread is rising- it will be slow because of the cold!


----------



## HandyFamily

Here are the flowers I made:


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is so adorable. Loved the other picture too.


agnescr said:


> Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW and a new car too! What kind of car? You certainly deserve every gift; such a good mom and grandmother!


NanaCaren said:



> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
> And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
> The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
> Junek


Lovely pictures as always. That black swan is certainly a handsome fella!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> No, definitely will get another kitten. Can't imagine being without one. We'd have a dog but neither of us are able to walk one and, of course, here in the city, there's a leash law. Living in an apartment, there's no yard for them to run free so it wouldn't really be fair to a dog. Cats are much more sedentary and really independent if you just feed them and clean their pan once in a while!
> Junek


I am so glad to hear that- little kittens are so endearing- a lot of fun- and sometimes damage to things like net curtains- but they are only things and utterly replaceable!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Mother's Day to everyone...even you Sam! I am doing the happy dance! Yesterday I got a new embroidery program!
Remember I lost my dongle and haven't been able to do any embroidery for what seems forever. Well, a the shop owner said to me Good things happen to those that wait...the program I HAD would not have worked on my Mac and so I would have had to get a new program any way AND it was HALF OFF ON SALE!!!!
DH saif to go ahead and get it.  It is even a better program too. I can take photos and convert them to embroidery!!!! I am learning the software and will soon put it to the test. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
> And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
> The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
> Junek


I read Misty of Chincoteague as an adult- almost certainly because I read whatever Mwyffanwy was reading- learned a lot about the teenagers and pre-teens of her generation! 
Miffy was really into anything 'horsey'.
Your sister has such fun with her camera- how many sd cards does she keep?


----------



## Gweniepooh

QUESTION : For those of you that post animated pictures (not videos) how do you do it?


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Here are the flowers I made:


Now I know these are embedded and will repost- and I thought what the heck- it is great to have you with us Kati!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone...even you Sam! I am doing the happy dance! Yesterday I got a new embroidery program!
> Remember I lost my dongle and haven't been able to do any embroidery for what seems forever. Well, a the shop owner said to me Good things happen to those that wait...the program I HAD would not have worked on my Mac and so I would have had to get a new program any way AND it was HALF OFF ON SALE!!!!
> DH saif to go ahead and get it.  It is even a better program too. I can take photos and convert them to embroidery!!!! I am learning the software and will soon put it to the test. Can you tell I'm excited?


Wowie! sorry about the bungled phone call- I was trying to wish you a happy day for Mother's Day!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off for awhile to enjoy kids and new toy......


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW and a new car too! What kind of car? You certainly deserve every gift; such a good mom and grandmother!


It is orange and the boys have been driving it around the table. :mrgreen: :roll: just a toy, but am looking into a car for the teens to drive around.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> QUESTION : For those of you that post animated pictures (not videos) how do you do it?


I drag them to my desk top, most everything I post it from the desktop.


----------



## NanaCaren

Ryan broke a glass...
Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry. 
Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't. 
Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


Oh dear oh deary me! I needed that giggle! Thanks Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear oh deary me! I needed that giggle! Thanks Caren!


You are most welcome :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Knowing your children's gifts at times does that mean it is a REAL car?


No, it is a toy car. Someone always gets a toy car for a birthday or special occasion.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> can't you use the splatter guard in the oven? --- sam


~~~My thought, too. Also, if you cook the bacon slowly - lower temp - it really doesn't splatter, as far as I can tell.
boy, it really does smell great! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh --- to have a recording of that one....I can only imagine the look of seriousness on his face as he was talking to you!



NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> No, it is a toy car. Someone always gets a toy car for a birthday or special occasion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


How lovely!! A picture to treasure always.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh --- to have a recording of that one....I can only imagine the look of seriousness on his face as he was talking to you!


It would have been something else I was laughing so hard I couldn't even tell people what I was laughing at.


----------



## patocenizo

And to you as well.


agnescr said:


> Wishing all who are celebrating Mother's Day a very happy time


----------



## HandyFamily

Gweniepooh said:


> QUESTION : For those of you that post animated pictures (not videos) how do you do it?


If you want to post an animated .gif, you link it like a normal picture 
[ img ]my_animated_gif.gif [ /img ]

just get rid of all the blank spaces, they are there only to make the content displayable - as in tags as text.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear oh deary me! I needed that giggle! Thanks Caren!


Ok, I admit, I'm stupid... I didn't understand the joke - help, please?

And... thanks so, so much for the nice words...


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a perfect way to spend the day!! Best wishes for a great day to one of the best Mom and Grandmom I know.


Awww thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, I admit, I'm stupid... I didn't understand the joke - help, please?
> 
> And... thanks so, so much for the nice words...


for 'boobs' read 'tubes' Tied as a contraceptive means!

Boobs, is a slang word for your bosom!


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
> And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
> The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
> Junek


Great photos...


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear oh deary me! I needed that giggle! Thanks Caren!


the mind boggles at the way kids minds work


----------



## sassafras123

Well got birthday cake to meeting safely! Michele, daughter of my heart, who celebrated 4 years bought me an orchid for mothers day. Talked to my son. Older DD called but missed the call will call her back shortly.
Julie, yes Maya knows my secrets and heartaches. I am totally exhausted after only picking up cake and going to meeting. Took Maya out afterward but couldn't walk her. Too tired and fierce wind. This exhaustion is not normal and I do not do exhaustion well. Hope it is only UTI and I can start antibiotics tomorrow. I haven't had energy since workshop and I have been home six days. Don't know if it is fm from howling wind, UTI or ulcerative colitis, though it doesn't feel like that.
Love pics of DGS black swan and knitted flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Well got birthday cake to meeting safely! Michele, daughter of my heart, who celebrated 4 years bought me an orchid for mothers day. Talked to my son. Older DD called but missed the call will call her back shortly.
> Julie, yes Maya knows my secrets and heartaches. I am totally exhausted after only picking up cake and going to meeting. Took Maya out afterward but couldn't walk her. Too tired and fierce wind. This exhaustion is not normal and I do not do exhaustion well. Hope it is only UTI and I can start antibiotics tomorrow. I haven't had energy since workshop and I have been home six days. Don't know if it is fm from howling wind, UTI or ulcerative colitis, though it doesn't feel like that.
> Love pics of DGS black swan and knitted flowers.


Dear Joy- hope this latest set back physically is short lived!
Dogs are such good confidants! there is no possibility of their accidentally spreading what you meant to keep secret!


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.


Many many Congratulations to your Husband! What an accomplishment - I know what he has done -- Pat came back from NewZealand with a wife and 3 kids and went to school, and was in the top of his class -at age 41 after not finishing highschool. So stressful on him -- I admire your husband and I hope you will tell him that he deserves a medal - I can't give him a medal but I can send him congratulations!


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> for 'boobs' read 'tubes' Tied as a contraceptive means!
> 
> Boobs, is a slang word for your bosom!


Aaaaaaaaaaaa...
I get it now - so that's why children can't be replaced....


----------



## pacer

Puplover....So happy that DH is finished with his schooling. What an honor to have done so well. I hope he gets a job in his field of study soon. Best wishes on unclogging the drain.

Caren...Good thing I was not eating or drinking anything when I read that post. I hope your day continues to be filled with so many blessings.

Rookie...DGD is adorable. I know you can't wait to see her again and sneak in all those hugs and kisses. Good luck with finding the stove of your choice. I hope DH enjoyed the leftovers as much as we enjoyed the meals.

Happy Mother's day to everyone.


----------



## iamsam

it is a beautiful gown melyn - love in every stitch I imagine. it would be difficult to get what it is worth - I don't think people who do not knit know the value in time and money of hand knit items. --- sam



melyn said:


> its the second time i have knitted the gown, don,t know why I wanted to knit it again and goodness knows what I am going to dio with it. The original one is going to my eldest son as his children are the only ones that wore it and he is the only one that has been confirmed and believes in the church, my other 2 kids say they are atheists although they did have their kids christened but not until they were too old to wear the gown. The lady who owns the local woolshop where I bought the yarn said I aught to sell it if noone in the family is going to wear it. lyn


----------



## jknappva

HandyFamily said:


> Here are the flowers I made:
> 
> They're lovely and very original.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear that- little kittens are so endearing- a lot of fun- and sometimes damage to things like net curtains- but they are only things and utterly replaceable!


Yes, they tend to jump and think later, if at all. BJ never tried to climb curtains but did manage to break a couple of slats of a blind trying to see through it. But at her age, those days are behind her.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

wonderful picture sugarsugar --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone...even you Sam! I am doing the happy dance! Yesterday I got a new embroidery program!
> Remember I lost my dongle and haven't been able to do any embroidery for what seems forever. Well, a the shop owner said to me Good things happen to those that wait...the program I HAD would not have worked on my Mac and so I would have had to get a new program any way AND it was HALF OFF ON SALE!!!!
> DH saif to go ahead and get it.  It is even a better program too. I can take photos and convert them to embroidery!!!! I am learning the software and will soon put it to the test. Can you tell I'm excited?


What a wonderful Mothers Day gift to yourself. I don't blame you for being excited.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I read Misty of Chincoteague as an adult- almost certainly because I read whatever Mwyffanwy was reading- learned a lot about the teenagers and pre-teens of her generation!
> Miffy was really into anything 'horsey'.
> Your sister has such fun with her camera- how many sd cards does she keep?


I really don't know. But I think she transfers all of the pictures she's pleased with to the computer so I don't think she keeps any on the cards. I do know she has an external drive to back up her computer so she won't lose any pictures or anything she wants to keep. She has had a computer crash at their shop but they managed to get the important information. Now back-up is at least a monthly activity.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

and a well deserved gift - and I hope it is only upward for the two of you from now on. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely meal - and they didn't burn the bacon. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


Well, do you??? ROFL!!! Inquiring minds obviously want to know! I'm assuming he meant 'tubes'. But really shouldn't assume anything.
JUnek


----------



## iamsam

that was a little hula hoop. great cup of coffee. --- sam



melyn said:


> Didn't know the pattern had a name but they do remind me of horse shoes now you have mentioned it, I think I mite give it to my eldest granddaughter then there will be 2 going down the family 1 on the male side and 1 on the female, I have yet to get the lace for it, will still try tatting my own after all there is plenty of time as all my kids families are complete and the eldest grandchild is only 16 and will hopefully be a few years yet b4 I get any greats lyn x
> 
> here is a coffee pic I found on my facebook, its made by dropping hula hoops in the coffee so it said.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Many many Congratulations to your Husband! What an accomplishment - I know what he has done -- Pat came back from NewZealand with a wife and 3 kids and went to school, and was in the top of his class -at age 41 after not finishing highschool. So stressful on him -- I admire your husband and I hope you will tell him that he deserves a medal - I can't give him a medal but I can send him congratulations!


I so love your pictures of the Rockies since I live in the 'flatlands'! 
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Caren, Sorlena, and Little Madam! I hope your day is filled with love and joy!

Sandy, so happy about the insurance. I know that is a relief.

I dislike playing catch up, but this is the first time I have been able to get on. 34 pages! I have read 10.

Great weekend with my family. DS, BIL, and 2 GS came on Friday. One of their other sons and his family came over to eat dinner. DD and her BF came as well. I had ham, baked beans, mac and cheese, rolls, and brownies. I had ice cream and hot fudge for those that wanted it. So good! We ate a lot of leftovers the rest of the time. I kept the boys all day while DS and BIL went to watch 2 GD in a track meet. Then their older son and wife took them to the Ranger baseball game. They really had a good weekend. DD came and helped with the boys. They left around 2:00, and I have to say that my house is soooo quiet! My pups are exhausted! But, we all had a grand time. I can't wait until they come back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Had a very pleasant lunch with a couple friends, then went to favorite nursery/flower/plant store. I had asked them to get me another agastache plant as mine didn't make it thru winter and the hummers love it, also 4 of the "large red cherry" tomatoes. As I walked thru, noticed they had agastache so went to ask questions. No reason given as to why they hadn't called about the flower bush and they were NOT getting any more lrc tomatoes. Moderately ticked off. I spend quite a few bucks there each year and they've always been VERY good about getting things for me. Don't know what happened. OK, TY for letting me vent!

Came home and decided to frog the body of the shawl I've been working on, should have done body on a much larger needle, lace is like it should be but body isn't. Guess I tightened up. So cat and I will be doing this for a while.


----------



## pammie1234

I forgot to wish everyone a Happy Mother's Day! This is the first one since my mom died. I haven't been too sad, just remembering all of the wonderful times we had together.


----------



## AZ Sticks

A quick Happy Mother's Day to all that it applies- and a Happy Day to all the rest! I am having a lazy day and I think I will go back to page 16 and catch up on here for my next "project" of the day. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa...
> I get it now - so that's why children can't be replaced....


I suspect in this case, not!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

congratulations to dh - he is going to appreciate his education far more than the young ones. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Betty 400f° for about 20 to 30 minutes for the bacon.
> 
> Caren Happy Birthday!! Sounds like your having a great week, which you really deserve! Enjoy the new ride
> 
> Kaye thanks for sharing the hat pattern will be trying that one. 4 wheelers are scarey, glad you weren't hurt.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Little Madam
> 
> Happy Birthday Sorlenna, hope that you gave a fabulous day!
> 
> Spent all day yesterday outside weeding etc. Hope to get flowers planted today. I am pretty sore though. DH made steaks on the grill n shrimp for supper. Today we are having the pork fajitas and lebanese salad. I did add some tahini and other spices as I couldnt find the za atar. Im still debating throwing some black olives in as well.
> 
> Sandi hope that Mayo can get you guys in quickly and that Alan starts feeling better soon!! Make sure you take time for you. You can't take care Alan if you are sick. Surely some of those balls can sit for a while.
> 
> Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.
> 
> Off for more tea will try to check and again later.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## iamsam

no picture of the car - wonder if Heidi would buy me a car for father's day if I asked? rotflmao --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


----------



## iamsam

what super pictures - love the ducks and the black swan. --- sam --- I don't think I ever read misty of Chincoteague.



jknappva said:


> For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
> And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
> The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

they are quite lovely handyfamily - I have an idea everyone liked theirs. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Here are the flowers I made:


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa...
> I get it now - so that's why children can't be replaced....


Yes that is why children are so precious, it truly made my day.


----------



## iamsam

yeah gwen - anxious to see a picture done in embroidery. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone...even you Sam! I am doing the happy dance! Yesterday I got a new embroidery program!
> Remember I lost my dongle and haven't been able to do any embroidery for what seems forever. Well, a the shop owner said to me Good things happen to those that wait...the program I HAD would not have worked on my Mac and so I would have had to get a new program any way AND it was HALF OFF ON SALE!!!!
> DH saif to go ahead and get it.  It is even a better program too. I can take photos and convert them to embroidery!!!! I am learning the software and will soon put it to the test. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...Good thing I was not eating or drinking anything when I read that post. I hope your day continues to be filled with so many blessings.
> 
> It was very nice to have them here, they have all gone home now. Love having them here, the quiet when they have all gone is just a s nice.


----------



## iamsam

too funny caren --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


----------



## Aran

Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.

Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.

I met Sam for coffee & then supper at a fantastic restaurant in Bowling Green, OH called Naslada's Bistro. We had a great time just hanging out & knitting & chatting. I continue to mystify Sam, but then again, I mystify many of my good friends.

A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


----------



## iamsam

sending you mountains of healing energy joy - rest and get well. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well got birthday cake to meeting safely! Michele, daughter of my heart, who celebrated 4 years bought me an orchid for mothers day. Talked to my son. Older DD called but missed the call will call her back shortly.
> Julie, yes Maya knows my secrets and heartaches. I am totally exhausted after only picking up cake and going to meeting. Took Maya out afterward but couldn't walk her. Too tired and fierce wind. This exhaustion is not normal and I do not do exhaustion well. Hope it is only UTI and I can start antibiotics tomorrow. I haven't had energy since workshop and I have been home six days. Don't know if it is fm from howling wind, UTI or ulcerative colitis, though it doesn't feel like that.
> Love pics of DGS black swan and knitted flowers.


----------



## nittergma

Sassafras, take good care of yourself, I hope the tiredness goes away soon. And the wind! I now that can be tiring.


thewren said:


> sending you mountains of healing energy joy - rest and get well. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> too funny caren --- sam


It really was and poor Ryan had no idea what he had said that was so funny. I was laughing so hard,Chrissy came to the rescue and explained it in terms he would understand.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Aran said:


> Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.
> 
> I met Sam for coffee & then supper at a fantastic restaurant in Bowling Green, OH called Naslada's Bistro. We had a great time just hanging out & knitting & chatting. I continue to mystify Sam, but then again, I mystify many of my good friends.
> 
> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


Aran, just think-- if this romance progresses to marriage, the preacher would say, "Aran, do you take Erin---" That ought to make headlines in the local paper. And just treat each other as YOU want to be treated, always with respect. And keep communicating!


----------



## kehinkle

Evening all,

Just caught up from yesterday. After posting yesterday, slipped my shoes on and was getting ready to get out of the van when the company called me. Had a potential load for me. Wanted to know if I wanted it. Duh! Only 30 miles from it and it went over 500 to Tuscaloosa, AL. Small box but wasn't able to deliver till morning. Got a couple hours sleep waiting and then four more after. Went to a bbq place for lunch, ribs, pulled pork, baked beans and fried green tomatoes. Everything was good and had banana pudding for dessert. Hot down here so decided a hotel room would be nice. They have an outside pool so will go for a dip in a bit. Just chilling out now.

Loves the four generation pic. Have one with my grandmother, mom, my oldest child and myself. 

Happy day to all. Haven't heard from my kids except for on Facebook. Will call my mom in a few hours. Time difference as she's in AZ.

Off to go get my suit.

Have a great one,
Kathy


----------



## nittergma

Thanks for the opening and the recipes Sam. I'm reading backwards this time but I have more to catch up. I see several Birthdays, Hope they are/were good ones. Happy Mother's day to everyone. I had a nice visit from 2 of my sons and families and got some plants and flowers. Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Several shades of red and then one blond streak that she put in just for S*%& and giggles.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


----------



## AZ Sticks

What a great picture of all of you!!!! And perfect for Mother's Day!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh! My own Mother would have never suggested that she take one of my kids off without me when they were that young. This woman is very pushy- Good for Sarah. If she wants her friends to see Serena then she needs to make arrangements for Sarah to go with or have a meet up at her house or something.... I wouldn't let my little one go without me with anybody at this stage!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yea!!! for Sarah- Good Job on the thank you and flowers. Make sure you take a picture of the orchids!!


sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


----------



## AZ Sticks

very yummy!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Love the flowers Handyman!

To all the Mom's out there "Have a Happy Mother's Day".

I haven't read the post,sorry. I'm still working on putting the house together after having the house tiled and gotten rid of the carpeting,all I can say is it was a nightmare. We were going to do it in two sessions but the tilers had another idea and just started on the others rooms. I asked my husband what are they doing? but he said let them do it and get it over with. We were stuck in the bedroom for a seek with our poor dog Tony.

Thank you Sam our wonderful host. I need to get going, I wanted to pop in to let you all know I'm still around. Have a great day.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> too funny caren --- sam


I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.

Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today. 
Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids? 
Nana: No 7 is enough
Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> Love the flowers Handyman!
> 
> To all the Mom's out there "Have a Happy Mother's Day".
> 
> I haven't read the post,sorry. I'm still working on putting the house together after having the house tiled and gotten rid of the carpeting,all I can say is it was a nightmare. We were going to do it in two sessions but the tilers had another idea and just started on the others rooms. I asked my husband what are they doing? but he said let them do it and get it over with. We were stuck in the bedroom for a seek with our poor dog Tony.
> 
> Thank you Sam our wonderful host. I need to get going, I wanted to pop in to let you all know I'm still around. Have a great day.


Hello Lady how have you been?? and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!! Too you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope it all works out --- maybe we'll get to meet her at the KAP?



Kansas g-ma said:


> Aran, just think-- if this romance progresses to marriage, the preacher would say, "Aran, do you take Erin---" That ought to make headlines in the local paper. And just treat each other as YOU want to be treated, always with respect. And keep communicating!


----------



## pacer

Strawberry4u said:


> Love the flowers Handyman!
> 
> To all the Mom's out there "Have a Happy Mother's Day".
> 
> I haven't read the post,sorry. I'm still working on putting the house together after having the house tiled and gotten rid of the carpeting,all I can say is it was a nightmare. We were going to do it in two sessions but the tilers had another idea and just started on the others rooms. I asked my husband what are they doing? but he said let them do it and get it over with. We were stuck in the bedroom for a seek with our poor dog Tony.
> 
> Thank you Sam our wonderful host. I need to get going, I wanted to pop in to let you all know I'm still around. Have a great day.


What a way to get you in the bedroom! I do hope the tiled floors look beautiful and the hassles were worth it in the end.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like a great run....and yes, a hotel room in AL is a good idea this time of year. Enjoy the pool and hope you get another load back out once you've rested.



kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up from yesterday. After posting yesterday, slipped my shoes on and was getting ready to get out of the van when the company called me. Had a potential load for me. Wanted to know if I wanted it. Duh! Only 30 miles from it and it went over 500 to Tuscaloosa, AL. Small box but wasn't able to deliver till morning. Got a couple hours sleep waiting and then four more after. Went to a bbq place for lunch, ribs, pulled pork, baked beans and fried green tomatoes. Everything was good and had banana pudding for dessert. Hot down here so decided a hotel room would be nice. They have an outside pool so will go for a dip in a bit. Just chilling out now.
> 
> Loves the four generation pic. Have one with my grandmother, mom, my oldest child and myself.
> 
> Happy day to all. Haven't heard from my kids except for on Facebook. Will call my mom in a few hours. Time difference as she's in AZ.
> 
> Off to go get my suit.
> 
> Have a great one,
> Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

His work continues to astound me.



pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> very yummy!


Elishia said it was delicious and then she had a wonderful breakfast as well. I will ask her for the receipt for this one as she are them for the boys.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you....it's always disruptive when others are working in your house, but you were really relegated to a small portion of the house!! I want to redo the living room and dining room and get rid of the carpet in there---but DH wants to put in new carpet---we're kind of at a stalemate right now. Not sure if I would put in tile or hard wood --- probably hard wood.



Strawberry4u said:


> Love the flowers Handyman!
> 
> To all the Mom's out there "Have a Happy Mother's Day".
> 
> I haven't read the post,sorry. I'm still working on putting the house together after having the house tiled and gotten rid of the carpeting,all I can say is it was a nightmare. We were going to do it in two sessions but the tilers had another idea and just started on the others rooms. I asked my husband what are they doing? but he said let them do it and get it over with. We were stuck in the bedroom for a seek with our poor dog Tony.
> 
> Thank you Sam our wonderful host. I need to get going, I wanted to pop in to let you all know I'm still around. Have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's really hard for kids to believe their parents (or any adults) were ever kids. He has a very inquisitive mind and it will take him far -- in his imagination and in his real life!



NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well you are no help!! lol !


Gweniepooh said:


> I STILL haven't even started that shawl! LOL. One of these days......


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> what super pictures - love the ducks and the black swan. --- sam --- I don't think I ever read misty of Chincoteague.


I never read it either, Sam. But I sure appreciated all the pictures of the ponies my sister sent me!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.
> 
> I met Sam for coffee & then supper at a fantastic restaurant in Bowling Green, OH called Naslada's Bistro. We had a great time just hanging out & knitting & chatting. I continue to mystify Sam, but then again, I mystify many of my good friends.
> 
> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


I hope you and Erin have a long and wonderful relationship. Life's too short not to go for it!!
I'm glad Pixie is doiing so well. I'm sorry to hear about Dick's set back. I hope the dr's can find the true problem and it's treatable.
Sounds like you and Sam had a great time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It really was and poor Ryan had no idea what he had said that was so funny. I was laughing so hard,Chrissy came to the rescue and explained it in terms he would understand.


Sometimes I'm laughing so hard at something that my daughter will come from the other room thinking I'm crying or choking or something!! I'm surprised Chrissy could explain it without laughing as hard as you did!!
junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up from yesterday. After posting yesterday, slipped my shoes on and was getting ready to get out of the van when the company called me. Had a potential load for me. Wanted to know if I wanted it. Duh! Only 30 miles from it and it went over 500 to Tuscaloosa, AL. Small box but wasn't able to deliver till morning. Got a couple hours sleep waiting and then four more after. Went to a bbq place for lunch, ribs, pulled pork, baked beans and fried green tomatoes. Everything was good and had banana pudding for dessert. Hot down here so decided a hotel room would be nice. They have an outside pool so will go for a dip in a bit. Just chilling out now.
> 
> Loves the four generation pic. Have one with my grandmother, mom, my oldest child and myself.
> 
> Happy day to all. Haven't heard from my kids except for on Facebook. Will call my mom in a few hours. Time difference as she's in AZ.
> 
> Off to go get my suit.
> 
> Have a great one,
> Kathy


Enjoy that air conditioning and the pool. So glad to hear you got a load.
And hope you had a good Mothers Day even though it was a working day for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


What a lovely art piece. Matthew is so talented!! I'm so glad he shares his beautiful art with us.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Love the flowers Handyman!
> 
> To all the Mom's out there "Have a Happy Mother's Day".
> 
> I haven't read the post,sorry. I'm still working on putting the house together after having the house tiled and gotten rid of the carpeting,all I can say is it was a nightmare. We were going to do it in two sessions but the tilers had another idea and just started on the others rooms. I asked my husband what are they doing? but he said let them do it and get it over with. We were stuck in the bedroom for a seek with our poor dog Tony.
> 
> Thank you Sam our wonderful host. I need to get going, I wanted to pop in to let you all know I'm still around. Have a great day.


Hope you've had a great Mothers Day. How is the back? Are you feeling better? Glad to see you visiting with us!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh please tell me you are writing these down somewhere!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


Well, he's slowly working his way to the almost right answer!!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

My Dear Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
I just wrote you a long post and lost it so hope I can remember everyone.
KATHY, your little sweater is just precious. It is such a cheerful color and you knit so evenly. When I get to be a big girl I am gonna do that.
AGNES, little Quin is just a little doll. Dont think he is going to be a couch potato. Dont you all wish we had had all the contraptions young mothers have to help them nowadays.
MELYN, your Christening gown is breathtakingly beautiful. You are definitely another advanced knitter / 
DAWN, thanks for the bacon advice. Please tell your DH congratulations. It is quite an accomplishment for one to go through nurses training with a family and job. He has achieved his goal and with honors. I know he is a compassionate man, so he will be a wonderful nurse. I was an RN and know what one has to do to become one. I am so proud of him..!
SAM, so glad you got to spend some quality time with Aran. Hope Hiedi has had a good Mothers Day.
Marilyn, so good to hear from you
Continued prayers for those in need.
I went to SS alone today. Jim was unable to go so I left afterwards and picked up a special lunch for him and I. We had a couple from church come yesterday and cut up the tree trunk in the front yard and haul 
Angies Doctors are talking about letting her drive. She said if they do, David is going to have a hand operated device installed for the brakes. It can always be removed later. This will do a lot for her spirits to be a little more independent. I will, of coarse, ride with her to watch over her.
I am going to start a dishcloth tonight. I need some and I am waiting on Allysons Sock Yarn to get here. She is tall and wears a size 11 shoe, so it will take a hank a leg. She wants it midcalf and she is 13 ½ to the floor AND she wants the mock cable pattern. I messed up my one hank she bought last time by trying to split it (dont know why I even tried since it is solid red). I ordered Cascade Heritage Fingering and used a size 1 needle. I got all the way to the ankle and it was just too snug. She is 10 in the ankle and 9 1/2' in the foot. I get 9 sts to the inch, 8 with a size 2, and 1 ½ with a 1 ½. I am going to use a size 2 this time. 
I did not purchase the Medeline Tosh Blue Jean yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool as I couldnt feel it (dont really know what I would be feeling for! LOL! I will save my money and visit the two LYS in July when we go with Allyson to take Carley to Volleyball Camp. We will stay in motel room and they will take me to both places.
I am going to close my book now. I Love You All To The Moon and BackBetty


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> What a lovely art piece. Matthew is so talented!! I'm so glad he shares his beautiful art with us.
> Junek


That is the first plaster piece that I have ever seen him do. It turned out very well. He did warn me to not hang it by the hook as he did not feel that it was as secure as he hoped. He suggests that I get a desktop picture holder to display it. I think it is a great suggestion.


----------



## martina

Just back from dinner with younger son, his husband and his mother in law and father in law. They arrived at about 4.30 and we went down the road for dinner to their hotel. They are only here till tomorrow afternoon for the funeral of father in law's step father's second wife. Then they have to be back in London by 6 tomorrow for a meeting. I am going up there on the 21st for the planned birthday party so we will be meeting up again then. 
It was good to catch up even though the circumstances aren't the best. 
Great art work from children for Mother's Day. Glad you are having a good relationship with someone, Aran. 
To all with good news my best wishes, and prayers for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :roll: love it!


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> Many many Congratulations to your Husband! What an accomplishment - I know what he has done -- Pat came back from NewZealand with a wife and 3 kids and went to school, and was in the top of his class -at age 41 after not finishing highschool. So stressful on him -- I admire your husband and I hope you will tell him that he deserves a medal - I can't give him a medal but I can send him congratulations!


DH did not finish high school either, git marrued and had a kid at 16 got his GED and is graduating college at 52. Says he will probably go back and get his bachelor's but in a year or two.


----------



## sassafras123

Kehinklw, glad you treated yourself to motel room. Enjoy the cool and the pool.
Aran, jealous you and Sam can meet up. If you and Erin remain open and honest it can continue as a friendship even after romance.
Miss Jynx and Daralene. Anyone know where they are at?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Best of everything with the new move on the relationship.


Aran said:


> Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.
> 
> I met Sam for coffee & then supper at a fantastic restaurant in Bowling Green, OH called Naslada's Bistro. We had a great time just hanging out & knitting & chatting. I continue to mystify Sam, but then again, I mystify many of my good friends.
> 
> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


OH My goodness! That is one beautiful piece! What talent Matthew has! TY for sharing-- I so enjoy looking at good art.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up from yesterday. After posting yesterday, slipped my shoes on and was getting ready to get out of the van when the company called me. Had a potential load for me. Wanted to know if I wanted it. Duh! Only 30 miles from it and it went over 500 to Tuscaloosa, AL. Small box but wasn't able to deliver till morning. Got a couple hours sleep waiting and then four more after. Went to a bbq place for lunch, ribs, pulled pork, baked beans and fried green tomatoes. Everything was good and had banana pudding for dessert. Hot down here so decided a hotel room would be nice. They have an outside pool so will go for a dip in a bit. Just chilling out now.
> 
> Loves the four generation pic. Have one with my grandmother, mom, my oldest child and myself.
> 
> Happy day to all. Haven't heard from my kids except for on Facebook. Will call my mom in a few hours. Time difference as she's in AZ.
> 
> Off to go get my suit.
> 
> Have a great one,
> Kathy


So good you got a "load", even if only one small box. A swim sounds really good.

We are in storm country again. Last time we got nothing, hope we avoid the hail now. Wind has been awful. Beating my iris to bits.


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy glad you finally got a load, enjoy the pool.

Pacer Matthew did great with the plaster piece. So happy he is into trying new ways to express himself.

Thankfully I was on the last load if kaundry. DH got it slowly draining so I could finish. He will work on it more this week. I had to let it empty till the sink next to it filled up, a bathroom sized sink not utility, then shut it off and wait for the sink to drain then start it again had to do that four times till it was empty enough to let it go and spin out. Kitchen sink drains into the same pipe and now of course its running slow too.

Fajitas are ok, something is missing. Needs more chipolte, and something. Got a storm going here air us on very humid sposed to be tomorrow also and almost 90 then in the 60s for the rest of the week with a chance of rain every day.

Prayers n hugs iff to knit n watch tv


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you....it's always disruptive when others are working in your house, but you were really relegated to a small portion of the house!! I want to redo the living room and dining room and get rid of the carpet in there---but DH wants to put in new carpet---we're kind of at a stalemate right now. Not sure if I would put in tile or hard wood --- probably hard wood.


My daughter loves hardwood, keeps after me to get rid of carpet (hw under it, not sure of condition). The old hw was a mess to keep up but newer stuff can be nice. However, I will NOT get rid of carpet-- told her if I fall I don't want to fall on hardwood and she shut up.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> Nice to hear from you again, Liz.


Glad to be back. Have missed all of you.


----------



## cmaliza

Sandy said:


> Here is a card for all the Mothers on Mother's Day!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4856727328239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


~~~Thank you, Sandy! I love her cards. How did you get it posted here? I have wanted to do that, but don't know how to post it.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> As I had feared, this is the only card I have received, so very many thanks, Sandy!!!


~~~Don't forget all the KTP Mother's Day wishes for all the moms, aunts, G'mas, and all of us to remember our own moms....you have NOT been forgotten!


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a long, sad story, Liz, I have not heard from Fale in more than six months- not his fault I am sure. I am planning on going to Australia in October, for three weeks- hopefully enough time to get some sort of mediation set up. Lupe, as always is the biggest problem.


I'm so sorry to hear that, Julie. It just seems that you never connect with Fale because of Lupe. Hopefully, you can work things out in October.


----------



## budasha

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear friend! I am so glad to see you back with us. I can imagine it is a very hard time for you. You are in our thoughts. Please join us as often as you can. This place is a soft place to land for each and every one of us. Shirley


Your work is always so beautiful and a pleasure to look at.


----------



## budasha

angelam said:


> Good to see you back Budasha. As you say - one day at a time. Take things easy. x


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very awesome......such talent.


pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


----------



## pacer

sassafras123 said:


> Kehinklw, glad you treated yourself to motel room. Enjoy the cool and the pool.
> Aran, jealous you and Sam can meet up. If you and Erin remain open and honest it can continue as a friendship even after romance.
> Miss Jynx and Daralene. Anyone know where they are at?


Daralene's DH is off for the summer so she will probably be hit or miss for awhile so she can spend time with him. Didn't Jynx have some out of town volleyball stuff with GD?


----------



## Gweniepooh

pacer said:


> What a way to get you in the bedroom! I do hope the tiled floors look beautiful and the hassles were worth it in the end.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Kathy glad you finally got a load, enjoy the pool.
> 
> Pacer Matthew did great with the plaster piece. So happy he is into trying new ways to express himself.
> 
> Thankfully I was on the last load if kaundry. DH got it slowly draining so I could finish. He will work on it more this week. I had to let it empty till the sink next to it filled up, a bathroom sized sink not utility, then shut it off and wait for the sink to drain then start it again had to do that four times till it was empty enough to let it go and spin out. Kitchen sink drains into the same pipe and now of course its running slow too.
> 
> Fajitas are ok, something is missing. Needs more chipolte, and something. Got a storm going here air us on very humid sposed to be tomorrow also and almost 90 then in the 60s for the rest of the week with a chance of rain every day.
> 
> Prayers n hugs iff to knit n watch tv


I hope the drain is an easy fix. I had to do the same over the winter with the washer not much fun at all.

sounds as if we are going to have the same weather this week.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you're able to move forward. And delighted to have you with us again!
> Junek


Glad to be back...I've missed being here.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Glad to be back. Have missed all of you.


Welcome back it has been a while. How are you doing?


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


~~~Frame that! A treasure.... :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Sometimes I'm laughing so hard at something that my daughter will come from the other room thinking I'm crying or choking or something!! I'm surprised Chrissy could explain it without laughing as hard as you did!!
> junek


I cou;don't believe how straight her face was while she was explaining things to him. That girl surprises me sometimes.


----------



## pacer

Julie....Happy Mother's day. My guys did not get me a card as that is not their thing. They did get me a gift and of course Matthew made me a gift. I am just thankful for them and I know that they do love me as well. They are still young adults living at home so that makes a difference as well. My DH and I just called our moms to wish them a happy Mother's day since they don't want more stuff. 

Kathy...Enjoy the pool and a cool hotel room. I hope you get some loads this week. 

Kansas G-ma....stay safe in those storms. I know they can be strong out your way.

Caren...Have you cleaned up the fire mess yet? How are plans coming along for the new barn?

My laundry and dishes are almost done. Did get some knitting done today as well.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, thank you so much for that barrel of hugs- they were sore needed- Yes our Mothers' Day was this Sunday, now gone past. I did get a rose buttonhole at church, and lots of kisses, which was nice- it just was not the hug I wanted- but Bronwen does not do hugs- that was her big sister- Mwyffanwy was so much more a generous soul- and I do miss her so- she would have been 42 on the 23rd of this month. She vowed and declared she would not look after me in my old age- but put me in a home- but I don't think she realised how very not there it was going to be. We found out recently that the man involved was a confirmed bigamist, several times over, and worse. He has done 5 years in gaol in Britain, and is now facing the music in the States. Does not bring back my girl- but how very sad that she was taken in by such a con artist.


Sending you as many hugs as you can handle. Sad time for you. It's amazing how much comfort a dog can be. Ringo is always by your side.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


~~~Her mother instincts are good! Serena doesn't go anywhere w/o mom. How well does DD know the BF's mom?


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Mothers' Day to all my TP friends* -- Sam also give our best wishes to Heidi on this day. Whether you are near your family or not, I hope you have a wonderful day!


~~~sigh......another beautiful piece! Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## jheiens

*Aran*

Best wishes on growing this side of your friendship. May it bring you both much peace and enjoyment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...Have you cleaned up the fire mess yet? How are plans coming along for the new barn?
> 
> No I can't clean it until they have given me the check for what they value the contents for. Which will be be less than it's true value but more than nothing. The house that burnt down just hours after my barn had no insurance, they just couldn't afford it. The plans are on the drawing board but no need to rush I can't start building until things are cleaned up and I can see the cement pad to know if it needs replacing or not.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh please tell me you are writing these down somewhere!!!!!!!!


Yes they all get written down Elishia makes sure of it. Her two youngest come up with the craziest things at times.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Well, he's slowly working his way to the almost right answer!!
> Junek


Yes he is and it was so cute. He was right there are only two that live at home full time and one part time. Well Jamie is full time now.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren...Have you cleaned up the fire mess yet? How are plans coming along for the new barn?
> 
> No I can't clean it until they have given me the check for what they value the contents for. Which will be be less than it's true value but more than nothing. The house that burnt down just hours after my barn had no insurance, they just couldn't afford it. The plans are on the drawing board but no need to rush I can't start building until things are cleaned up and I can see the cement pad to know if it needs replacing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that predicament. We could not touch our belongings after our fire until the insurance agency gave us the go ahead and then we had just a couple of days to pack and move everything. I am thinking that the family will pull together to get the job done once you get the go ahead. So sad that the people with the house had no insurance to replace their losses. Where did that family end up going?
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

HandyFamily said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa...
> I get it now - so that's why children can't be replaced....


So glad you asked...I didn't get it either!!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> It's really hard for kids to believe their parents (or any adults) were ever kids. He has a very inquisitive mind and it will take him far -- in his imagination and in his real life!


I suppose it is hard for them sometimes. He is very inquisitive all three of Elishia's boys are.


----------



## KateB

Aran said:


> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


Good luck to you both, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Kehinklw, glad you treated yourself to motel room. Enjoy the cool and the pool.
> Aran, jealous you and Sam can meet up. If you and Erin remain open and honest it can continue as a friendship even after romance.
> Miss Jynx and Daralene. Anyone know where they are at?


Angora said something about how she would be offline for sometime- probably doing something with her DH! don't know about Jynx.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what a lovely meal - and they didn't burn the bacon. --- sam


I know she has taught them well, they had a bit of help from a friend doing the cooking. Benjamin could have handled it, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Don't forget all the KTP Mother's Day wishes for all the moms, aunts, G'mas, and all of us to remember our own moms....you have NOT been forgotten!


It just was NOT the one I had hoped for- quixotic perhaps- I would so love to have a daughter who confided in me- but I lost her nearly 20 years ago.

But I must remember to be thankful for what I have got.


----------



## pacer

My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Well, do you??? ROFL!!! Inquiring minds obviously want to know! I'm assuming he meant 'tubes'. But really shouldn't assume anything.
> JUnek


Yes he did mean tubes and oh yes I do have them tied. I am too old to be having more babies. I now like OPK (other peoples kids) the best I can send them home.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Julie. It just seems that you never connect with Fale because of Lupe. Hopefully, you can work things out in October.


It is so hard, that he can no longer fight his own battles- I find it hard enough with my own- but what the heck- marriage is for better for worse, for richer for poorer in sickness and in health- all those traditional promises is what I made to him- Hopefully October will bring some answers.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> no picture of the car - wonder if Heidi would buy me a car for father's day if I asked? rotflmao --- sam


Ashlie got it for me it is a hot wheels car. :-D :thumbup: Orange with a black racing stipe.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> for 'boobs' read 'tubes' Tied as a contraceptive means!
> 
> Boobs, is a slang word for your bosom!


   out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> the mind boggles at the way kids minds work


Ryan's mind never stops he is always coming up with little things like this.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie....Happy Mother's day. My guys did not get me a card as that is not their thing. They did get me a gift and of course Matthew made me a gift. I am just thankful for them and I know that they do love me as well. They are still young adults living at home so that makes a difference as well. My DH and I just called our moms to wish them a happy Mother's day since they don't want more stuff.
> ...


Thanks, Pacer! I need to slow down a bit- I have been awake far too long- but some friends came round- needing my help with some forms they needed to fill in. And kindly took my garden bin out to the road.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Sending you as many hugs as you can handle. Sad time for you. It's amazing how much comfort a dog can be. Ringo is always by your side.


Have you been able to replace your 'furbaby'?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> So glad you asked...I didn't get it either!!


You do surprise me Kate- usually you get there long before I do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Ashlie got it for me it is a hot wheels car. :-D :thumbup: Orange with a black racing stipe.


My mom always wanted a '57 Chevy, so one year we got her one--a model about 8" long.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


mmmmmmmmm, another to add to the list.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> out of the mouths of babes.


How old is Ryan, Caren?


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> My mom always wanted a '57 Chevy, so one year we got her one--a model about 8" long.


lol that is what started the whole thing, my oldest wanted a car when he turned 16. so being me I got him one, a corvette just like he asked for. He did not say it had to work. When Sara-Mae turned 16 Daniel got her a car she said it had to run. Was the neatest remote control car ever.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> How old is Ryan, Caren?


Ryan is 8 and a sweet heart too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Well before I turn into a pumpkin I has best head to bed and get some shut eye. 
Good night ladies and gentlemen wonderful dreams. 

The evening sky tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good night Caren....love the car tradition......sleep well.

Good night to all,,,,,shutting it down for the night myself.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Close to bedtime here, also. Hope all had a good Mother's Day w/o too many bumps. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sad to hear....cancer can be so insidious and show up anywhere at any time--it's hard enough to get through it once, much less any recurrences. Prayers being said for her and the rest of the family. Making the most of the time she has left is a gift to her.



pacer said:


> My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


These photos are very precious. How did DD find her first Mothers Day? Did the BF turn up?


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all. 
We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all. 
The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally. 
I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol 
So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there. 
Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


----------



## sassafras123

Poledra tea looks yummy.
Thank you Julie, Nittergma and others who wished me healing.
Night, night.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


Lovely family photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Exactly (I hope). Well he comes around every few days for an hour or so. He does hold and sometimes feed Serena. No money help yet though. His mother is a bit overpowering but I try to be here when she comes and then she is fine. She did message DD yesterday morning to say she wanted to take Serena out for couple hours to whoevers house, DD said NO I dont want her going anywhere away from me yet. Round one to DD.


Well done to your DD!!! :thumbup: So glad she is able to say no. I wonder if he's just stopping by because his mom tells him to or if he's there because he wants to be.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


Amazing how things change when they become a mother, a totally different point of view to look from. So glad that she did that for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> What a thrill for your Mother -- the picture is a keeper. that beautiful baby with the women before her. Your daughter is looking great and I am so pleased she is such a good Mother! I am glad you and she are mending fences and that the wonderful little girl is so healthy and lucky to have you both.
> 
> Sorry that he hasn't stepped up to help financially. It sounds as if she is doing a great job holding her own with his Mother. Give her a Mother's day wish from me.
> 
> Shirley


She's a cutie!!! They do grow up so quickly don't they?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely sunny day. This morning I thought I'd share this with you instead of morning coffee. From daughter #1, the tray is her evening meal.
> 
> I got home from the craft fair today and was told to go put on my pajamas and get into bed. Since nobody wakes up before me I get breakfast in bed for dinner. Ryan and Nick are keeping me company playing games while Ben and Al are cooking me dinner. Thank you!!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!! to all those celebrating.


Oh yum!! Great mothers day gift. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it hard at times to understand my Bronwen. I even rang her and asked how her day had been- she had had to work- but not a mention of Happy Mother's day to me. At least the little boy wanted a quick word with his nana, but again not a mention of Happy Mother's Day for nana. It does hurt.


That is so strange that they didn't even say anything, and you had to call her. So a great big Happy Mothers Day from me to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it's not the same but it is heart felt. 
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> Didn't know the pattern had a name but they do remind me of horse shoes now you have mentioned it, I think I mite give it to my eldest granddaughter then there will be 2 going down the family 1 on the male side and 1 on the female, I have yet to get the lace for it, will still try tatting my own after all there is plenty of time as all my kids families are complete and the eldest grandchild is only 16 and will hopefully be a few years yet b4 I get any greats lyn x
> 
> here is a coffee pic I found on my facebook, its made by dropping hula hoops in the coffee so it said.


That is a cool cup of coffee.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> I have always wanted rhododendrons and azaleas but the soil in our area is not right. Think they need an acid soil. Take a look at your neighbours gardens - if they have them growing then you should be OK. Good luck.


 :thumbup: Will do. We are also going to take a soil sample over to the extension office and they will test it for free and tell you what your soil is like, what is has too much of and not enough of.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> If my son expected someone else to cut up his food he'd starve!


That too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Ryan is 8 and a sweet heart too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Both of my sons are better cooks than their wives are. Now that my youngest son is retired, he does all the cooking. But he does love his smoker grill. When my oldest was in his 20's (he didn't get married until he was about 35 and shouldn't have then..didn't last)one of his friends asked him who did his laundry, cooking and cleaning since he wasn't married. He told them, that would be the last reason he would get married. He could do those things for himself.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


A mess with snow?

Love all the tea pots, etc!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Poledra tea looks yummy.
> Thank you Julie, Nittergma and others who wished me healing.
> Night, night.


Sleep well- and keeping you in positive thought!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That is so strange that they didn't even say anything, and you had to call her. So a great big Happy Mothers Day from me to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it's not the same but it is heart felt.
> Hugs!


Thanks so much Kaye! it means a lot!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider! I started to ask how you were? and then realised I had not taken in what you wrote- it is a very weepy night, with my girl's Birthdate coming up. I guess I am feeling a bit sorry for myself. Time to boil the kettle and make a hot water bottle because I am a bit chilled sitting here- at the computer desk. The barometer reads showery becoming sunny- not the forecast I had heard but that was on Friday.
> 
> Edit: What would I do without my dog!


Ringo really is a cutie pie. I would be more than a little weepy also, I get down and weepy around my moms birthday. Hugs my dear, grieving our loved ones takes a lifetime.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


Oh he is a love.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ringo really is a cutie pie. I would be more than a little weepy also, I get down and weepy around my moms birthday. Hugs my dear, grieving our loved ones takes a lifetime.


Even though you know they are beyond hurt and pain- it is still there. One of the cats had the audacity to chase a bird in our back garden- Ringo had a wonderful excuse to chase her away- his nose is quivering in his sleep- wouldn't be surprised if that is not what he is dreaming about! I was trying to tell him how I would probably get a pussy cat after him, but he took it to mean there was a pussy cat to chase, and went tearing through the house to his vantage spot at the window! He is a good boy.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


Great family photo!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable --- I cry when my food is late also. Picture of DGD --


Me too!! lol
She's a cutie, I love the face paint. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Good night all, 10pm here and David has to be up in the morning to head out to who knows where. I'll catch up the last 12 pages plus whatever you all add tonight, tomorrow. 
Hugs and hoping you all have a good night.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Even though you know they are beyond hurt and pain- it is still there. One of the cats had the audacity to chase a bird in our back garden- Ringo had a wonderful excuse to chase her away- his nose is quivering in his sleep- wouldn't be surprised if that is not what he is dreaming about! I was trying to tell him how I would probably get a pussy cat after him, but he took it to mean there was a pussy cat to chase, and went tearing through the house to his vantage spot at the window! He is a good boy.


Yes it is. 
LOL! Ringo, silly boy.  He probably is dreaming of chasing kitties. He is a sweetie, I'm so glad you have him to watch over you and keep you company. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A mess with snow?
> 
> Love all the tea pots, etc!


Sleet, rain, and wet snow. :shock: 
I'm sure I remember someone saying it was spring and that we were almost to the middle of May. 
 The tea pots were great. I'll get better pics next time we go there, too many people to get good pictures of anything without getting more people than what I'm aiming at.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, we usually get our last frost around the 3rd week of May but usually have quite a few really nice days in early May. I usually have my garden planted by now except cucumbers & I don't ut bedding plants out until the long weekend. I plat my garden when I can go out barefoot, if it's warm enough for that, the seeds should grow. We have had only 1 or 2 warm days so far, no hot days. I was out this morning cleaning up the big flower bed & it was only about +6 with a cold wind from the north, seems the wi d has been from the north for weeks.
We can get out first frost in the fall anytime after about August 20th. We are only able to grow so many things because we have such long days during summer & therefore get as many heat units as places with much longer growing seasons. 

Kaye, I heard you were going to get a storm in Wyoming, Colorado, Utah & Nebraska. Glad you got home safe. How much snow do you have? I heard on the news some areas in the mountains may get up to 3 feet. I sure hope you keep it there.
Pacer, sorry to hear about the spread of your friends cancer, I hope she can make it until the wedding she wants to attend. Such a terrible disease.


----------



## TNS

Thanks for letting us know you're OK but busy, Strawberry4u. Hope all the tiling is eventually finished and you are pleased with it.


----------



## TNS

Caren, love your reports of Ryan's comments. :lol: Kids have such clear ideas about everything. When my DD was little she didn't believe we could have been alive before she was born, and also did not believe her uncle was my brother because 'he couldn't be both' :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey.

Little Madams party went off well and they all had a great time.

I'm off to visit some sheep this morning and possibly, well almost definitely, buy some wool.

Hope everyone has a good week and healing vibes and hugs to all.

Monday photos....


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it hard at times to understand my Bronwen. I even rang her and asked how her day had been- she had had to work- but not a mention of Happy Mother's day to me. At least the little boy wanted a quick word with his nana, but again not a mention of Happy Mother's Day for nana. It does hurt.


Sorry to hear this Julie. HUGS


----------



## iamsam

matthew did a great job - lovely. -- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, have fun with the new bike. Do you ride or just the kids?
> 
> Oh yes I ride quite well from what I'm told. Now the question is how well do I drive. :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> It's really good to know that you are appreciated, and that DD realises how much you've done for her. Sounds like motherhood has made a woman of her!


Little baby steps but they are in the right direction. Still major attitude mouth at times and pretty selfish, but she will get there. She is very relaxed and good with Serena. The health nurse came again today and she now weighs.... 3810kgs or 8lb 7oz.  
She does have clicky hips so she will need an ultrasound in a couple more weeks to see if it is structural or not.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: I think she has her nerve asking for the baby without mom, seems a little strange.


Exactly, baby is too young. DD wants to be with her, not have someone take her somewhere without her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny. 

Photos of the sunrise this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren....Wow, you had a birthday while I've been off.

Wishing you a wonderful Belated Happy Birthday. Hope it was a wonderful one. I'm sure you were surrounded by family and a house full of love.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I will never get caught up but wanted to drop by and say Hello.


----------



## jknappva

I am going to close my book now. I Love You All To The Moon and BackBetty[/quote]

I'm always so glad to see your posts, Betty!! You always have such interesting news. I'm so glad to hear friends came and took care of the tree. That firewood will be welcome by fall. And it will have time to cure before using it!
I'm sorry Jim doesn't seem to be getting better. Do you think you should question his dr. since what he's recommmended isn't doing much for him.
I know that's welcome news to Angie to be able to drive again. And even though you're not comfortable with her driving alone, it will still lift her spriits I'm sure.
I tried knitting the ribbing on a pair of my socks with size 1 needles and find that there's not enough give to it. Felt like I'd wasted a lot of time on those.
I know you're anxious to get the yarn and get started on the new ones.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> So good you got a "load", even if only one small box. A swim sounds really good.
> 
> We are in storm country again. Last time we got nothing, hope we avoid the hail now. Wind has been awful. Beating my iris to bits.


I saw where you'd had a lot of bad weather in Kansas over the weekend. I'm praying you stayed safe and still are.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra...Snow in May????!!!! Now that just isn't fair. Glad DH is such an experienced and good driver.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> My daughter loves hardwood, keeps after me to get rid of carpet (hw under it, not sure of condition). The old hw was a mess to keep up but newer stuff can be nice. However, I will NOT get rid of carpet-- told her if I fall I don't want to fall on hardwood and she shut up.


I think that's a smart move. Even if the floor under the carpet is hard, at least the carpet will have a little cushion. Plus it's so easy to slide down on a hard floor. The little walking I can do with very poor balance...I'm particularly careful in the kitchen and bathroom. If I fell, I'd have to call the paramedics to haul me up and that would be too embarrassing!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Daralene's DH is off for the summer so she will probably be hit or miss for awhile so she can spend time with him. Didn't Jynx have some out of town volleyball stuff with GD?


I think you're right about Daralene. With the ongoing problems with Jynx's mother, I'm not surprised when she isn't on regularly. We never know what's going on with that situation. And she does attend the GDs' games as much as possible.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


Oh, Mary, I'm so sorry to hear that. And Dr's don't always know what the human spirit can do to strengthen us. A couple of years ago, a friend of mine had recurring cancer. A few days after Christmas, the dr. told the family she probably wouldn't live out the week and they should be prepared to say goodbye. She rallied and went home. She live until the last of May so never say never.
I wish her the best while she's still here and an easy passing to her forever home.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he did mean tubes and oh yes I do have them tied. I am too old to be having more babies. I now like OPK (other peoples kids) the best I can send them home.


After a certain age, kids you can send home are the kind to have!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Ashlie got it for me it is a hot wheels car. :-D :thumbup: Orange with a black racing stipe.


That sounds like your kind of car....almost sporty enough!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Well before I turn into a pumpkin I has best head to bed and get some shut eye.
> Good night ladies and gentlemen wonderful dreams.
> 
> The evening sky tonight.


Thank you for the wonderful pictures. The one of the moon looks almost like a painting.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


Wow. That is really beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is.
> LOL! Ringo, silly boy.  He probably is dreaming of chasing kitties. He is a sweetie, I'm so glad you have him to watch over you and keep you company.
> Hugs


At the moment- approaching mid-night- he is keeping my bed warm! I will do a quick read through and head back to rest again- been caught up in a tricky problem on the workshop!


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Quinn at 6am today..dont think ever cries unless his food is late lol


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Sleet, rain, and wet snow. :shock:
> I'm sure I remember someone saying it was spring and that we were almost to the middle of May.
> The tea pots were great. I'll get better pics next time we go there, too many people to get good pictures of anything without getting more people than what I'm aiming at.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


Tea looks great. I'm so glad you traveled safely...bravo to David. He does remain in my prayers daily for safe travels. I wondered if you'd get any of the snow predicted for the area. Hope it melts quickly.
I just cannot imagine dealing with snow the middle of May.
And we've been hit with summer temperatures....upper 80's and low 90's F and high humidity. I think we had 3 days of spring this year.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Poledra tea looks yummy.
> Thank you Julie, Nittergma and others who wished me healing.
> Night, night.


I hope you're feeling much better today. Even if I don't always mention it, I usually do add everyone who's having problems to my daily prayers. And I'd like to think they help.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Here is the photo of our four generations as promised.... back soon.


Wonderful photo. Your daughter is looking so beautiful. I'm sure she is thrilled to be feeling so much better. Beautiful generation photo to be treasured.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Will do. We are also going to take a soil sample over to the extension office and they will test it for free and tell you what your soil is like, what is has too much of and not enough of.


Do you think your winters might be too cold for azaleas?
We have them all around us but we don't get the kind of cold weather you have.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable --- I cry when my food is late also. Picture of DGD --


Very Pretty. Dont we all have beautiful children and grandchildren?
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, we usually get our last frost around the 3rd week of May but usually have quite a few really nice days in early May. I usually have my garden planted by now except cucumbers & I don't ut bedding plants out until the long weekend. I plat my garden when I can go out barefoot, if it's warm enough for that, the seeds should grow. We have had only 1 or 2 warm days so far, no hot days. I was out this morning cleaning up the big flower bed & it was only about +6 with a cold wind from the north, seems the wi d has been from the north for weeks.
> We can get out first frost in the fall anytime after about August 20th. We are only able to grow so many things because we have such long days during summer & therefore get as many heat units as places with much longer growing seasons.
> 
> Kaye, I heard you were going to get a storm in Wyoming, Colorado, Utah & Nebraska. Glad you got home safe. How much snow do you have? I heard on the news some areas in the mountains may get up to 3 feet. I sure hope you keep it there.
> Pacer, sorry to hear about the spread of your friends cancer, I hope she can make it until the wedding she wants to attend. Such a terrible disease.


My long time friend from Primary School here, is going on Sabbatical somewhere in Canada for six weeks at the end of this week- I have told him on good authority (yours ) that Saskatchewan is still cold- we will meet up for a coffee when he is in Auckland for a day in September- I have some learned Journals to add to his collection- it is good to have a friend going back so far- we were put to the back of the class, me, Angus, Moana, and Colin Wiggins- to work on our own, while the teacher worked with the rest of the class- Angus and I were the champion Chair Swingers- we never crashed to the ground as did the other two!!!!!
Interesting to hear of your garden- we are too far north to get that much daylight in summer. Although at the moment I am really noticing how the nights are drawing in, and sun-rise is so much later!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Little Madams party went off well and they all had a great time.
> 
> I'm off to visit some sheep this morning and possibly, well almost definitely, buy some wool.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos....


Love the pictures. Looks like a great party.
Tell the sheep hi for me and I know you'll find some wonderful wool.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. HUGS


Hugs for you too, Cathy- it was lovely skyping earlier- and watching little Serena- such a beautiful baby!


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Exactly, baby is too young. DD wants to be with her, not have someone take her somewhere without her.


Good for DD!! Sounds like she's going to be a good mother. Sorry she's still young enough to have a smart mouth to you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


The pictures are gorgeous!! OH, I can so relate to getting out of something that low. I wouldn't even attempt it.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


Happy to see you online again- mention had been made that you had not been around for a while! Great that you had a good day! I don't fancy my chances of getting back up again off my knees! there is low- and too low!


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 31 and bedtime for me.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
> And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
> The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
> Junek


Too cute!!! They know who provides meals.


----------



## Poledra65

HandyFamily said:


> Here are the flowers I made:


Those are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Oops, don't know how I did that, have never had it quote the pictures before.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, don't know how I did that, have never had it quote the pictures before.


That is because Kati knows how to embed her illustrations! that is why the computer questions if you really want to include them!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


Sounds like you had very nice day, despite the weather conditions. You are most welcome for the prayers and safe wishes, we need our family to be safe and return home after the day is done. 
Tea looks lovely.


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Really lovely..if no one in family wants it why not contact local hospital and see if maternity unit would like it for a raffle, someone gets an heirloom and unit gets funds,unless you go with LYS and sell it


~~~nice idea... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: It makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it? Melts your heart!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!! Great mothers day gift.
> Hugs


I thought it was too, after spending a day at a craft fair Elishia deserved to be treated to dinner in bed.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone...even you Sam! I am doing the happy dance! Yesterday I got a new embroidery program!
> Remember I lost my dongle and haven't been able to do any embroidery for what seems forever. Well, a the shop owner said to me Good things happen to those that wait...the program I HAD would not have worked on my Mac and so I would have had to get a new program any way AND it was HALF OFF ON SALE!!!!
> DH saif to go ahead and get it.  It is even a better program too. I can take photos and convert them to embroidery!!!! I am learning the software and will soon put it to the test. Can you tell I'm excited?


Fantastic!!! What a score. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Ryan broke a glass...
> Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry.
> Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't.
> Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
> At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 08:29.The sun is shinnying beautifully, it is very peaceful out today. 

Today's coffee and the sunrise as it was at Daytona Beach this morning. Compliments of a friend who is there today. Enjoy! 

Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all around.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


It was precious, he was as serious as could be.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Well got birthday cake to meeting safely! Michele, daughter of my heart, who celebrated 4 years bought me an orchid for mothers day. Talked to my son. Older DD called but missed the call will call her back shortly.
> Julie, yes Maya knows my secrets and heartaches. I am totally exhausted after only picking up cake and going to meeting. Took Maya out afterward but couldn't walk her. Too tired and fierce wind. This exhaustion is not normal and I do not do exhaustion well. Hope it is only UTI and I can start antibiotics tomorrow. I haven't had energy since workshop and I have been home six days. Don't know if it is fm from howling wind, UTI or ulcerative colitis, though it doesn't feel like that.
> Love pics of DGS black swan and knitted flowers.


I hope you start to feel more yourself soon, being exhausted in itself is exhausting. Hoping that it's nothing major and that antibiotics will have you back to normal soon.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Caren, Sorlena, and Little Madam! I hope your day is filled with love and joy!
> 
> Sandy, so happy about the insurance. I know that is a relief.
> 
> I dislike playing catch up, but this is the first time I have been able to get on. 34 pages! I have read 10.
> 
> Great weekend with my family. DS, BIL, and 2 GS came on Friday. One of their other sons and his family came over to eat dinner. DD and her BF came as well. I had ham, baked beans, mac and cheese, rolls, and brownies. I had ice cream and hot fudge for those that wanted it. So good! We ate a lot of leftovers the rest of the time. I kept the boys all day while DS and BIL went to watch 2 GD in a track meet. Then their older son and wife took them to the Ranger baseball game. They really had a good weekend. DD came and helped with the boys. They left around 2:00, and I have to say that my house is soooo quiet! My pups are exhausted! But, we all had a grand time. I can't wait until they come back.


Sounds like a great weekend, you will need a good long sleep after all that action though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love all the pictures. Unbelievable that there is snow still. 


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Had a very pleasant lunch with a couple friends, then went to favorite nursery/flower/plant store. I had asked them to get me another agastache plant as mine didn't make it thru winter and the hummers love it, also 4 of the "large red cherry" tomatoes. As I walked thru, noticed they had agastache so went to ask questions. No reason given as to why they hadn't called about the flower bush and they were NOT getting any more lrc tomatoes. Moderately ticked off. I spend quite a few bucks there each year and they've always been VERY good about getting things for me. Don't know what happened. OK, TY for letting me vent!
> 
> Came home and decided to frog the body of the shawl I've been working on, should have done body on a much larger needle, lace is like it should be but body isn't. Guess I tightened up. So cat and I will be doing this for a while.


I would have been more than a little irritated also, I wonder why they didn't call you, customer service just isn't the same most times as it used to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna...

A Belated Happy Birthday to you!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.
> 
> I met Sam for coffee & then supper at a fantastic restaurant in Bowling Green, OH called Naslada's Bistro. We had a great time just hanging out & knitting & chatting. I continue to mystify Sam, but then again, I mystify many of my good friends.
> 
> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


How fun, to meet up and hang out. 
Congratulations on the new relationship, just remember that you were friends first and want to be friends at the end. Hoping that it won't sour at all. You are right, you have to try in order to succeed. Love that your names are so similar. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It really was and poor Ryan had no idea what he had said that was so funny. I was laughing so hard,Chrissy came to the rescue and explained it in terms he would understand.


LOL!! Bless Chrissy. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


Beautiful! :thumbup: 
Matthew is really so talented.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Spent all day yesterday outside weeding etc. Hope to get flowers planted today. I am pretty sore though. DH made steaks on the grill n shrimp for supper. Today we are having the pork fajitas and lebanese salad. I did add some tahini and other spices as I couldnt find the za atar. Im still debating throwing some black olives in as well.
> 
> Sandi hope that Mayo can get you guys in quickly and that Alan starts feeling better soon!! Make sure you take time for you. You can't take care Alan if you are sick. Surely some of those balls can sit for a while.
> 
> Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class.
> 
> ~~~Earlier today we gave high praise to Silvena Rowes new take on grilling. No recipe embodies her modern spin on eastern Mediterranean cooking better than her version of zaatar, an intensely aromatic and ancient spice blend and condiment that the London chef uses to flavor everything from grilled meats to freshly baked bread. The mixture is traditionally made with dried herbs such as marjoram or thyme (the Arabic word zaatar, pronounced ZAH-tahr, also means thyme), but Rowe employs chopped fresh oregano for a vibrant twist. Theres more fragrance and life with fresh herbs. she says. And the oregano goes extremely well with the nuttiness of sesame. Use Rowes versatile blenda balance of citrusy, woodsy, and earthy notesto make her Grilled Chicken with Zaatar. But first, make your own spice at home.
> 
> Zaatar
> 
> MAKES ABOUT 1/4 CUP
> 
> Combine 1 Tbsp. chopped fresh oregano, 1 Tbsp. sumac, 1 Tbsp. ground cumin, and 1 Tbsp. sesame seeds. Stir in 1 tsp. kosher salt and 1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper. DO AHEAD: Can be made 2 weeks ahead. Store airtight at room temperature.
> 
> You can find sumac at Middle Eastern markets, specialty foods stores, and wholespice.com.
> 
> KEYWORDS: Test Kitchen Tips
> 
> ~~~I googled the above info re za'atar . Interesting.
> BIG congrats to DH!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Celebrate with Gusto! You both deserve it! He's a keeper, for sure! :-D


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


 :XD: From the mouths of babes. LOLOL!


----------



## RookieRetiree

How fun and looks yummy....I'm going to have to seek out a 3 tiered server for teas -- flea markets, thrift stores, etc. Glad you got home safely.....when I saw the weather I thought of you guys and my family in CO.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just caught up. I've been saying all last week I was gong to re-organize my yarn and still have yet to do it but TODAY is the day. Will TTYL cause I HAVE to get it done! Love and hugs to all!


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Yes DH is almost done with school final on Wednesday and graduation next Saturday. He is soo excited and relieved. Says its surreal to him that its finally over. I am so proud of him, working fulltime, school fulltime for four years and taking care if me one year during that time (he takes care of me all the time but you all know,what I mean) and he made it through, is in the Honors Society and in the top 5 in his class. The kids about drive him nuts at times the age difference and the difference in why they were there. Much different when your grown and paying for it yourself than a kid right out of high school and mom n dad are footing the bill.
> 
> Off for more tea will try to check and again later.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!!!


Congrats to DH for getting through-and getting through so very very well at that. What a hard 4 years for both of you. Does he have a job now using his nursing? What will you do without his full-time study and work? WIll he be lost and looking for more to do?


----------



## Cashmeregma

June & Julie, :XD: :XD: :XD: I hope nobody was watching me from afar trying to get out of those recliners. I asked DH the one time to go in and not watch but he insisted on staying and trying to help. I wonder if I should have returned them or if I will get the hang of it eventually. Perhaps it will be good for me to keep trying. :roll: :| :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dawn, Congratulations to your Honey on his up-coming Graduation. Yippee!!!! Celebrations in order. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
> I just wrote you a long post and lost it so hope I can remember everyone.
> KATHY, your little sweater is just precious. It is such a cheerful color and you knit so evenly. When I get to be a big girl I am gonna do that.
> AGNES, little Quin is just a little doll. Dont think he is going to be a couch potato. Dont you all wish we had had all the contraptions young mothers have to help them nowadays.
> MELYN, your Christening gown is breathtakingly beautiful. You are definitely another advanced knitter /
> DAWN, thanks for the bacon advice. Please tell your DH congratulations. It is quite an accomplishment for one to go through nurses training with a family and job. He has achieved his goal and with honors. I know he is a compassionate man, so he will be a wonderful nurse. I was an RN and know what one has to do to become one. I am so proud of him..!
> SAM, so glad you got to spend some quality time with Aran. Hope Hiedi has had a good Mothers Day.
> Marilyn, so good to hear from you
> Continued prayers for those in need.
> I went to SS alone today. Jim was unable to go so I left afterwards and picked up a special lunch for him and I. We had a couple from church come yesterday and cut up the tree trunk in the front yard and haul
> Angies Doctors are talking about letting her drive. She said if they do, David is going to have a hand operated device installed for the brakes. It can always be removed later. This will do a lot for her spirits to be a little more independent. I will, of coarse, ride with her to watch over her.
> I am going to start a dishcloth tonight. I need some and I am waiting on Allysons Sock Yarn to get here. She is tall and wears a size 11 shoe, so it will take a hank a leg. She wants it midcalf and she is 13 ½ to the floor AND she wants the mock cable pattern. I messed up my one hank she bought last time by trying to split it (dont know why I even tried since it is solid red). I ordered Cascade Heritage Fingering and used a size 1 needle. I got all the way to the ankle and it was just too snug. She is 10 in the ankle and 9 1/2' in the foot. I get 9 sts to the inch, 8 with a size 2, and 1 ½ with a 1 ½. I am going to use a size 2 this time.
> I did not purchase the Medeline Tosh Blue Jean yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool as I couldnt feel it (dont really know what I would be feeling for! LOL! I will save my money and visit the two LYS in July when we go with Allyson to take Carley to Volleyball Camp. We will stay in motel room and they will take me to both places.
> I am going to close my book now. I Love You All To The Moon and BackBetty


If the doctors will let Angie drive, that would be fabulous. I agree, more independence will really be a boost for her, and you all. You are loved back. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> DH did not finish high school either, git marrued and had a kid at 16 got his GED and is graduating college at 52. Says he will probably go back and get his bachelor's but in a year or two.


Wow, that is some accomplishment, congratulations to your DH! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Can't say I blame him for wanting to wait a year or two before going back for the bachelors, hard work for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think so!! Can computer families have cloned genes?



sugarsugar said:


> Very Pretty. Dont we all have beautiful children and grandchildren?
> :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> So good you got a "load", even if only one small box. A swim sounds really good.
> 
> We are in storm country again. Last time we got nothing, hope we avoid the hail now. Wind has been awful. Beating my iris to bits.


Sure hope your weather settles down and you don't get what we got.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely photos and a beautiful Good Morning to you too....it's about 60 F degrees and just slightly sunny/cloudy. After our storms yesterday, everything is looking very green. I want to work in the flower beds, but think they're just a little too wet still. Will be looking at ranges tonight after DGS goes home. Although crockpot cooking has kept me very organized plus I had lots of leftovers from the mini-KAP so really haven't missed the oven that much....Tonight's dinner is beef roast in the crock pot---probably will make potatoes and green beans with tomatoes in there also.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 08:29.The sun is shinnying beautifully, it is very peaceful out today.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sunrise as it was at Daytona Beach this morning. Compliments of a friend who is there today. Enjoy!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all around.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


Oh my, prayers that she can comfortably make to see her son wed, and that when it is time, that it will be pain free and easy on her.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> lol that is what started the whole thing, my oldest wanted a car when he turned 16. so being me I got him one, a corvette just like he asked for. He did not say it had to work. When Sara-Mae turned 16 Daniel got her a car she said it had to run. Was the neatest remote control car ever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~I googled the above info re za'atar . Interesting.
> BIG congrats to DH!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Celebrate with Gusto! You both deserve it! He's a keeper, for sure! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I would certainly need to find the sumac -- maybe Mariano's? But, DH did find a small jar of the za'atar and both mild and spicy harissa at the Caputo fruit and vegetable market...do you have one close by you? I think we have three or four of them in the suburbs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, we usually get our last frost around the 3rd week of May but usually have quite a few really nice days in early May. I usually have my garden planted by now except cucumbers & I don't ut bedding plants out until the long weekend. I plat my garden when I can go out barefoot, if it's warm enough for that, the seeds should grow. We have had only 1 or 2 warm days so far, no hot days. I was out this morning cleaning up the big flower bed & it was only about +6 with a cold wind from the north, seems the wi d has been from the north for weeks.
> We can get out first frost in the fall anytime after about August 20th. We are only able to grow so many things because we have such long days during summer & therefore get as many heat units as places with much longer growing seasons.
> 
> Kaye, I heard you were going to get a storm in Wyoming, Colorado, Utah & Nebraska. Glad you got home safe. How much snow do you have? I heard on the news some areas in the mountains may get up to 3 feet. I sure hope you keep it there.
> Pacer, sorry to hear about the spread of your friends cancer, I hope she can make it until the wedding she wants to attend. Such a terrible disease.


It was so wet, that it was really more sleet, then frozen slush on the roads, the yard has an inch or two at most, sitting. When we were trying to leave Cheyenne though, the stuff the snow plows had piled up were really high, feet high. Saw several casualties of the storm on the sides of the roads, well, in the ditches. Think for the most part everyone was fine, just sliding off the road, only saw one or two fender benders.


----------



## darowil

HandyFamily said:


> Here are the flowers I made:


Beutiiful flowers. At this evenings knitting group one of the new ladies (her second visit tonight) comes from Bulgaria- she came out 6 years ago. And she was saying that Musaka is the National Dish of Bulgaria. And gave me some other variations to try like cooking sliced potatoes and layering them all. And she said that sometimes you use n=both postao and egg-plant (aubergines). However I won't be trying this way.
BTW one of my brothers loved the Musaka so much he came back for thirds- not satisfied with 2 serves he needed a third one.


----------



## Poledra65

Purplefi, love the garden, then kids and cake look fantastic. 
Hope you had fun with the sheep and the wool.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra...Snow in May????!!!! Now that just isn't fair. Glad DH is such an experienced and good driver.


Gorgeous sky picture. 
Me too, Marla and I would have been stuck in Cheyenne. I'm so over winter type weather, I just want nice moderate spring weather, a little rain for the garden, and temps in the 60's and 70's during the day.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It is orange and the boys have been driving it around the table. :mrgreen: :roll: just a toy, but am looking into a car for the teens to drive around.


I wondered if it might have been that tyoe of a new car.

Oh dear just registered that is 11pm and I should have turned the computer of at 2 hours ago! SO maybe I will now and see what happens. See you all somtime tomorrow and maybe I will be able to catch up then.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Tea looks great. I'm so glad you traveled safely...bravo to David. He does remain in my prayers daily for safe travels. I wondered if you'd get any of the snow predicted for the area. Hope it melts quickly.
> I just cannot imagine dealing with snow the middle of May.
> And we've been hit with summer temperatures....upper 80's and low 90's F and high humidity. I think we had 3 days of spring this year.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you, it does help, and it was nice to hear him say so. 
Me neither, I'm used to Texas and it being in the 90s by now lol...Now mind you, I'm not missing it being in the 90s by now, but am definitely not enjoying snow in May. 
Hugs back.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Do you think your winters might be too cold for azaleas?
> We have them all around us but we don't get the kind of cold weather you have.
> Junek


I don't know, I know that people have them in Alaska, but don't know about here. I'll have to ask my Aunt, I know I can get Rhodedendrons at the nursery, but haven't seen any Azaleas I don't think. I'll have to look when I'm there just for the heck of it, they may sell them as house plants here.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That is because Kati knows how to embed her illustrations! that is why the computer questions if you really want to include them!


Oh, now that makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like you had very nice day, despite the weather conditions. You are most welcome for the prayers and safe wishes, we need our family to be safe and return home after the day is done.
> Tea looks lovely.


It was nice, we laughed, held our breath at times, and David called the road a few names not to be repeated here, at times. lol
We were all really happy when we got to Guernsey, meant we only had another 30 minutes to get home. We left Boulder at about 2 or so, then stopped in Ft. Collins for a few minutes, then headed back out, we didn't get home until around 7 or so. A really long drive, I managed to knit and frog a whole glove on the trip. :roll: Had too much room in the palm, have to figure out a decrease plan. 
I highly recommend the high tea to anyone who has the chance to go, we will do the factory tour next time as we didn't want to wait that long to head toward home, good thing too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was too, after spending a day at a craft fair Elishia deserved to be treated to dinner in bed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 08:29.The sun is shinnying beautifully, it is very peaceful out today.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sunrise as it was at Daytona Beach this morning. Compliments of a friend who is there today. Enjoy!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all around.


Lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It was precious, he was as serious as could be.


I think it's the serious manner of their questions that make them so much more funny, they have no idea what is actually coming out of their mouths, but the brain is saying something else. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all the pictures. Unbelievable that there is snow still.


Totally unbelievable. And we had a week or two of lovely weather, I guess it was just a matter of time. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> How fun and looks yummy....I'm going to have to seek out a 3 tiered server for teas -- flea markets, thrift stores, etc. Glad you got home safely.....when I saw the weather I thought of you guys and my family in CO.


The tea was wonderful. I agree, I need to find a flea market. 
The weather in Colorado was worst north of Fort Collins, they said on 511 for the road information, so glad we didn't have to go up there. Hope they were down far enough that they didn't get it too bad.


----------



## Poledra65

Holy cow, I am caught up. Well, I think I'll go head back to bed for an hour or so, have a headache, from the weather I think. I'll take a butterburr and a nap. 
Hugs y'all. 
Wonder how Zoe and her mom and dad are doing. 
Anyway, talk to you all later.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, understand your longing for Spring. I'd have cabin fever.
Time for Maya's walk.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, understand your longing for Spring. I'd have cabin fever.
> Time for Maya's walk.


Enjoy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Bless Chrissy. :thumbup:


Yes she did seem to know exactly what to say. :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ryan broke a glass...
Ryan: I'm sorry. I didn't mean to brake it. I'm sorry. 
Me: It's ok glasses can be replaced, children can't. 
Ryan: Do you have your boobs tied like mommy?
At this point I was laughing too hard to answer him.


OMG, too funny.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photos and a beautiful Good Morning to you too....it's about 60 F degrees and just slightly sunny/cloudy. After our storms yesterday, everything is looking very green. I want to work in the flower beds, but think they're just a little too wet still. Will be looking at ranges tonight after DGS goes home. Although crockpot cooking has kept me very organized plus I had lots of leftovers from the mini-KAP so really haven't missed the oven that much....Tonight's dinner is beef roast in the crock pot---probably will make potatoes and green beans with tomatoes in there also.


Thank you. Love crock pot cooking this time of year. For when I want to bake I have a counter top oven( toaster oven). I love it and it doesn't hear the house up. Mine is Oster and can cook a meal for four easily. Between that Andy crock pot summer cooking is easy.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Caren, love your reports of Ryan's comments. :lol: Kids have such clear ideas about everything. When my DD was little she didn't believe we could have been alive before she was born, and also did not believe her uncle was my brother because 'he couldn't be both' :thumbup:


We had a hard time explaining the uncle/ brother thing too. Once was asked who was older me or granny, we still laugh about that one. Two of my nephews call me nanaCaren because they hear all my grandchildren call me nana. I can't be aunt because I am nana.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 08:29.The sun is shinnying beautifully, it is very peaceful out today.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sunrise as it was at Daytona Beach this morning. Compliments of a friend who is there today. Enjoy!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all around.


Good morning, Caren. Yummm, great looking coffee.
Thank you for passing along the beautiful picture of the FL sky. It's probably more comfortable there than here today. It was hot already at 9:15 this morning...83f with 70 percent humidity. Wonder what happened to spring?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Little Madams party went off well and they all had a great time.
> 
> I'm off to visit some sheep this morning and possibly, well almost definitely, buy some wool.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos....


Good afternoon, your day sounds full of fun. The party girl seems to be enjoying herself on the slide. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Love crock pot cooking this time of year. For when I want to bake I have a counter top oven( toaster oven). I love it and it doesn't hear the house up. Mine is Oster and can cook a meal for four easily. Between that Andy crock pot summer cooking is easy.


I bought one of those electric roasters last year so I could put in a chicken or roast & set it on the deck to cook so I wouldn't heat up the house. It works well. I also filled it with cabbage rolls last fall & it made a great jb of them, once cooked I put them in smaller, meal sized pans & froze them.

Betty, so great that Angie will be able to get back driving, steps in the right direction to getting back her life & independence.

Lovely photos from all over, looks like LM had a great birthday.

Julie, you can tell your friend that in another week it will be nice here, Supposed to be 15C in daytime& 2C at night by the end of the week. Not hot but bearable.

It sounds like everyone had a nice mothers day, my older son & family brought me a box of pretty solar lights that's I will need to find a spot for & my younger son got me some garden hand tools that say they are supposed to prevent joint stress when you use them, fancy foam padded handles on them, I better get out this morning & try them out. I have 3 more flower beds to get into shape. Delbert worked the garden with the tractor & cultivator, he can do the whole thing with one pass & usually goes over it a couple of times, takes him a few minutes, if I do it with my tiller it takes forever. I will have to leave running the tiller to others for a while yet, if I didn't have to make any turns I think I would be OK as it is a rear-tine one & runs pretty smooth, not like the old one that almost pulled your arms out, maybe that is part of my shoulder problem?
Well, time to get off my butt & get to work while the sun is shining. Have a good day all.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Yummm, great looking coffee.
> Thank you for passing along the beautiful picture of the FL sky. It's probably more comfortable there than here today. It was hot already at 9:15 this morning...83f with 70 percent humidity. Wonder what happened to spring?
> Junek


Good morning June, you are most welcome. The sky was too beautiful to not share it. You are way too hot for me I'd melt for sure. 
Spring it has passed us by this year. :roll: Not as badly as it has in the UK from what the Met office says.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought one of those electric roasters last year so I could put in a chicken or roast & set it on the deck to cook so I wouldn't heat up the house. It works well. I also filled it with cabbage rolls last fall & it made a great jb of them, once cooked I put them in smaller, meal sized pans & froze them.
> 
> I used to have two of the roasters and a triple hot plate lots of outdoor food was cooked in them as well. The poolside grill will get lots of use this year instead. I can heat food to boiling point int eh house using my cast iron dutch ovens and then put them in the sun to finish cooking, or use the solar oven takes a long time but never burns the food.


----------



## nittergma

Those are some fascinating tea pots! The food looks good too!


----------



## nittergma

Q` Wow, first double post for me! I was cleaning the crumbs out of my keyboard (grandkids/me??) and I must have pushed something!LOL


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June & Julie, :XD: :XD: :XD: I hope nobody was watching me from afar trying to get out of those recliners. I asked DH the one time to go in and not watch but he insisted on staying and trying to help. I wonder if I should have returned them or if I will get the hang of it eventually. Perhaps it will be good for me to keep trying. :roll: :| :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are much braver than I to even think of trying again.
I'll give everyone a laugh and tell on myself. Since I'm extremely limited in the amount of walking I can do...next to none, my legs aren't as strong as they should be. We were at my son's house about a year ago. His house was built in the early 70's (he didn't have it built)the commode seat in the half bath is about 10" from the floor. Without thinking of the problem of hauling myself up, I made the mistake of using it. I had such a time getting up, that I was afraid I'd have to do the unthinkable and call him to help me up. That idea was so scary, I found the strength to get up!!
Last time I made that mistake!!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


I love the sky and the tree. I have looked at those lounge chairs and wondered how easel they would be to get out of. HMMM The higher chairs might win out this year.


----------



## nittergma

Oh dear! Glad you made it!!


jknappva said:


> You are much braver than I to even think of trying again.
> I'll give everyone a laugh and tell on myself. Since I'm extremely limited in the amount of walking I can do...next to none, my legs aren't as strong as they should be. We were at my son's house about a year ago. His house was built in the early 70's (he didn't have it built)the commode seat in the half bath is about 10" from the floor. Without thinking of the problem of hauling myself up, I made the mistake of using it. I had such a time getting up, that I was afraid I'd have to do the unthinkable and call him to help me up. That idea was so scary, I found the strength to get up!!
> Last time I made that mistake!!!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren....Wow, you had a birthday while I've been off.
> 
> Wishing you a wonderful Belated Happy Birthday. Hope it was a wonderful one. I'm sure you were surrounded by family and a house full of love.


Thank you. My birthday was spent pretty quiet. Yesterday was busy here though.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it does help, and it was nice to hear him say so.
> Me neither, I'm used to Texas and it being in the 90s by now lol...Now mind you, I'm not missing it being in the 90s by now, but am definitely not enjoying snow in May.
> Hugs back.


When I remember that you moved from San Antonio, I realize what a shock to your system to be dealing with WY weather.
The couple of years I lived in eastern TX, the weather wasn't that different from here. Summer heat was longer and, of course no snow. But I was used to the high humidity since it's very humid here, too. Even had to scrape a thin layer of frost off the windshield one morning...And it was only about 15 miles from the Gulf!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know, I know that people have them in Alaska, but don't know about here. I'll have to ask my Aunt, I know I can get Rhodedendrons at the nursery, but haven't seen any Azaleas I don't think. I'll have to look when I'm there just for the heck of it, they may sell them as house plants here.


If you have rhodedrons, then you can probably grow azaleas... they're in the same family. Good luck!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> After a certain age, kids you can send home are the kind to have!!
> Junek


Yes nothing better than the joy of having youngsters around except the quiet of the house when they have gone home at the end of the day.

in reference to the car. Ashlie said she couldn't find a proper race car, this one looks close enough.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the wonderful pictures. The one of the moon looks almost like a painting.
> Junek


You are most welcome! I love pictures of the moon.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Love crock pot cooking this time of year. For when I want to bake I have a counter top oven( toaster oven). I love it and it doesn't hear the house up. Mine is Oster and can cook a meal for four easily. Between that Andy crock pot summer cooking is easy.


I have a toaster/convection oven very similar to yours. Can't remember the brand name. Have no idea why they say it's convection since I don't see any difference in how it cooks or length of time it takes. I love not having to use the big oven most of the time!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It was nice, we laughed, held our breath at times, and David called the road a few names not to be repeated here, at times. lol
> We were all really happy when we got to Guernsey, meant we only had another 30 minutes to get home. We left Boulder at about 2 or so, then stopped in Ft. Collins for a few minutes, then headed back out, we didn't get home until around 7 or so. A really long drive, I managed to knit and frog a whole glove on the trip. :roll: Had too much room in the palm, have to figure out a decrease plan.
> I highly recommend the high tea to anyone who has the chance to go, we will do the factory tour next time as we didn't want to wait that long to head toward home, good thing too.


I can imagine the breath holding and name cling of the road. I have done that a few times over the years of driving the highway between Canada and the US during the winter months. Glad you all made it back safely.
I can't blame you fro not wanting to wait until late to head home.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June, you are most welcome. The sky was too beautiful to not share it. You are way too hot for me I'd melt for sure.
> Spring it has passed us by this year. :roll: Not as badly as it has in the UK from what the Met office says.


Our a/c is getting a work out already. I haste being hot and sticky! I'd rather it be too cool and
put a sweater on. I'm dreading the electric bill this summer. I might have to take out a loan to pay it! LOL!!
And the company is raising their rates... just can't win!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I have a toaster/convection oven very similar to yours. Can't remember the brand name. Have no idea why they say it's convection since I don't see any difference in how it cooks or length of time it takes. I love not having to use the big oven most of the time!


I cook everything in the little oven, everyone else does too. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's the serious manner of their questions that make them so much more funny, they have no idea what is actually coming out of their mouths, but the brain is saying something else. LOL


How true poor little fellow kept looking at all of us laughing and was clueless as to what he had said.


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Oh dear! Glad you made it!!


ROFL!!!Me, too. How embarrassing would that be!!!?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Signing out for now have a few things to take care of see you later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> June & Julie, :XD: :XD: :XD: I hope nobody was watching me from afar trying to get out of those recliners. I asked DH the one time to go in and not watch but he insisted on staying and trying to help. I wonder if I should have returned them or if I will get the hang of it eventually. Perhaps it will be good for me to keep trying. :roll: :| :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous sky picture.
> Me too, Marla and I would have been stuck in Cheyenne. I'm so over winter type weather, I just want nice moderate spring weather, a little rain for the garden, and temps in the 60's and 70's during the day.


Camelot?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, now that makes sense. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: It did cause some problems a year or more ago- because things came through too large- and the website used to go into chaos- with oversized pages.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Congrats to DH for getting through-and getting through so very very well at that. What a hard 4 years for both of you. Does he have a job now using his nursing? What will you do without his full-time study and work? WIll he be lost and looking for more to do?


He has applied at a couple of places, one of which we have a friend who works there and has some pull with the hiring. 
;-) I think he will be just fine for awhile, though maybe constantly thinking he is forgetting something with no school. He is ready to just relax for a bit if the house issues will get resolved quickly and leave him alone lol


----------



## Pup lover

Thank you all so much from both DH and I for the congratulations on his graduating. He is amazed to hear that all of you comment and care. I really appreciate the supportive, caring group of friends that I have in all of you here.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


What a beautiful gift for you to treasure. He is such a talented boy.


----------



## Railyn

TNS said:


> Caren, love your reports of Ryan's comments. :lol: Kids have such clear ideas about everything. When my DD was little she didn't believe we could have been alive before she was born, and also did not believe her uncle was my brother because 'he couldn't be both' :thumbup:


This reminds me of my children. My father was one of a set of identical twins. When the kids met my uncle, they were very confused and couldn't figure out what was happening. They ended up calling him "Uncle Grandpa". He was OK with it, in fact thought it was cute. They were polite so that was all that mattered to him.


----------



## Railyn

[ If I fell, I'd have to call the paramedics to haul me up and that would be too embarrassing!!
Junek[/quote]

Ray slid out of his office chair onto the floor a few days ago and I couldn't get him up. Called the 911 and the fire department came. The men were so nice and polite and didn't make Ray feel bad. I asked my son, a fireman, about it and he said that they do it all the time. Don't be embarrased! It happens.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Do you think your winters might be too cold for azaleas?
> We have them all around us but we don't get the kind of cold weather you have.
> Junek


June, that depends on the variety of azaleas planted. We now have varieties which do well here in NE Ohio, although there used to be only one kind.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

My DH has an identical twin and sometimes confuses their grandkids (actually confused their own kids when they're younger). I like the Uncle Grandpa title.



Railyn said:


> This reminds me of my children. My father was one of a set of identical twins. When the kids met my uncle, they were very confused and couldn't figure out what was happening. They ended up calling him "Uncle Grandpa". He was OK with it, in fact thought it was cute. They were polite so that was all that mattered to him.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> When I remember that you moved from San Antonio, I realize what a shock to your system to be dealing with WY weather.
> The couple of years I lived in eastern TX, the weather wasn't that different from here. Summer heat was longer and, of course no snow. But I was used to the high humidity since it's very humid here, too. Even had to scrape a thin layer of frost off the windshield one morning...And it was only about 15 miles from the Gulf!!
> Junek


And to think that I was born and lived in, Alaska for 33 years, you wouldn't think it would bother me so much. :roll: 
It's amazing what 15 years in the South can do for one. 
I found out that yes, we can grow both Rhodedendrons and Azaleas.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine the breath holding and name cling of the road. I have done that a few times over the years of driving the highway between Canada and the US during the winter months. Glad you all made it back safely.
> I can't blame you fro not wanting to wait until late to head home.


I am glad I had my knitting to occupy me or I'd have had a heart attack a couple times I'm sure. lol. 
I can imagine that, that road has to be more than a little interesting in the winter.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just saw episode 2 of the Hungry Investors on Spike TV -- I saw it on OnDemand, but it aired last night so may be on the Spike TV.com website before too long. This is one of the TV shows that one of my nephews (DJ Nurre) is Executive Producing -- in the 2nd episode, his parents (my brother and sister in law--he's the one we visited in London) are shown in the first restaurant before it was redone at a table full of people toasting with wine. Near the end of the show, there are two guys sitting at the winning restaurant tasting some of the new wine selection - the young one is another nephew (son of my brother from Cleveland) who works for his cousin's production company (based out of L.A.). Really neat to be able to see my relatives on TV.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> How true poor little fellow kept looking at all of us laughing and was clueless as to what he had said.


Poor thing, does keep you wondering what will come out next though.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so much from both DH and I for the congratulations on his graduating. He is amazed to hear that all of you comment and care. I really appreciate the supportive, caring group of friends that I have in all of you here.


I think it's wonderful...he's much to be admired. I hope he finds a spot that he'll love. I know he feels at loose ends with all the time he now has!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Signing out for now have a few things to take care of see you later.


Awe, do you think she wants to go for a ride? She really is too cute. 
I did manage to get all my floors swept and mopped, now I need to get my butt in motion and get a few other things done.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Camelot?


If only. (sigh)


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> [ If I fell, I'd have to call the paramedics to haul me up and that would be too embarrassing!!
> Junek


Ray slid out of his office chair onto the floor a few days ago and I couldn't get him up. Called the 911 and the fire department came. The men were so nice and polite and didn't make Ray feel bad. I asked my son, a fireman, about it and he said that they do it all the time. Don't be embarrased! It happens.[/quote]

So nice that you were able to ask your son, and to know that it's not to be worried about. I can imagine how hard it would be for Ray though, had they not been so polite and professional.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw episode 2 of the Hungry Investors on Spike TV -- I saw it on OnDemand, but it aired last night so may be on the Spike TV.com website before too long. This is one of the TV shows that one of my nephews (DJ Nurre) is Executive Producing -- in the 2nd episode, his parents (my brother and sister in law--he's the one we visited in London) are shown in the first restaurant before it was redone at a table full of people toasting with wine. Near the end of the show, there are two guys sitting at the winning restaurant tasting some of the new wine selection - the young one is another nephew (son of my brother from Cleveland) who works for his cousin's production company (based out of L.A.). Really neat to be able to see my relatives on TV.


Oh wow, that is so cool! Will have to watch out for that.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> [ If I fell, I'd have to call the paramedics to haul me up and that would be too embarrassing!!
> Junek


Ray slid out of his office chair onto the floor a few days ago and I couldn't get him up. Called the 911 and the fire department came. The men were so nice and polite and didn't make Ray feel bad. I asked my son, a fireman, about it and he said that they do it all the time. Don't be embarrased! It happens.[/quote]

I live in a senior independent living building and they're frequently here for someone. Thank goodness, it's usually because they've fallen with no damage. We have emergency switches in the bathroom and the larger bedroom. They're connected directly with the city firestation. The one in the bathroom is right beside the tub which makes sense but too easy to hit with your elbow when drying off...bathrooms are small. We taped the switch up with duck tape. You'd have to pull the wall down to flip that switch!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> June, that depends on the variety of azaleas planted. We now have varieties which do well here in NE Ohio, although there used to be only one kind.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Like most flowers, there are new breeds all the time. A few years ago, the lawn service planted a couple here that bloom in the spring and fall.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> And to think that I was born and lived in, Alaska for 33 years, you wouldn't think it would bother me so much. :roll:
> It's amazing what 15 years in the South can do for one.
> I found out that yes, we can grow both Rhodedendrons and Azaleas.


Yes!! I think the warmer temps thin our blood!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw episode 2 of the Hungry Investors on Spike TV -- I saw it on OnDemand, but it aired last night so may be on the Spike TV.com website before too long. This is one of the TV shows that one of my nephews (DJ Nurre) is Executive Producing -- in the 2nd episode, his parents (my brother and sister in law--he's the one we visited in London) are shown in the first restaurant before it was redone at a table full of people toasting with wine. Near the end of the show, there are two guys sitting at the winning restaurant tasting some of the new wine selection - the young one is another nephew (son of my brother from Cleveland) who works for his cousin's production company (based out of L.A.). Really neat to be able to see my relatives on TV.


Yes, it would be neat!


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


Lovely photos. Good luck with the chairs. I have two vey similar and they are VERY low!! If there's no one around to pull me up I'm glad there's not a camera around!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Everybody,

Gage is pretty much back to normal. Running, jumping, playing. So he went to school today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Been hit hard with the allergies so I have been laying low, and also just pretty miserable. yucky when you can't breath :thumbdown: 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mothers Day. I came home from work to find roses from Greg and Gage.

Here are the 2 all in one tops I made this weekend. 3rd is on the needles. Think I will start another Barbie outfit tonight after work.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Bulldog

Page 39...Kathy, it is good to hear you splurged and got out of the van on a real bed, with shower, and cool air. You certainly deserve it.
Apparently I have missed something funny one of Caren's kid's said. I will have to search back and find it.
Cathy, the four generation picture is priceless. So glad your Mom is getting to see and enjoy this sweet little gift from Heaven. I am glad your daughter is keeping her baby close and you are evaluating all situations. You can never be too protective in situations like this. The MIL does not sound trustworthy.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you for the pictures purple fi and angora, nana caren I'm so sorry for missing you birthday so Happy Belated Birthday.

I am still putting things away from getting the floors done. I like it. It was getting where the rugs needed to be cleaned every three months and I just are unable to do that and it's not an easy thing to get DH to do so getting the polished porcelain tile is easier to take care of just run a dust mops and mop once a week in the kitchen or more in the rest of the house. DH didn't like the wood look and I do so we went with tile. It is funny to see our Tony( dachshund) when I play with him in the morning slide his tushy on the floor running after his ball or toys. He's so cute and a love.

I haven't been so great on the best of days let alone getting this work done.

I hope this finds everyone doing well. I send love and hugs to one and all. You are all in my thoughts and prayers always.

{{{{HUGS}}}}
Sharon


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, it makes me sad your daughter is missing out on such precious time with her loving mother. We all love you here and want happiness for you. You have had your shar of


----------



## kehinkle

Hi everyone,

Warm and humid here today. Rain predicated for tomorrow. Hated leaving the hotel; woke up early enough for the hot breakfast (eggs, biscuits and gravy, sausage and waffles, covered and orange juice) then went back and watched the news and took a short nap. Caught up here and have been knitting on the sweater. Have the sleeves and body back together so am on the home stretch of it. The sock is ready for the toe decreases and then will cast on the other. Shawl has two repeats done out of six. Slow going on that as the yarn is slippery even with wooden needles and I am not used to using sized 11.

Nice pix posted. Heard on the news of the snow in Colorado. So glad that Kaye and family made it safely back home. Was thinking that I would have turned around but then knowing me, would have continued.I'm sure by driving the big track, David's car driving has improved immensely. Think they are more aware of the road conditions and the drivers around them.

Hugs and prayers to all. Daralene, be careful with those loungers. Maybe you can keep a chair or came nearby to help you get up. I use a similar one for my bed (without the arms) and use the bulkhead behind the driver's seat to help pull myself up when needed. 

Hope all have a good week,
Kathy


----------



## Bulldog

Page 41
Mary, I meant to mention your SIL on last page. We will certainly be lifting her and the family up in our prayers. I have always prayed to live long enough to see a cure for so many of the devastating diseases we suffer from.

I must have also missed Joy being sick (Sassafras). I pray you are feeling better Joy.

Kaye Love the pictures of the tea and yes David, Kathy, and Mary are kept on the prayer list for safe travels.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Took a short break from moving yarn and stuff. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna

Aran & Erin, I wish you many joys and discoveries as you embark on your new adventures together!

Sharon, good to see you and sounds like you're making progress on the house--always a good thing.

To all with health issues, healing thoughts.

I slept better last night (thank you, melatonin) but still feel a bit tired. Did just a little knitting yesterday and spent most of the day reading. I actually finished a book, which hasn't happened for a very long time.

My summer schedule for work came through and seems quite manageable, so I'm happy about that!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Our a/c is getting a work out already. I haste being hot and sticky! I'd rather it be too cool and
> put a sweater on. I'm dreading the electric bill this summer. I might have to take out a loan to pay it! LOL!!
> And the company is raising their rates... just can't win!


Yes, we were just told that since we've done such a great job conserving water that our rates now have to go up to keep the right amount of revenue coming in for the company. :shock:


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH has an identical twin and sometimes confuses their grandkids (actually confused their own kids when they're younger). I like the Uncle Grandpa title.


Mention of twins reminds me of an old male boss of mine who had a twin sister. He was most upset when someone had asked if they were identical :thumbdown: (wasn't me....)


----------



## gagesmom

okay I finally caught up, wow can we chat. lol

Got to run and get ready for work.

See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie, it makes me sad your daughter is missing out on such precious time with her loving mother. We all love you here and want happiness for you. You have had your shar of


Thanks for that Betty- at least I now have shoulders I can weep on!


----------



## Pup lover

Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope so too----keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm sure you'll impress them -- they'd be silly not too hire you.



Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you strawberry - lovely tile - no more carpet - yeah for you. much easier to keep clean. now you need a braava and a Roomba to take care of the floors for you. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Love the flowers Handyman!
> 
> To all the Mom's out there "Have a Happy Mother's Day".
> 
> I haven't read the post,sorry. I'm still working on putting the house together after having the house tiled and gotten rid of the carpeting,all I can say is it was a nightmare. We were going to do it in two sessions but the tilers had another idea and just started on the others rooms. I asked my husband what are they doing? but he said let them do it and get it over with. We were stuck in the bedroom for a seek with our poor dog Tony.
> 
> Thank you Sam our wonderful host. I need to get going, I wanted to pop in to let you all know I'm still around. Have a great day.


----------



## iamsam

out of the mouth of babes - very cute. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Finally got caught up-- somehow I am not getting notices of new posts since late yesterday. I know I've checked each notice I've gotten so not sure why they aren't coming thru.

Poledra, I was at the plant shop today trying to get other tomatoes since I can't find what I want(usually get) and one of the main gals was working and said hi, told her I couldn't get lg red cherry tomatoes (she knows what I buy) and she said WHAT??!! So they do care-- maybe I was just to late/cautious this year. Can't stay mad at them, they are always so good to me about getting what I want. And they pretty much have the best stuff in town, only home-grown garden shop.

Nanacaren-- exercise group loved your stories about Ryan and his comments. I told both over the half-hour time.

Pup Lover, congrats to your DH on his education! What hard work-- and we need nurses so badly.

Gagesmom-- lovely little toppers-- would ask for pattern but have no one to give them to so far.

Strawberry, loved hearing about Tony (dog) chasing his toys. My Buddy loved to fetch, was half-Dach and just smart as could be. Bet Tony is, too.

After frogging the shawl back to the lace, which seemed OK, I am knitting the stockinette in a couple size bigger needles and it seems to be working;. At least I think I have a chance of getting this to block as it should.

It is very cold again, after 90s for several days so I need to go plant stuff. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I am glad I had my knitting to occupy me or I'd have had a heart attack a couple times I'm sure. lol.
> I can imagine that, that road has to be more than a little interesting in the winter.


Most times I was the driver so had no choice but to stay calm, Many time had to stop and help people out of the ditch or sit in my car until help arrived. Have seen more than one semi over the edge from getting cut off by cars too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


Can someone translate OSF for me? Certainly hoping all goes well for you Dawn!


----------



## iamsam

so good to have you back budasha. --- sam



budasha said:


> Glad to be back. Have missed all of you.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> But not unexpected, given earlier comments about having Serena for extended times without DD.


~~~definitely not with a new born! What does she mean by "extended time"?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Maybe Order of St. Francis which I think is one of the hospital systems near her. Our nuns and priests in our parish were all from this order. The Franciscan Fathers and Sisters believe in tough love!!

http://www.osfhealthcare.org/

Peoria isn't too far from Dawn.



Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone translate OSF for me? Certainly hoping all goes well for you Dawn!


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


Is this the same place you interviewed with before? Praying for you.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Our a/c is getting a work out already. I haste being hot and sticky! I'd rather it be too cool and
> put a sweater on. I'm dreading the electric bill this summer. I might have to take out a loan to pay it! LOL!!
> And the company is raising their rates... just can't win!


We've had the a/c running the whole time we've been here, it's brilliant! We don't have it at home because we rarely would have any need of it, although there have been occasions when I've wished...! :shock: We drove to St Petersburg today and wandered around the Tropical Gardens which were lovely, had lunch sitting on the deck at a waterside restaurant and then came back here and sat at the pool....retirement, you can't beat it! :lol:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Signing out for now have a few things to take care of see you later.


A biker kitty! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


Hope it works out for you. My Gran would have told you to, "just throw your face at them!"........no, I've no idea what she meant either! :shock: She would also have said, "What's for you won't go by (past) you."


----------



## iamsam

miracles still happen so sending tons of healing energy to sil's sisiter - and the hope that she does make it to here son's wedding. --- sam



pacer said:


> My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> miracles still happen so sending tons of healing energy to sil's sisiter - and the hope that she does make it to here son's wedding. --- sam


She is a strong person and has taken on this cancer demon with a great sense of humor and lots of family support. I do pray that she could attend her son's wedding.


----------



## iamsam

was that snow on the roads poledra - when did you get that? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


----------



## iamsam

i'm not too far behind but need to get ready to leave to go to Ayden's baseball game. it begins at 6:30. I think that is pretty late on top of a full day of school - but what do I know.

another beautiful day - pleasant breeze - 84° - I could take this the rest of the summer. the rest of the week is to be a bit cooler however - mid to high 60's. if the sun shines it shouldn't be too bad. I have my ceiling fan in the bedroom going full speed so I am quite comfortable. need to have the one in the living room replaced.

hope everyone had a special day yesterday - Heidi had breakfast in bed - and kfc for dinner. no muss - no fuss - little clean up. think she had pretty much a lazy day.

later --- sam


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Gage is pretty much back to normal. Running, jumping, playing. So he went to school today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Been hit hard with the allergies so I have been laying low, and also just pretty miserable. yucky when you can't breath :thumbdown:
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Mothers Day. I came home from work to find roses from Greg and Gage.
> 
> Here are the 2 all in one tops I made this weekend. 3rd is on the needles. Think I will start another Barbie outfit tonight after work.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Glad Gage is fine. Good for Gage and Greg to get your roses!!
Oh, how I wish I knitted as fast as you do. I don't work, don't have two men to take care of and I do very little housework and still can't do as much as you or as fast!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you for the pictures purple fi and angora, nana caren I'm so sorry for missing you birthday so Happy Belated Birthday.
> 
> I am still putting things away from getting the floors done. I like it. It was getting where the rugs needed to be cleaned every three months and I just are unable to do that and it's not an easy thing to get DH to do so getting the polished porcelain tile is easier to take care of just run a dust mops and mop once a week in the kitchen or more in the rest of the house. DH didn't like the wood look and I do so we went with tile. It is funny to see our Tony( dachshund) when I play with him in the morning slide his tushy on the floor running after his ball or toys. He's so cute and a love.
> 
> I haven't been so great on the best of days let alone getting this work done.
> 
> I hope this finds everyone doing well. I send love and hugs to one and all. You are all in my thoughts and prayers always.
> 
> {{{{HUGS}}}}
> Sharon


I'm glad the floors will be easier for you. And wish that you could have some really good days. It's so good to see you posting. We miss you when you're gone so long.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kate --- you're not too far from where my sister is in Sun City Center, FL -- Now is a good time to be down there -- hope there are some strawberries left for you to have some good old fashioned strawberry shortcake!



KateB said:


> We've had the a/c running the whole time we've been here, it's brilliant! We don't have it at home because we rarely would have any need of it, although there have been occasions when I've wished...! :shock: We drove to St Petersburg today and wandered around the Tropical Gardens which were lovely, had lunch sitting on the deck at a waterside restaurant and then came back here and sat at the pool....retirement, you can't beat it! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

It could happen -- my MIL made sure she was there for our youngest daughter's wedding -- she passed 3 weeks later. DD knows that she was special enough for Grandma to be there. The will is wondrous thing.



pacer said:


> She is a strong person and has taken on this cancer demon with a great sense of humor and lots of family support. I do pray that she could attend her son's wedding.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, we were just told that since we've done such a great job conserving water that our rates now have to go up to keep the right amount of revenue coming in for the company. :shock:


It's definitely a no-win situation for consumers. They say the reason for the electrical company increase was the bad winter. Still trying to figure that one out???
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that Betty- at least I now have shoulders I can weep on!


Oh, Julie....you should know we have strong and willing shoulders. My heart is with you. I'm just so sorry your daughter is missing out on being close to her wonderful mother.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


Sounds promising....prayers will be said that it's the right thing for you....we prayed a job into being for Spider's DH and we can sure do the same thing for you!!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> good to hear from you strawberry - lovely tile - no more carpet - yeah for you. much easier to keep clean. now you need a braava and a Roomba to take care of the floors for you. --- sam


Did you ever get your floors fixed the way you wanted, Sam? You never mentioned it again.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> We've had the a/c running the whole time we've been here, it's brilliant! We don't have it at home because we rarely would have any need of it, although there have been occasions when I've wished...! :shock: We drove to St Petersburg today and wandered around the Tropical Gardens which were lovely, had lunch sitting on the deck at a waterside restaurant and then came back here and sat at the pool....retirement, you can't beat it! :lol:


Sounds like our weather. I've found that we usually have just as hot weather as FL but of course, we have winters and most of FL doesn't. I'm so glad you're enjoying your holiday. The Tropical Gardens are beautiful. Went to those many years ago.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Hope it works out for you. My Gran would have told you to, "just throw your face at them!"........no, I've no idea what she meant either! :shock: She would also have said, "What's for you won't go by (past) you."


I like that last saying...found that it's usually true...the first one sort of "threw me".
Junek


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Mother's Day gifts from the grandchildren. I even got a new car.


What a wonderful family you have! Your Mother's Day was spectacular.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you. Have held you close to my heart as you've been going through so much. I've thought myself that IF I outlive my DH I will most definitely have an auction company come in. House will be too big for me and all the tools DH has. Hope things get settled soon for you and that you will be around family soon. You have been missed here.


Thank you, Gwenie. As much as I know I have to move, I love my home and am finding it difficult to let go.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi All - Just a quick pop in before I go get chicken in the oven. Saw the dermatologist this afternoon - I have a spot on the back of my hand that needed a biopsy. He managed to hit me about 20 times on my arms and face with the freeze - wants me to start back on the chem peel pretty soon...... I hate that stuff - but better to catch all the little spots early on. I have been so good about sunscreen the last few years - but obviously the damage has been done. Remember to wear a hat and sunscreen when out and about my friends. Nothing from Mayo today so Alan will call them tomorrow. I am about 15 pages behind so I will pour a glass of wine and catch up while chicken bakes - be back in a bit! luv-AZ


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> For all the fans of "Misty of Chincoteague", this is Misty's statue.
> And the Groom Swan came to the back door looking for a hand out yesterday.
> The ducks went into the garage when the remote opened the door before my sister's DH could even drive in.
> Junek


Such great pictures.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Saw this on facebook and thought Strawberry plus others might enjoy it.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10157224_10152169618081696_369296074_n.jpg

Guess you'll have to copy/paste as the pix didn't come thru.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~definitely not with a new born! What does she mean by "extended time"?


I believe she was proposing having the baby for weekends at least- Cathy will remember better than me!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe Order of St. Francis which I think is one of the hospital systems near her. Our nuns and priests in our parish were all from this order. The Franciscan Fathers and Sisters believe in tough love!!
> 
> http://www.osfhealthcare.org/
> 
> Peoria isn't too far from Dawn.


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## budasha

HandyFamily - The flowers you made are lovely. Did you make them for someone special or to sell?


----------



## pammie1234

I have slept most of the day! DD called close to noon and woke me up. I guess I was tired! At least it was a great weekend so well worth it.

I read the posts, but I think my brain didn't comprehend a thing. I just hope that everyone is doing well and enjoying the day.

We have had some storms today. It was still raining about an hour ago, but don't know if it still is. I hope so because we really need it.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> No, it is a toy car. Someone always gets a toy car for a birthday or special occasion.


Oh darn, I thought you got a big people's car :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....you should know we have strong and willing shoulders. My heart is with you. I'm just so sorry your daughter is missing out on being close to her wonderful mother.
> Hugs, Sister of my heart.
> Junek


I often think her parents embarrass her- but as you say she is missing out, and hugs back to you!

For that matter I have not started a group hug for ages, so what about one now!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((All of Us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Saw this on facebook and thought Strawberry plus others might enjoy it.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10157224_10152169618081696_369296074_n.jpg
> 
> Guess you'll have to copy/paste as the pix didn't come thru.


eliminating the 's' should work!


----------



## budasha

sassafras123 said:


> . I am totally exhausted after only picking up cake and going to meeting. Took Maya out afterward but couldn't walk her. Too tired and fierce wind. This exhaustion is not normal and I do not do exhaustion well. Hope it is only UTI and I can start antibiotics tomorrow. I haven't had energy since workshop and I have been home six days. Don't know if it is fm from howling wind, UTI or ulcerative colitis, though it doesn't feel like that.
> Love pics of DGS black swan and knitted flowers.


I am sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. Have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## budasha

sassafras123 said:


> . I am totally exhausted after only picking up cake and going to meeting. Took Maya out afterward but couldn't walk her. Too tired and fierce wind. This exhaustion is not normal and I do not do exhaustion well. Hope it is only UTI and I can start antibiotics tomorrow. I haven't had energy since workshop and I have been home six days. Don't know if it is fm from howling wind, UTI or ulcerative colitis, though it doesn't feel like that.
> Love pics of DGS black swan and knitted flowers.


I am sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. Have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## budasha

PupLover - what wonderful news about your DH. You must be so proud of him. Congratulations on his success.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh good - it's so easy for moments like this to be lost - I'm glad she recognizes the value of keeping them for down the road.


NanaCaren said:


> Yes they all get written down Elishia makes sure of it. Her two youngest come up with the craziest things at times.


----------



## budasha

Aran said:


> Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.
> 
> It's amazing how our pets can manage to overcome their injuries...sometimes much better than we can.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Dick. Have the doctors been able to inflate his lung? Having had lung cancer, I know how scary this can be. I'll keep him in my prayers.
> 
> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


Sometimes friendships turn into a very loving relationship. I hope yours does.


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


Matthew has the makings of an artist. It's a lovely gift.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


Kids do say the funniest things


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia said it was delicious and then she had a wonderful breakfast as well. I will ask her for the receipt for this one as she are them for the boys.


MMM...that does look yummy.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you been able to replace your 'furbaby'?


Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


----------



## sassafras123

Liz, thank you. Wishing you better health and energy also. Doctor visit Thursday but she called in Rx for antibiotics which Al will pickup.
I had delightful day. Tidied craft room, had walk with Maya, then went back on desert with her and tried watercolor of Sierras. They are too vast, I get lost in ups and downs and we are 15 miles away. Going to keep trying. Each time I learn more. Also want to treat myself to getting closer and a little ride with Maya.
Tomorrow Loma Linda for Al's eye doctor.
It's after four now and I'm back in bed for the rest of today.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


Wow - that looks terrible. I wouldn't be driving in that.

Love the pictures of the teapots. I used to collect them. Still have some but sold most of them. I seem to collect everything.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope so too----keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm sure you'll impress them -- they'd be silly not too hire you.


Aaww thanks!


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Little Madams party went off well and they all had a great time.
> 
> I'm off to visit some sheep this morning and possibly, well almost definitely, buy some wool.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos....


Looks like "little madam" did enjoy her party. Most kids do.

Your garden pictures are always so lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> Pixie, my brother's little dog who broke two legs, is doing much better. The cast is off of her front leg, but she can't put any weight on her back leg yet, so she's three legging things for now.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dick, my friend Mary's husband, isn't doing as well. He has a collapsed lung & has cysts in his lungs. The docs think that maybe the cancer on his scalp has metastasized & gone to his lungs, but tests can't confirm this just yet.
> 
> I met Sam for coffee & then supper at a fantastic restaurant in Bowling Green, OH called Naslada's Bistro. We had a great time just hanging out & knitting & chatting. I continue to mystify Sam, but then again, I mystify many of my good friends.
> 
> A good friend & I have agreed to start dating. We feel very comfortable hanging out together & can tell each other damn near anything. We've had sparks between us, but we're both too shy & polite to make a move. It may end badly if the romance sours, but we won't know if we don't try. Here's the funny thing: her name is Erin, so we are Aran & Erin.


~~~Good news about Pixie. Prayers are surrounding Dick & Mary for comfort and ease. Good wishes for you & Erin. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe Order of St. Francis which I think is one of the hospital systems near her. Our nuns and priests in our parish were all from this order. The Franciscan Fathers and Sisters believe in tough love!!
> 
> http://www.osfhealthcare.org/
> 
> Peoria isn't too far from Dawn.


Yes I am pretty sure thats what it stands for. There is a whole group of hospitals and doctors offices at least here in Illinois that are all affiliated. Our local hospital is in the OSF family as is one of the hospitals in Bloomington St. James, here St. Joseph's, Bloomington, St. Francis in Peoria. This interview is with their home healthcare division for Bloomington and Pontiac so maybe wont have to travel every day.


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> Is this the same place you interviewed with before? Praying for you.


Yes same organization different location and position.


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


Now that is a gorgeous sunrise. How nice that your DH got you roses and took you to dinner and a play. I used to love going to dinner theatres.

Our trees are only coming into leaf now so the blossoms will be very late.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Hope it works out for you. My Gran would have told you to, "just throw your face at them!"........no, I've no idea what she meant either! :shock: She would also have said, "What's for you won't go by (past) you."


Will do my best on throwing my face at them, totally a believer of the whats for you wont go by you. Thanks


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> She is a strong person and has taken on this cancer demon with a great sense of humor and lots of family support. I do pray that she could attend her son's wedding.


Will keep her in my prayers also.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. I've been saying all last week I was gong to re-organize my yarn and still have yet to do it but TODAY is the day. Will TTYL cause I HAVE to get it done! Love and hugs to all!


And I still haven't blocked my shawls or finished my sweaters. I'm


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> eliminating the 's' should work!


Don't think there was an "s" in it where you usually need to elim.

And LOVE the group hug! I send this to a friend (U)
(((((((((((((All of US))))))))))))))


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> eliminating the 's' should work!


I went back to look, you're right, there was an "s"-- I'll try to be more careful-- but you know how our memories work!!


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Signing out for now have a few things to take care of see you later.


So cute. I have to go too. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I often think her parents embarrass her- but as you say she is missing out, and hugs back to you!
> 
> For that matter I have not started a group hug for ages, so what about one now!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((All of Us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Back to you Julie!!


----------



## Pup lover

budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


She is adorable!! Love the black and orange, what breed is she??


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Happy Mother's day to all the moms. This is Matthew's mother's day gift made from plaster. He did it in his art class at the art institute.


~~~Precious! Glad to see him exploring other media for his artistic talents! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH received some very sad news. One of his students from our earlier years of his teaching here has died. He was 52, a brilliant musician in the Columbus. Ohio area. He was married with no children. He died Mother's Day morning. DH was 24 when he started teaching here and we have shared in so many joys of his students and their successes over the years. Now we are sharing in the sorrows.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> But I must remember to be thankful for what I have got.


~~~That's the best we can do.....take heart!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> My SIL's sister was told recently to get her affairs in order as her time here on earth is coming to an end. She was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer over 6 years ago. It has now spread to several areas of her body. She has enjoyed the time that she has been given. She traveled to Texas with her sisters last week and wants to make it to her son's wedding in August. She is a fighter, so one never knows. She had an aggressive form of breast cancer many years ago and beat it. My mom shared this with me tonight.


~~~Tons of strengthening energies for her.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> My mom always wanted a '57 Chevy, so one year we got her one--a model about 8" long.


~~~That's the only way I'll ever get a Jag!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope today was a good day for you all.
> We did go to Boulder, Co today, the road from here to Cheyenne was a mess, but once we left Cheyenne and headed to Boulder, the roads weren't too bad. Tea was fantastic and really fun, I did take pics for you all.
> The trip home was fine until we hit Cheyenne, then most of the roads were closed between there and home, but David, thank goodness, new an alternate route that was actually open, added a couple hours to the trip home, but we did make it finally.
> I said that after today and knowing that he drives in that or worse in a Semi, my respect for his driving ability went up a great deal, not that I didn't have respect for it before, but really, it was pretty bad. He said it was Aunt Shirleys and you all prayers that keep him safe out there and little bit of luck, some driving skills, but mostly the other. lol
> So thank you all very much for you prayers for David and Kathy and anyone else driving out there.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up.


~~~GREAT photos! Thanks for sharing. My DH wanted to know where the road was in your 1st picture! :lol: 
The tea pictures look so yummy...and the teapots! LOVE the dragon! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Amazing how things change when they become a mother, a totally different point of view to look from. So glad that she did that for you.


sugarsugar wrote:
Lovely. My DD had a friend take her to the shops on Sat and came back with some bright blue orchids and a nice note with them thanking me for everything I have done for her over the last few months. Wow, was I surprised to say the least.

~~~We wish her the best 1st Mother's Day ever. She's blessed she has a mother like you...and I think she knows it! A great Mother's Day gift for you, too! What a treat.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Little Madams party went off well and they all had a great time.
> 
> I'm off to visit some sheep this morning and possibly, well almost definitely, buy some wool.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos....


~~~3 FAB photos! I think the pond picture is one of your best of that spot. Wonderful!
Love the other 2 as well.....VERY nice!


----------



## AZ Sticks

fingers toes and eyes crossed!!!


Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


~~~Your morning photos are lovely! Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

love your gran's sayings Kate! You look like you could get used to the warm weather and the pool!!


KateB said:


> Hope it works out for you. My Gran would have told you to, "just throw your face at them!"........no, I've no idea what she meant either! :shock: She would also have said, "What's for you won't go by (past) you."


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, is it possible that Bronwen didn't even realize it was Mother's Day. Doesn't sound like they did anything for her at the house. I hope that is the reason, that she is just busy and it slipped right by her. I know if you aren't working with people that talk about it you might not even realize it.

Regardless of why....Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Liz - she is darling!!!!! What a face - she doesn't look like too much trouble........lol!


budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


I am so glad that you have Candy! She must really brighten your days- I am not sure what breed she is?


----------



## AZ Sticks

You need to join Shirley's WIP workshop!!!!


budasha said:


> And I still haven't blocked my shawls or finished my sweaters. I'm


----------



## pacer

Budasha....Love the beautiful dog. 

Daralene...So sorry to hear of the loss of DH's student. Enjoy your time together this summer. I would not want to get up from your lawn chairs. Too low for me.

Sandi...I hope Alan hears something from Mayo real soon. Take care of yourself as well.

I am very tired so off to get some sleep. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't think there was an "s" in it where you usually need to elim.
> 
> And LOVE the group hug! I send this to a friend (U)
> (((((((((((((All of US))))))))))))))


It became 'active' when I quoted it, without the s in the http!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Back to you Julie!!


And another for you, Dawn! Hope that interview goes/has gone well!


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK caught up and DH is calling me to keep him company - lovely evening/day/night to all - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's the best we can do.....take heart!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I would certainly need to find the sumac -- maybe Mariano's? But, DH did find a small jar of the za'atar and both mild and spicy harissa at the Caputo fruit and vegetable market...do you have one close by you? I think we have three or four of them in the suburbs.


~~~Have not heard of Caputo Markets. I thought I should check Mariano's and Whole Foods.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, is it possible that Bronwen didn't even realize it was Mother's Day. Doesn't sound like they did anything for her at the house. I hope that is the reason, that she is just busy and it slipped right by her. I know if you aren't working with people that talk about it you might not even realize it.
> 
> Regardless of why....Hugs


No that is not what happened - I know from the DGD that they had done several things for Bronwen even though she had had to go to work. But it has to come from Bronwen the DGD did not connect that I am a mother too.
But thanks for the hugs.
And sorry to hear of DH' pupil's death- comes to all of us in time- but he was young to go.


----------



## gagesmom

Got caught up but I am going to go for now. I want to finish the all in one top I have on the needles. I am going to start another Barbie outfit tonight so I have something to work on tomorrow.

Be back a bit later.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> We've had the a/c running the whole time we've been here, it's brilliant! We don't have it at home because we rarely would have any need of it, although there have been occasions when I've wished...! :shock: We drove to St Petersburg today and wandered around the Tropical Gardens which were lovely, had lunch sitting on the deck at a waterside restaurant and then came back here and sat at the pool....retirement, you can't beat it! :lol:


I have had the a/c on for the past little while. Wished I lived where I had little need of it. 
You look right at home in the pool.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> A biker kitty! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: the perfect cat for my house.


----------



## Spider

jknappva said:


> Sounds promising....prayers will be said that it's the right thing for you....we prayed a job into being for Spider's DH and we can sure do the same thing for you!!
> LOL!
> Junek


Yes , you all did and I know it helped. And your caring and support helped me.
Congrats to your husband,Puplover. That must have been so much work for him. Nurses are needed and he will be an excellent one.
DH and I have taken in a young girl I met through work, her family is so dysfunctional and they have been so cruel to her. She is so special and intelligent and needs to break the cycle. 
We have had nothing but rain, it is so wet and not one farmer in the field.
Take care all. Linda still trying to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'm not too far behind but need to get ready to leave to go to Ayden's baseball game. it begins at 6:30. I think that is pretty late on top of a full day of school - but what do I know.
> 
> another beautiful day - pleasant breeze - 84° - I could take this the rest of the summer. the rest of the week is to be a bit cooler however - mid to high 60's. if the sun shines it shouldn't be too bad. I have my ceiling fan in the bedroom going full speed so I am quite comfortable. need to have the one in the living room replaced.
> 
> hope everyone had a special day yesterday - Heidi had breakfast in bed - and kfc for dinner. no muss - no fuss - little clean up. think she had pretty much a lazy day.
> 
> later --- sam


Been warm here too, fans and a/c going day and night. Cooler starting tomorrow, possibly a bit of rain as well. 
No breakfast in bed but chines fro dinner- no clean up for me. House full of family and fun most of the day.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> What a wonderful family you have! Your Mother's Day was spectacular.


Thank you and it was wonderful. I was ready for a rest in the evening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Saw this on facebook and thought Strawberry plus others might enjoy it.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10157224_10152169618081696_369296074_n.jpg
> 
> Guess you'll have to copy/paste as the pix didn't come thru.


Here is the photo. It is so cute


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Oh darn, I thought you got a big people's car :thumbdown:


Oh no I like my truck, but I am looking at a few for the teens to drive. They will be needing one to share for now.


----------



## sassafras123

Low 90's here.
Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh good - it's so easy for moments like this to be lost - I'm glad she recognizes the value of keeping them for down the road.


I had books of things my bunch said over the years. She writes all of them down she must have books full as well. My mum does the same thing.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


AWWWWW she is so cute.


----------



## Pup lover

Rookie Dave loves the pork fajitas, wants me to make them again this weekend for his graduation. Will use the whole can of peppers this time instead of just a couple and see if I can find apple cider. He and Jake put cheese on theirs left more avacado for me :mrgreen: found large avacados at Aldis for 79¢ need to go get more as he wants seven layer dip also. Think I will be busy cooking Friday


----------



## sassafras123

now more drawing


----------



## Pup lover

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Joy your water colors are wonderful! The bear is my favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's the only way I'll ever get a Jag!


I'll post a photo of my jag for you. it's in the shop right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Thank you friend.

WOW, those paintings are wonderful. I love them. Such a great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fun sharing in your wanderings by seeing them in your paintings.

Did you really see that bear?


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> DH received some very sad news. One of his students from our earlier years of his teaching here has died. He was 52, a brilliant musician in the Columbus. Ohio area. He was married with no children. He died Mother's Day morning. DH was 24 when he started teaching here and we have shared in so many joys of his students and their successes over the years. Now we are sharing in the sorrows.


That is very sad news indeed. HUGS for both you and DH.


----------



## pammie1234

Count me in on the group hug! We all need it once in a while!


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your morning photos are lovely! Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Hope it works out for you. My Gran would have told you to, "just throw your face at them!"........no, I've no idea what she meant either! :shock: She would also have said, "What's for you won't go by (past) you."


It means to put on your best face/smile, even if you are nervous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Daralene...So sorry to hear of the loss of DH's student. Enjoy your time together this summer. I would not want to get up from your lawn chairs. Too low for me.


Thank you. Such a shock. He has had a problem for 2 years but nothing that would kill him. Think it was depression.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Your paintings are absolutely brilliant. Love them.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, I did not see that particular bear I painted it from a painting my friend drew of Kwan Yen riding atop a bear. Then I made up the rest of the scene trying to practice trees. I have seen several bears in the wild. The funniest was at Yosemite. I came around a curve and the bear was there. We both stopped and looked and backed away. Me around the curve, him into the woods. I waited several minutes and again hiked around the curve and the bear was there again. Time for another trail.
Touched the hair of one in Yellowstone as it walked by our camp trailer at night. I was reaching out to turn over and felt his hair through the window screening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Time for me to get some sleep been a long day. 
One of the koi fish in the pond. It is getting a little large for my liking. The wild life could eat that instead of my trout is be okay with it.  

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that is so cool! Will have to watch out for that.


~~~I found it on Spike tv...on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I did not see that particular bear I painted it from a painting my friend drew of Kwan Yen riding atop a bear. Then I made up the rest of the scene trying to practice trees. I have seen several bears in the wild. The funniest was at Yosemite. I came around a curve and the bear was there. We both stopped and looked and backed away. Me around the curve, him into the woods. I waited several minutes and again hiked around the curve and the bear was there again. Time for another trail.
> Touched the hair of one in Yellowstone as it walked by our camp trailer at night. I was reaching out to turn over and felt his hair through the window screening.


Wow, you really have faced fear with a "b" and lived to tell about it.


----------



## sassafras123

Caren, love the upside down pic. You must have high winds as the cloud looks like a lenticular cloud. I never saw any til we moved to the desert.
Recorded winds of 90 miles/hr. Saturday evening. That is almost hurricane strenghth.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> That is very sad news indeed. HUGS for both you and DH.


I didn't say it before because it hadn't been mentioned and I thought the family might keep it secret, but sadly it is in an article so I can tell you that he committed suicide. Just so tragic. One of the nicest people and such a talented musician. He was suffering hearing loss and they couldn't help him apparently, but also terrible depression.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Since I'm not on as much, I might miss someone's posts. Please forgive me for not keeping up, but I really do want to stop by when I can. PM me if you want. Hugs.

Sam, I'll be checking out some of those great recipes. :thumbup: Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Daralene, so sorry to hear of this young man's passing. How terrible that he felt such despair.

Desert Joy, the painting is coming along well--really like the stream and the bear. I have seen one out walking, but it was very young and scrambled up a tree (amazing how fast they can move when they want to).

Lovely photos from all. I'll be in on that group hug, too. I could use one.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Mention of twins reminds me of an old male boss of mine who had a twin sister. He was most upset when someone had asked if they were identical :thumbdown: (wasn't me....)


~~~I'm flabbergasted! How clueless can some folk be? :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS wrote:
Mention of twins reminds me of an old male boss of mine who had a twin sister. He was most upset when someone had asked if they were identical (wasn't me....)



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm flabbergasted! How clueless can some folk be? :XD: :XD:


Made me laugh out loud again. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call today for an in person interview with OSF on Wednesday afternoon. Hoping that its the right offer for the right position for me.


~~~fingers, toes, legs, arms, (eyes?) crossed for good luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, so sorry to hear of this young man's passing. How terrible that he felt such despair.


Still can't believe that he would do that. So sad and 52 is so young. If only he could have been helped with his depression. It is so nice that we are here for each other and support one another. It can make all the difference if we share like this even if it is that we are sad. Just love the way people gave Julie hugs for her Mother's Day and how we care about one another when there are health problems and we share the good things too. Plus we knit...therapy on a stick. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PupLover...Hope you get the job if you feel it is a great fit!


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks...So glad DH got insurance approval but sad to hear he is so bad. This must be encouraging. :thumbup: Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just have to share this with you. DH watched this documentary and then shared it with me. It is so inspiring. There are wonderful teachers out there helping students to learn how to deal with life along with learning. This is wonderful:
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/children-full-of-life/


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe she was proposing having the baby for weekends at least- Cathy will remember better than me!


~~~waaaaay to long without mom. I don't think she is trustworthy. Based on her son's behavior....I'm not sure she is a good maternal caregiver.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I often think her parents embarrass her- but as you say she is missing out, and hugs back to you!
> 
> For that matter I have not started a group hug for ages, so what about one now!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((All of Us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~I'm in....and I so agree that she is missing out. Hugs are all 'round!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


I love them! Well done, Joy!


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> .
> DH and I have taken in a young girl I met through work, her family is so dysfunctional and they have been so cruel to her. She is so special and intelligent and needs to break the cycle.
> 
> ~~~Thank you for caring for this young girl.
> :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh -- but what a wonderful occasion for which to cook. Send me your address via my personal email so I can get a card out to him. I probably have it somewhere, but this saves me the looking.

Glad he liked the fajitas----I think I'll try it with limeade the next time I make it -- when DS and family are here or I am up there. They want to try the Lebanese salad and fruit salad also.



Pup lover said:


> Rookie Dave loves the pork fajitas, wants me to make them again this weekend for his graduation. Will use the whole can of peppers this time instead of just a couple and see if I can find apple cider. He and Jake put cheese on theirs left more avacado for me :mrgreen: found large avacados at Aldis for 79¢ need to go get more as he wants seven layer dip also. Think I will be busy cooking Friday


----------



## RookieRetiree

Look for the good looking young lady in black & white jacket with young gentleman (bald) in the middle of the table. He's the one just a year younger than me although they look much younger---must be the Texas tans. Matt (the assistant cameraman) is one of the youngest of the grandkids; they're all grown up now! My Mom would be so proud.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I found it on Spike tv...on Wednesday evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH had a cold last week and now DD and I have it....I've felt miserable all day---just about as bad as the weather!! Flash flood warnings and some high winds, but the tornado warnings were north of us. Such horrible weather so far this spring.

Sassafrass -- love your wastercolors.

Angora-- good to see you -- so sorry and many condolences on the loss of a friend to suicide - we lost a bright 18 year old nephew..seems males hesitate so much to get help---think they shoud be able to just "shake it off". Such a tragedy.

I've been trying to medicate and hydrate all day, but the throat is very sore and I'vd had the alternating chills and hot flashes. Time for some Olbas tea and then off to bed. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness what an adorable dog! His markings are like a calico cat....he/she is such a cute cuddly little thing.


budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


----------



## Spider

Love the water colors and the puppy. He is so cute.
Good luck Puplover on the job. They will be lucky to get you.Angora, sorry about hearing of the loss of DHs past student. Depression is so hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sassafas your paintings are looking wonderful. I still haven't taken brush to paint.....the supppies are just sitting and waiting for me.....



sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Sassafas your paintings are looking wonderful. I still haven't taken brush to paint.....the supppies are just sitting and waiting for me.....


You are so busy, it would be hard to find time to do it all. At least that is how I feel sometimes. How is the new puppy doing??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sydney is doing great. He is getting so BIG but is behaving himself most of the time. He did take my special pillow from the bed and hid it under the bed. DH also is missing a tennis shoe.....LOL. We've been working on crating lately ; not for punishment but to create a special spot for him so that when DD isn't home he won't be so anxious. He really is attached to her the most of all of us.

I'm pretty tired now. Did get a good bit done with the yarn and more mopping and moving some pieces of furniture around. I'm going to turn in, Peace & hugs to all. TTYL



Spider said:


> You are so busy, it would be hard to find time to do it all. At least that is how I feel sometimes. How is the new puppy doing??


----------



## Spider

Must be the only one up tonight. I am tired but having a night of not sleeping. Work will come in the morning and I will be so tired..who else is up tonight???


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Must be the only one up tonight. I am tired but having a night of not sleeping. Work will come in the morning and I will be so tired..who else is up tonight???


the southern hemisphere bunch is around- I am just watching the evening news, having eaten my meal- but it is only about 3-30 pm., for darowil- then I will watch a bit more telly!


----------



## darowil

Well I have just spent a few hours reading- no commenting or I would never have finished. Lasr week we were failry quite but made up for it this week! But at least now I am up to date even if I do need to do other things soon.
Working on my next square. Why when I knitted a fair bit of one and decided it needed redoing and I repeated it with a few more stitches on the same needles did it grow by over 2"?!!! So changed down a nedle size and think it is OK this time. Biut need a bit more to be sure.
We are having beautiful weather at the moment- low to mid 20s for the next week (low to mid 70s). Unseasonably warm for this late in autumn- after an unseasonably cold week last week!


----------



## PurpleFi

A very lazy good morning from sunny Surrey. Have only just got up, been reading knitting patterns and having a cup of coffee in bed.

Going for a swim later and sorting out some knitting for this week end as we are way with Mr Ps old youth club friends, going to Stratford on Avon (Shakespeare's birthplace and all that!)

Sorry I am miles behind again this week, but send healing vibes and hugs to everyone and Tuesday photos....


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


gorgeous babies-triplets at that!
Lovely wool- both what you bought and didn't buy.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Still can't believe that he would do that. So sad and 52 is so young. If only he could have been helped with his depression. It is so nice that we are here for each other and support one another. It can make all the difference if we share like this even if it is that we are sad. Just love the way people gave Julie hugs for her Mother's Day and how we care about one another when there are health problems and we share the good things too. Plus we knit...therapy on a stick. :thumbup:


It's very sad, and very difficult for those close to him. I'm glad we can try to support each other here, and I will borrow your wonderful phrase 'therapy on a stick' if you don't mind!


----------



## TNS

What lovely work, Sassafrass . You have a real feel for the great outdoors, and your portrait of GD is excellent


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


Ooh....to both the lambs and the wool! Lovely white lilacs too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you too, Cathy- it was lovely skyping earlier- and watching little Serena- such a beautiful baby!


It was good talking to you too Julie, take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I drag them to my desk top, most everything I post it from the desktop.


Me too... RE Gwen asking about posting pictures.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> and a well deserved gift - and I hope it is only upward for the two of you from now on. --- sam


Thankyou Sam, I hope so too.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> they are quite lovely handyfamily - I have an idea everyone liked theirs. --- sam


They sure are... well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It was good talking to you too Julie, take care.


 :thumbup: Good to see you catching up, Cathy- I am sorting photos presently for the Workshop!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


Precious.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I know I answered this one but here is another one of Ryan's funnies today. This kids was full of questions today.
> 
> Ryan is coming up with the funniest things today.
> Ryan: Nana you don't want anymore kids?
> Nana: No 7 is enough
> Ryan: Nana you have 7 kids? But you only have 2 kids sometimes 3. You have 5 adults. Did they use to be kids and then adults and then moved out?


Precious.


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Plus we knit...therapy on a stick. :thumbup:


What a great expression! I will remember this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Look for the good looking young lady in black & white jacket with young gentleman (bald) in the middle of the table. He's the one just a year younger than me although they look much younger---must be the Texas tans. Matt (the assistant cameraman) is one of the youngest of the grandkids; they're all grown up now! My Mom would be so proud.


Congratulations on having your family in this show and working on it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You can rightfully burst your buttons.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> DH had a cold last week and now DD and I have it....I've felt miserable all day---just about as bad as the weather!! Flash flood warnings and some high winds, but the tornado warnings were north of us. Such horrible weather so far this spring.
> 
> Sassafrass -- love your wastercolors.
> 
> Angora-- good to see you -- so sorry and many condolences on the loss of a friend to suicide - we lost a bright 18 year old nephew..seems males hesitate so much to get help---think they shoud be able to just "shake it off". Such a tragedy.
> 
> I've been trying to medicate and hydrate all day, but the throat is very sore and I'vd had the alternating chills and hot flashes. Time for some Olbas tea and then off to bed. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


Hope you soon feel better. So sorry you all got hit with this cold.

What a shame you lost a nephew at such a young age. Such a hard thing to deal with. DH's former student married a musician from the school also and they have a CD they did together. I hope she will be alright. The service is private, but there will be a Memorial service later.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Love the water colors and the puppy. He is so cute.
> Good luck Puplover on the job. They will be lucky to get you.Angora, sorry about hearing of the loss of DHs past student. Depression is so hard.


Thanks Spider. I know all our lives have been touched by it at one time or another.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No that is not what happened - I know from the DGD that they had done several things for Bronwen even though she had had to go to work. But it has to come from Bronwen the DGD did not connect that I am a mother too.
> But thanks for the hugs.
> And sorry to hear of DH' pupil's death- comes to all of us in time- but he was young to go.


I guess I was hoping it was that they had forgotten. That would have been the best scenario.
Thanks Julie. I pray his wife will be alright. I'm sure she will live with some hard thoughts to deal with.


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> .
> DH and I have taken in a young girl I met through work, her family is so dysfunctional and they have been so cruel to her. She is so special and intelligent and needs to break the cycle.
> 
> ~~~Thank you for caring for this young girl.
> :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> It's very sad, and very difficult for those close to him. I'm glad we can try to support each other here, and I will borrow your wonderful phrase 'therapy on a stick' if you don't mind!


Please do borrow the phrase. I LOVE it.


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


~~~Sassafras....very nice paintings! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I'll post a photo of my jag for you. it's in the shop right now.


~~~Thanks! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Thank you friend.
> 
> WOW, those paintings are wonderful. I love them. Such a great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fun sharing in your wanderings by seeing them in your paintings.
> 
> Did you really see that bear?


~~~I was wondering the same thing....especially at that close range! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I did not see that particular bear I painted it from a painting my friend drew of Kwan Yen riding atop a bear. Then I made up the rest of the scene trying to practice trees. I have seen several bears in the wild. The funniest was at Yosemite. I came around a curve and the bear was there. We both stopped and looked and backed away. Me around the curve, him into the woods. I waited several minutes and again hiked around the curve and the bear was there again. Time for another trail.
> Touched the hair of one in Yellowstone as it walked by our camp trailer at night. I was reaching out to turn over and felt his hair through the window screening.


~~~CLOSE encounters.....too close for me! They are beautiful animals....but wild! :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I didn't say it before because it hadn't been mentioned and I thought the family might keep it secret, but sadly it is in an article so I can tell you that he committed suicide. Just so tragic. One of the nicest people and such a talented musician. He was suffering hearing loss and they couldn't help him apparently, but also terrible depression.


~~~Hugs and soft thoughts for all. A sad loss.

We look forward to the stories you tell when online....come when you can! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Still can't believe that he would do that. So sad and 52 is so young. If only he could have been helped with his depression. It is so nice that we are here for each other and support one another. It can make all the difference if we share like this even if it is that we are sad. Just love the way people gave Julie hugs for her Mother's Day and how we care about one another when there are health problems and we share the good things too. Plus we knit...therapy on a stick. :thumbup:


~~~Patent that - "Therapy on a stick!" :thumbup: :thumbup: SO true...for me, at least. Knitting sure has helped in all kinds of situations. Glad I found it again!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I often think her parents embarrass her- but as you say she is missing out, and hugs back to you!
> 
> For that matter I have not started a group hug for ages, so what about one now!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((All of Us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


I'm definitely in on the hug....you can never have too many. I think children are more embarrassed by their parents than we are of them. But children should remember and cherish their parents while they have them. Time is too fleeting!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


What a little sweetheart. What would we do without our fur-babies!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Budasha, what a gorgeous dog. Lots of wonderful pets with this group, not to mention all the beautiful children and grandchildren we get to be aunts to.

HandyFamily, lovely knit flowers. What a beautiful thing to knit.

Caren, the grandchildren are so precious with the things they say. Just touches my heart to hear the words from your wee ones. Also, that is some granddaddy of a fish. Hope he does survive but also wish your trout weren't eaten. Is it hawks that take them or other wildlife?

Purple, your lilacs are gorgeous. Mine are in bud but not bloom. I will post some photos for you from here later. Battery is too low right now to post, so later today. The sheep are lovely as is their spun and colored wool!!! Great choices you made. This morning is overcast here in upstate NY so I'm so glad I saw that wonderful sunrise yesterday. I have the door open and it is cool and birds singing gloriously. The Canadian geese just made a really low fly-by across the street honking all the while. Love the sounds of Spring.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> DH received some very sad news. One of his students from our earlier years of his teaching here has died. He was 52, a brilliant musician in the Columbus. Ohio area. He was married with no children. He died Mother's Day morning. DH was 24 when he started teaching here and we have shared in so many joys of his students and their successes over the years. Now we are sharing in the sorrows.


My condolences to your DH. That's so young to pass away.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm definitely in on the hug....you can never have too many. I think children are more embarrassed by their parents than we are of them. But children should remember and cherish their parents while they have them. Time is too fleeting!!
> Junek


I agree June. *Julie*, lots of hugs on here for you. I will admit that I went for years without any Mother's Day wishes. I hope that at some point your daughter will change. Glad you went to church and got some deserved attention there. :thumbup: I'll bet Ringo thinks you are the best Mommy in the whole wide world and I'm sure he will give you lots of love. After all, truly, every day is Mother's Day with Ringo around. Love the photo of him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Guess we could say that dogs are therapy on 4 legs. He loves you every minute of every day. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Your paintings are lovely...you're sure progressing quickly with your art work!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> now more drawing


Thanks for sharing your progress!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Time for me to get some sleep been a long day.
> One of the koi fish in the pond. It is getting a little large for my liking. The wild life could eat that instead of my trout is be okay with it.
> 
> Pleasant dreams everyone.


It is large!! We have some smaller ones in the pond behind the apartment building. But none that large. We do have some good size turtles.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Patent that - "Therapy on a stick!" :thumbup: :thumbup: SO true...for me, at least. Knitting sure has helped in all kinds of situations. Glad I found it again!


I'm glad you found it again too. I came back to it after about 30 years away. It make life better for sure. Like walking into the grocery store and seeing all those vibrant colors of the fruit and vegetables, walking into a yarn store and seeing all the glorious yarn. Lifts one's spirits.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, love the upside down pic. You must have high winds as the cloud looks like a lenticular cloud. I never saw any til we moved to the desert.
> Recorded winds of 90 miles/hr. Saturday evening. That is almost hurricane strenghth.


It IS hurricane strength....74mph is the official hurricane wind speed when it changes from tropical storm to hurricane. Living on the coast of VA...ask me how I know!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## KateB

Sassafras - Wonderful paintings!

Rookie - Hope you feel better soon.

Angora - So sad when someone takes their own life. Condolences to your DH.

Budasha - What a beautiful wee dog!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
Caren, love the upside down pic. You must have high winds as the cloud looks like a lenticular cloud. I never saw any til we moved to the desert.
Recorded winds of 90 miles/hr. Saturday evening. That is almost hurricane strenghth.



jknappva said:


> It IS hurricane strength....74mph is the official hurricane wind speed when it changes from tropical storm to hurricane. Living on the coast of VA...ask me how I know!! LOL!
> Junek


Wow, those are some strong winds. Did you have a dust storm with being in the desert? Sassafras, you must have natural artistic talent to come along so quickly. Wonderful.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good morning from sunny Surrey. Have only just got up, been reading knitting patterns and having a cup of coffee in bed.
> 
> Going for a swim later and sorting out some knitting for this week end as we are way with Mr Ps old youth club friends, going to Stratford on Avon (Shakespeare's birthplace and all that!)
> 
> Sorry I am miles behind again this week, but send healing vibes and hugs to everyone and Tuesday photos....


Thank you for sharing your beauiful world!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Sassafras - Wonderful paintings!
> 
> Rookie - Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Angora - So sad when someone takes their own life. Condolences to your DH.
> 
> Budasha - What a beautiful wee dog!


Thank you Kate. 
I'm off to look for your pictures from your vacation.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


Lovely yarn. Which sheep did you smuggle home???
LOL!
JUnek


----------



## Cashmeregma

I did it again when I went in to update by adding in the page number. Hmmmmm. Must be hitting quote reply instead of edit. :x :hunf:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> We've had the a/c running the whole time we've been here, it's brilliant! We don't have it at home because we rarely would have any need of it, although there have been occasions when I've wished...! :shock: We drove to St Petersburg today and wandered around the Tropical Gardens which were lovely, had lunch sitting on the deck at a waterside restaurant and then came back here and sat at the pool....retirement, you can't beat it! :lol:


Now that is the way to spend retirement!!!! :wink: :thumbup: Found on Page 53.


----------



## jknappva

The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
Thought you might like some pictures.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Lovely yarn. Which sheep did you smuggle home???
> LOL!
> JUnek


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nittergma

Joy, I love your paintings!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


----------



## nittergma

Purple, I love your yarn and wool. The combinations of purple are my favorite! And the swan pictures are so peaceful!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Patent that - "Therapy on a stick!" :thumbup: :thumbup: SO true...for me, at least. Knitting sure has helped in all kinds of situations. Glad I found it again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


Breathtaking!!!! Like a meditation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza wrote:
~~~Patent that - "Therapy on a stick!" SO true...for me, at least. Knitting sure has helped in all kinds of situations. Glad I found it again!



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto!!!


Yay!!!! So glad you like it. The knitting is therapy on a stick and it is the knitting that brought us all together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning to those up. DH and his buddy are repairing the roof on his workshop for the next few days. Friend will be staying here. 

Love the pictures from everyone. Angora sending comfort vibes to your DH; such a sad incident.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to those up. DH and his buddy are repairing the roof on his workshop for the next few days. Friend will be staying here.
> 
> Love the pictures from everyone. Angora sending comfort vibes to your DH; such a sad incident.


Thanks Gwen. I just finished hugging DH and told him it would be nice if he wrote a letter to the student's wife about the positive things he remembers about him. It would be nice for her to read and good for him to write it. The musical community in Columbus, OH is stunned and terribly saddened. I wondered why DH had a desperate sounding phone message from a musician there saying to call right away. DH is up now so I'm off. Will try and get back on later when the camera battery is charged.

Enjoy the company and hope all goes well with repairing the workshop roof.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I know such a letter would be treasured by the wife and and probably help DH also. Let's hope he takes your suggestion.



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Gwen. I just finished hugging DH and told him it would be nice if he wrote a letter to the student's wife about the positive things he remembers about him. It would be nice for her to read and good for him to write it. The musical community in Columbus, OH is stunned and terribly saddened. I wondered why DH had a desperate sounding phone message from a musician there saying to call right away.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I know such a letter would be treasured by the wife and and probably help DH also. Let's hope he takes your suggestion.


Thanks Gwen. I just edited the message above with more for you. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 11.6c/53f and rising. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts for those in need of them. 
HUGS for everyone. Have an awesome day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mmmmmm....breakfast looks good Caren. I need to go refill my coffee mug and get something to eat,


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Budasha, what a gorgeous dog. Lots of wonderful pets with this group, not to mention all the beautiful children and grandchildren we get to be aunts to.
> 
> HandyFamily, lovely knit flowers. What a beautiful thing to knit.
> 
> Caren, the grandchildren are so precious with the things they say. Just touches my heart to hear the words from your wee ones. Also, that is some granddaddy of a fish. Hope he does survive but also wish your trout weren't eaten. Is it hawks that take them or other wildlife?
> 
> Purple, your lilacs are gorgeous. Mine are in bud but not bloom. I will post some photos for you from here later. Battery is too low right now to post, so later today. The sheep are lovely as is their spun and colored wool!!! Great choices you made. This morning is overcast here in upstate NY so I'm so glad I saw that wonderful sunrise yesterday. I have the door open and it is cool and birds singing gloriously. The Canadian geese just made a really low fly-by across the street honking all the while. Love the sounds of Spring.


We have lots of Canada Geese here. Look for to seeing your lilacs x


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh, I only got to page 39. Too tired Goodnight and take care.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Budasha, just wanted to reach in and pet your lovely dog.

Spider, good thoughts for taking in the young girl-- that's about the only chance to break the cycle.

Angora, give your DH a big hug--teachers know how hard it is to lose a student.

Nanakaren, the koi pix was lovely.

Therapy on a stick-- LOL, so true. our group at the Sr Center is called Stitch Therapy for the same reason, but not all knit, some embroider, cross stitch, crochet, etc. Really helps and we DO support each other.

Story for you to remember-- a friend ended up in the hospital over the weekend. May be alive because her dog wouldn't leave her side, very persistent about it and she mentioned it to another friend who insisted she get to the hospital. Very low heart rate, high BP, etc. Dog knew something was wrong.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st.* If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.

*Happy knitting to everyone!*


----------



## PurpleFi

Love the swan photos


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Just have to share this with you. DH watched this documentary and then shared it with me. It is so inspiring. There are wonderful teachers out there helping students to learn how to deal with life along with learning. This is wonderful:
> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/children-full-of-life/


~~~~Oh, Angora. thank you SO much for this. I cried all the way through.(I ran out of Kleenex!) I want to share it with several of my teacher friends. Just Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Mmmmmm....breakfast looks good Caren. I need to go refill my coffee mug and get something to eat,


Thank you. It was homemade rhubarb squares using rhubarb from my garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, love the upside down pic. You must have high winds as the cloud looks like a lenticular cloud. I never saw any til we moved to the desert.
> Recorded winds of 90 miles/hr. Saturday evening. That is almost hurricane strenghth.


 Thank you. We do get high winds at times most times not over 35mph. Occasionally up to 65-70mph.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I didn't say it before because it hadn't been mentioned and I thought the family might keep it secret, but sadly it is in an article so I can tell you that he committed suicide. Just so tragic. One of the nicest people and such a talented musician. He was suffering hearing loss and they couldn't help him apparently, but also terrible depression.


That is very sad that he felt so overwhelmed by life. Hugs to his wife and family also to you and your DH. Such tragedy.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> DH had a cold last week and now DD and I have it....I've felt miserable all day---just about as bad as the weather!! Flash flood warnings and some high winds, but the tornado warnings were north of us. Such horrible weather so far this spring.
> 
> Sassafrass -- love your wastercolors.
> 
> Angora-- good to see you -- so sorry and many condolences on the loss of a friend to suicide - we lost a bright 18 year old nephew..seems males hesitate so much to get help---think they shoud be able to just "shake it off". Such a tragedy.
> 
> I've been trying to medicate and hydrate all day, but the throat is very sore and I'vd had the alternating chills and hot flashes. Time for some Olbas tea and then off to bed. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


~~~Yes...hope tomorrow is a better day. Take care of yourself! The chills/hot flashes don't sound like a simple cold. Healing vibes shooting your way!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


~~~drooling like crazy! The lambs are too cute.....the yarn is SO lovely/! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up, gotta run and grab a shower.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Breathtaking!!!! Like a meditation.


Aren't they great? I'm so glad the swans made it through
the long, cold winter. They weren't around much while it was so cold.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I'm glad you found it again too. I came back to it after about 30 years away. It make life better for sure. Like walking into the grocery store and seeing all those vibrant colors of the fruit and vegetables, walking into a yarn store and seeing all the glorious yarn. Lifts one's spirits.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Good morning and thank you all for the heartwarming comments on my paintings. Does the heart good.
Daralene, oh, do we get sandstorms. With these last severe winds there was a pic in the paper of a car driving down the road in a positive swirl of sand. The caption read Ridgecrest Free Sandblasting.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 11.6c/53f and rising.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need of them.
> HUGS for everyone. Have an awesome day.


Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee and that's an interesting sky!
Hope you have a good day.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


~~~Lovely...peaceful. Do they go away for the winter? Florida, maybe?


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Lovely...peaceful. Do they go away for the winter? Florida, maybe?


I don't think they leave the area. Probably found a sheltered spot nearby to ride out the cold.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly. 
I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
Junek


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


they are all lovely but especially love the first one


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st.* If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.
> 
> *Happy knitting to everyone!*


The Post Office assured me that by the end of this week will be plenty of time. And have almost finished another. The book I was hoping would come in with the design I want for another has come in to the library so all set to finish now (had this book and thought I had copied the one I wanted before I sent it back but when I went to do it last week it had disappeared. Guess I will find it when I get the book again tomorrow or Thursday morning).


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Yea! Made it to "the end"....temporarily caught up! Always a good feeling, like getting all the loose ends woven in! 

Yesterday was doctors' day...today is knitting day. We are supposed to have some serious rain & storms today - we'll see. If we do, it is good knitting weather. Can't feel guilty about not getting errands done when it is pouring cats & dogs! Construction supervisor is supposed to come this morning to see about fixing the leak...AGAIN! For some reason, I don't have faith. 

Friday we go to Ohio...some weddings & family gatherings planned. Looking forward to it! Also, hope to meet up with Tami at a knitting circle. We'll send pictures.

Everyone have a good day....I'll be home, so can check. I know I'll have to work on catching up again! We do chat a bit! Everyone stay safe from storms, be healthy, and smile!
Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

June, so sorry for your fall. Glad you could get into docs. Hope no broken bones. Hugs.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


Wasn't it you who only just said that you would be too embarrassed to have to get them in to get you up? I hope you are fine and haven't any real damage.


----------



## darowil

Well I did shut down the computer- but then ended up on the iPad for another reason and checked in. But now i am off to bed and will leave this alone. See you tomorrow some time I think, but have a few things on so might not make it.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> so good to have you back budasha. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Nice to be back.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> We've had the a/c running the whole time we've been here, it's brilliant! We don't have it at home because we rarely would have any need of it, although there have been occasions when I've wished...! :shock: We drove to St Petersburg today and wandered around the Tropical Gardens which were lovely, had lunch sitting on the deck at a waterside restaurant and then came back here and sat at the pool....retirement, you can't beat it! :lol:


Are you on vacation in Florida or have you retired there? You certainly look like you're enjoying the pool. Our weather isn't pool-weather yet although the temps are climbing.


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> She is a strong person and has taken on this cancer demon with a great sense of humor and lots of family support. I do pray that she could attend her son's wedding.


So sorry to hear about this. Hopefully her strength will pull her through so she can be at her son's wedding.


----------



## budasha

Kansas g-ma said:


> Saw this on facebook and thought Strawberry plus others might enjoy it.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10157224_10152169618081696_369296074_n.jpg
> 
> Guess you'll have to copy/paste as the pix didn't come thru.


That is so cute. My smile for today.


----------



## budasha

Pup lover said:


> She is adorable!! Love the black and orange, what breed is she??


She's a Shih Tzu/Maltese mix and she is a devil with a mind of her own. She torments the cat fiercely.


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> DH received some very sad news. One of his students from our earlier years of his teaching here has died. He was 52, a brilliant musician in the Columbus. Ohio area. He was married with no children. He died Mother's Day morning. DH was 24 when he started teaching here and we have shared in so many joys of his students and their successes over the years. Now we are sharing in the sorrows.


How very sad.


----------



## budasha

AZ Sticks said:


> You need to join Shirley's WIP workshop!!!!


Do you think that'll give me some incentive to finish all my WIP's? I finally finished some of my dish cloths last night and have some chemo hats to bind off.


----------



## budasha

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Lovely water colours. I'm a fan of animal prints.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a wonderful day....how can you not resist?



PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Time for me to get some sleep been a long day.
> One of the koi fish in the pond. It is getting a little large for my liking. The wild life could eat that instead of my trout is be okay with it.
> 
> Pleasant dreams everyone.


Lovely to see your Koi. I miss ours. It was nice to sit by the pond and watch them come up to feed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I guess I was hoping it was that they had forgotten. That would have been the best scenario.
> Thanks Julie. I pray his wife will be alright. I'm sure she will live with some hard thoughts to deal with.


Suicide is never easy for those remaining- I will keep her in prayerful thought.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney is doing great. He is getting so BIG but is behaving himself most of the time. He did take my special pillow from the bed and hid it under the bed. DH also is missing a tennis shoe.....LOL. We've been working on crating lately ; not for punishment but to create a special spot for him so that when DD isn't home he won't be so anxious. He really is attached to her the most of all of us.
> 
> Have you posted a picture of Sydney? If so, I missed it. I have crated Candy since I got her and she sleeps there all the time. Works for her so no reason to think it wouldn't work for Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm definitely in on the hug....you can never have too many. I think children are more embarrassed by their parents than we are of them. But children should remember and cherish their parents while they have them. Time is too fleeting!!
> Junek


As I suspect she may find out too late, at the rate she is going.
I fully agree about hugs!


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


Wow - that is wool heaven! Love the colours that you bought.

You are way ahead of us weather-wise. My lilacs are just starting to leaf so it'll be a few weeks before I see any blossoms. In the meantime, I'll just look at yours :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no....hope you are feeling okay and that the pain and bruises aren't too bad. I think we jinxed you yesterday talking about it.



jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I agree June. *Julie*, lots of hugs on here for you. I will admit that I went for years without any Mother's Day wishes. I hope that at some point your daughter will change. Glad you went to church and got some deserved attention there. :thumbup: I'll bet Ringo thinks you are the best Mommy in the whole wide world and I'm sure he will give you lots of love. After all, truly, every day is Mother's Day with Ringo around. Love the photo of him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Guess we could say that dogs are therapy on 4 legs. He loves you every minute of every day. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Especially, as now, when it is getting close to feeding time! Seriously though he is a real comfort- and presently we are working on nail trimming- he is learning not to be frightened- and I do only a few at a time.
I am so glad you at least, are no longer forgotten- but you will know how one hopes it were different. Fale was always so good at remembering for me!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


These are exceptional!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Woke up and throat is still sore and feeling washed out. Didn't sleep as much as I wanted. I've been drinking lots of fluids and wish that I had some of those rhubarb squares. I think their tartness would help soothe my throat. Off to make a smoothie.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 11.6c/53f and rising.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need of them.
> HUGS for everyone. Have an awesome day.


Spectacular shot at the bottom (with the Hobbit House)


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st.* If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.
> 
> *Happy knitting to everyone!*


I can polish my halo on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


Hoping all is well June- must have been a nasty feeling as the cane slipped, let alone the crash landing.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st.* If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.
> 
> *Happy knitting to everyone!*


Thanks, Gwen, for the reminder to our knitters who want to be a part of the project.

Sassfras--Loved the first of the pictures so much. I think it needs to be mounted and framed.

Daralene--What a shame about the death of DH's former student. Who knows what else he might have contributed to the world of music and to the lives of those who loved him.

We grilled lamb shish kebabs marinated in yogurt and Indian spices for dinner last night and served them with rice pilaf with similar seasoning and almonds and raisins, and riata or tzatziki. Nearly all of it is gone now. Would have made a great lunch today.

Everyone is out of the house for now, so I think I will grab the needles and get busy on that baby blanket for the young couple next door. The little girl is due on 14 July which happens to be Tim's birthday. Difficult to believe that he'll be 16 years old then. Time sure flies!!

Need to figure out what I'll serve with the fresh green beans I picked up for dinner tonight.

Hugs to all of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen, for the reminder to our knitters who want to be a part of the project.
> 
> Sassfras--Loved the first of the pictures so much. I think it needs to be mounted and framed.
> 
> Daralene--What a shame about the death of DH's former student. Who knows what else he might have contributed to the world of music and to the lives of those who loved him.
> 
> We grilled lamb shish kebabs marinated in yogurt and Indian spices for dinner last night and served them with rice pilaf with similar seasoning and almonds and raisins, and riata or tzatziki. Nearly all of it is gone now. Would have made a great lunch today.
> 
> Everyone is out of the house for now, so I think I will grab the needles and get busy on that baby blanket for the young couple next door. The little girl is due on 14 July which happens to be Tim's birthday. Difficult to believe that he'll be 16 years old then. Time sure flies!!
> 
> Need to figure out what I'll serve with the fresh green beans I picked up for dinner tonight.
> 
> Hugs to all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Goodness I think Tim was about 13 when I first started going to the Tea Party- tempus fugit!


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


Beautiful photos of the sunset and the swans.


----------



## melyn

Love the pics of the swans, are they actually a pair or just living on the same water?



jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st.* If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.
> 
> *Happy knitting to everyone!*


I missed reading about this. Are you making an afghan for someone in particular?


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee and that's an interesting sky!
> Hope you have a good day.
> Junek


I agree about the sky. When I saw it, I thought immediately of a storm. Hope that wasn't the case.


----------



## melyn

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. It was homemade rhubarb squares using rhubarb from my garden.


Recipe? Please lyn x


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I missed reading about this. Are you making an afghan for someone in particular?


It is to be raffled (I think) at the Knit-a -paloosa in Defiance next October, You of course have been very busy with LIFE!


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


I'm so glad that you didn't injure yourself. Hope the xray shows no problems. It's wonderful that the parameds came so quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna

June, sorry to hear about your fall--hope you get a good report at the doc.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Tuesday! Very cloudy today and hopefully rain to come. I'm knitting and catching up on some of my shows. I need to get some laundry going and move a little.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> It means to put on your best face/smile, even if you are nervous.


That I definitely will be, do you have any idea how many years it has been since I have done an interview?


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. Such a shock. He has had a problem for 2 years but nothing that would kill him. Think it was depression.


So sorry to hear this, depression is not an easy thing to live with.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> DH had a cold last week and now DD and I have it....I've felt miserable all day---just about as bad as the weather!! Flash flood warnings and some high winds, but the tornado warnings were north of us. Such horrible weather so far this spring.
> 
> Sassafrass -- love your wastercolors.
> 
> Angora-- good to see you -- so sorry and many condolences on the loss of a friend to suicide - we lost a bright 18 year old nephew..seems males hesitate so much to get help---think they shoud be able to just "shake it off". Such a tragedy.
> 
> I've been trying to medicate and hydrate all day, but the throat is very sore and I'vd had the alternating chills and hot flashes. Time for some Olbas tea and then off to bed. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


Hope you feel better soon, will send you the email when I get home.


----------



## budasha

I'm finally caught up to page 69. Have to go. I have a man and wife here who are cutting down a vine for me. It was growing over some lattice and during one of our windstorms, the lattice was blown over, bending the outdoor light standard. I tried to cut it myself but it was more than I could handle. See you all later. Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I'm finally caught up to page 69. Have to go. I have a man and wife here who are cutting down a vine for me. It was growing over some lattice and during one of our windstorms, the lattice was blown over, bending the outdoor light standard. I tried to cut it myself but it was more than I could handle. See you all later. Have a great day.


For you too, Liz!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


beautiful sunsets! and swans


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Budasha, just wanted to reach in and pet your lovely dog.
> 
> Spider, good thoughts for taking in the young girl-- that's about the only chance to break the cycle.
> 
> Angora, give your DH a big hug--teachers know how hard it is to lose a student.
> 
> Nanakaren, the koi pix was lovely.
> 
> Therapy on a stick-- LOL, so true. our group at the Sr Center is called Stitch Therapy for the same reason, but not all knit, some embroider, cross stitch, crochet, etc. Really helps and we DO support each other.
> 
> Story for you to remember-- a friend ended up in the hospital over the weekend. May be alive because her dog wouldn't leave her side, very persistent about it and she mentioned it to another friend who insisted she get to the hospital. Very low heart rate, high BP, etc. Dog knew something was wrong.


Dogs are very intelligent and can sense many things going on with their humans. Glad that she listened and is alive.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night.
> Junek


Sorry that you fell...and hope everything goes smoothly at the doctor.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. It was homemade rhubarb squares using rhubarb from my garden.


And the receipt is where? My mom's rhubarb has gone to seed already! I still have some in the freezer from last year and will get some from my dad this year.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


June hope that you are ok, though Im sure sore some today. Isnt it strange how we talk about things and sometimes they happen?! Was your daughter home or were you able to reach the emergency button?


----------



## Pup lover

budasha said:


> She's a Shih Tzu/Maltese mix and she is a devil with a mind of her own. She torments the cat fiercely.


lol our dogs love to do that also, they just want to play but the cats dont seem so inclined to play with them. She is gorgeous and Im sure a great comfort to you.


----------



## Pup lover

budasha said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney is doing great. He is getting so BIG but is behaving himself most of the time. He did take my special pillow from the bed and hid it under the bed. DH also is missing a tennis shoe.....LOL. We've been working on crating lately ; not for punishment but to create a special spot for him so that when DD isn't home he won't be so anxious. He really is attached to her the most of all of us.
> 
> Have you posted a picture of Sydney? If so, I missed it. I have crated Candy since I got her and she sleeps there all the time. Works for her so no reason to think it wouldn't work for Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy our Bernese loves to "den" under the computer desk or anywhere she can fit. I took her crate down as it just took up too much room. If you put Trixie in front of a crate she just looks at you like "What? Im a good girl I dont have to be in there!"
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


Oh June...did you tempt fate the other day talking about falling?! :roll: Hope there's no damage done. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

budasha said:


> Are you on vacation in Florida or have you retired there? You certainly look like you're enjoying the pool. Our weather isn't pool-weather yet although the temps are climbing.


No just on holiday for 3 weeks. I'm really enjoying the good weather but, dare I say it, it's a bit hot!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally got caught up-- somehow I am not getting notices of new posts since late yesterday. I know I've checked each notice I've gotten so not sure why they aren't coming thru.
> 
> Poledra, I was at the plant shop today trying to get other tomatoes since I can't find what I want(usually get) and one of the main gals was working and said hi, told her I couldn't get lg red cherry tomatoes (she knows what I buy) and she said WHAT??!! So they do care-- maybe I was just to late/cautious this year. Can't stay mad at them, they are always so good to me about getting what I want. And they pretty much have the best stuff in town, only home-grown garden shop.
> 
> Nanacaren-- exercise group loved your stories about Ryan and his comments. I told both over the half-hour time.
> 
> Pup Lover, congrats to your DH on his education! What hard work-- and we need nurses so badly.
> 
> Gagesmom-- lovely little toppers-- would ask for pattern but have no one to give them to so far.
> 
> Strawberry, loved hearing about Tony (dog) chasing his toys. My Buddy loved to fetch, was half-Dach and just smart as could be. Bet Tony is, too.
> 
> After frogging the shawl back to the lace, which seemed OK, I am knitting the stockinette in a couple size bigger needles and it seems to be working;. At least I think I have a chance of getting this to block as it should.
> 
> It is very cold again, after 90s for several days so I need to go plant stuff. TTYL


Maybe the person you first talked to was seasonal, and one person thought someone called you and that person thought someone else called you and then they got busy or something and forgot to double check. Unfortunately it does happen. So glad that one of the regular employees was upset, that bodes well for them calling you next time too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Most times I was the driver so had no choice but to stay calm, Many time had to stop and help people out of the ditch or sit in my car until help arrived. Have seen more than one semi over the edge from getting cut off by cars too.


Thankfully the cars all looked empty, so they had already gotten themselves rescued, just not their cars.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> was that snow on the roads poledra - when did you get that? --- sam


Oh yah, snow. Mothers Day.


----------



## kehinkle

June, hope the fall didn't do any damage. Were the paramedics cute? That would be worth any embarrassment. I worry about my mother falling as she had rods in both femurs. Hope your doctor's visit put your mind at ease.

Love the watercolors. I so miss the desert. 

Daralene, so sorry to hear about the musician's death. Hugs to your DH. It's probably hitting him hard. Hugs to you also.

Finally finished the purple sock and have the other one on the needles with the ribbing finished. Worked on the baby sweater a bit yesterday, too. Need to do another repeat of the shawl today.

Hugs to all. Rookie, hope you and yours feel better soon. Prayers for all who need them.

Off to knit for a while. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> June, so sorry for your fall. Glad you could get into docs. Hope no broken bones. Hugs.


Thanks, Joy. I knew when I was still sitting like a lump on the floor that no bones were broken. I mostly went to satisfy my children and my sister. Just sore and bruised so I'm being a slug today.
I do hope you're feeling better today.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

We had light snow this morning. :shock: And the A/C guy is coming today to turn off the heat (which has kicked on several times now) and set up the cooler. What a weird weird spring this has been.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Wasn't it you who only just said that you would be too embarrassed to have to get them in to get you up? I hope you are fine and haven't any real damage.


I WAS embarrassed but they were so sweet and considerate that I felt much better. Mostly still aggravated with myself for being so careless.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


Oh she's a cutie for sure.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> As I suspect she may find out too late, at the rate she is going.
> I fully agree about hugs!


I'm so grateful that I have a good relationship with my children. But we haven't suffered through the trauma you and your daughter have.
Tons of hugs, dear heart.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

budasha said:


> Wow - that looks terrible. I wouldn't be driving in that.
> 
> Love the pictures of the teapots. I used to collect them. Still have some but sold most of them. I seem to collect everything.


I love tea pots, but I decided that if I collected them, it would take up yarn room and I'd have to dust them. lol... So I just collect coffee mugs instead, but they have to be a different shape and color than the ones I already have so that I limit it a little.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....hope you are feeling okay and that the pain and bruises aren't too bad. I think we jinxed you yesterday talking about it.


That's sweet but I can only blame myself for getting careless. But it's been about 7 years since I've fallen and I managed to get myself up. But not this time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> These are exceptional!


Aren't they beautiful, especially in the "golden light" of sunset?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up and throat is still sore and feeling washed out. Didn't sleep as much as I wanted. I've been drinking lots of fluids and wish that I had some of those rhubarb squares. I think their tartness would help soothe my throat. Off to make a smoothie.


I hope you're soon well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all is well June- must have been a nasty feeling as the cane slipped, let alone the crash landing.


So right! Had time to dread hitting the floor while I was falling.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness I think Tim was about 13 when I first started going to the Tea Party- tempus fugit!


Time does fly!


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Love the pics of the swans, are they actually a pair or just living on the same water?


I think someone had looked it up and said the black and white swans don't mate. So I guess they just have a platonic friendship! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so grateful that I have a good relationship with my children. But we haven't suffered through the trauma you and your daughter have.
> Tons of hugs, dear heart.
> Junek


And so many (KIND) people have told her it is all my fault.
Thank you again for the hugs! Gentle hugs for you- are you not a little bruised, if not broken?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So right! Had time to dread hitting the floor while I was falling.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> I'm so glad that you didn't injure yourself. Hope the xray shows no problems. It's wonderful that the parameds came so quickly.


And they were so wonderful about hauling me up effortlessly!! No lasting damage.. just a little miserable from the soreness.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> June, sorry to hear about your fall--hope you get a good report at the doc.


Thank you. No lasting damage...I'm very lucky.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think someone had looked it up and said the black and white swans don't mate. So I guess they just have a platonic friendship! LOL!
> Junek


That was probably Zoe- sort of thing she would know how to find! I keep leaving her messages BTW, but never hear from her.


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> Sorry that you fell...and hope everything goes smoothly at the doctor.


Thanks. Was only at the drs for about an hour and that was with getting an X-Ray.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Tamara Ells' information thread is now open at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/edit_post.jsp?postnum=5347678

She is giving KP members 50% off for the pattern and all the information and pictures are at the link. Good class.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> June hope that you are ok, though Im sure sore some today. Isnt it strange how we talk about things and sometimes they happen?! Was your daughter home or were you able to reach the emergency button?


My daughter was home.. it was early evening.. I wasn't able to get anywhere. We decided that even though we live together, I really need a Med Alert. If it happened in the middle of the night or while she's gone, I'd be laying there for a while.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Oh June...did you tempt fate the other day talking about falling?! :roll: Hope there's no damage done. {{{hugs}}}


Everything is fine... just sore.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And so many (KIND) people have told her it is all my fault.
> Thank you again for the hugs! Gentle hugs for you- are you not a little bruised, if not broken?


Unfortunately there are always those with an agenda!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That was probably Zoe- sort of thing she would know how to find! I keep leaving her messages BTW, but never hear from her.


I think it was.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately there are always those with an agenda!


Indeed- have had too many of those in my life!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think it was.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Desert Joy, your paintings are great, you are certainly getting the hang of it quickly. Hope you are feeling better.

Daralene, sorry to hear about your DH friend, suicide is such a terribly hard thing for friends & family.
Love the " therapy on a stick" comment so true.

Purple, great photos, love the yarn colors. That poor mama sheep must have trouble producing enough milk for those 3 big lambs.

June, great photos of the swans at sunset, your sister has such a talent for getting unique settings, those also need to be framed, I'm sure she could sell some of them.

Dawn, good luck with the job hunt for both you & DH.

Budasha, what a cute puppy, the ballerina photo is so cue too.

Spider, great of you to help out the girl, hope that works out well & she appreciates your generosity.

Melody, good to hear Gag e is all better frm his accident on the bike. Love your little sweaters.

I was going to move my plants out to the greenhouse this morning but the wind is howling so much, I'm sure they would get beat to death getting them there, another cold north wind. It is rattling the roof of the greenhouse so much I'm afraid it may come offf, that would be all my poor plants would need. & I'd sure hate to lose them after babying them for 2 months.


----------



## angelam

budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


What a little cutie she is! I'm glad you have some company.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> We had light snow this morning. :shock: And the A/C guy is coming today to turn off the heat (which has kicked on several times now) and set up the cooler. What a weird weird spring this has been.


Do you live at high altitude? Seems very far south for snow now. Can you not have both heat & a/c at the same time?


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Everything is fine... just sore.
> Junek


June, glad you have no broken bones after the fall, life alert is a good idea, saved my dad several times, sure gives peace of mind.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


And the address of this shop is ..................???


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished the 3rd all in one top.

Have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you live at high altitude? Seems very far south for snow now. Can you not have both heat & a/c at the same time?


We're about 5200 feet elevation here. This cold is not normal for here at this time of year, either--just weird!

We actually cannot have heat and a/c at the same time because what we have is a swamp cooler; the heat has to be disconnected if the cooler is hooked up and vice versa--it's not one system.


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the 3rd all in one top.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.


Those are adorable!


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


Stunning photos of a beautiful sunset. Those swans are beautiful too, what a handsome pair.


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up, Gage is fine, Tank hurt his foot/leg chasing Badger and can't walk on it.

Deuce is lying beside me on the couch and is shaking and whining? wonder what is going on with him. 

Sometimes if it is not one thing its another.

June- I hope the paramedics were cute. lol. Just glad you are ok. :thumbup: 

Gotta go and see what is wrong with Deuce.
See you later


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


June, so sorry to hear of your fall. I'm so glad there does not appear to be any damage but best to get checked over and xrayed to be sure. Even with no damage I bet you will have some colourful bruising in a day or two. Healing hugs coming your way. x


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> And the receipt is where? My mom's rhubarb has gone to seed already! I still have some in the freezer from last year and will get some from my dad this year.


Dawn, it is possible to cut off the seed stalk at the ground and continue to harvest the rhubarb.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> June, so sorry to hear of your fall. I'm so glad there does not appear to be any damage but best to get checked over and xrayed to be sure. Even with no damage I bet you will have some colourful bruising in a day or two. Healing hugs coming your way. x


Believe it or not, I have very little bruising. I have a knot and small bruise on my arm. But where I landed on the side of my hip and thigh, there's none at all. Just a very sore knot. Time will take care of the soreness...just feel like crud today.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the 3rd all in one top.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.


So cute!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


~~~Good grief, June! How do you feel today? Achy? I sure hope nothing is broken. Let us know the x-ray results.
Healing, calming vibes coming your way for sure!


----------



## pammie1234

June, I'm so glad that you had minimal damage from the fall. I know it was frustrating not to be able to get up. I do think paramedics are used to stuff like that and probably didn't think anything about it. I just hope they were cute! That would make it so much better!


----------



## AZ Sticks

These are wonderful Joy - you really do have a natural talent - I don't care how many classes I took - I could not do this - I can do other things - don't get me wrong - but we all have our strengths and this is one of yours for sure!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Isn't it nice that we have treasured recipes from friends - not just family - I love that!!! Give Dave a BIG High Five from me for all of his accomplishments - and love to you and hoping your job comes through.


Pup lover said:


> Rookie Dave loves the pork fajitas, wants me to make them again this weekend for his graduation. Will use the whole can of peppers this time instead of just a couple and see if I can find apple cider. He and Jake put cheese on theirs left more avacado for me :mrgreen: found large avacados at Aldis for 79¢ need to go get more as he wants seven layer dip also. Think I will be busy cooking Friday


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am going to save these to share with Alan - He loved the picture of the Groom Swan on the porch!


jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up and throat is still sore and feeling washed out. Didn't sleep as much as I wanted. I've been drinking lots of fluids and wish that I had some of those rhubarb squares. I think their tartness would help soothe my throat. Off to make a smoothie.


~~~Keep it up....I'm sure there are lots of home remedies that can be offered up for your sore throat. Gargle lemon tea...salt water....rhubarb squares.....lozenges....I hope you find some relief from something....and get some good sleep.
Healing, soothing energies coming to you!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the 3rd all in one top.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.


~~~Adorable! Really cute! Did you give a reference for the pattern? I'd like to try that.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the 3rd all in one top.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.


Mel these are lovely. Can you point me to the pattern please?
Oops, see that Carol beat me to the request! Great minds.....and the first person to say "Fools seldom"....... :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Mel these are lovely. Can you point me to the pattern please?
> Oops, see that Carol beat me to the request! Great minds.....and the first person to say "Fools seldom"....... :evil: :lol: :lol:


Kate he is so cute, oh my he is growing up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Was out enjoying the day got a couple little videos.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Kate he is so cute, oh my he is growing up.


Just what I was going to say- except I would have said 'Isn't he the handsome boy!'.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Darling as ever --- no baby left I him, all boy -- saw DGS all dressed up on Mother's Day wearing his graduation from pre-school outfit --- he looked like he was 8-9 instead of 5...Mostly because of his height, but also because of his wish to be right in the midst of all the adults talking away about this that and everything else.

One of the candy dishes from Easter was empty and he pointed out to me that I should either put it away with the rest of the Easter decorations or fill it up again with some non-Easter candy, except for jelly beans, they're for all year!!

I felt like the only proper response would be to say "Yes, Sir!" since he was so serious about it.



KateB said:


> Mel these are lovely. Can you point me to the pattern please?
> Oops, see that Carol beat me to the request! Great minds.....and the first person to say "Fools seldom"....... :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good morning from sunny Surrey. Have only just got up, been reading knitting patterns and having a cup of coffee in bed.
> 
> Going for a swim later and sorting out some knitting for this week end as we are way with Mr Ps old youth club friends, going to Stratford on Avon (Shakespeare's birthplace and all that!)
> 
> Sorry I am miles behind again this week, but send healing vibes and hugs to everyone and Tuesday photos....


Good evening, what a wonderful sounding weekend. Love the lilacs. Still none here but they are nearly there. 
Cute triplets. How could anyone pass up buying some of that wool.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, the grandchildren are so precious with the things they say. Just touches my heart to hear the words from your wee ones. Also, that is some granddaddy of a fish. Hope he does survive but also wish your trout weren't eaten. Is it hawks that take them or other wildlife?
> 
> I love it when they try to reason things out for themselves.
> That fish is only a couple years old, should be two more in there. Koi are my least favorite fish, I didn't put them in there. I would like to get a better photo of him though or the white and orange one. There are several birds of prey and other wildlife that get the trout.


----------



## pacer

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Your watercolors are fabulous. What beautiful scenery.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> DH had a cold last week and now DD and I have it....I've felt miserable all day---just about as bad as the weather!! Flash flood warnings and some high winds, but the tornado warnings were north of us. Such horrible weather so far this spring.
> 
> Sassafrass -- love your wastercolors.
> 
> Angora-- good to see you -- so sorry and many condolences on the loss of a friend to suicide - we lost a bright 18 year old nephew..seems males hesitate so much to get help---think they shoud be able to just "shake it off". Such a tragedy.
> 
> I've been trying to medicate and hydrate all day, but the throat is very sore and I'vd had the alternating chills and hot flashes. Time for some Olbas tea and then off to bed. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> June hope that you are ok, though Im sure sore some today. Isnt it strange how we talk about things and sometimes they happen?! Was your daughter home or were you able to reach the emergency button?


Tlking of emergency buttons hadn't she taped it up so it couldn't be rung accidentally?

I see you coudn't reach it anyway.A Medic Alert is a good idea as emergency bells only work if you can reach them. Mind you Medic Alerts only work when you can reach them as well- and many people have them and don't wear them.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


You might need to put down some bubble wrap before you fall! I guess the cane would not be very stable on that either. So happy to hear that some bit strong people came to get you back up. Do take care and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And so many (KIND) people have told her it is all my fault.
> Thank you again for the hugs! Gentle hugs for you- are you not a little bruised, if not broken?


Ah but Julie it is always the parents fault when the children have issues, but that is all right becuase you can blame that on your parents and them on their parents all the way back. And you end up with the blame being Adam and Eve's. And no-one need ever take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> It is large!! We have some smaller ones in the pond behind the apartment building. But none that large. We do have some good size turtles.
> Junek


We have some turtles in the pond out back of the house. It is cute to see the baby turtles when they hatch, so very tiny.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> You might need to put down some bubble wrap before you fall! I guess the cane would not be very stable on that either. So happy to hear that some bit strong people came to get you back up. Do take care and let us know how you are doing.


We were going to wrap Sam in bubblewrap at one point- maybe wrap June instead?


----------



## TNS

Oh dear, June - so sorry to hear about your falling. I hope you aren't too sore now, it must have given you some fright! No wonder you don't feel great today. Sending healing and comforting hugs.


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> We were going to wrap Sam in bubblewrap at one point- maybe wrap June instead?


Sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## pacer

All caught up. Time to get the dishes done and some knitting before an early bedtime. 

Sam...How was the ballgame last night?

Kate...Luke is adorable. He looks like he is enjoying his vacation as well.

Caren....Rhubarb squares look very tasty.

Dawn...So glad that DH enjoyed our recipes from our mini gathering.


----------



## martina

Glad you didn't have a serious injury June. Be honest, you just wanted to be in the arms of strong men, now, didn't you?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Spectacular shot at the bottom (with the Hobbit House)


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good grief, June! How do you feel today? Achy? I sure hope nothing is broken. Let us know the x-ray results.
> Healing, calming vibes coming your way for sure!


Thank you. No lasting damage..just sore and bruised.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

My Dad just texted me to say we are in a Tornado watch.

Fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't hit. 

Keep you posted.


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> June, I'm so glad that you had minimal damage from the fall. I know it was frustrating not to be able to get up. I do think paramedics are used to stuff like that and probably didn't think anything about it. I just hope they were cute! That would make it so much better!


Since this is an apartment building for over-55 yr. old's
And they're from the nearest fire station, it's commonplace for them to come here and get someone up from a fall. They were cute and extremely understanding. They were probably glad they didn't have to deal with someone that had to be transported to the E.R.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to save these to share with Alan - He loved the picture of the Groom Swan on the porch!


I'm so glad everyone enjoys my DS's pictures and she loves to share them. She lives in a beautiful spot but you have to make the effort to get such wonderful pictures.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> I agree about the sky. When I saw it, I thought immediately of a storm. Hope that wasn't the case.


Not really storm but there was heavy rain during the night.


----------



## gagesmom

Carol & Kate---Pattern is called, All in one top.
Designer is Marianna Mel.
Size-newborn.

It is free and such a wonderfully easy to knit pattern.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Recipe? Please lyn x


I will write it down as best as I remember it. I was making a gluten free receipt up. Will also post the regular receipt I changed about.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Mel these are lovely. Can you point me to the pattern please?
> Oops, see that Carol beat me to the request! Great minds.....and the first person to say "Fools seldom"....... :evil: :lol: :lol:


He's so cute but he's growing up so fast...no longer a baby but a darling boy!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Tlking of emergency buttons hadn't she taped it up so it couldn't be rung accidentally?
> 
> I see you coudn't reach it anyway.A Medic Alert is a good idea as emergency bells only work if you can reach them. Mind you Medic Alerts only work when you can reach them as well- and many people have them and don't wear them.


Oh, I'm going to get one and wear it all the time...won't help if you're on the floor in one room and that's in another. It would defeat the purpose.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> You might need to put down some bubble wrap before you fall! I guess the cane would not be very stable on that either. So happy to hear that some bit strong people came to get you back up. Do take care and let us know how you are doing.


I'm doing fine...just dragging today. This old body is NOT happy about the fall. LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> We were going to wrap Sam in bubblewrap at one point- maybe wrap June instead?


We'd need a truckload!!


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Carol & Kate---Pattern is called, All in one top.
> Designer is Marianna Mel.
> Size-newborn.
> 
> It is free and such a wonderfully easy to knit pattern.


Lovely tops, you have done a wonderful job of it. 
Here is the link to the pattern for those that want it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> That I definitely will be, do you have any idea how many years it has been since I have done an interview?


I can imagine that it has been a few. Good luck with the interview and don't let them see you sweat. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

thanks caren I don't know how to post links.


NanaCaren said:


> Lovely tops, you have done a wonderful job of it.
> Here is the link to the pattern for those that want it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Lordy - I just saw that June fell - I will read the next 10 pages with everything crossed that the Dr. appointment went well. Catching up- AZ


----------



## sassafras123

Rookie, if you simmer a quarter inch slice of fresh ginger in a cup of water for five to ten minutes then strain and add honey it really soothes sore throats quickly, besides it's tasty.
Well made it ti Barnes & Noble, Michaels, Aaron Brothers (watercolor paint) and Costco while out of town. The Cipro has helped quite a bit with only two doses.
Unpacked, watered my veggie garden and ready for a lay down and reading two new watercolor books I bought.
June glad you got meds err. It is a safe feeling and I will get one if I ever live alone or need one. They do need to be worn though. Friend scooted naked from shower to dryer for clean towel. She fell and I believe wasn't found for two days at which point the dehydration more serious than the fall.


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> My Dad just texted me to say we are in a Tornado watch.
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't hit.
> 
> Keep you posted.


Take care. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to hear this - now I can go get dinner started - I will be back to finish catching up later.... I swear I have not gotten anything done today that I planned!!! luv you June - so glad you are ok.....


jknappva said:


> Thank you. No lasting damage...I'm very lucky.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear June! I hope the doctor visit was positive. I imagine you are feeling rather black and blue. My sympathy and healing prayers being sent to you. I am so glad the EMTs were there quickly.

EDIT: read further; am so, so glad it was not serious injury.I've thought of getting a life alert to wear since I'm alone so much of the time. Right now I just make sure I have my phone in my pocket


jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Ah but Julie it is always the parents fault when the children have issues, but that is all right becuase you can blame that on your parents and them on their parents all the way back. And you end up with the blame being Adam and Eve's. And no-one need ever take responsibility for their own actions.


I had taken responsibility for my own actions by the time I was 22- realised I couldn't blame everything on my parents- but I honestly don't think Bronwen has reached that point!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I had taken responsibility for my own actions by the time I was 22- realised I couldn't blame everything on my parents- but I honestly don't think Bronwen has reached that point!


She will most probably , Julie. if not there is nothing you can do about it. We can only do the best we can. It seems from the forum that several Mothers have sad experiences on Mother's Day. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Liz here is the newest pic of Sydney. He is a German shepherd age 4 1/2 months and almost 45 lbs. Behind him is Molly our beagle/lab mix about 6 years old...his favorite playmate.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> She will most probably , Julie. if not there is nothing you can do about it. We can only do the best we can. It seems from the forum that several Mothers have sad experiences on Mother's Day. I feel sorry for them.


I know there are others who have lost children, as well as me. Bronwen on some levels was a very slow developer- physically at least- just irks me a bit that Dad is so completely forgiven! I hope my patience pays off in the end. Someone else pointed out for her that it is also bitter sweet because she never did find a partner, so no children- we all have our crosses to carry.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwennie, just love Sydney.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I see it shining too! LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> I can polish my halo on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz here is the newest pic of Sydney. He is a German shepherd age 4 1/2 months and almost 45 lbs.


He looks like he has just been eating! I do wish I could have such a baby next time round- but I think it would be a bit impractical!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I LOVE lamb shish kabobs....only had them once at an end of Ramadan celebration but OMG were they ever delicious!


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen, for the reminder to our knitters who want to be a part of the project.
> 
> Sassfras--Loved the first of the pictures so much. I think it needs to be mounted and framed.
> 
> Daralene--What a shame about the death of DH's former student. Who knows what else he might have contributed to the world of music and to the lives of those who loved him.
> 
> We grilled lamb shish kebabs marinated in yogurt and Indian spices for dinner last night and served them with rice pilaf with similar seasoning and almonds and raisins, and riata or tzatziki. Nearly all of it is gone now. Would have made a great lunch today.
> 
> Everyone is out of the house for now, so I think I will grab the needles and get busy on that baby blanket for the young couple next door. The little girl is due on 14 July which happens to be Tim's birthday. Difficult to believe that he'll be 16 years old then. Time sure flies!!
> 
> Need to figure out what I'll serve with the fresh green beans I picked up for dinner tonight.
> 
> Hugs to all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I see it shining too! LOL


I guess it is my complex about being early, or at the very latest hopefully right on time creeping in!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Oh, Angora. thank you SO much for this. I cried all the way through.(I ran out of Kleenex!) I want to share it with several of my teacher friends. Just Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm so glad you saw it. It really is amazing. DH really wanted to show it to me so I gave in and watched it and was I ever glad I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. It was homemade rhubarb squares using rhubarb from my garden.


Mmmmmmm Rhubarb. I'll bet those were delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, this is for a drawing to be held at the KAP in October.


budasha said:


> I missed reading about this. Are you making an afghan for someone in particular?


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning and thank you all for the heartwarming comments on my paintings. Does the heart good.
> Daralene, oh, do we get sandstorms. With these last severe winds there was a pic in the paper of a car driving down the road in a positive swirl of sand. The caption read Ridgecrest Free Sandblasting.


Oh my goodness. I guess standing out in one would give one a new facial. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


Oh no June. So very sorry to hear this. And hear you were just talking about not wanting to call for help if you fell and others told you it was no problem. Nice at least to have that reassurance when you had to call. It's an awful feeling when you are going down and can't stop it. I imagine you are pretty sore. Thank goodness you didn't break your hip. Please take it easy till you are healed and keep us posted on how you are feeling. Hugs and gentle ones.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> My daughter was home.. it was early evening.. I wasn't able to get anywhere. We decided that even though we live together, I really need a Med Alert. If it happened in the middle of the night or while she's gone, I'd be laying there for a while.
> Junek


Sounds like a good idea for peace of mind for both of you.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Dawn, it is possible to cut off the seed stalk at the ground and continue to harvest the rhubarb.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy, I will pass that on.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Mel these are lovely. Can you point me to the pattern please?
> Oops, see that Carol beat me to the request! Great minds.....and the first person to say "Fools seldom"....... :evil: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you posted how to make ginger tea....I just bought some root and have wanted to make some; never done it before...perfect timing Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, if you simmer a quarter inch slice of fresh ginger in a cup of water for five to ten minutes then strain and add honey it really soothes sore throats quickly, besides it's tasty.
> Well made it ti Barnes & Noble, Michaels, Aaron Brothers (watercolor paint) and Costco while out of town. The Cipro has helped quite a bit with only two doses.
> Unpacked, watered my veggie garden and ready for a lay down and reading two new watercolor books I bought.
> June glad you got meds err. It is a safe feeling and I will get one if I ever live alone or need one. They do need to be worn though. Friend scooted naked from shower to dryer for clean towel. She fell and I believe wasn't found for two days at which point the dehydration more serious than the fall.


----------



## tami_ohio

June sorry to hear you fell. Hope there is no injury other than to your pride.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL.....more like a peel; if it worked though I'd volunteer to do it! ROFL

Funny, I used to wear make up. Loved putting on make up. About 5 years ago though I quit. I can't even remember the last time I put any on. I should put on some kind of moisturizer or anti-aging mess but just don't. Would never have thought I'd become "a la natural"....of course for the eye make up my eyesight is such that I'd probably end up poking myself in the eye now if I tried to put mascara or shadow or anything on.....LOL.

Speaking of eyes, had my vision rechecked the other day. Still having some vision issues since the last check in February. Doctor said that because I have one vision for reading, one for computer work and another for distance and that the prescriptions are based on distance for my trifocals that I needed to switch back to bifocals and have one pair for commuter and distance/driving and a second pair for reading and distance/driving. Of course insurance only pays for one pair....grrr......ordered the computer/driving pair and will deal with the other later. Oh well, at least I am getting them....picked out some cool frames too. Will have the second pair lenses put in the frames I already have. Hope to get some Rx sunglasses later too.



Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness. I guess standing out in one would give one a new facial. :shock:


----------



## pammie1234

I have only done one load of laundry, but have had a great time knitting! I can't be this lazy tomorrow! But it sure was nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And so many (KIND) people have told her it is all my fault.
> Thank you again for the hugs! Gentle hugs for you- are you not a little bruised, if not broken?


I'm glad I decided to love my mother unconditionally. It isn't till we really mature that we can love that way. Well, not sure I will every be really mature, but at least in this one way I am. I agree that it isn't fair Julie. I just don't understand why the fathers get forgiven. My best friend is going through the very same thing. She does everything she can for her children but it is the dad whose approval they want. He lies and they believe him. Many mothers hearts are broken this way. Stay strong if you can. We give them life but they don't always appreciate it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st. If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.

Happy knitting to everyone!



Lurker 2 said:


> I can polish my halo on that one!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Me too!!! Like the check, mine are in the mail!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially, as now, when it is getting close to feeding time! Seriously though he is a real comfort- and presently we are working on nail trimming- he is learning not to be frightened- and I do only a few at a time.
> I am so glad you at least, are no longer forgotten- but you will know how one hopes it were different. Fale was always so good at remembering for me!


There was a time when my birthdays weren't remembered, etc., etc., I told DH he had to do things for me to set an example for our DS. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's really thundering so I have to get off.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I'm glad I decided to love my mother unconditionally. It isn't till we really mature that we can love that way. Well, not sure I will every be really mature, but at least in this one way I am. I agree that it isn't fair Julie. I just don't understand why the fathers get forgiven. My best friend is going through the very same thing. She does everything she can for her children but it is the dad whose approval they want. He lies and they believe him. Many mothers hearts are broken this way. Stay strong if you can. We give them life but they don't always appreciate it.


I console myself, that so far as I can tell she is being a good mother to her two- even if she has problems with her biological mother. I allow that at times I feel old- not sure how mature I am either !


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> KAP afghan squares are DUE to jheines NO LATER than JUNE 1st. If you intent to send one or several please, please, please respect this deadline. We want anyone so inclined to be included however this is a strict deadline.
> 
> Happy knitting to everyone!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Me too!!! Like the check, mine are in the mail!


And from NY State they ought to get to Ohio in time!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I have only done one load of laundry, but have had a great time knitting! I can't be this lazy tomorrow! But it sure was nice.


Ok, one more thing before the next lightning bolt. I got the patio doors washed and the wood & metal frames around it and Roomba did the kitchen floor and family room. Got the kitchen table cleaned off again with layers of straightening. Wash done and hung up, and took a seaweed and pine jaccuzzi. I am watching a series on the Celts. So fascinating and learning a lot. It is still a rather fuzzy history since much was lost with all the invasions and conquering going on, but so very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> There was a time when my birthdays weren't remembered, etc., etc., I told DH he had to do things for me to set an example for our DS. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's really thundering so I have to get off.


We have had a lot of Cumulo -nimbus cloud around today- but have not noticed actual thunder- but boy! has it been wet when raining!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Ok, one more thing before the next lightning bolt. I got the patio doors washed and the wood & metal frames around it and Roomba did the kitchen floor and family room. Got the kitchen table cleaned off again with layers of straightening. Wash done and hung up, and took a seaweed and pine jaccuzzi. I am watching a series on the Celts. So fascinating and learning a lot. It is still a rather fuzzy history since much was lost with all the invasions and conquering going on, but so very interesting.


I find Celtic history fascinating- we grew up surrounded by evidence of it- and Mum was concerned to teach us as much as she knew. Spent a whole morning in the Anglo Saxon room in the British Museum ( not that they were Celts) as a 9 year old. Had hoped to make Archaeology my profession- I need another lifetime!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Mel these are lovely. Can you point me to the pattern please?
> Oops, see that Carol beat me to the request! Great minds.....and the first person to say "Fools seldom"....... :evil: :lol: :lol:


That boy is just too cute! 
Glad you are having a nice vacation.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> My Dad just texted me to say we are in a Tornado watch.
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't hit.
> 
> Keep you posted.


Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely tops, you have done a wonderful job of it.
> Here is the link to the pattern for those that want it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


Thanks for posting the link, I see she has ne on larger sizes for toddlers/girls too, might try that for the GD


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are others who have lost children, as well as me. Bronwen on some levels was a very slow developer- physically at least- just irks me a bit that Dad is so completely forgiven! I hope my patience pays off in the end. Someone else pointed out for her that it is also bitter sweet because she never did find a partner, so no children- we all have our crosses to carry.


I'm confused, doesn't Bronwen have 2kids?


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....more like a peel; if it worked though I'd volunteer to do it! ROFL
> 
> Funny, I used to wear make up. Loved putting on make up. About 5 years ago though I quit. I can't even remember the last time I put any on. I should put on some kind of moisturizer or anti-aging mess but just don't. Would never have thought I'd become "a la natural"....of course for the eye make up my eyesight is such that I'd probably end up poking myself in the eye now if I tried to put mascara or shadow or anything on.....LOL.
> 
> Speaking of eyes, had my vision rechecked the other day. Still having some vision issues since the last check in February. Doctor said that because I have one vision for reading, one for computer work and another for distance and that the prescriptions are based on distance for my trifocals that I needed to switch back to bifocals and have one pair for commuter and distance/driving and a second pair for reading and distance/driving. Of course insurance only pays for one pair....grrr......ordered the computer/driving pair and will deal with the other later. Oh well, at least I am getting them....picked out some cool frames too. Will have the second pair lenses put in the frames I already have. Hope to get some Rx sunglasses later too.


Gwen check out Zenni.com. we have been getting our glasses there. Much much cheaper and we have not had any problems. I have bifocals and they cost me $89. Much cheaper than the drs office


----------



## Bonnie7591

gagesmom wrote:
My Dad just texted me to say we are in a Tornado watch.

Fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't hit. 

Keep you posted.


Hope the tornado stays well. Away from you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for posting the link, I see she has ne on larger sizes for toddlers/girls too, might try that for the GD


Welcome and I have downloaded the ones toddlers/girls as well. This one is the same as the ones I made a could years go.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night to one and all Sleep tight and pleasant dreams. 
A bit of music to relax and the clouds earlier this evening. I do hope it plays for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm confused, doesn't Bronwen have 2kids?


Sorry the she referred to is someone else- but I was trying to be discrete and yes Bronwen has two children.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to one and all Sleep tight and pleasant dreams.
> A bit of music to relax and the clouds earlier this evening. I do hope it plays for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should work- it's that old S in https that is the problem!


----------



## ChrisEl

Pup lover said:


> Gwen check out Zenni.com. we have been getting our glasses there. Much much cheaper and we have not had any problems. I have bifocals and they cost me $89. Much cheaper than the drs office


I've had good luck there too....


----------



## gagesmom

10:15pm and it is peaceful.

Going back to catch up. The tornado warning lasted about an hour and a half.

Here's number 4 and I have 5 on the needles. Knit to the part where I have to make the sleeves.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Except for the snake in the Garden of Eden...he started it!!



darowil said:


> Ah but Julie it is always the parents fault when the children have issues, but that is all right becuase you can blame that on your parents and them on their parents all the way back. And you end up with the blame being Adam and Eve's. And no-one need ever take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## gagesmom

caught up and I am off to bed, I have to work in the morning.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and it is peaceful.
> 
> Going back to catch up. The tornado warning lasted about an hour and a half.
> 
> Here's number 4 and I have 5 on the needles. Knit to the part where I have to make the sleeves.


These All in ones are just darling!


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, love your tops. How the devil do you knit so fast.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you posted how to make ginger tea....I just bought some root and have wanted to make some; never done it before...perfect timing Joy!


I love ginger tea with lemon and honey. It's great for allergies, especially if you have local honey.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Carol & Kate---Pattern is called, All in one top.
> Designer is Marianna Mel.
> Size-newborn.
> 
> It is free and such a wonderfully easy to knit pattern.


~~~Thank you! Found it and have made a copy. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely tops, you have done a wonderful job of it.
> Here is the link to the pattern for those that want it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


~~~Thank you Caren!


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, love your tops. How the devil do you knit so fast.


~~~I was wondering the same thing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> And the address of this shop is ..................???


Ill take you there. Like I need an excuse to go again! Started knitted with some of the wool last night. It is so soft.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....more like a peel; if it worked though I'd volunteer to do it! ROFL
> 
> Funny, I used to wear make up. Loved putting on make up. About 5 years ago though I quit. I can't even remember the last time I put any on. I should put on some kind of moisturizer or anti-aging mess but just don't. Would never have thought I'd become "a la natural"....of course for the eye make up my eyesight is such that I'd probably end up poking myself in the eye now if I tried to put mascara or shadow or anything on.....LOL.


I gave up using makeup very early on- I got so angry trying to get it on I decided it wasn't worth the hassele. For many years I could say the last time I wore makeup was for my wedding, now it is the second to last time with Vicky's wedding being the last time. And neither time have I put it on myself. At least 35 years I would think since I last tried putting it on myself.


----------



## PurpleFi

June, I hope you start to feel better soon, just keep doing some gentle movements so you don't stiffen up. Sending you loads of healkng hugs.

melody, those little tops are divine.

Bonnie, the mother sheep has loads of milk and the lambs also have botles. The sheep get the 5 star treatment.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Glad you didn't have a serious injury June. Be honest, you just wanted to be in the arms of strong men, now, didn't you?


Well, we all have dreams!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz here is the newest pic of Sydney. He is a German shepherd age 4 1/2 months and almost 45 lbs. Behind him is Molly our beagle/lab mix about 6 years old...his favorite playmate.


Sydney is gorgeous!! Growing so much. He's going to be huge when he's finished growing! He almost dwarfs Molly.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness. I guess standing out in one would give one a new facial. :shock:


When my DD lived in Egypt we would go out on desert camping trips. One night we got caught in a sandstorm. Nothing we could do but sit it out. I can tell you, sitting in a tent with all the vents etc. closed during a sandstorm is like being sandblasted in a sauna! When we came out we had sand in our hair, in our eyebrows, up our noses anywhere else you can think of! The wind was so fierce it blasted the sand through the fabric of the tent! One of those bizarre experiences that stay in the memory banks!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Ill take you there. Like I need an excuse to go again! Started knitted with some of the wool last night. It is so soft.


Thanks! Look forward to that. x


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Thanks! Look forward to that. x


You're welcome xx


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> *Aran*
> 
> Best wishes on growing this side of your friendship. May it bring you both much peace and enjoyment.
> 
> Ohio Joy


ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> These photos are very precious. How did DD find her first Mothers Day? Did the BF turn up?


He did! Even with a card and a bunch of flowers!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I am still way behind. Today I finally had my appointment with the periodontist (gum specialist). I did as instructed and took 5mg of valium to calm me down.. and it did. So he went down deep into my gum to clean out where the infection was and did the rest of my gums on one half of my mouth. I survived pretty good I guess. Bit temder now though. Next week the other half, but he has done the worst now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am still way behind. Today I finally had my appointment with the periodontist (gum specialist). I did as instructed and took 5mg of valium to calm me down.. and it did. So he went down deep into my gum to clean out where the infection was and did the rest of my gums on one half of my mouth. I survived pretty good I guess. Bit temder now though. Next week the other half, but he has done the worst now.


Sort of wish I had real teeth to cause pain! They did not give me the option of periodontistry when I had the infected gums before my big op. in 2010.
So glad the worst is done for you!


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I think so!! Can computer families have cloned genes?


Why not... LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hoping this works... video


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


This is so lovely!


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Lordy - I just saw that June fell - I will read the next 10 pages with everything crossed that the Dr. appointment went well. Catching up- AZ


Thank you. Nothing's broken...I'm sure you've read and caught up with the 'doings' so I won't repeat it. I really wasn't worth a darn yesterday but it's nothing time won't take care of. Old age is such fun!! But so much better than the alternative.
Hope you've heard from Mayo about an appt. I'm keeping you and Alan in my daily prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, if you simmer a quarter inch slice of fresh ginger in a cup of water for five to ten minutes then strain and add honey it really soothes sore throats quickly, besides it's tasty.
> Well made it ti Barnes & Noble, Michaels, Aaron Brothers (watercolor paint) and Costco while out of town. The Cipro has helped quite a bit with only two doses.
> Unpacked, watered my veggie garden and ready for a lay down and reading two new watercolor books I bought.
> June glad you got meds err. It is a safe feeling and I will get one if I ever live alone or need one. They do need to be worn though. Friend scooted naked from shower to dryer for clean towel. She fell and I believe wasn't found for two days at which point the dehydration more serious than the fall.


A lot of people make the mistake of taking off the medallion when they shower or bath but it's waterproof so can be worn all the time. Mine will become a part of my body like my arm or leg. Why get it if it's not there when you need it? And falls in the bathroom are the most prevalent and you know why I know!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A lot of people make the mistake of taking off the medallion when they shower or bath but it's waterproof so can be worn all the time. Mine will become a part of my body like my arm or leg. Why get it if it's not there when you need it? And falls in the bathroom are the most prevalent and you know why I know!! LOL!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, if you simmer a quarter inch slice of fresh ginger in a cup of water for five to ten minutes then strain and add honey it really soothes sore throats quickly, besides it's tasty.
> Well made it ti Barnes & Noble, Michaels, Aaron Brothers (watercolor paint) and Costco while out of town. The Cipro has helped quite a bit with only two doses.
> Unpacked, watered my veggie garden and ready for a lay down and reading two new watercolor books I bought.
> June glad you got meds err. It is a safe feeling and I will get one if I ever live alone or need one. They do need to be worn though. Friend scooted naked from shower to dryer for clean towel. She fell and I believe wasn't found for two days at which point the dehydration more serious than the fall.


Meant to add be careful with the Cipro...when the dr. prescribed it for me for a UTI, she recommended eating a cup of yogurt every day. It can kill the good intestinal bacteria, it's so strong. That happened with a woman I worked with. Unfortunately, her regular dr was out of town for 2 weeks and his replacement didn't have a clue. She lost a lot of weight from diarrhea before her regular md. got back to town.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Glad to hear this - now I can go get dinner started - I will be back to finish catching up later.... I swear I have not gotten anything done today that I planned!!! luv you June - so glad you are ok.....


Thank you...luv u, too!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear June! I hope the doctor visit was positive. I imagine you are feeling rather black and blue. My sympathy and healing prayers being sent to you. I am so glad the EMTs were there quickly.
> 
> EDIT: read further; am so, so glad it was not serious injury.I've thought of getting a life alert to wear since I'm alone so much of the time. Right now I just make sure I have my phone in my pocket


I had on my pj's so no pocket for phone. and most of my pants don't have pockets so that defeats the purpose of trying to have the cell with me all the time. And Barb's not here all the time. So saying I don't live alone doesn't mean a lot since I am alone some of the time. And it only takes once, as I found out!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz here is the newest pic of Sydney. He is a German shepherd age 4 1/2 months and almost 45 lbs. Behind him is Molly our beagle/lab mix about 6 years old...his favorite playmate.


Sydney is so handsome....my daughter almost drooled over him. She said to tell you he's beautiful. and she loved his mask...he looks almost like he's smiling.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

Oh dear, the week is almost over and I am finally on. That nssty depression is attacking freely here at the moment. DM is my main cause.

Also having major sort out and clear out of stuff si I fit into the 2 rooms I am permitted to use.

Note re: lavender - big no no over here for certain heart kids (ie - 2 of my nieces) as with the particular problems they have, it can cause their hearts to slow down.

On another front, the regional ag show circuit for SE QLD has kicked off and my niece is having a ball showing her school cattle. Mind you, the head teacher for the ag department is not putting any entries into next 2 shows - 1 reason is amount of time lost for school, some of the shows have them there for 3 schooldays, and another is that the school's cattle truck burnt out its clutch on way back fron 2nd show. It is currently being repaired but that is a big chunk out od the school budget. I didn't see it happen, but I was told it seriously burnt out with flames and smoke and upset cattle. Fortunately, Ms Lister's friend helped out with another truck and the cattle were transfered to his truck and released back into their paddocks at the school within 3 hours. No one, human or animal hurt. 

Probably won't get to read much this week but will try.

Heather

Our weather is all over the place with lows ranging from mid teens down to sinle figures on the temperature scale & the weather forecasters keep predicting rain most days (think they are covering their butts in case of unexpected weather event occuring)


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are others who have lost children, as well as me. Bronwen on some levels was a very slow developer- physically at least- just irks me a bit that Dad is so completely forgiven! I hope my patience pays off in the end. Someone else pointed out for her that it is also bitter sweet because she never did find a partner, so no children- we all have our crosses to carry.


Just remember, Julie. You're only responsible for your own actions and can't control other's reactions, even your daughter's. I've never lost a child but I lost a sibling when she was only 31, very suddenly. There was only 17 months difference in our ages....it was very traumatic since we shared memories that no one else shared.
Hugs, my dearest one.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Oh no June. So very sorry to hear this. And hear you were just talking about not wanting to call for help if you fell and others told you it was no problem. Nice at least to have that reassurance when you had to call. It's an awful feeling when you are going down and can't stop it. I imagine you are pretty sore. Thank goodness you didn't break your hip. Please take it easy till you are healed and keep us posted on how you are feeling. Hugs and gentle ones.


Thank you so much. I wasn't much good for anything yesterday. But have to get my 'sore' butt in gear and get a few things done today. Some things you can NOT put off.
Hugs back to you.....hope you're feeling better. Arthritis so irritating as well as painful. Keeps us from doing things we really want to do.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> June sorry to hear you fell. Hope there is no injury other than to your pride.


Just bruising and it was a hit to the pride. But after the jolt of falling, pride didn't much matter. And the paramedics were so great and didn't make a big deal of it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....more like a peel; if it worked though I'd volunteer to do it! ROFL
> 
> Funny, I used to wear make up. Loved putting on make up. About 5 years ago though I quit. I can't even remember the last time I put any on. I should put on some kind of moisturizer or anti-aging mess but just don't. Would never have thought I'd become "a la natural"....of course for the eye make up my eyesight is such that I'd probably end up poking myself in the eye now if I tried to put mascara or shadow or anything on.....LOL.
> 
> Speaking of eyes, had my vision rechecked the other day. Still having some vision issues since the last check in February. Doctor said that because I have one vision for reading, one for computer work and another for distance and that the prescriptions are based on distance for my trifocals that I needed to switch back to bifocals and have one pair for commuter and distance/driving and a second pair for reading and distance/driving. Of course insurance only pays for one pair....grrr......ordered the computer/driving pair and will deal with the other later. Oh well, at least I am getting them....picked out some cool frames too. Will have the second pair lenses put in the frames I already have. Hope to get some Rx sunglasses later too.


I so relate to the no makeup. Although I do wear lipstick. And if I didn't draw in eyebrows, I wouldn't have any. Never had much and with age, they disappeared. If I didn't wear lipstick and 'make' my eyebrows, I'm afraid someone would think I was the walking dead! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


A very happy birthday to both of you and many, many more!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Ok, one more thing before the next lightning bolt. I got the patio doors washed and the wood & metal frames around it and Roomba did the kitchen floor and family room. Got the kitchen table cleaned off again with layers of straightening. Wash done and hung up, and took a seaweed and pine jaccuzzi. I am watching a series on the Celts. So fascinating and learning a lot. It is still a rather fuzzy history since much was lost with all the invasions and conquering going on, but so very interesting.


Sounds like you had a very busy day. You deserved to relax in the jaccuzzi! Love the history documentaries. They seem to be fewer since even the History channel is going to more of the stupid reality shows.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


Happy Birthday to Silverowl and Bonnie!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


Isn't she just gorgeous and so alert!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Junek is quite right-- I just finished some heavy-duty antibiotics for a bad sinus infection and was told by both Dr and pharmacist to take a probiotic as well as eat yogurt. Luckily this one didn't cause diarrhea like some others.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> June, I hope you start to feel better soon, just keep doing some gentle movements so you don't stiffen up. Sending you loads of healkng hugs.
> 
> melody, those little tops are divine.
> 
> Bonnie, the mother sheep has loads of milk and the lambs also have botles. The sheep get the 5 star treatment.


Thanks, Purple. I so envy your trip to the sheep/wool farm. Sounds like a fun day! And what a treat...new purple wool to play with.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Well, we all have dreams!!! :lol: :lol:


LOL!! re: wanting to be in the arms of a strong man....well, two of them really but couldn't enjoy it long. but they were sweethearts!
junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> He did! Even with a card and a bunch of flowers!!


Well, good for him. I really didn't expect it. Wonder if he had any prompting from his mom. Nevertheless....he did come through.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


Hope these birthday wishes are on the right day. A very, very happy birthday to both of you...Silverowl and Bonnie. May your day and the rest of your life be full of dreams come true.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And from NY State they ought to get to Ohio in time!


Absolutely, at the very most...it takes 3 days.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> When my DD lived in Egypt we would go out on desert camping trips. One night we got caught in a sandstorm. Nothing we could do but sit it out. I can tell you, sitting in a tent with all the vents etc. closed during a sandstorm is like being sandblasted in a sauna! When we came out we had sand in our hair, in our eyebrows, up our noses anywhere else you can think of! The wind was so fierce it blasted the sand through the fabric of the tent! One of those bizarre experiences that stay in the memory banks!


Wow, what an unforgettable experience that was. :shock: Something to live through and quite the memory.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Silverowl.

May it be a special day for you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, Happy Birthday.

Hope you have some special plans to celebrate and that it isn't the aftermath of a tornado.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Just remember, Julie. You're only responsible for your own actions and can't control other's reactions, even your daughter's. I've never lost a child but I lost a sibling when she was only 31, very suddenly. There was only 17 months difference in our ages....it was very traumatic since we shared memories that no one else shared.
> Hugs, my dearest one.
> Junek


I often rehearse that particular truism! It is hard when someone dies so young. She has to have been like a twin to you- almost an Irish twin- but I think they are the ones that are 10 months apart.
Gentle hugs, to you June- I guess the bruises are showing more- they may have been too deep to show at first!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> this should work- it's that old S in https that is the problem!


Thank you for removing the "s" I forget sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Absolutely, at the very most...it takes 3 days.


I just hope darowil's get there OK!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


Happy Birthday Silverowl and Bonnie!! Hope you have/had a fabulous day!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for removing the "s" I forget sometimes.


easily done- if you have copied and pasted!


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


At least she seems to like her bath!


----------



## Cashmeregma

My morning yesterday, Upstate NY. Today is overcast.

These orchids have bloomed since the last ones I posted. They remind me a little of pansy faces.

Today the blossoms are starting to fall but other trees are starting to bloom. Sadly the magnolia tree had only a few blooms this year and acts like it is going to die. Quite a lot of moss on the trunk.

June, hope you aren't too sore today.

Sugarsugar, need to look for your latest baby post.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> A lot of people make the mistake of taking off the medallion when they shower or bath but it's waterproof so can be worn all the time. Mine will become a part of my body like my arm or leg. Why get it if it's not there when you need it? And falls in the bathroom are the most prevalent and you know why I know!! LOL!
> Junek


June hope that you are feeling better today. So happy to hear/see that you are sensible and realistic about the medalert. So many people just refuse to use/wear them. DH's aunt for one. She is 82 and lives alone both of her kids are at least 45 minutes away, drives them nuts. Her daughter calls her every morning to make sure she made it through the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


And how it worked. So cute and quite an adorable little swimmer with mommy's help. Thank you for that precious moment.


----------



## Pup lover

Well we are back to having the heat on here. The weather is nuts this year! It is only 50f here now and they are calling for nights as cool as 41f this week and I think the highest during the day is 69f. The sun is not out at all today so no help there. I have spent my morning so far on Twist Collective. They have some really gorgeous patterns. I ended up purchasing a few for fair isle mittens and and a chullo for the fall/winter (or maybe Summer if it doesnt warm up lol). Need to get moving need to get blood drawn for next weeks dr appt, go to the post office, DH is napping he has his final exam today, and my interview is this afternoon at 4 so best get moving!

Prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just tracked my afghan squares and they are in the town where Ohio Joy lives, so she should get them today. :-D :thumbup: While at the post office sending them I purchased some of the gorgeous bird stamps they have now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 17.7c/64f at 08:35. There is a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon into the evening.  

Today's coffee along with birthday wishes for Silverowl, Bonnie and I believe Purplefi's son. It is also my sister's birthday today. 

Healing energy to all those in need. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday to your sister Caren from Upstate. Will you get to see her?


----------



## ChrisEl

Happy Birthday, Bonnie. I hope it is planting time soon!

And Happy Birthday to SilverOwl!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I just hope darowil's get there OK!


It says First Class International from Australia to US 5-10 business days. Hope that is right. Hope it won't be too expensive, but it will be worth it. :thumbup: Do you know how long yours took?


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


It worked perfectly. She is such doll ad seems so content in the water.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Sounds like you had a very busy day. You deserved to relax in the jaccuzzi! Love the history documentaries. They seem to be fewer since even the History channel is going to more of the stupid reality shows.
> Junek


Don't have cable or satellite for tv, just the internet, so watch my programs this way. Netflix has the series on the Celts in their instant play. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Well we are back to having the heat on here. The weather is nuts this year! It is only 50f here now and they are calling for nights as cool as 41f this week and I think the highest during the day is 69f. The sun is not out at all today so no help there. I have spent my morning so far on Twist Collective. They have some really gorgeous patterns. I ended up purchasing a few for fair isle mittens and and a chullo for the fall/winter (or maybe Summer if it doesnt warm up lol). Need to get moving need to get blood drawn for next weeks dr appt, go to the post office, DH is napping he has his final exam today, and my interview is this afternoon at 4 so best get moving!
> 
> Prayers n hugs to all!


Will hold you in my thoughts today for the interview. Sending positive wishes your way and for DH too with the final exam. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Quite a momentous day for both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Up before DH so a little time on the computer. Need to check out Sam's recipes again for some inspiration. Just saw the roasted tomatoes...suggestion, use the fresh herbs if you can. So wonderful.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I had on my pj's so no pocket for phone. and most of my pants don't have pockets so that defeats the purpose of trying to have the cell with me all the time. And Barb's not here all the time. So saying I don't live alone doesn't mean a lot since I am alone some of the time. And it only takes once, as I found out!
> JK


So glad you had your PJs on!!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Kansas g-ma said:


> A very happy birthday to both of you and many, many more!


And from me too.


----------



## pammie1234

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and it is peaceful.
> 
> Going back to catch up. The tornado warning lasted about an hour and a half.
> 
> Here's number 4 and I have 5 on the needles. Knit to the part where I have to make the sleeves.


You are really a fast knitter! I can only wish I could go as fast. I started a baby dress on the 1st (I think) and am now close to finishing. I just have to sew the straps to the front and make a hat or headband with a flower to match. I've just started the flower.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday to your sister Caren from Upstate. Will you get to see her?


She lives too far away, but I will seed her the weekend of the 24th. We will celebrate the four May birthday's all together at Mum's. Her's is the 22nd and Jamie's is the 24th. There will be an honorary something for my Katrina who would have been 34 this year. I will get to see Katrina's two boys as well. My sis is bringing them with her for a visit. A fun time for all.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 17.7c/64f at 08:35. There is a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon into the evening.
> 
> Today's coffee along with birthday wishes for Silverowl, Bonnie and I believe Purplefi's son. It is also my sister's birthday today.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee and hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> My morning yesterday, Upstate NY. Today is overcast.
> 
> These orchids have bloomed since the last ones I posted. They remind me a little of pansy faces.
> 
> Today the blossoms are starting to fall but other trees are starting to bloom. Sadly the magnolia tree had only a few blooms this year and acts like it is going to die. Quite a lot of moss on the trunk.
> 
> June, hope you aren't too sore today.
> 
> Sugarsugar, need to look for your latest baby post.


Love your flowers, still waiting on my lilacs to bloom. Last year they were nearly finished by now.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee and hugs back to you.


Good afternoon! You are most welcome and thank you for the hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> So glad you had your PJs on!!  :roll: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Just read the beginning again of Sam's opening where he talks about skidding in at the end of life. June is rehearsing. I hurt just thinking of her fall and so dangerous in the bathroom with hard toilets and sinks to bang heads.

Sam, thinking the roasted tomatoes along with kale salad with the fruit. I will take out the added sugar but other than that adjustment it already tastes so good just picturing it. I have been having fast food. Here's my fast food. Take a Basil leaf, line with a mint leaf, fill with sprouts, sprinkle with lemon or lime, pop in mouth. Several will do. I like broccoli sprouts and microgreens. Actually have been having them for breakfast the last few days. One could also use kale leaves, etc. to wrap sprouts and veggies in and line with hummous or other things like tahini, almond nut butter, pb, etc. to hold it together. Of course I might add sambal oolek and a nut butter. Last night for dessert we had fresh pineapple, blueberries, and banana with mint. I had a little cinnamon on mine but DH likes his plain. Didn't plan the dessert, just use what I have on hand. Need to get a little more fruit...mmmmmmm good. Now that my tastes have changed I actually prefer this to cake.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Love your flowers, still waiting on my lilacs to bloom. Last year they were nearly finished by now.


Yes, mine are in bud but not bloomed. The lilac festival is now and I wonder how many are in bloom Lots of varieties so they are never all at the same time. I want to go if it doesn't rain some time while the festival is still on. Last year the lilacs were almost gone when they had the festival. They have always been right on timing wise. Last year was the first I know of where it wasn't right. No idea how they can plan so exactly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> She lives too far away, but I will seed her the weekend of the 24th. We will celebrate the four May birthday's all together at Mum's. Her's is the 22nd and Jamie's is the 24th. There will be an honorary something for my Katrina who would have been 34 this year. I will get to see Katrina's two boys as well. My sis is bringing them with her for a visit. A fun time for all.


Karen, How did you lose Katrina and was she your daughter? I'm so glad you will see the two boys and your sis and celebrate all these birthdays together. It will be a special time for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, the week is almost over and I am finally on. That nssty depression is attacking freely here at the moment. DM is my main cause.
> 
> Also having major sort out and clear out of stuff si I fit into the 2 rooms I am permitted to use.
> 
> Note re: lavender - big no no over here for certain heart kids (ie - 2 of my nieces) as with the particular problems they have, it can cause their hearts to slow down.
> 
> On another front, the regional ag show circuit for SE QLD has kicked off and my niece is having a ball showing her school cattle. Mind you, the head teacher for the ag department is not putting any entries into next 2 shows - 1 reason is amount of time lost for school, some of the shows have them there for 3 schooldays, and another is that the school's cattle truck burnt out its clutch on way back fron 2nd show. It is currently being repaired but that is a big chunk out od the school budget. I didn't see it happen, but I was told it seriously burnt out with flames and smoke and upset cattle. Fortunately, Ms Lister's friend helped out with another truck and the cattle were transfered to his truck and released back into their paddocks at the school within 3 hours. No one, human or animal hurt.
> 
> Probably won't get to read much this week but will try.
> 
> Heather
> 
> Our weather is all over the place with lows ranging from mid teens down to sinle figures on the temperature scale & the weather forecasters keep predicting rain most days (think they are covering their butts in case of unexpected weather event occuring)


Heather, so sorry things are getting you down. Hugs for you across the miles.

Have you moved in with someone as you say you are only permitted 2 rooms?? I've missed or forgotten.

So glad your brother is doing ok and hope they got all the bees out of the area for now. Is sister still picking on you or has she calmed down? Oh dear lots of questions. Sorry hon. Have a great day and pray your spirits get lifted. Bushels of hugs.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I so relate to the no makeup. Although I do wear lipstick. And if I didn't draw in eyebrows, I wouldn't have any. Never had much and with age, they disappeared. If I didn't wear lipstick and 'make' my eyebrows, I'm afraid someone would think I was the walking dead! LOL!
> JUnek


I remember the ''no brows'' bit from doing the chemo first time around with the BR CA. Fortunately, I managed to remember the mostly normal look of mine each day. I didn't want Don and Susan to see how weird I looked and to think that I actually felt that bad.

Truly sailed through the chemo without a hitch except the loss of body hair from crown to feet. And it was so very cold during my first winter here in Ohio after living in Virginia, close to the NC line and not far from the coastline.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Just read the beginning again of Sam's opening where he talks about skidding in at the end of life. June is rehearsing. I hurt just thinking of her fall and so dangerous in the bathroom with hard toilets and sinks to bang heads.
> 
> Sam, thinking the roasted tomatoes along with kale salad with the fruit. I will take out the added sugar but other than that adjustment it already tastes so good just picturing it. I have been having fast food. Here's my fast food. Take a Basil leaf, line with a mint leaf, fill with sprouts, sprinkle with lemon or lime, pop in mouth. Several will do. I like broccoli sprouts and microgreens. Actually have been having them for breakfast the last few days. One could also use kale leaves, etc. to wrap sprouts and veggies in and line with hummous or other things like tahini, almond nut butter, pb, etc. to hold it together. Of course I might add sambal oolek and a nut butter. Last night for dessert we had fresh pineapple, blueberries, and banana with mint. I had a little cinnamon on mine but DH likes his plain. Didn't plan the dessert, just use what I have on hand. Need to get a little more fruit...mmmmmmm good. Now that my tastes have changed I actually prefer this to cake.


I will have to give your fast food a try. I know someone else that would like that. Will have to pass it along. I have always preferred fruits to cakes. Most times leave out the sugar or put in less than half of what is called for.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I remember the ''no brows'' bit from doing the chemo first time around with the BR CA. Fortunately, I managed to remember the mostly normal look of mine each day. I didn't want Don and Susan to see how weird I looked and to think that I actually felt that bad.
> 
> Truly sailed through the chemo without a hitch except the loss of body hair from crown to feet. And it was so very cold during my first winter here in Ohio after living in Virginia, close to the NC line and not far from the coastline.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Morning Joy. So sorry you had to experience cancer too. So many...too many. Yet, at the same time I celebrate your being here with us to tell us about it. Did the body hair grow back? That must have been awful going through with a move and colder weather.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Karen, How did you lose Katrina and was she your daughter? I'm so glad you will see the two boys and your sis and celebrate all these birthdays together. It will be a special time for sure.


She died from a brain tumor, she had survived pancreatic cancer when they discovered the tumor. She was my niece but always told everyone I was her second mum.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to give your fast food a try. I know someone else that would like that. Will have to pass it along. I have always preferred fruits to cakes. Most times leave out the sugar or put in less than half of what is called for.


When we make a trip I use the kale leaves or another big strong leaf and fill it with slices of veggies and I forgot to mention avocado with lemon added it too. If you mix it, it also serves to hold things in or just use as slices. Improvising with what you have works great as you can use whatever is in the fridge. DH doesn't like avocado but sometimes if it is just mixed in he doesn't mind it.

Did you ever make the chocolate mousse that is made with avocado, not eggs and cream?


----------



## jheiens

Dawn, praying for your interview to be successful and for DH's exam to end successfully.

Best wishes to the two of you as you move forward into the next step in your careers.

Much love, Ohio Joy



Pup lover said:


> Well we are back to having the heat on here. The weather is nuts this year! It is only 50f here now and they are calling for nights as cool as 41f this week and I think the highest during the day is 69f. The sun is not out at all today so no help there. I have spent my morning so far on Twist Collective. They have some really gorgeous patterns. I ended up purchasing a few for fair isle mittens and and a chullo for the fall/winter (or maybe Summer if it doesnt warm up lol). Need to get moving need to get blood drawn for next weeks dr appt, go to the post office, DH is napping he has his final exam today, and my interview is this afternoon at 4 so best get moving!
> 
> Prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> She died from a brain tumor, she had survived pancreatic cancer when they discovered the tumor. She was my niece but always told everyone I was her second mum.


Oh Caren, thank you for answering my question. I know that was painful. I'll bet she thought of you as her 2nd mum too. I love and think of my aunt as a second mom and even send her Mother's Day cards. We are so fortunate if we get to have a special aunt in our lives. You were that for her. Honoring her will be very meaningful. See I spelled your name with K. earlier. Totally unaware I did that and I know better.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


Sorry I didn't comment yesterday -- getting a new workshop ready to open and a doctor's apptmnt.

Joy- I hope you will carry on with your art work. These are excellent. Each one is good - I especially like your colors in the first one - it is well thought out as far as perspective is concerned and I would recommend you mat it and frame it -- I really think it is excellent. The others are too, and you show so much talent.

I am not just saying that - I have taught a lot of classes and worked with many new painters and your work is right up there.

Congratulations. the bear shows life which is something hard to achieve. very very good work. Keep it up! I apologize for taking so long to get back to you about them. Each one is different - you are not in a 'box' doing just one type of picture. Life and nature have pictures everywhere you turn.

One thing you might do -- It is really hard to paint distant mountains and you said you were having problems not getting a bit confused. I had the same problems as the eye is so full of beautify you can lose your focus.

I cut out a square of cardboard with a 2 inch square hole and a 3 in square hole in another one. When you are looking at your scene - and it is overwhelming , look at it through the 'window' and slowly move the window around until you see a 'picture' in it. If you have a camera, take a picture of that spot and then when ou are painting lay the square on top of it , or use it as a guide. If no camera - just look at the same little scene - YOu won't be able to see the rest so you will have a square with the picture in it.

try it - you should find it easier to pick out a nice portion. Dont try to paint too much unless it is far away.

I really feel you have such a good eye. Isn't it fun? please buy a mat at michaels or a mat and frame at walmart and frame that first picture. Let me know if I can help. Good job!

I am posting the picture -- I like the balance and the color and the distance - excellent watercolor. It is one that should definitely go on your wall - and the others are good too. Keep them all and make sure you carry on keeping photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just checked the tracking any my afghan squares are out for delivery. YAY

I did it so they will leave the package. That way if Joy isn't home she doesn't have to go anywhere to pick it up. The postal clerk helped me figure out which way to send it so it wouldn't involve Joy having to be home to sign or go to the post office to sign and pick up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> When we make a trip I use the kale leaves or another big strong leaf and fill it with slices of veggies and I forgot to mention avocado with lemon added it too. If you mix it, it also serves to hold things in or just use as slices. Improvising with what you have works great as you can use whatever is in the fridge. DH doesn't like avocado but sometimes if it is just mixed in he doesn't mind it.
> 
> Did you ever make the chocolate mousse that is made with avocado, not eggs and cream?


I can't remember if I did or not. I have to hide the avocados from Chrissy she eats them as fast as I buy them lately. I hear they are on sale a t Aldi so will buy a bunch to freeze.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH should be waking up soon. My goodness he is sleeping in. He has to call about jury duty tonight and possibly go in tomorrow. Last time the person on trial took a plea deal so he didn't have to go for a trial. Wonder what will happen this time. I'm off to get some work done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I can't remember if I did or not. I have to hide the avocados from Chrissy she eats them as fast as I buy them lately. I hear they are on sale a t Aldi so will buy a bunch to freeze.


How do you freeze them, in a freezer bag, whole?? Sometimes that is my lunch, just an avocaado smashed with lemon, cilantro, onion, sprouts, and maybe some hot sauce mixed in.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh Caren, thank you for answering my question. I know that was painful. I'll bet she thought of you as her 2nd mum too. I love and think of my aunt as a second mom and even send her Mother's Day cards. We are so fortunate if we get to have a special aunt in our lives. You were that for her. Honoring her will be very meaningful. See I spelled your name with K. earlier. Totally unaware I did that and I know better.


You are welcome, it is easier when I talk about it instead of keeping it in. She was a wonderful lady and an inspiration to all the knew her. My Chrissy is very much like Katrina in many ways. It is alright so many people spell my name wrong I don't notice unless I'm needing to deposit in the bank. Then it is a problem.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome, it is easier when I talk about it instead of keeping it in. She was a wonderful lady and an inspiration to all the knew her. My Chrissy is very much like Katrina in many ways. It is alright so many people spell my name wrong I don't notice unless I'm needing to deposit in the bank. Then it is a problem.


And I know better. My sister is Caren but with a "K". LOL How nice that your Chrissy is like Katrina. I know you must miss her terribly. If she talked of you like a mother, she must have spent a lot of time with you. This was within the last 2 years wasn't it? Please feel free to share special memories of her whenever you want. Inspiring people live on in our memories and continue to inspire us.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> How do you freeze them, in a freezer bag, whole?? Sometimes that is my lunch, just an avocaado smashed with lemon, cilantro, onion, sprouts, and maybe some hot sauce mixed in.


I slice them up and freeze them on a tray. if you sprinkle them with a bit of lemon or lime I am told i keep them from turning brown. them I put them into a baggie for future use.


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> Morning Joy. So sorry you had to experience cancer too. So many...too many. Yet, at the same time I celebrate your being here with us to tell us about it. Did the body hair grow back? That must have been awful going through with a move and colder weather.


Don't feel too sorry for me, Daralene. I actually sailed through it 
with both diagnoses. No nausea, no mouth sores, etc. If I grew a little tired during the day, I napped. Never missed a meal or preparing one. I couldn't stand the aroma of hot coffee, but then I don't drink it anyway.

Yes, all the body hair returned--just 'way less than I had previously. Scalp hair is probably 1/3 of what I'd sported before; on arms, legs and elsewhere there is much, much less. Of course, with aging it tends to become less and less also.

I wore a bandana around my head at night and when I went outdoors. I bought some lovely scarves for dress occasions. My insurance would not cover a decent-looking wig and by June or so, the hair on my head was coming back in. In fact, I was the only one who never missed a Sunday service during that time. I was quite surprised at that.

One thing no one tells us about is that after menopause, many women lose body hair anyway. By wearing my hair short and keeping it washed, my hairstyle looks fuller than it actually is. The brows are rather scraggly but brow pencils can take care of that problem.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Silverowl and Bonnie! I hope your day is wonderful and full of joy and happiness!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Meant to add be careful with the Cipro...when the dr. prescribed it for me for a UTI, she recommended eating a cup of yogurt every day. It can kill the good intestinal bacteria, it's so strong. That happened with a woman I worked with. Unfortunately, her regular dr was out of town for 2 weeks and his replacement didn't have a clue. She lost a lot of weight from diarrhea before her regular md. got back to town.
> Junek


That is called Clostridium defficile, it is very nasty, I have had it twice from taking Clavulin, even with eating yogurt . I now have it listed as a drug allergy on my chart as I could not convince the doctor I saw not to treat me with that drug.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> And I know better. My sister is Caren but with a "K". LOL How nice that your Chrissy is like Katrina. I know you must miss her terribly. If she talked of you like a mother, she must have spent a lot of time with you. This was within the last 2 years wasn't it? Please feel free to share special memories of her whenever you want. Inspiring people live on in our memories and continue to inspire us.


I do mis her, there are times I think how Katrina would like this or that. I spent a lot of time at my sister's place our children were close. When the adults went places I was the one that stayed behind to watch everyone's children. It was four years 8th of March. The night she passed I had a dream she came to me and said she was scared could I help her. I told her to let go if that is what she needed to do. I woke up crying and couldn't get back to sleep. A few hours later my sister called to tell me Katrina had passed. The week before she passed she had called most of the family to talk to them and settle any grievances. I was so hurt that I didn't get a call, mum didn't get one either. I was told later that she had nothing to settle with me andI knew she loved me. Would have been nice to hear her voice one last time. I had a voice message in my phone from here for over a year just couldn't delete it.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy Birthday Silver Owl and Bonnie.
Shirley, what a delightful way to wake up....to you praise. Actually I want to repainting the watercolor with more sky and less stream. Then if it turns out I actually will frame and hang it.
Daralene, have seen guacamole frozen. You might try mashing avocado with items you mentioned sans sprouts and adding sprouts when thawed. You could take advantage of seasonal pricing.
The pharmacy instruction for Cipro mentioned no milk. So maybe not yogurt. But I do have probiotic tabs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie, Happy Birthday.
> 
> Hope you have some special plans to celebrate and that it isn't the aftermath of a tornado.


Thanks for the good wishes. No tornadoes here, it was Melody who had the warnings. Not warm enough here yet to generate any of those, one small blessing of the cold spring. Sunny here today & supposed to be 13C/61F today, I'm going to start on the garden this morning, have physio late this afternoon.the town where I go for physio has a great Chinese resturant so I think I will bring take out for supper.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> One thing no one tells us about is that after menopause, many women lose body hair anyway. By wearing my hair short and keeping it washed, my hairstyle looks fuller than it actually is. The brows are rather scraggly but brow pencils can take care of that problem.
> 
> Ohio Joy


They also don't tell you about all the stiff/prickly gray and black hairs hat seem to grow 3" overnight --- nor about the failing eyesight so you don't see them on yourself, but everyone else does.....oh aging, so much to re-learn.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> She died from a brain tumor, she had survived pancreatic cancer when they discovered the tumor. She was my niece but always told everyone I was her second mum.


That horrid disease takes too many too young. Terrible. Glad you get to see her boys.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.

Silver owl, I hope you have a great birthday too.

Well time to get moving, have a good day everyone.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> He did! Even with a card and a bunch of flowers!!


~~~baby steps! :thumbup: there's hope!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


~~~Happy Happy Birthdays to Silver owl & Bonnie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


~~~It worked for me! SO sweet! Just beautiful. What a joy this baby is! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> My morning yesterday, Upstate NY. Today is overcast.
> 
> These orchids have bloomed since the last ones I posted. They remind me a little of pansy faces.
> 
> Today the blossoms are starting to fall but other trees are starting to bloom. Sadly the magnolia tree had only a few blooms this year and acts like it is going to die. Quite a lot of moss on the trunk.
> 
> June, hope you aren't too sore today.
> 
> Sugarsugar, need to look for your latest baby post.


~~~
Trying to make us feel spring! thank you!
Today it will only get into the mid-50s.....down to the 40s later this evening. I feel like I am a yo-yo!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Well we are back to having the heat on here. The weather is nuts this year! It is only 50f here now and they are calling for nights as cool as 41f this week and I think the highest during the day is 69f. The sun is not out at all today so no help there. I have spent my morning so far on Twist Collective. They have some really gorgeous patterns. I ended up purchasing a few for fair isle mittens and and a chullo for the fall/winter (or maybe Summer if it doesnt warm up lol). Need to get moving need to get blood drawn for next weeks dr appt, go to the post office, DH is napping he has his final exam today, and my interview is this afternoon at 4 so best get moving!
> 
> Prayers n hugs to all!


~~~Prayers & hugs for both of you today! Crossed fingers & toes, too! We are all anxious to hear the results. We know Dave will do well....and so will you. You're a natural!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 17.7c/64f at 08:35. There is a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon into the evening.
> 
> Today's coffee along with birthday wishes for Silverowl, Bonnie and I believe Purplefi's son. It is also my sister's birthday today.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. HUGS for everyone.


~~~Thanks for a good start to the day, Caren. Hugs to you,too!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> That horrid disease takes too many too young. Terrible. Glad you get to see her boys.


Yes it does. Will be nice to see the boys haven't seen them both together in a couple years now.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for a good start to the day, Caren. Hugs to you,too!


You are most welcome and thanks for the hugs.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> When we make a trip I use the kale leaves or another big strong leaf and fill it with slices of veggies and I forgot to mention avocado with lemon added it too. If you mix it, it also serves to hold things in or just use as slices. Improvising with what you have works great as you can use whatever is in the fridge. DH doesn't like avocado but sometimes if it is just mixed in he doesn't mind it.
> 
> Did you ever make the chocolate mousse that is made with avocado, not eggs and cream?


~~~~uh.....didn't you forget something? Like, the recipe for the mousse? I'd love to try that. Is it all dairy-free? (hope so!). Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Isn't she just gorgeous and so alert!


She's adorable. I think she's going to be a little water nymph. She seems to be content being bathed!

Jk


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I often rehearse that particular truism! It is hard when someone dies so young. She has to have been like a twin to you- almost an Irish twin- but I think they are the ones that are 10 months apart.
> Gentle hugs, to you June- I guess the bruises are showing more- they may have been too deep to show at first!


It was a difficult time. It was very bad for her children. One was 10, the other 12. They lost both parents since her husband was sentenced to prison for 20 yrs for her murder and they never saw him again. 
I'm feeling much better today. And there were things to be done, as always. After all the talk about the steam mops, I ordered an inexpensive one. I only have hard floors in the kitchen and n
bathroom so I didn't need a top of the market one with the hefty price. 
I'll probably try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY , Bonnie -- It is so nice that someone in my part of the world is now posting in the Tea Party-- There is the possibility, which is nice, that we will be able to have coffee sometime - which would be great. 

I hope your shoulder is completely healed and that you are ready for spring and your work around the farm. Best wishes, Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna

*Happy birthday, Silverowl!*

*Happy birthday, Bonnie!*


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> My morning yesterday, Upstate NY. Today is overcast.
> 
> These orchids have bloomed since the last ones I posted. They remind me a little of pansy faces.
> 
> Today the blossoms are starting to fall but other trees are starting to bloom. Sadly the magnolia tree had only a few blooms this year and acts like it is going to die. Quite a lot of moss on the trunk.
> 
> June, hope you aren't too sore today.
> 
> Sugarsugar, need to look for your latest baby post.


I'm much better, thank you. Thanks for sharing your beautiful flowers. When I've been riding around the parking lot by the woods, there's a blooming bush that smells heavenly. I have no idea what it is but for yards around, the smell is fantastic.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Will do my best on throwing my face at them, totally a believer of the whats for you wont go by you. Thanks


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Silverowl!*
> 
> *Happy birthday, Bonnie!*


From me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 17.7c/64f at 08:35. There is a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon into the evening.
> 
> Today's coffee along with birthday wishes for Silverowl, Bonnie and I believe Purplefi's son. It is also my sister's birthday today.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee and hugs.... And hugs back to you. A very happy birthday to your sister.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just sneaking back in to post what I saw while washing woodwork, so I grabbed my camera and here is the result. A lovely cardinal in dandelions and petals of the falling blossoms from the tree I posted earlier.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~uh.....didn't you forget something? Like, the recipe for the mousse? I'd love to try that. Is it all dairy-free? (hope so!). Carol il/oh


I posted one before but a long time ago. I didn't save it but will try and get on later and post one for you. Yes, completely dairy free and you would think it was made with real cream.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> So glad you had your PJs on!!  :roll: :lol:


Well, I'd had my shower earlier so had changed.. I was going back in bathroom to brush my teeth.
Several years ago, before my daughter moved in, I hit the emergency switch with my elbow when I was drying off after my shower. The paramedics were so quick coming that I'd just put on my robe when they knocked on the door. They were nice about the fact that I'd accidentally knocked the switch on.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Just sneaking back in to post what I saw while washing woodwork, so I grabbed my camera and here is the result. A lovely cardinal in dandelions and petals of the falling blossoms from the tree I posted earlier.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I posted one before but a long time ago. I didn't save it but will try and get on later and post one for you. Yes, completely dairy free and you would think it was made with real cream.


~~~Thank you. I would appreciate it....my DS is VERY allergic to milk protein, so I always love a yummy treat with no milk, butter, etc. :-D

Maybe someone remembers this....or has a copy?


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I remember the ''no brows'' bit from doing the chemo first time around with the BR CA. Fortunately, I managed to remember the mostly normal look of mine each day. I didn't want Don and Susan to see how weird I looked and to think that I actually felt that bad.
> 
> Truly sailed through the chemo without a hitch except the loss of body hair from crown to feet. And it was so very cold during my first winter here in Ohio after living in Virginia, close to the NC line and not far from the coastline.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm very fortunately never to have had cancer. Many years ago, Barb told me I shouldn't pluck my eyebrows so much. I hadn't touched them and told her so. I'm glad there's not a lot of eyebrows so I have to pluck them or have them waxed. Both are extremely painful!
I know you were cold that winter. The few years I lived in Syracuse, I thought I'd freeze. Had never experienced temperatures below freezing before!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Same from me too!! Hope it's a special day.



Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Silverowl!*
> 
> *Happy birthday, Bonnie!*


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday Bonnie and Silverowl! And thank you for the heads up, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> My morning yesterday, Upstate NY. Today is overcast.
> 
> These orchids have bloomed since the last ones I posted. They remind me a little of pansy faces.
> 
> Today the blossoms are starting to fall but other trees are starting to bloom. Sadly the magnolia tree had only a few blooms this year and acts like it is going to die. Quite a lot of moss on the trunk.
> 
> June, hope you aren't too sore today.
> 
> Sugarsugar, need to look for your latest baby post.


I know the little blue flowers in the grass as Grape Hyacinths- wonder what you call them? The rose from DH is a stunning colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Well we are back to having the heat on here. The weather is nuts this year! It is only 50f here now and they are calling for nights as cool as 41f this week and I think the highest during the day is 69f. The sun is not out at all today so no help there. I have spent my morning so far on Twist Collective. They have some really gorgeous patterns. I ended up purchasing a few for fair isle mittens and and a chullo for the fall/winter (or maybe Summer if it doesnt warm up lol). Need to get moving need to get blood drawn for next weeks dr appt, go to the post office, DH is napping he has his final exam today, and my interview is this afternoon at 4 so best get moving!
> 
> Prayers n hugs to all!


That is certainly NOT hot! I am sitting here cold at 60F.

Congratulations belatedly to DH- and a cool head for your interview!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome, it is easier when I talk about it instead of keeping it in. She was a wonderful lady and an inspiration to all the knew her. My Chrissy is very much like Katrina in many ways. It is alright so many people spell my name wrong I don't notice unless I'm needing to deposit in the bank. Then it is a problem.


I remember you talking about your Katrina before. I hope all of you can share a celebration of her life while you're celebrating everyone's birthday... And wishing all of them who are celebrating birthdays best wishes and hopes that life will be wonderful for them this year and those that follow.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just tracked my afghan squares and they are in the town where Ohio Joy lives, so she should get them today. :-D :thumbup: While at the post office sending them I purchased some of the gorgeous bird stamps they have now.


 :thumbup: Tracking is such a worry saver!


----------



## Pup lover

Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It says First Class International from Australia to US 5-10 business days. Hope that is right. Hope it won't be too expensive, but it will be worth it. :thumbup: Do you know how long yours took?


I did not pay for anything special- as I had lots of time on my side I think the estimate was 10 to 14 working days- don't recall that well- and do not have it marked on my calender!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> So glad you had your PJs on!!  :roll: :lol:


I was hoping that things might not have been au naturel as is so easily the case in the bathroom- but you were saved that one, June!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY , Bonnie -- It is so nice that someone in my part of the world is now posting in the Tea Party-- There is the possibility, which is nice, that we will be able to have coffee sometime - which would be great.
> 
> I hope your shoulder is completely healed and that you are ready for spring and your work around the farm. Best wishes, Shirley


What a fantastic way to remember your wonderful times in AZ with a door of your southwestern art! Thanks once again for sharing the beauty you create.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, Darn.....hopefully, they'll keep our resume around to be considered if something else opens up.....Just wasn't meant to be; you'll find that out when you end up in the perfect job that you wouldn't have gotten if you'd taken this one. Hopefully, you'll know that feeling very soon.



Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


Well, phooey on her for missing a chance to hire you.. that just means something wonderful is waiting for you!
Junek


----------



## machriste

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


It surely did work! What a cutie!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Still feeling crappy -- time to take some more cold meds and back to bed. Tried to do some knitting, but ended up ripping out what I had done - did finalize on a pattern for my DIL socks. They're going to be very different than the ones I make so far.

Ended up mistakenly seeing a text message yesterday that was a "group" message going around on the I-phones that included my DS, DDIL, DD#1, DD#2, DD#1's boyfriend and my DH -- but not me. Other than grandkids, I'm the only one not on the list. It was a very innocuous email, but made me realize that I wasn't in on the "group" and made me sad and feeling leftout. I have to get over the feeling or speak to someone about it...but for now not feeling very good. I should chalk it up to the sore throat, lack of sleep and general not feeling well.


----------



## machriste

AZ. ditto on the yogurt. But be sure it's the kind with worthwhile bacteria. Many cheaper supermarket brands don't have the kind that does you any good. Stoneyfield Farms is good; probably Activia too. I think having a yogurt every day when (and after) Jack has his bout with the pneumonia and sepsis (and all the broad spectrum antibiotics he had) kept his digestive system healthy.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It was a difficult time. It was very bad for her children. One was 10, the other 12. They lost both parents since her husband was sentenced to prison for 20 yrs for her murder and they never saw him again.
> I'm feeling much better today. And there were things to be done, as always. After all the talk about the steam mops, I ordered an inexpensive one. I only have hard floors in the kitchen and n
> bathroom so I didn't need a top of the market one with the hefty price.
> I'll probably try it out tomorrow.


Oh my dear- an early death is bad enough- but by such a means that is so incredibly painful. 
Glad you are feeling better!
Thinking of steam mops- we've not heard from Kiwifrau for a day or few.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


oh groan! better luck next time round.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Still feeling crappy -- time to take some more cold meds and back to bed. Tried to do some knitting, but ended up ripping out what I had done - did finalize on a pattern for my DIL socks. They're going to be very different than the ones I make so far.
> 
> Ended up mistakenly seeing a text message yesterday that was a "group" message going around on the I-phones that included my DS, DDIL, DD#1, DD#2, DD#1's boyfriend and my DH -- but not me. Other than grandkids, I'm the only one not on the list. It was a very innocuous email, but made me realize that I wasn't in on the "group" and made me sad and feeling leftout. I have to get over the feeling or speak to someone about it...but for now not feeling very good. I should chalk it up to the sore throat, lack of sleep and general not feeling well.


Probably a bit how I felt when I was told by Bronwen that mothers were not included in her list of 'friends' for facebook purposes- except you don't have the troubled relationship with any of them that I do with her, do you?
Sorry that you are still feeling so under the weather!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday to the Birthday Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And thank you to the Birthday Announcer!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


----------



## Lurker 2

Just reminded myself, with Angora's talk of sprouts- I found an old jar of linseeds or alfalfa (not a 100% sure which) that I thought I might try sprouting- and then forgot- but there is no sign of them being viable- so they best go in the compost heap.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Sugar she is just precious!!!! Glad the worst of the gum work is done - rest up today!


sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Birthday to the Birthday Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And thank you to the Birthday Announcer!!!!


Thanks Sandi- the digest comes through here about 9 to 9 30 p.m., so it is just a matter of scrolling down to the bottom- and working my way back up to the top!
I am supposed to alert Shirley, but have been very forgetful on that score lately!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well we have had a setback - Alan contacted Mayo yesterday and they hadn't received approval - they had just sent the request on Monday. It is not considered life threatening so it didn't go out right away - called the insurance co back and sure enough they just got it - so whoever Alan talked to before was looking at the first request for the first trip we made down there..... grrrrrrrrrr........ Alan is feeling really down and I can't say that I blame him. It could be 2 weeks before we hear anything. Deep breath and moving forward with some other projects as we can.


jknappva said:


> Thank you. Nothing's broken...I'm sure you've read and caught up with the 'doings' so I won't repeat it. I really wasn't worth a darn yesterday but it's nothing time won't take care of. Old age is such fun!! But so much better than the alternative.
> Hope you've heard from Mayo about an appt. I'm keeping you and Alan in my daily prayers.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Alan was drooling too!!!! His favorite breed and I will be so glad when things settle and we can get a pup.


jknappva said:


> Sydney is so handsome....my daughter almost drooled over him. She said to tell you he's beautiful. and she loved his mask...he looks almost like he's smiling.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we have had a setback - Alan contacted Mayo yesterday and they hadn't received approval - they had just sent the request on Monday. It is not considered life threatening so it didn't go out right away - called the insurance co back and sure enough they just got it - so whoever Alan talked to before was looking at the first request for the first trip we made down there..... grrrrrrrrrr........ Alan is feeling really down and I can't say that I blame him. It could be 2 weeks before we hear anything. Deep breath and moving forward with some other projects as we can.


As you say- breath deeply, and hang in there- it must be so hard for Alan to try to be patient when he is getting so exhausted.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so excited for you - re the interview - Best of luck Sweetie!


Pup lover said:


> Well we are back to having the heat on here. The weather is nuts this year! It is only 50f here now and they are calling for nights as cool as 41f this week and I think the highest during the day is 69f. The sun is not out at all today so no help there. I have spent my morning so far on Twist Collective. They have some really gorgeous patterns. I ended up purchasing a few for fair isle mittens and and a chullo for the fall/winter (or maybe Summer if it doesnt warm up lol). Need to get moving need to get blood drawn for next weeks dr appt, go to the post office, DH is napping he has his final exam today, and my interview is this afternoon at 4 so best get moving!
> 
> Prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## AZ Sticks

what is the name of it Angora????? We too watch TV on the internet and DH is running out of things that interest him!!!


Angora1 said:


> Don't have cable or satellite for tv, just the internet, so watch my programs this way. Netflix has the series on the Celts in their instant play. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so excited for you - re the interview - Best of luck Sweetie!


Sandi it shows in a later post- that Dawn did not even get to the Interview- they had appointed someone else! Grrrrrr.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I know that you have talked about Katrina before - so difficult to lose such a young woman- special wishes for peace -


NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome, it is easier when I talk about it instead of keeping it in. She was a wonderful lady and an inspiration to all the knew her. My Chrissy is very much like Katrina in many ways. It is alright so many people spell my name wrong I don't notice unless I'm needing to deposit in the bank. Then it is a problem.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear dear June - what a horror to go through for you, her children and all of her family and friends. I remember you had mentioned her before - my heart just breaks to think of the pain. I hope that her children have good memories of her to comfort them. I know that you do.


jknappva said:


> It was a difficult time. It was very bad for her children. One was 10, the other 12. They lost both parents since her husband was sentenced to prison for 20 yrs for her murder and they never saw him again.
> I'm feeling much better today. And there were things to be done, as always. After all the talk about the steam mops, I ordered an inexpensive one. I only have hard floors in the kitchen and n
> bathroom so I didn't need a top of the market one with the hefty price.
> I'll probably try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I know that you have talked about Katrina before - so difficult to lose such a young woman- special wishes for peace -


And four years out from a death is not very long in the scale of accepting things.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well they really missed out didn't they?????


Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so sorry about this - are you sure it isn't something that they just expect your DH to share with you??? Or have you in the past complained about silly forwarded posts. I know I don't get some things from friends that are sent out - but I think it is because I always delete them and never send them back or respond to them - my inbox is just too full!!!! Please don't let it fester - say something if you feel left out.


RookieRetiree said:


> Still feeling crappy -- time to take some more cold meds and back to bed. Tried to do some knitting, but ended up ripping out what I had done - did finalize on a pattern for my DIL socks. They're going to be very different than the ones I make so far.
> 
> Ended up mistakenly seeing a text message yesterday that was a "group" message going around on the I-phones that included my DS, DDIL, DD#1, DD#2, DD#1's boyfriend and my DH -- but not me. Other than grandkids, I'm the only one not on the list. It was a very innocuous email, but made me realize that I wasn't in on the "group" and made me sad and feeling leftout. I have to get over the feeling or speak to someone about it...but for now not feeling very good. I should chalk it up to the sore throat, lack of sleep and general not feeling well.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Still feeling crappy -- time to take some more cold meds and back to bed. Tried to do some knitting, but ended up ripping out what I had done - did finalize on a pattern for my DIL socks. They're going to be very different than the ones I make so far.
> 
> Ended up mistakenly seeing a text message yesterday that was a "group" message going around on the I-phones that included my DS, DDIL, DD#1, DD#2, DD#1's boyfriend and my DH -- but not me. Other than grandkids, I'm the only one not on the list. It was a very innocuous email, but made me realize that I wasn't in on the "group" and made me sad and feeling leftout. I have to get over the feeling or speak to someone about it...but for now not feeling very good. I should chalk it up to the sore throat, lack of sleep and general not feeling well.


Wait until your feeling better before you say anything. You don't want feeling sick to "color" your statements.

I understand though, I would feel very left out also.


----------



## purl2diva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Junek is quite right-- I just finished some heavy-duty antibiotics for a bad sinus infection and was told by both Dr and pharmacist to take a probiotic as well as eat yogurt. Luckily this one didn't cause diarrhea like some others.


I was given the same advice and had no problems.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I can't remember if I did or not. I have to hide the avocados from Chrissy she eats them as fast as I buy them lately. I hear they are on sale a t Aldi so will buy a bunch to freeze.


I was there this morning and they were 99 cents a piece as opposed to $1.49 a piece at the grocery.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> They also don't tell you about all the stiff/prickly gray and black hairs hat seem to grow 3" overnight --- nor about the failing eyesight so you don't see them on yourself, but everyone else does.....oh aging, so much to re-learn.


I learn more and more every day. I just wish there was someway to figure out what to attribute to aging, what to attribute to chemo and what to menopause. They say the teen years are the hardest, today I would totally disagree!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well Alan is awake so I can go bang around in the kitchen - I need to get a shower and run some errands today. Hope everyone is happy and healthy and those who aren't are soon on the mend - luv to all of you - AZ


----------



## Pup lover

Caren here are some lilacs for you, one of my favorites those and hyacinth. I think the squirrels have been at the hyacinth again, only got 1 this year and I think I planted 10 or 12 last year.


----------



## Pup lover

the lilacs are almost done as are the tulips others are just coming on


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> the lilacs are almost done as are the tulips others are just coming on


ah Spring! Forgotten memories down here. Too much cold and wind and rain to endure before we get there.


----------



## Pup lover

sorry a couple of those are so blurry, it is windy here and I was shivering, didnt put on a coat


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear- an early death is bad enough- but by such a means that is so incredibly painful.
> Glad you are feeling better!
> Thinking of steam mops- we've not heard from Kiwifrau for a day or few.


It was a bad time...but life goes on and God does heal the hurt. As long as we have the memories, our loved ones will always live in our lives.
No, we haven't and a lot of times, we never know why until they have a chance to post again and update us. Haven't heard from Nicho in a while either.
June


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we have had a setback - Alan contacted Mayo yesterday and they hadn't received approval - they had just sent the request on Monday. It is not considered life threatening so it didn't go out right away - called the insurance co back and sure enough they just got it - so whoever Alan talked to before was looking at the first request for the first trip we made down there..... grrrrrrrrrr........ Alan is feeling really down and I can't say that I blame him. It could be 2 weeks before we hear anything. Deep breath and moving forward with some other projects as we can.


Praying that things will move a little quicker. After so long, it's easy to become discouraged.
Hugs to you both,
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

hey everyone, worked an hour longer today :thumbup: 
was busier today, must be the warmer weather.

Going to go back and catch up


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear dear June - what a horror to go through for you, her children and all of her family and friends. I remember you had mentioned her before - my heart just breaks to think of the pain. I hope that her children have good memories of her to comfort them. I know that you do.


It was a very sad time. Her youngest, her son, did finally get some counseling and straightened his life out. Both he and his sister have had spells with drugs and alcohol. So far as I know she never sought help. I never saw him but a few times after my DS died and never since he's been grown. And only seen my niece a few times. They lived with their father's parents after the death. I'm much closer to my great-niece than I ever was to her mother. her mother told her (my great-niece) that her grand-mother died in an automobile accident. After she reached a certain age, my niece gave her up to her father so they haven't had much of a relationship due to my niece's alcoholism. So sad for them...I just cannot imagine what they've been through.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Caren here are some lilacs for you, one of my favorites those and hyacinth. I think the squirrels have been at the hyacinth again, only got 1 this year and I think I planted 10 or 12 last year.


I think that is the largest lilac bush I've ever seen. It's gorgeous. It must really love where it is!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> the lilacs are almost done as are the tulips others are just coming on


You have such lovely flowers! thanks for sharing!
Junek


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


Happy Birthday to Silverowl and Bonnie!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It was a bad time...but life goes on and God does heal the hurt. As long as we have the memories, our loved ones will always live in our lives.
> No, we haven't and a lot of times, we never know why until they have a chance to post again and update us. Haven't heard from Nicho in a while either.
> June


impossible to keep track of everyone! I have over a hundred on my buddy list- and I know for a fact we have not heard from many who were actively involved a year ago- because I have been deliberately looking back over my posts (fact finding to gather my case for when I am in Australia).


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, I love your mountains. I will study picture. Always love your southwest themes.
The lilac is gorgeous. Love the bleeding heart, and cardinal in the garden. 
I'm off to nap.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the little blue flowers in the grass as Grape Hyacinths- wonder what you call them? The rose from DH is a stunning colour!


That is what we call them also.
There were 12 of those roses. Perhaps I will post a photo of them before they go the way of all cut flowers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


Oh no. That actually doesn't seem fair, but then being on here, one does find out that fair isn't what happens. However, I would have finished the interviews before hiring. Used to work in HR.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That is what we call them also.
> There were 12 of those roses. Perhaps I will post a photo of them before they go the way of all cut flowers.


that would be nice for you to have a record, as well!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Still feeling crappy -- time to take some more cold meds and back to bed. Tried to do some knitting, but ended up ripping out what I had done - did finalize on a pattern for my DIL socks. They're going to be very different than the ones I make so far.
> 
> Ended up mistakenly seeing a text message yesterday that was a "group" message going around on the I-phones that included my DS, DDIL, DD#1, DD#2, DD#1's boyfriend and my DH -- but not me. Other than grandkids, I'm the only one not on the list. It was a very innocuous email, but made me realize that I wasn't in on the "group" and made me sad and feeling leftout. I have to get over the feeling or speak to someone about it...but for now not feeling very good. I should chalk it up to the sore throat, lack of sleep and general not feeling well.


Oh yes, do speak to someone. The list may have been created when they were trying to surprise you with something and they just forgot to add you in. I was left off the list when they were texting about my nephews aneurysm. My sister had inadvertently put down the landline number for me so everybody was getting texts but me. Then I inadvertently sent the text to my niece, to my sister, thanking my niece for updating me and that my sister probably was just too busy or tired to let me know. Sis texted me back and wanted to know what she was too tired to let me know, so I had to fess up that I was being left out. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just reminded myself, with Angora's talk of sprouts- I found an old jar of linseeds or alfalfa (not a 100% sure which) that I thought I might try sprouting- and then forgot- but there is no sign of them being viable- so they best go in the compost heap.


Do give them a try anyway. They have even found viable seeds in pyramids.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Still feeling crappy -- time to take some more cold meds and back to bed. Tried to do some knitting, but ended up ripping out what I had done - did finalize on a pattern for my DIL socks. They're going to be very different than the ones I make so far.
> 
> Ended up mistakenly seeing a text message yesterday that was a "group" message going around on the I-phones that included my DS, DDIL, DD#1, DD#2, DD#1's boyfriend and my DH -- but not me. Other than grandkids, I'm the only one not on the list. It was a very innocuous email, but made me realize that I wasn't in on the "group" and made me sad and feeling leftout. I have to get over the feeling or speak to someone about it...but for now not feeling very good. I should chalk it up to the sore throat, lack of sleep and general not feeling well.


Hope you feel loads better soon. Re the e-mail, did they maybe think that because your DH was included that included you too? Mind you if I was waiting for my DH to pass on messages I could wait a long time! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Do give them a try anyway. They have even found viable seeds in pyramids.


No I looked after them properly for two days- before I forgot- and there is absolutely no sign of sprouting- and the weather was warmer then than it is now. I think it is the compost heap!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's turned out to be just a very big misunderstandings...seems one of the kids believes that including one of us is including both of us as if we were the same person.



Lurker 2 said:


> Probably a bit how I felt when I was told by Bronwen that mothers were not included in her list of 'friends' for facebook purposes- except you don't have the troubled relationship with any of them that I do with her, do you?
> Sorry that you are still feeling so under the weather!


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> what is the name of it Angora????? We too watch TV on the internet and DH is running out of things that interest him!!!


The Celts - The Complete Series 
Amazon Prime has it and I see something with the same title listed on Netflix. Might be available other places too.

So sorry things are moving so slowly for you and Alan. I can see why he would be feeling down. Hope things go well when you finally get to Mayo.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It's turned out too be just a very big misunderstandings...seems one of the kids believes that including one of us is including both of us as if we were the same.


Glad it was just an oversight!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no; that's a horrible outcome....fingers crossed that you'll find out soon.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well we have had a setback - Alan contacted Mayo yesterday and they hadn't received approval - they had just sent the request on Monday. It is not considered life threatening so it didn't go out right away - called the insurance co back and sure enough they just got it - so whoever Alan talked to before was looking at the first request for the first trip we made down there..... grrrrrrrrrr........ Alan is feeling really down and I can't say that I blame him. It could be 2 weeks before we hear anything. Deep breath and moving forward with some other projects as we can.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> I know that you have talked about Katrina before - so difficult to lose such a young woman- special wishes for peace -


I remember that also. Guess that is why I was thinking it was a little more recent. Such a tragedy.

And June, just so tragic about your sister. Losing someone to murder is terrible to go through and should never happen.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not pay for anything special- as I had lots of time on my side I think the estimate was 10 to 14 working days- don't recall that well- and do not have it marked on my calender!


I recently sent a medium sized package to the States by surface mail (only cost me £4.50....about $7) and was told it could take up to 6 weeks to arrive, which was fine, but it got there in 8 days!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Darn.....hopefully, they'll keep our resume around to be considered if something else opens up.....Just wasn't meant to be; you'll find that out when you end up in the perfect job that you wouldn't have gotten if you'd taken this one. Hopefully, you'll know that feeling very soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I did -- and feel better now. Although, it still feels weird to know that we're considered a unit rather than as two individuals.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so sorry about this - are you sure it isn't something that they just expect your DH to share with you??? Or have you in the past complained about silly forwarded posts. I know I don't get some things from friends that are sent out - but I think it is because I always delete them and never send them back or respond to them - my inbox is just too full!!!! Please don't let it fester - say something if you feel left out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Caren here are some lilacs for you, one of my favorites those and hyacinth. I think the squirrels have been at the hyacinth again, only got 1 this year and I think I planted 10 or 12 last year.


Wow, you are ahead of me. :shock: Glorious lilac tree and so full of blossoms. Do you fertilize it and if so, with what???


----------



## RookieRetiree

it's all good --- I'm sure my reaction had something to do with lack of sleep---and since DH is forgetful, I'd rather be one of the original recipients.



Pup lover said:


> Wait until your feeling better before you say anything. You don't want feeling sick to "color" your statements.
> 
> I understand though, I would feel very left out also.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we have had a setback - Alan contacted Mayo yesterday and they hadn't received approval - they had just sent the request on Monday. It is not considered life threatening so it didn't go out right away - called the insurance co back and sure enough they just got it - so whoever Alan talked to before was looking at the first request for the first trip we made down there..... grrrrrrrrrr........ Alan is feeling really down and I can't say that I blame him. It could be 2 weeks before we hear anything. Deep breath and moving forward with some other projects as we can.


That's a bummer, Sandi. Hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I recently sent a medium sized package to the States by surface mail (only cost me £4.50....about $7) and was told it could take up to 6 weeks to arrive, which was fine, but it got there in 8 days!


Good going!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> That's a bummer, Sandi. Hope you get good news soon.


Kate, are you still in Florida?


----------



## Silverowl

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> Silver owl, I hope you have a great birthday too.
> 
> Well time to get moving, have a good day everyone.


Bonnie, Happy Birthday.

Thanks everyone for wishes. I have had a lovely day doing not a lot but knitting.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, are you still in Florida?


Yes, we're here in Dunedin until Friday then we go to Kissimmee for a week, home on 24th. Not sure if I'll have wi-Fi in Kissimmee or not, so I may disappear for a week!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Yes, we're here in Dunedin until Friday then we go to Kissimmee for a week, home on 24th. Not sure if I'll have wi-Fi in Kissimmee or not, so I may disappear for a week!


And how is the weather treating you!?


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Silverowl  

Happy Birthday Bonnie  

Sugar- Serena is just so precious having her swim. Boy has she grown and changed so much already. Glad that DD received the flowers and card from boyfriend :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday, Silverowl and Bonnie.
Back to catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RAW CHOCOLATE AVOCADO MOUSSE
(Carol, I just find one on the internet when I want one but I might save this one. Some of them get complicated. The simpler the better for me, so here's a simple one.) If you don't eat it all you can use it for a facial.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Serves 2 (I would quadruple)
Ingredients:
1 avocado
2 tablespoons of cacao (Taste it and see if you want to add more)
2 tablespoons of honey or maple syrup. You could also use agave or stevia. Not sure if I would like the honey but haven't tried that.

Action:
1. Either blend all ingredients in a food processor and make it smooth and creamy OR mash the avocado with a fork in a bowl
2. Add cacao and honey. Taste it, add more cacao if you want it more chocolate and more honey if you want it sweeter!

Benefits:

· Reduces the risk of heart disease, some cancers, diabetes and high cholesterol

· Prevents and assists with both rheumatoid and osteo-arthritis

· Helps to burn fat and reduce weight

· Reduces the signs of aging 

· High in vitamins A, C, E, K and B6, fiber, magnesium, potassium, riboflavin, niacin, folate and pantothenic acid


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's turned out to be just a very big misunderstandings...seems one of the kids believes that including one of us is including both of us as if we were the same person.


I'm so glad that's sorted. It's not nice to feel that those you care about are excluding you - for whatever reason.


----------



## pammie1234

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


I'm sorry that it didn't work out, but as you said, it wasn't meant for you. Hopefully the right one will come along soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> it's all good --- I'm sure my reaction had something to do with lack of sleep---and since DH is forgetful, I'd rather be one of the original recipients.


True, but your feelings were real. I know I usually make arrangements for something to be done on Mother's Day. I didn't do it this year and so nothing was done. I did get the text and phone call so I won't complain, but no cards or flowers and no get-together. I know I shouldn't have felt bad at all. At least I did get a text, but it would have been nice to get a card. I'm letting it go, but just validating that we have our feelings and sometimes can't help them.

Here are the flowers from DH as Julie mentioned them.


----------



## pammie1234

Rookie, I'm glad things got sorted out. I have also been at fault about sending to only one of the spouses, but usually it is to the one that I know will respond. My BIL never does, so I only send to DS. I never know with my 2 nephews, so I often send to both. I feel like they did not mean to hurt your feelings.


----------



## kehinkle

Happy birthday to the ones celebrating this week. Hope you all have a great one.

Dawn, so sorry that they didn't wait to interview you. Something better will come along. I keep telling myself that as I still haven't had a load this week. 

Getting a bit discouraged and moved up closer to Birmingham. If nothing by tonight, I'm calling and asking for an empty move to wherever they need vans. Bright side, I did get my purple sock finished and the second one is waiting for the heel. Also have the Jake socks knitted. Need to sew in ends and put the features on the toe part. Haven't heard from my DGD1 if her friends liked the hat. Guess I will have to call or text her about it. 

Started out bright and sunny this morning but heard rumbles of thunder. Started raining around noon and hasn't stopped. At least my windshield is getting washed! 

Spent 15 yrs having no contact with my middle child. She pulled away from her sister also. But with Brodee's birth, has reconnected. It's been nice getting to know her as an adult along with her DH and DS. She still has some mannerisms she had as a teen but for the most part is a great adult. My ex stepped out of our lives in 1984 and although it probably caused a few issues, I'm thankful that he did. Saved us all alot of grief.

Hope everyone has a great one,

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> I recently sent a medium sized package to the States by surface mail (only cost me £4.50....about $7) and was told it could take up to 6 weeks to arrive, which was fine, but it got there in 8 days!


Wow, that was really great!!!! I only live 2 1/2 hrs. from my aunt and it took that long first class for her to get her Mother's Day card in Canada.


----------



## iamsam

yesterday was a lost cause - slept too late - spent too much time at Heidi's - a blah day - plus it rained and then it rained some more - and then some more. dumb me had the front door open - a bit of water to mop up.

today 58° but really damp - my sinuses are showing there discomfort with a low grade headache. guess this is the weather for the rest of the week. ugh.

I also mowed yesterday - the first mowing - I had about an hour left and ran out of gas. hopefully gary will get some gas so I can finish tomorrow - if we wait too long I will have to start all over again. what I mowed looks nice - everything nice and green. I love green.

the children had today off - the teachers needed a day???

the 30th approaches all too fast - pray for good weather so the boys can be outside - inside just doesn't work too many days in a row.

need to start reading.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to the ones celebrating this week. Hope you all have a great one.
> 
> Dawn, so sorry that they didn't wait to interview you. Something better will come along. I keep telling myself that as I still haven't had a load this week.
> 
> Getting a bit discouraged and moved up closer to Birmingham. If nothing by tonight, I'm calling and asking for an empty move to wherever they need vans. Bright side, I did get my purple sock finished and the second one is waiting for the heel. Also have the Jake socks knitted. Need to sew in ends and put the features on the toe part. Haven't heard from my DGD1 if her friends liked the hat. Guess I will have to call or text her about it.
> 
> Started out bright and sunny this morning but heard rumbles of thunder. Started raining around noon and hasn't stopped. At least my windshield is getting washed!
> 
> Spent 15 yrs having no contact with my middle child. She pulled away from her sister also. But with Brodee's birth, has reconnected. It's been nice getting to know her as an adult along with her DH and DS. She still has some mannerisms she had as a teen but for the most part is a great adult. My ex stepped out of our lives in 1984 and although it probably caused a few issues, I'm thankful that he did. Saved us all alot of grief.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great one,
> 
> Kathy


Hope you get a load soon. So glad your middle child has reconnected. Glad your ex saved you a lot of grief. That's how I feel about my real father leaving us. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH was outside putting together a new composter that we can turn and it started pouring like you wouldn't believe. He came in totally drenched and not too happy. I had just washed and painted one of the registers with rustproof paint and had it outside in the sun to dry along with one of the brushes from the Roomba....well, not too dry. Glad we didn't go to the Lilac Festival. They seem to have these horrible downpours right when you are in the middle of the trees and that's not the place to be if it starts to thunder. Have been soaked many times. They said it only takes a few hours to put this composter together but it's already been a few hours and I would say has about 8 more hours to go. LOL Well, he is a piano player..... :wink: So great that he is doing this for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I did -- and feel better now. Although, it still feels weird to know that we're considered a unit rather than as two individuals.


Happens to me all the time with things they tell DH and they assume I then know. Not happening.....


----------



## iamsam

love the lounge chairs - they are difficult to get out of gracefully - the was a red morning sky - red sky in morning - sailors take warning - what kind of weather did you have for the day? --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Beautiful morning here in upstate NY. My son is on tour with his band still but did get a call from him and a text from DIL. DH got me red roses and cards and we went out to dinner and saw a live play of The Odd Couple. Laughed so hard as the characters were so funny.
> 
> Photos of the sunrise this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> love the lounge chairs - they are difficult to get out of gracefully - the was a red morning sky - red sky in morning - sailors take warning - what kind of weather did you have for the day? --- sam


Sam, this is awful, but I can't remember. I remember a lovely day, perfect really, recently. I'll have to take better notice next time we have a great sunrise. Maybe Caren remembers.

I wish I had known the chairs were so low. I wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, so sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope you will soon be back to feeling better. Just relax and take care of yourself. Summer colds are awful with allergies and heat on top of a cold.


----------



## iamsam

chair swingers? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My long time friend from Primary School here, is going on Sabbatical somewhere in Canada for six weeks at the end of this week- I have told him on good authority (yours ) that Saskatchewan is still cold- we will meet up for a coffee when he is in Auckland for a day in September- I have some learned Journals to add to his collection- it is good to have a friend going back so far- we were put to the back of the class, me, Angus, Moana, and Colin Wiggins- to work on our own, while the teacher worked with the rest of the class- Angus and I were the champion Chair Swingers- we never crashed to the ground as did the other two!!!!!
> Interesting to hear of your garden- we are too far north to get that much daylight in summer. Although at the moment I am really noticing how the nights are drawing in, and sun-rise is so much later!


----------



## AZ Sticks

They were both at an age where this would be so much more traumatic- if there is any time that it wouldn't be. But you know what I mean - I lost a little brother when I was 13 and he was 5 - the impact it had on me is unbelievable. My heart just breaks for all of you.


jknappva said:


> It was a very sad time. Her youngest, her son, did finally get some counseling and straightened his life out. Both he and his sister have had spells with drugs and alcohol. So far as I know she never sought help. I never saw him but a few times after my DS died and never since he's been grown. And only seen my niece a few times. They lived with their father's parents after the death. I'm much closer to my great-niece than I ever was to her mother. her mother told her (my great-niece) that her grand-mother died in an automobile accident. After she reached a certain age, my niece gave her up to her father so they haven't had much of a relationship due to my niece's alcoholism. So sad for them...I just cannot imagine what they've been through.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

lovely sky picture - lucky friend. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 08:29.The sun is shinnying beautifully, it is very peaceful out today.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sunrise as it was at Daytona Beach this morning. Compliments of a friend who is there today. Enjoy!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all around.


----------



## pammie1234

Kathy, I'm so glad that you were able to reconnect with your DD and her family. I know that was hard on you. I understand how you feel about your ex. I too believe that I am better off without him. He has been dead about 13 years, and I know DD misses him, but I think she's better off without him as well. I found it very interesting how wonderful he became after he died! His 2 wives after me both write these glowing tributes on Facebook on his birthday! It just makes me want to throw up when they do that, but I guess it is best for them. I don't write anything because what I would say would probably hurt my DD!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha! I knew it!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's turned out to be just a very big misunderstandings...seems one of the kids believes that including one of us is including both of us as if we were the same person.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Hon-


Angora1 said:


> The Celts - The Complete Series
> Amazon Prime has it and I see something with the same title listed on Netflix. Might be available other places too.
> 
> So sorry things are moving so slowly for you and Alan. I can see why he would be feeling down. Hope things go well when you finally get to Mayo.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thanks Rookie


RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no; that's a horrible outcome....fingers crossed that you'll find out soon.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> And how is the weather treating you!?


It's been great .....whisper it, a bit too hot!.......however right now (5pm) it's raining! It's only been on for 10 minutes and it'll probably be sunny again in another 10.....hopefully!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Often happens here - friends kids neighbors - but it is fine because we know and always mention to each other if we hear from someone. We're together so much that it isn't a problem. But now they should add you to the "group" so that you can be sure to be in the loop!!


RookieRetiree said:


> I did -- and feel better now. Although, it still feels weird to know that we're considered a unit rather than as two individuals.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Kate!


KateB said:


> That's a bummer, Sandi. Hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY , Bonnie -- It is so nice that someone in my part of the world is now posting in the Tea Party-- There is the possibility, which is nice, that we will be able to have coffee sometime - which would be great.
> 
> I hope your shoulder is completely healed and that you are ready for spring and your work around the farm. Best wishes, Shirley


Thank you, Shirley, more beautiful artwork. Yes, it would be great to have coffee sometime.

The shoulder is pretty good, still being careful about lifting but I got quite a bit of the garden in. Just came in & showered, waiting for my hair dry a bit before I head off to physio. I have to remember to ask if I can run the tiller, waiting on Delbert or the boys is a pain when I just want to get things done. The GKs are coming tomorrow so we will do the potatoes then& hopefully get the drip pipes around the fruit trees & flower beds. They will want tobe outside all day anyway now they have the mountain of sand to play on.


----------



## iamsam

I wear a lifeline which has saved my butt a couple of times - not from falling but because I couldn't breathe - the ambulance people all know where I live. lol --- sam


jknappva said:


> I live in a senior independent living building and they're frequently here for someone. Thank goodness, it's usually because they've fallen with no damage. We have emergency switches in the bathroom and the larger bedroom. They're connected directly with the city firestation. The one in the bathroom is right beside the tub which makes sense but too easy to hit with your elbow when drying off...bathrooms are small. We taped the switch up with duck tape. You'd have to pull the wall down to flip that switch!!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear dear June - what a horror to go through for you, her children and all of her family and friends. I remember you had mentioned her before - my heart just breaks to think of the pain. I hope that her children have good memories of her to comfort them. I know that you do.


Bad enough for kids to lose their parents but circumstances like that make it doubly hard to take. So senseless


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> the lilacs are almost done as are the tulips others are just coming on


Lovely flowers, your yard must be beautiful.
Sorry you didn't get the interview, maybe something better is just round the corner.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, hope you are feeling better soon. My DH is still croaky after his cold last week & still coughing. I think he has " farmers lung" so it takes a while to get over.

AZ, sorry you are still having to wait on the Mayo, hopefully they will get on it soon.

June, wasn't Nicho coming to Canada & the US for a big holiday maybe that's now?

Well better get off here & to my appointment.


----------



## iamsam

what a cute dog budasha - bet she is a lot of company. --- sam



budasha said:


> Yes, I've got a darling called Candy. I'll try to post a picture of her. I hope it comes through.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I remember that also. Guess that is why I was thinking it was a little more recent. Such a tragedy.
> 
> And June, just so tragic about your sister. Losing someone to murder is terrible to go through and should never happen.


It was a long time ago and I seem to remember all the good times and try not to remember the trauma of losing her. At the time, I was so worried about my mother, I didn't give much thought to myself.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

great pictures joy - you really are doing lovely work. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Low 90's here.
> Daralene so sorry for your husband's loss of student hugs and all my love.
> Shirley going to try and post some recent paintings.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK I am posting this because I don't want anyone to miss it - Make sure you watch through the complete video!!! http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/local/Video-Bakersfield-family-cat-saves-boy-from-dog-attack-259246481.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Dawn....will check on it this evening.


Pup lover said:


> Gwen check out Zenni.com. we have been getting our glasses there. Much much cheaper and we have not had any problems. I have bifocals and they cost me $89. Much cheaper than the drs office


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you, Shirley, more beautiful artwork. Yes, it would be great to have coffee sometime.
> 
> The shoulder is pretty good, still being careful about lifting but I got quite a bit of the garden in. Just came in & showered, waiting for my hair dry a bit before I head off to physio. I have to remember to ask if I can run the tiller, waiting on Delbert or the boys is a pain when I just want to get things done. The GKs are coming tomorrow so we will do the potatoes then& hopefully get the drip pipes around the fruit trees & flower beds. They will want tobe outside all day anyway now they have the mountain of sand to play on.


Bonnie, I wouldn't chance the tiller. Make those guys do it for you. It might mean a lifetime of pain after undoing what you have gone through. I speak this from experience with my back. I have overdone and reactivated my herniated disc. Better to err on the chance of healing than injuring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> It was a long time ago and I seem to remember all the good times and try not to remember the trauma of losing her. At the time, I was so worried about my mother, I didn't give much thought to myself.
> Junek


That is the best way. That is how they would want us to remember them. The good times are what we have in our heart and nobody can take that away. You are inspirational and show us how to heal.


----------



## iamsam

if I was the sister I would really be insulted. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> TNS wrote:
> Mention of twins reminds me of an old male boss of mine who had a twin sister. He was most upset when someone had asked if they were identical (wasn't me....)
> 
> Made me laugh out loud again. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Serena is so precious! it looks like she really is enjoying her bath too. Thank you so much for sharing this!


sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I am posting this because I don't want anyone to miss it - Make sure you watch through the complete video!!! http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/local/Video-Bakersfield-family-cat-saves-boy-from-dog-attack-259246481.html


Wow, that is absolutely wonderful the way that cat protected her boy!!! The damage was awful for sure. Surprised the mother ran back to the house without carrying the boy in with her though. Thank God for that cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And tell your daughter thank you! I love the way his mask is almost like a heart around his eyes; at least that is what it looks like to me.


jknappva said:


> Sydney is so handsome....my daughter almost drooled over him. She said to tell you he's beautiful. and she loved his mask...he looks almost like he's smiling.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 wrote:
TNS wrote:
Mention of twins reminds me of an old male boss of mine who had a twin sister. He was most upset when someone had asked if they were identical (wasn't me....)

Made me laugh out loud again.



thewren said:


> if I was the sister I would really be insulted. --- sam


Oh Sam, that is too funny and so right. :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday to Silverowl and to Bonnie! Sorry it is so late getting posted. Hope you both have had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz here is the newest pic of Sydney. He is a German shepherd age 4 1/2 months and almost 45 lbs. Behind him is Molly our beagle/lab mix about 6 years old...his favorite playmate.


Oh my goodness he has grown. He must be bigger every morning. Very pretty markings.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous flowers.



Angora1 said:


> My morning yesterday, Upstate NY. Today is overcast.
> 
> These orchids have bloomed since the last ones I posted. They remind me a little of pansy faces.
> 
> Today the blossoms are starting to fall but other trees are starting to bloom. Sadly the magnolia tree had only a few blooms this year and acts like it is going to die. Quite a lot of moss on the trunk.
> 
> June, hope you aren't too sore today.
> 
> Sugarsugar, need to look for your latest baby post.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think she was making sure the dog was gone- and did you see the cat come back around the car to where the boy was after she chased that dog away???


Angora1 said:


> Wow, that is absolutely wonderful the way that cat protected her boy!!! The damage was awful for sure. Surprised the mother ran back to the house without carrying the boy in with her though. Thank God for that cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is the name of the series? I'd love to watch it.



Angora1 said:


> Don't have cable or satellite for tv, just the internet, so watch my programs this way. Netflix has the series on the Celts in their instant play. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

jheiens said:


> One thing no one tells us about is that after menopause, many women lose body hair anyway. By wearing my hair short and keeping it washed, my hairstyle looks fuller than it actually is. The brows are rather scraggly but brow pencils can take care of that problem.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And don't forget..,no on tells us we GET hair where we don't want it!!! LOL,,,,,,upper lip, chin....ROFL


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee and hugs.... And hugs back to you. A very happy birthday to your sister.
> Junek


You are very welcome and thanks for the hugs. I will be sure to pass on the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well....they say you are never too old to learn........LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> They also don't tell you about all the stiff/prickly gray and black hairs hat seem to grow 3" overnight --- nor about the failing eyesight so you don't see them on yourself, but everyone else does.....oh aging, so much to re-learn.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Just sneaking back in to post what I saw while washing woodwork, so I grabbed my camera and here is the result. A lovely cardinal in dandelions and petals of the falling blossoms from the tree I posted earlier.


the cardinal is lovely, so glad you could get your camera in time.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I remember you talking about your Katrina before. I hope all of you can share a celebration of her life while you're celebrating everyone's birthday... And wishing all of them who are celebrating birthdays best wishes and hopes that life will be wonderful for them this year and those that follow.
> Junek


Yes I have talked about Katrina before, we include her in the celebration every year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow are those beautiful plants. My flower beds are looking so pitiful. I really can't do them anymore and DH doesn't consider them much of a priority so......filled with weeds mostly. So glad some of you folks post your lovelies so I can enjoy them.


Pup lover said:


> the lilacs are almost done as are the tulips others are just coming on


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not pay for anything special- as I had lots of time on my side I think the estimate was 10 to 14 working days- don't recall that well- and do not have it marked on my calender!


The usual standard is 10-14 days. Shortest time I have gotten a package from the UK is 4 days standard mail. Luck was on my side.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> I know that you have talked about Katrina before - so difficult to lose such a young woman- special wishes for peace -


Thank you  Sending healing thoughts for you ash Alan, I truly hope they can get things sorted soon.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well....they say you are never too old to learn........LOL


You may not be too old to learn but you might be too blind or too deaf to get the whole picture! And so true about the hairs where you do NOT want them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I was there this morning and they were 99 cents a piece as opposed to $1.49 a piece at the grocery.


I will definitely be picking some up tomorrow as I have been informed we are out again. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That cat is awesome!!!


AZ Sticks said:


> OK I am posting this because I don't want anyone to miss it - Make sure you watch through the complete video!!! http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/local/Video-Bakersfield-family-cat-saves-boy-from-dog-attack-259246481.html


----------



## iamsam

that was such a good documentary - we need more teachers like him. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Just have to share this with you. DH watched this documentary and then shared it with me. It is so inspiring. There are wonderful teachers out there helping students to learn how to deal with life along with learning. This is wonderful:
> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/children-full-of-life/


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks C - I hope so too.


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  Sending healing thoughts for you ash Alan, I truly hope they can get things sorted soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL...that's so true Kansas! Eyes & ears getting worse every day! ROFL


Kansas g-ma said:


> You may not be too old to learn but you might be too blind or too deaf to get the whole picture! And so true about the hairs where you do NOT want them.


----------



## iamsam

goodness - how could you pick purplefi - I would have wanted one of each color. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of where I went yesterday...


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> sorry a couple of those are so blurry, it is windy here and I was shivering, didnt put on a coat


The lilacs and the rest of your flowers are beautiful. I have gone without my coat and shivered so badly none of the photos have turned out.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bad enough for kids to lose their parents but circumstances like that make it doubly hard to take. So senseless


Oh, so true! 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures june - be sure to tell your sister how much we enjoy them. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The bride and groom swans came share the sunset with my sister yesterday.
> Thought you might like some pictures.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

love the hobbit house just barely visible. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 11.6c/53f and rising.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need of them.
> HUGS for everyone. Have an awesome day.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> They were both at an age where this would be so much more traumatic- if there is any time that it wouldn't be. But you know what I mean - I lost a little brother when I was 13 and he was 5 - the impact it had on me is unbelievable. My heart just breaks for all of you.


The teen years are horrible to begin with and to have the trauma of losing a sibling must have been almost in unbearable!
Loving hugs to you,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

june - I hope you caused no damage to you knee - thank goodness help was close by. sending you tons of healing energy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Well, guess who broke her record of not falling. Yep, took a header in the bathroom last night. Darn cane slipped and down I went. I'm glad I fell on the hip and leg where I had the hip replacement a few years ago. If it had been the other one, probably would have broken it.
> Thank the good lord for wonderful, strong paramedics who didn't make me feel like an idiot for falling and not being able to get up. Our fire station is only a couple of miles away so they were here quickly.
> I have an appt. with my orthopedist for an x-ray and exam this morning. Really surprised I could get one with no hassle. Guess they save a couple of spots for clumsy people like me.
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and happy day.
> Kaye, is your snow gone yet? Hope you don't have to get on the roads until they're clear and safe.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Yes, we're here in Dunedin until Friday then we go to Kissimmee for a week, home on 24th. Not sure if I'll have wi-Fi in Kissimmee or not, so I may disappear for a week!


When I was there a couple years go the hotel had wifi, not that I was there for long enough to use it for long.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, we have two birthdays today- *Silverowl* in Britain, who is nearly halfway through her special day, already! and *Bonnie* in Saskatchewan, who will be very early morning, and hopefully is having some warmer temperatures, as well as celebrations!


Happy Birthday to you both as join in with all the May birthdays.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love the hobbit house just barely visible. --- sam


THank you, it was on purpose that the hobbit house was barely there.


----------



## iamsam

our lilacs are in full bloom and the scent is lovely. --- sam



budasha said:


> Wow - that is wool heaven! Love the colours that you bought.
> 
> You are way ahead of us weather-wise. My lilacs are just starting to leaf so it'll be a few weeks before I see any blossoms. In the meantime, I'll just look at yours :-D


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> He did! Even with a card and a bunch of flowers!!


Thats good - at least he didn't ignore it.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I wear a lifeline which has saved my butt a couple of times - not from falling but because I couldn't breathe - the ambulance people all know where I live. lol --- sam


What's the brand name of the one you have, Sam?
I've been researching them online but it's unbelievable how little information they give. They say to ask for a brochure but you really don't get any more info than they have on their website.
One that had the best rating was Bay Medical Alert. They were the highest rated..still waiting for more info.
Junek


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping this works... video


bath time can be so calming- and she looks very relaxed in there.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> RAW CHOCOLATE AVOCADO MOUSSE
> (Carol, I just find one on the internet when I want one but I might save this one. Some of them get complicated. The simpler the better for me, so here's a simple one.) If you don't eat it all you can use it for a facial.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )
> Serves 2 (I would quadruple)
> Ingredients:
> 1 avocado
> 2 tablespoons of cacao (Taste it and see if you want to add more)
> 2 tablespoons of honey or maple syrup. You could also use agave or stevia. Not sure if I would like the honey but haven't tried that.
> 
> Action:
> 1. Either blend all ingredients in a food processor and make it smooth and creamy OR mash the avocado with a fork in a bowl
> 2. Add cacao and honey. Taste it, add more cacao if you want it more chocolate and more honey if you want it sweeter!
> 
> Benefits:
> 
> · Reduces the risk of heart disease, some cancers, diabetes and high cholesterol
> 
> · Prevents and assists with both rheumatoid and osteo-arthritis
> 
> · Helps to burn fat and reduce weight
> 
> · Reduces the signs of aging
> 
> · High in vitamins A, C, E, K and B6, fiber, magnesium, potassium, riboflavin, niacin, folate and pantothenic acid


Saved and will be trying after I get the avocados :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope you are feeling better soon. My DH is still croaky after his cold last week & still coughing. I think he has " farmers lung" so it takes a while to get over.
> 
> AZ, sorry you are still having to wait on the Mayo, hopefully they will get on it soon.
> 
> June, wasn't Nicho coming to Canada & the US for a big holiday maybe that's now?
> 
> Well better get off here & to my appointment.


I was thinking it was in June but I've been wrong before! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I had on my pj's so no pocket for phone. and most of my pants don't have pockets so that defeats the purpose of trying to have the cell with me all the time. And Barb's not here all the time. So saying I don't live alone doesn't mean a lot since I am alone some of the time. And it only takes once, as I found out!
> JK


And even young people can fall. I have no reson to fall but every now and then I mistep on the stairs and think how easy it would be to fall, even though my balance is still good enough to keep my feet. And how long it would be before I was found as David is obviously not always here.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> And tell your daughter thank you! I love the way his mask is almost like a heart around his eyes; at least that is what it looks like to me.


She fell in love with him but we both love cats and dogs. If we were able to walk one AND it wasn't so expensive having another pet in the apt, we'd have a dog, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures june - be sure to tell your sister how much we enjoy them. --- sam


She's always delighted when I tell her how much everyone likes her pictures. I'm glad I can share them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - I hope you caused no damage to you knee - thank goodness help was close by. sending you tons of healing energy. --- sam


Thank, Sam. Believe it or not, I fell on my right side and my arm right below the elbow and my hip and upper thigh took the 'beating'. I said I was glad it was the hip that I had replaced. If it had been the other one, I probably would have broken it! I thank God for the good luck.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> lovely sky picture - lucky friend. --- sam


She said it was too hot but a nice change from the chilly air here. She is on her way home today.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie and everyone else for your good wishes for the interview. They called while I was out running errands and cancelled the interview, she has already hired someone. Guess it wasn't for me!


What a shame- but at least you didn't need to go through the interview for nothing


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night going to sign off and hope to get some knitting done. 
Pleasant dreams and hugs to all.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> And don't forget..,no on tells us we GET hair where we don't want it!!! LOL,,,,,,upper lip, chin....ROFL


Oh, Lordy, do we ever! It's a never-ending battle for the tweezers, isn't it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

They are such a pretty red!! So vibrant.



Angora1 said:


> True, but your feelings were real. I know I usually make arrangements for something to be done on Mother's Day. I didn't do it this year and so nothing was done. I did get the text and phone call so I won't complain, but no cards or flowers and no get-together. I know I shouldn't have felt bad at all. At least I did get a text, but it would have been nice to get a card. I'm letting it go, but just validating that we have our feelings and sometimes can't help them.
> 
> Here are the flowers from DH as Julie mentioned them.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> It was a difficult time. It was very bad for her children. One was 10, the other 12. They lost both parents since her husband was sentenced to prison for 20 yrs for her murder and they never saw him again.
> I'm feeling much better today. And there were things to be done, as always. After all the talk about the steam mops, I ordered an inexpensive one. I only have hard floors in the kitchen and n
> bathroom so I didn't need a top of the market one with the hefty price.
> I'll probably try it out tomorrow.


What a terrible way for the family left behind. What happened to the kids? What a thing for them to live with for the rest of their lives.

I see you have answered already in other posts.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we have had a setback - Alan contacted Mayo yesterday and they hadn't received approval - they had just sent the request on Monday. It is not considered life threatening so it didn't go out right away - called the insurance co back and sure enough they just got it - so whoever Alan talked to before was looking at the first request for the first trip we made down there..... grrrrrrrrrr........ Alan is feeling really down and I can't say that I blame him. It could be 2 weeks before we hear anything. Deep breath and moving forward with some other projects as we can.


Oh no- how horrid after thinking things had been approved to be back waiting again.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> I learn more and more every day. I just wish there was someway to figure out what to attribute to aging, what to attribute to chemo and what to menopause. They say the teen years are the hardest, today I would totally disagree!


I don't know what to tell you, Dawn. I sailed through all of those things without much problem. However, this postmenopause-aging thing just seems to go on and on. Of course, I guess the alternative to its continuing would not be a great choice, either, with the care/help that Tim needs just now. Oh, and all the knitting yet to do with all the KAP squares that are flying into my mailbox. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Silverowl and Bonnie. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Sugar....Granddaughter is beautiful. It is nice seeing the interaction with DD and DGD. Sure glad that her BF came through for her on Mother's day.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> it's all good --- I'm sure my reaction had something to do with lack of sleep---and since DH is forgetful, I'd rather be one of the original recipients.


Sick and sleepy don't go well when something comes up- things tend to get out of perspective.
Seems that a number of our DHs have the same problem. Mine to tends to think if he knows something I do too- though he is learning that I don't, now he just needs to remember that he hasn't told me! Emails are good- we often communicate by email- and then I don't need to rely on him remembering what I tell him either


----------



## darowil

And now I am heading down to pick up the library book that has what I want for my last square. I will be doing htis today ready to send them tomorrow.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> She's always delighted when I tell her how much everyone likes her pictures. I'm glad I can share them.
> Junek


I always enjoy her pictures. They bring just as much enjoyment to my day as Caren's and Purplefi's morning pictures. Just gotta love the flowers and babies posted her as well.


----------



## martina

Had a good afternoon at Val and Gordon's. Great coffee , cake and company. She loaned me two of her books on ganseys, Cornish Guernseys and Knit Frocks, and Traditional Knitting of The British Isles.plus she has one she knitted for Gordon several years ago. She used the traditional yarn and did the extra gussets in the neck too. But she said it was hard as the small needles made every stitch a struggle. I gave her some craft books for a charity she supports. She gave me some brand new folders and a brand new leather bag. Tomorrow it is Guild, so I am going to get my bed time cup of tea, and go to bed. Take care all, you are in my prayers.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> When I was there a couple years go the hotel had wifi, not that I was there for long enough to use it for long.


I think I may have to pay for it .....and I may be too mean!


----------



## pacer

Sort of caught up for tonight. DS#1 made a wonderful dinner tonight. He even enjoyed it. He has made two wonderful meals this week, but the 1st one left such a mess in the microwave so he did not like that. I am proud of him for cleaning my microwave as if nothing had ever happened. 

I learned today that Faith is in the hospital with testing as her blood pressure was only 68/30. Mom is hoping to bring her home today. 

Last night, while I was sleeping, I heard a cat screech and the next thing I smelled a strong scent of skunk. I hope the cat did not get sprayed, but I have a feeling it did. The smell was a bit much and certainly woke me up. 

Rookie...I hope you feel better soon.

Dawn...Sorry to hear that the interview did not happen. You would do well in such a job. Keep trying.

Kathy...I hope you get a load soon.

Thinking about all of you. Take care. Time to get some sleep.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I think that is the largest lilac bush I've ever seen. It's gorgeous. It must really love where it is!
> Junek


It is quite large needs to have the dead stuff trimmed out, if its ever warm enough i will do that. It was here when we moved in I would love to plant some more.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> It's turned out to be just a very big misunderstandings...seems one of the kids believes that including one of us is including both of us as if we were the same person.


Kids seem to think we share everything automatically. Glad its cleared up, hope your feeling better!!


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Wow, you are ahead of me. :shock: Glorious lilac tree and so full of blossoms. Do you fertilize it and if so, with what???


Dont do a thing to it!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> it's all good --- I'm sure my reaction had something to do with lack of sleep---and since DH is forgetful, I'd rather be one of the original recipients.


My DH isnt good at passing things on either, always says I thought you knew. How would I know you never told me!?


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> RAW CHOCOLATE AVOCADO MOUSSE


DD made this and it turned out great.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> I don't know what to tell you, Dawn. I sailed through all of those things without much problem. However, this postmenopause-aging thing just seems to go on and on. Of course, I guess the alternative to its continuing would not be a great choice, either, with the care/help that Tim needs just now. Oh, and all the knitting yet to do with all the KAP squares that are flying into my mailbox. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Im grateful my life is not horrible, a lot of folks are much worse off than me. Somedays the emotions just get to be too much and I get tired of not having any control over them and feel stupid because I cry at commercials or something as equally unimportant.  :?


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy hope you get a load soon. Understand about the ex, best thing mine ever did was not do what the Judge told him to in order to see his kids.

Sandi, so sorry about the Mayo mix up. Hopefully they will speed it through!

Pacer I shared Matthew's cards today withy mom n a friend. They were quite impressed! Mom says people would like to know about him and her should put just a bit about himself on the back of his cards. Im sorry I cannot seem to remember how old he is. I know you have said before


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> My DH isnt good at passing things on either, always says I thought you knew. How would I know you never told me!?


...and then he says, "I did!" They've all got the same script! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> True, but your feelings were real. I know I usually make arrangements for something to be done on Mother's Day. I didn't do it this year and so nothing was done. I did get the text and phone call so I won't complain, but no cards or flowers and no get-together. I know I shouldn't have felt bad at all. At least I did get a text, but it would have been nice to get a card. I'm letting it go, but just validating that we have our feelings and sometimes can't help them.
> 
> Here are the flowers from DH as Julie mentioned them.


Beautiful roses.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie, I wouldn't chance the tiller. Make those guys do it for you. It might mean a lifetime of pain after undoing what you have gone through. I speak this from experience with my back. I have overdone and reactivated my herniated disc. Better to err on the chance of healing than injuring.


I asked the physio, she said no tilling, that's what I thought but had to ask :roll: Better to be cautious.


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 10:30pm here and I have another one done.

I have no idea why the pic is sideways. I never turned the camera when I took it. :?: 

Going back to catch up.

Ok all caught up.

Off to bed, see you tomorrow.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263381-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

